# Realms und ihre warte listen -.-



## __Bacardii__ (21. September 2009)

also das kann ja wohl net sein das man 1-2 stunden sich anstellen muss um aion zocken und die dann noch schrieben keine weiteren server weil das würde spiel spaß verringern -.- wenn ich um freitag halb 6 nach hause komme und da is ja auch echtes realese kommt mehr als die hälfte ga net mehr zum zocken das kann ja wohl net sein...

wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Aion.IsuR (21. September 2009)

ist Gerechtfertigt, was NCSoft angeht !

- dafür keine Lags auf den Servern
- flüssig spielen
- latenz IO
- volle Server
- volle Gebiete

ps: ich häng auch in der Warteschlange gerade ! UND? 
ich hab damit kein Problem.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (21. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> ist Gerechtfertigt, was NCSoft angeht !
> 
> - dafür keine Lags auf den Servern
> - flüssig spielen
> ...



und was bringt mir das alles wenn man nicht zocken kann?


----------



## AemJaY (21. September 2009)

sind die Wartelisten auf die Seiten beschränkt? also asmodier oder elyos oder ist die Warteschlaufe einfach pro Server?

Was wenn ich jetzt einen Char lösche (Asmodier) und Ihn dann als Elyos wieder erstelle. Ist der Name dann auch ne Zeitlang gesperrt?


----------



## Drydema (21. September 2009)

magst lieber so haben das 500 leute pro gebiet rumlaufen und man zu überhaupt garnixmehr kommt?


----------



## Darkprincess (21. September 2009)

Also ich zock ja erst am 25,selbst wenns da wartezeiten geben sollte stört es mich nicht,besser so als stotterweise durchs gebiet zu rennen,ich denke wohl mal dass sie zum 25 die kapazität hochschrauben werden.man muss halt geduld haben,wer die net hat,hat halt pech=)


----------



## shartas (21. September 2009)

ist doch normal bei release von einem neuen spiel mit der zeit werden dann auch die serverkapazitäten erhöht dann ist dass alles kein problem mehr


----------



## Thauri (21. September 2009)

Ich finde es eine Frechheit man bezahlt nicht wenig Geld für das Game dan Monatlich auch noch nen Betrag dann kann ich nichtmal gamen wann ich will ? Verständnis haut auch seine Grenzen dann hab ich ab und zu nen Fehler Code schmeißt mich aus Spiel und dann muss ich wieder warten beim Einloggen  Also 30 Min Spielspass 3h Warten das ich wieder reinkomm?


----------



## Benihime (21. September 2009)

Finde die Warteschlangen auch gut, lieber 2 Stunden warten und dann flüssig spielen, als 3 Stunden nur dauergelagge und abstürtzende Server ?
Ich mache es so melde mich in Aion an und gehe dann mit dem Hund raus oder mache ein bisschen sauber.


----------



## todielfi (21. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> und was bringt mir das alles wenn man nicht zocken kann?



sei ma nich so egoistisch es geht nich immer nur um dich.... einfach chillen und warten das man on gehn kann......
edit: das is besser als wenn man mit hammer lags und viel zu vollen gebieten spielt was nur den spielspaß zerstören würde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sertas (21. September 2009)

Ist doch einfach nur SUPER das die Server laggfrei und noch ohne Probleme funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotz dem Riesen Ansturm auf den Headstart mit dem nichtmal NCsoft gerechnet hat.

Wie sie auf ihrer HP ziemlich lustig schreiben sind sie Opfer ihrer eigenen Popularität geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finds einfach nur super das Aion so nen mega Start hingelegt hat und jetz heulen einige, dass sie nicht
auf die Server können und 2 Stunden warten müssen mimimi...

Eine Frage wie wäre es wenn ihr keine Wartezeit hättet aber nur zu 10 auf einem Server wärt würde das Spaß machen?

Eher nicht oder?

Denkt mal drüber nach egos..


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2009)

Wer weiss dass er den Gegebenheiten eines MMO Starts nicht gewachsen ist sollte es doch lieber lassen und erst 3 Monate später einsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar will man ohne Probleme spielen können, aber man sollte auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


----------



## Vadesh (21. September 2009)

Die Server sind genial, trotz 300.000 Vorbesteller ist kein Server in die Knie gegangen und musste Offline gehen, keine Laggs, keine Disconnects (ich zu mindest nicht) und immer was los.
Nach dem freien Monat werden die Server eh wieder leerer, also freut ich an der Masse die noch da ist.


----------



## think000 (21. September 2009)

ich habe auch nichts gegen die warteschlangen .. gut finde ich sie zwar ned wie so manch jemand behauptet ^^ ... aber wenn es den spielfluss erhöht bin ich dafür, dass ned tausende spieler auf einem zur gleichen zeit spielen.

was mich vl etwas beunruhigt is das, wie es dann ab 25. ausschauen wird. denn wenn jetzt die vorbesteller schon zoggen un die server so ausgelastet sind wie wird es dann sein wenn die ganzen anderen zu uns stoßen?
denn ich kann mir ned vorstellen dass so viele das game aufgeben werden von den preorder leuten, dass die warteschlangen verkürzt werden. 
im gegenteil: die warteschlangen glaub ich werden um einiges länger werden ab 25. =(


----------



## Nazgule17 (21. September 2009)

Ftw vorhin lief noch alles flüssig beim einloggen ...

Keine Wartezeit etc Wunderbar.

Und nun das 30 min Schlange stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is schon bissl scheiße sowas ^^
aber kann man leider nicht ändern -.-*


----------



## todielfi (21. September 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Nach dem freien Monat werden die Server eh wieder leerer, also freut ich an der Masse die noch da ist.


wird das spiel den jetz kostenpflichtig sein?^^ an mir fliegt das alles irgendwie nur so vorbei....


----------



## think000 (21. September 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> wird das spiel den jetz kostenpflichtig sein?^^ an mir fliegt das alles irgendwie nur so vorbei....



wenn du bei amazon aion eingibst findest du prepaid karten 
was sagt uns das? ;D


----------



## Thunderphönix (21. September 2009)

Hätte nicht Gedacht das Votan eine höhere Bevölkerung hat als Thor,aber wie man sieht kann man sich da schnell täuschen.
Und die Warteschlangen sind in Ordnung,auch wenn ich selbst warten muss....Denn was bringen 10 Server wenn dann 6 davon Geisterserver sind?


Btw man muss noch bedenken das erst die Leute zocken die Vorbestellt haben,der Rest kommt dann am 25. noch,und dann bin ich gespannt wie hoch die Warteschlange sein wird.


----------



## Piffmaster (21. September 2009)

Ich hoffe halt es ändert sich noch. Also damals bei Silkroad (Asiagame) war es auch so mit den Warteschlangen - wenn viel los war, zwei Stunden warten. Wenn ich aber monatlich zahle, will ich nicht länger als 15 min. warten. Gerade warte ich 2,5 Stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dröms (21. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> also das kann ja wohl net sein das man 1-2 stunden sich anstellen muss um aion zocken und die dann noch schrieben keine weiteren server weil das würde spiel spaß verringern -.- wenn ich um freitag halb 6 nach hause komme und da is ja auch echtes realese kommt mehr als die hälfte ga net mehr zum zocken das kann ja wohl net sein...
> 
> wie seht ihr das?



kann das sein, dass du ein mmo noch nie am releaseanfang gespielt hast.
das ist immer so und wird auch so bleiben.

die, die sich aufregen haben sich bestimmt ins gemachte WoW reingesetzt, aber auch dieses hatte seine warteschleifen.
es gehört einfach dazu..........................................................


----------



## Savi (21. September 2009)

mich stört das mit den wartelisten auch nicht ;-)
war grad ne stunde am warten und darf nun rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann man in der zeit doch einfach was anderes machen^^


----------



## Bura84 (21. September 2009)

bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das hier rien gehört, 

 ich versuch grad aion zu starten, und es passiert folgendes

der Balken öffnet sich wo sthet    "Aion wird gestartet" der läd dan bis 100% und dann

NIX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

is da fieleicht grad was offline bei Aion das man nicht mal ins spiel kommt??

gestern kamm ich direkt rein um 21:00 und das ohne problemme. Also alles lief tip top

Also ich bin hier grad ganz stark                     mimimimimimimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fieleicht weis ja einer bescheid. wir sehen uns dann im game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wackalion (21. September 2009)

Vor dem Headstart, der am 25. ist, werden die die Serverkapazitäten nicht erhöhen. Also werdet Ihr Euch mit Wartezeiten anfinden müssen, oder einen der anderen zwei Server wählen, die nicht so hoch bevölkert sind.


----------



## Catwar (21. September 2009)

Mir tun nur die leute leid, die bis nachmittags arbeiten müssen, und vllt mal ebend nur 2-3std. Zeit haben zum zocken. Die brauchen das Spiel in den nächsten Wochen erst gar nicht starten. ( Votan Warteschlange 2.5std).
Wäre ich betroffen, dann wäre die stornierung aber schon raus.


----------



## Tiranon (21. September 2009)

wackalion schrieb:


> Vor dem Headstart, der am 25. ist, werden die die Serverkapazitäten nicht erhöhen. Also werdet Ihr Euch mit Wartezeiten anfinden müssen, oder einen der anderen zwei Server wählen, die nicht so hoch bevölkert sind.



Hallo
also mich stört es eigentlich auch nicht aber hoffe natürlich das sich das bald bessert.

Und von wegen ein anderen Server auswählen: Bei mir werden gerade ALLE Server mit VOLL angezeigt.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## xell1980 (21. September 2009)

Naja, toll von nc, dass sie solche Warteschleifen machen. Aber ein bisschen flexibler könnten sie ja schon sein. Ich verstehe ja, dass es gestern ewig gedauert hat, da wurden sie von dem Ansturm vielleicht überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber für heute Abend hätten sie sich schon etwas einfallen lassen können. Wenn ich als Berufstätiger am abend nach Hause komme, habe ich von meiner Vorbestellung rein garnichts, da ich jetzt drei Stunden in der Warteschleife hänge.
Bis ich zocken kann, muss ich wieder ins Bett.
Soll dass heißen, dass Aion für mich nur am Wochenende spielbar sein wird?


----------



## Tommsen (21. September 2009)

Catwar schrieb:


> Mir tun nur die leute leid, die bis nachmittags arbeiten müssen, und vllt mal ebend nur 2-3std. Zeit haben zum zocken. Die brauchen das Spiel in den nächsten Wochen erst gar nicht starten. ( Votan Warteschlange 2.5std).
> Wäre ich betroffen, dann wäre die stornierung aber schon raus.





Yoa is schon geil kommt man vonner Arbeit will ne Runde daddeln udn zack über 3 Stunden Warteschlange...
Werden die ganzen Arbeitslosen nur wieder belohnt die eh nie ausloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja dasn anderes Thema bin atm nur leicht gefrustet^^
Spiele auf Votan weil meine Gilde dort ist.. 
Wie schauts es denn auf den anderen Server aus mit den Warteschleifen? wär nett wenn ihr das schreiben könntet um mal nen überblick zu bekommen...
Will meine Warteschleife nicht verlassen warte schon 1 stunde und brauch noch 2,5 Stunden....
Dann kann ich noch ganze 1-2 Stunden spielen nachher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Will gern ma wissen wie das Freitag wird ;D


----------



## think000 (21. September 2009)

naja glaub nicht dass es am we etwas wird .. bzw da musst vl noch länger warten .. sprich da is es wieder gleich von der spielzeit her xD


----------



## teroa (21. September 2009)

einfach abwarten bis zum 25 werden viele merken das es doch zu asiagrinding ist und dann werden die server auch leerer... (hoff ich )
und wer weiß wieviel die nen preorderkey haben überhaupt das spiel kaufen/gekauft haben...


----------



## Norsco (21. September 2009)

also bisher (~lvl 8) ist nicht viel von asiagrinder zu merken...quest´s gibts genug.


----------



## Artesh (21. September 2009)

daas verdirbt einem die ganze laune am spiel...
und das hier sind nur die vorbesteller...  -.-

3 stunden den pc laufen zu lassen für nichts ist mir zu blöd


----------



## teroa (21. September 2009)

Norsco schrieb:


> also bisher (~lvl 8) ist nicht viel von asiagrinder zu merken...quest´s gibts genug.



fuu mach doch nicht meine abschreckfalle kaputt.
naja würde schon reichen wenn se die ganze kiddys vom server entfernen würden!!

(gibs jetzt überhaupt noch allies in wow??)


----------



## The Future (21. September 2009)

Naja genau wegen sowas habe ich mir das spiel nicht vorbestellt da ich erst frühstens immer um 17 uhr von der Arbeit komme und ium 21 Uhr Schlafen gehen muss. [ 5 Uhr gehts wieder rund ]


----------



## Geige (21. September 2009)

Wie man´s macht ists falsch!
Bei WAR beschwerten sich alle über zu viele Server
hier beschweren sich alle über zu volle und wenige Server!

Ich sage lieber hab ich wenige dafür prope volle Server (das relativiert sich die nächsten Tage schon!),
als 16 Server dafür nirgends was los!


----------



## teroa (21. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Wie man´s macht ists falsch!
> Bei WAR beschwerten sich alle über zu viele Server
> hier beschweren sich alle über zu volle und wenige Server!
> 
> ...



naja gegen volle server hat mann nix aber sie sind sehr sehr voll momentan und wenn mann mal sieht/hört/liest das einige bei 2000-3000 warteschlange sind was soll das erst am 25 werden..


----------



## The Future (21. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Wie man´s macht ists falsch!
> Bei WAR beschwerten sich alle über zu viele Server
> hier beschweren sich alle über zu volle und wenige Server!
> 
> ...


naja aber wenn man sieht das es doch so voll ist kann man ja 2 weitere wenn nicht sogar mehr eröffnen.


----------



## Abianis (21. September 2009)

Ich glaube es hakt, ich kann in der Regel nur abends spielen und da habe ich hundertprozentig keine Lust 2h in einer Warteschleife zu hängen nur damit ich auf "lag-freien" Servern spielen kann.
Es ist wohl davon auszugehen, das ab dem 25. September sogar noch mehr Leute auf den Servern aufschlagen werden, damit wird sich das wohl eher nicht verbessern.
Das Spiel ist toll, aber für's warten bezahle ich keinen roten Pfennig bzw. Cent, dafür ist meine Freizeit zu kostbar.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. September 2009)

heute gegen 16.00 gabs auf thor bei mir noch keine warteschlange jetzt bin ich nummero 1202


----------



## think000 (21. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> naja aber wenn man sieht das es doch so voll ist kann man ja 2 weitere wenn nicht sogar mehr eröffnen.



kapazität erhöhen wäre au ned schelcht ... dann halt nur 30 min warten .. au recht! ^^


----------



## evergrace (21. September 2009)

3h40 min wartezeit
fu off 
das schlimme ist dass es mich ab und zu immer ausn game raushaut, dass is dann lustig


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. September 2009)

Catwar schrieb:


> Mir tun nur die leute leid, die bis nachmittags arbeiten müssen, und vllt mal ebend nur 2-3std. Zeit haben zum zocken. Die brauchen das Spiel in den nächsten Wochen erst gar nicht starten. ( Votan Warteschlange 2.5std).
> Wäre ich betroffen, dann wäre die stornierung aber schon raus.


Wenn man jetzt spielt kann man schwer noch stonieren....

Geh zurück zu deinem Laghammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stylez_p (21. September 2009)

gestern konnt ich es ja noch verstehen aber heute nicht mehr. Finds echt müll. Dann sollen se eben noch Server aufstellen und wenn sie eben so angst haben das Geisterserver kommen sollen sie die eben zusammenlegen wo liegt da das Problem?

Aber sie verärgern ja lieber gern die kunden mit 3 Stunden Wartenzeit.

Dazu echt nur noch ein LOL!


----------



## Shinar (21. September 2009)

Wartezeit sind ok aber NICHT 3 STUNDEN!


----------



## Lemieux (21. September 2009)

so geil das spiel ist.. wenn man um 19.oo von der uni heimkommt und entspannt ein bisschen mit den freunden / gilde zocken möchte und dann ne wartezeit von 3h50 in die fresse reingedrückt bekommt, hört bei mir der spass auf. achja und 4 server für die ganze deutsche community... lal.


----------



## Shidoo (21. September 2009)

Bei mir warens heute genau 2.5 stunden bei 2800er vor mir ca.
DAS GEHT GAR NICHT !!
wenn man nur 3-4 stunden spielen kann maximal wegen RL ARbeit und so sind diese wartezeiten einfach unzumutbar !!


----------



## Berserkius (21. September 2009)

Finde 3 Stunden Wartezeit um ins Spiel zukommen sind echt hart, 30 Minuten wären ok aber 3 Stunden sind echt nicht gerechtfertigt.
Gruß Tikif


----------



## Abianis (21. September 2009)

> Wenn man jetzt spielt kann man schwer noch stonieren....
> 
> Geh zurück zu deinem Laghammer tongue.gif



Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Ich klicke bei Amazon auf Warenkorb, dann auf AION und schließlich auf entfernen (oder so ähnlich)...Schon habe ich storniert!
Man, was für ein Gelaber.
Ein Kaufvertrag kommt nur zwischen mir und Amazon zustande, der ist erfüllt wenn a) die Ware übergeben und b) die Ware bezahlt wurde...ein Pre-Order-Key verpflichtet mich zu garnichts. Und den Vertrag mit NCSoft gehe ich erst mit der Erstellung eines vollwertigen Spielaccount ein, dann wenn ich einen Key eingebe und mich für eine Bezahlmethode entschieden habe.


----------



## SireS (21. September 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Finde 3 Stunden Wartezeit um ins Spiel zukommen sind echt hart, 30 Minuten wären ok aber 3 Stunden sind echt nicht gerechtfertigt.
> Gruß Tikif



Ich spiele auf einem anderen Server *hust und hatte bisher keine Minute Wartezeit obwohl ich es angenehm voll finde...


----------



## Mithriwan (21. September 2009)

Ich würde die Wartezeiten jetzt erst mal in Kauf nehmen, denn die Menge der Spieler WIRD ja eh wieder abnehmen, die Wartezeiten sich verkürzen oder verschwinden.
Stellt man jetzt gleich Knall auf Fall neue Server auf, hat man dann wieder das gegenteilige Problem, leere Server, die geschlossen werden müssen, schlechte Publicity... Warhammer halt.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. September 2009)

Abianis schrieb:


> Ein Kaufvertrag kommt nur zwischen mir und Amazon zustande, der ist erfüllt wenn a) die Ware übergeben und b) die Ware bezahlt wurde...ein Pre-Order-Key verpflichtet mich zu garnichts. Und den Vertrag mit NCSoft gehe ich erst mit der Erstellung eines vollwertigen Spielaccount ein, dann wenn ich einen Key eingebe und mich für eine Bezahlmethode entschieden habe.



Bezog mich auf die die bei NCsoft gekauft hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da haben denk ich mal die meusten bestellt ?


----------



## Rethelion (21. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf einem anderen Server *hust und hatte bisher keine Minute Wartezeit obwohl ich es angenehm voll finde...



Geht mir genauso auf Kromede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (21. September 2009)

Schon lächerlich, dass man ein Spiel Stornieren will nur aufgrund der Wartezeiten in den ersten Tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meint ihr wirklich, dass man immer so lange warten wird? Eher nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird nur in den ersten Tagen so sein.
Und sollte es nicht besser werden, packt NC Soft noch ein Paar Server hinzu.

Euch kann man auch nichts recht machen.

Sie hatten nur 3 Optionen zur Auswahl..

1. Viele Server hinstellen und alle werden in paar Wochen sehr leer sein.
2. Mehr Leute drauf lassen, als die Server aushalten -> Lags für alle im Spiel
3. Weniger Server und dafür die ersten Tage eine etwas längere Warteschlange

Da finde ich Option 3 am besten..


----------



## Cirdaan (21. September 2009)

Kann mich meine Vorrednern nur anschließen. NC wusste was auf Sie zukommt und kann oder könnte reagieren. 
Gegen eine angemessene Warteschlange (max. 15 min) ist ja auch nichte einzuwenden, aber bei Stunden hört der Spaß auf. 
Bin gerade froh, das ich mir nen Pre-Orden-Key bei Ebay für 4 Euro geholt habe und nicht mehr. 
Bis Donnestag hat NC zeit zu zeigen, daß sie es in den Griff bekommen, wenn nicht, ist auch nicht schlimm.




> ist doch einfach nur SUPER das die Server laggfrei und noch ohne Probleme funktionieren
> Trotz dem Riesen Ansturm auf den Headstart mit dem nichtmal NCsoft gerechnet hat.
> 
> Wie sie auf ihrer HP ziemlich lustig schreiben sind sie Opfer ihrer eigenen Popularität geworden
> ...



Wir bezahlen für die Spielzeit, nicht für die Wartezeit, oder? 
Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat NC mit ca. 300.000+ Vorbestellern gerechnet, wobei man ja davon ausgehen könnte, daß ein einfacher Blick in die Buchhaltung eine genau Zahl geliefert hätte, also keine Entschuldigung.



> Wer weiss dass er den Gegebenheiten eines MMO Starts nicht gewachsen ist sollte es doch lieber lassen und erst 3 Monate später einsteigen
> 
> Klar will man ohne Probleme spielen können, aber man sollte auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen.



Wer weiss das er dem Ansturm auf seine Server nicht gewachsen ist, sollte es lieber sein lassen, und erstmal Infrastruktur schaffen.


----------



## think000 (21. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf einem anderen Server *hust und hatte bisher keine Minute Wartezeit obwohl ich es angenehm voll finde...



auf welchen spielst du denn bitte? ^^


----------



## Abianis (21. September 2009)

> Bezog mich auf die die bei NCsoft gekauft hat unsure.gif
> Und da haben denk ich mal die meusten bestellt ?



Okay, dann hast du natürlich recht..das hatte ich wohl nicht bedacht.


----------



## Lemieux (21. September 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> 3. Weniger Server und dafür die ersten Tage eine etwas längere Warteschlange




*etwas* länger ist gut. ich bin gerne bereit so um 1 stunde zu warten, um dann flüssig und ohne lags spielen zu können. aber nicht fast 4 stunden - HALLO? okay, in den ersten tagen werde ich ein auge zudrücken, aber es gibt leute, die deswegen das spiel stornieren. ausserdem wird es, falls es so weitergeht, sehr schnell extrem schlechte presse für das spiel geben und weitere leute abschrecken. und komm bitte nicht mit "mit so einem grossen ansturm hat niemand gerechnet". nc hat durch die preorder ganz genaue zahlen, wieviele kopien in den verschiedenen sprachräumen abgesetzt wurde und sieht auch die serverpopulation. also ist es einfach nur sehr schlecht geplant. so kann man sich nen sonst extrem guten starte auch vermiesen. bin gerade etwas angefressen, weil langer tag und ich nun etwas zocken wollte. wie gesagt in den ersten tagen mag das zu verkraften sein - chill. aber wenn's so weitergeht..


----------



## Newmerlin (21. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> also das kann ja wohl net sein das man 1-2 stunden sich anstellen muss um aion zocken und die dann noch schrieben keine weiteren server weil das würde spiel spaß verringern -.- wenn ich um freitag halb 6 nach hause komme und da is ja auch echtes realese kommt mehr als die hälfte ga net mehr zum zocken das kann ja wohl net sein...
> 
> wie seht ihr das?



was einige leute doch alles haben wollen .......... Ich bin froh wie es gerade ist Aion lauft Rund zum Start ich würde sagen der beste den ich mit gemacht habe!!
Es gibt andere Spiele die Jahre auf den Markt sind und an Patch Day nix lauft ..........

Lieber in eine Warteschleife hängen und ein sehr gutes Spiel zu spielen als XXXXXXXXX Server und nur Probs und noch mehr ärger..... kennich zu genüge.

meine wartezeit liegt bei 3 stunden ka ob ich heute noch spielen werde dafür habe ich die nächten zwei tage frei und kann dann ihn ruhe spielen und mich durch die schöne Welt bewegen.


----------



## jo0 (21. September 2009)

Das Spiel ist gerade Released, da ist es klar, dass noch nicht alles so läuft, wie man es sich vorstellt..

Nur mal so als Beispiel, Wow zu Release:

Erster Tag gar nicht Spielbar, alles down
Bis zu 4 Stunden Wartezeit
Laggende Server (5-10 Sekunden Lags..)
Server abstürze im Minutentakt
Da sieht es bei Aion schon deutlich besser aus...




Lemieux schrieb:


> *etwas* länger ist gut. ich bin gerne bereit so um 1 stunde zu warten, um dann flüssig und ohne lags spielen zu können. aber nicht fast 4 stunden - HALLO? okay, in den ersten tagen werde ich ein auge zudrücken, aber es gibt leute, die deswegen das spiel stornieren. ausserdem wird es, falls es so weitergeht, sehr schnell extrem schlechte presse für das spiel geben und weitere leute abschrecken. und komm bitte nicht mit "mit so einem grossen ansturm hat niemand gerechnet". nc hat durch die preorder ganz genaue zahlen, wieviele kopien in den verschiedenen sprachräumen abgesetzt wurde und sieht auch die serverpopulation. also ist es einfach nur sehr schlecht geplant. so kann man sich nen sonst extrem guten starte auch vermiesen. bin gerade etwas angefressen, weil langer tag und ich nun etwas zocken wollte. wie gesagt in den ersten tagen mag das zu verkraften sein - chill. aber wenn's so weitergeht..



Es wurde ja schon gesagt, dass neue Server dazu kommen, wenn es so weiter geht:



> *Statement zu den Warteschlangen in Aion*
> 
> Jeder wird wohl gerade Warteschlangen erleben und auch wenn es euch frusten mag, sind diese nicht etwa ein Produkt fehlender Planung von NCsoft. Um dies klarzustellen, gibt es nun eine ausführliche Stellungnahme von Martin “Amboss” Rabl:
> 
> ...


Quelle


----------



## robsenq (21. September 2009)

die Warteliste is ja wohl mehr als besch*ssen. Dafür würde ich eher Lags in kauf nehmen.
Ich komme halb 7 nach hause, starte halb 8 Aion um dann 3 h zu warten eh ich spielen kann??

epic fail. thx


----------



## Lemieux (21. September 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist gerade Released, da ist es klar, dass noch nicht alles so läuft, wie man es sich vorstellt..
> 
> Nur mal so als Beispiel, Wow zu Release:
> 
> ...



das mag stimmen - nur sind seit dem ~5 jahre vergangen, andere firmen konnten davon lernen und ausserdem ist das spiel in asien gelauncht worden, wo die spielerzahlen wohl noch höher waren.

ich nehms rel. locker, aber es gibt leute, die sehen das anders. ein schlechter start kann verheerende wirkung haben, auch wenn das spiel sonst gut ist.


----------



## Rethelion (21. September 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> die Warteliste is ja wohl mehr als besch*ssen. Dafür würde ich eher Lags in kauf nehmen.
> Ich komme halb 7 nach hause, starte halb 8 Aion um dann 3 h zu warten eh ich spielen kann??
> 
> epic fail. thx



Hab doch Mitleid mit den Leuten die spielen können, die sind froh dass sie keine Lags haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hättet ihr euch alle mehr auf den Servern verteilt, würdet ihr nicht in eine Warteschlange stecken.
Ihr spielt doch sicher alle auf Thor oder Votan^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> das mag stimmen - nur sind seit dem ~5 jahre vergangen, andere firmen konnten davon lernen und ausserdem ist das spiel in asien gelauncht worden, wo die spielerzahlen wohl noch höher waren.
> 
> ich nehms rel. locker, aber es gibt leute, die sehen das anders. ein schlechter start kann verheerende wirkung haben, auch wenn das spiel sonst gut ist.



Dann gibts keine wartezeiten mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stylez_p (21. September 2009)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> was einige leute doch alles haben wollen .......... Ich bin froh wie es gerade ist Aion lauft Rund zum Start ich würde sagen der beste den ich mit gemacht habe!!
> Es gibt andere Spiele die Jahre auf den Markt sind und an Patch Day nix lauft ..........
> 
> Lieber in eine Warteschleife hängen und ein sehr gutes Spiel zu spielen als XXXXXXXXX Server und nur Probs und noch mehr ärger..... kennich zu genüge.
> ...



Und dort liegt das Problem, du siehst es gelassen da du die nächsten 2 Tage Frei hast und dich nicht zur Primetime einloggen musst. Andere die nicht frei haben und Abends etwas daddeln möchten können dies getrost vergessen. 

Ich sehe es auch nicht ein mich auf Kromede einzuloggen da dort erstens nicht meine Chars sind die ich Vorabreserviert habe und zweitens dort nicht meine Gildies angesiedelt sind. Ich finde NCSoft hätte schon bei der Reservierung reagieren müssen und bei zuvielen Accounts auf Thor und Votan dort die Char erstellung deaktivierten müssen.

naja bin ja schon bei 1867/2627  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ihr spielt doch sicher alle auf Thor oder Votan^^



Ich spiele auf Thor und mir war von anfang an klar , dass man da wohl wartezeit in kauf nehmen muss, wenn die meisten leute sich auf 2 server aufteilen.
Dafür hat man dann auch die Vorteile eines richtig vollen servers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. September 2009)

stylez_p schrieb:


> naja bin ja schon bei 1867/2627
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


310 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (21. September 2009)

Besonders in den ersten Tagen sind Wartezeiten natürlich sehr nervig, aber Geduld zahlt sich aus. Bei Wahrhammer waren die Server anfangs auch vollkommen überfüllt, weshalb einfach neue Server aufgemacht worden. Das war wohl mit der schlimmste Fehler, den man machen konnte.
Später ist es besser, weniger aber gut bevölkerte Server zu haben, auf denen man immer Leute für Gruppen,etc. findet. Und so merken sie wenigstens, dass die Server ausgebaut werden müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (21. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hab doch Mitleid mit den Leuten die spielen können, die sind froh dass sie keine Lags haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wie bei vielen anderen wars auch bei mir so, dass die gilde eine entscheidung getroffen hat.. dann spiele ich ganz sicher nicht anderswo. nc hat die zahlen von den servern. ich erwarte, dass etwas getan wird, wenn man sieht, dass 2 server am platzen sind.. notfalls werden die dichtgemacht.


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> wie bei vielen anderen wars auch bei mir so, dass die gilde eine entscheidung getroffen hat.. dann spiele ich ganz sicher nicht anderswo. nc hat die zahlen von den servern. ich erwarte, dass etwas getan wird, wenn man sieht, dass 2 server am platzen sind.. notfalls werden die dichtgemacht.



Ok und würde ein neuer Server aufgemacht - würdest Du dann wechseln?


----------



## think000 (21. September 2009)

thor un votan sollen dichtgemacht für ne zeit (charerstellung mein ich) denn es würde nur noch schlimmer machen


----------



## SaaD12 (21. September 2009)

der community manager hat ja auch gesagt wenn es zu viele spieler gibt werden natürlich auch server dazu kommen


----------



## Lemieux (21. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ok und würde ein neuer Server aufgemacht - würdest Du dann wechseln?



die frage kannst du dir selber beantworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sie müssen etwas an der kapazität machen, man sah das problem schliesslich wohl seit der charerstellung am 18. kommen.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (21. September 2009)

Thauri schrieb:


> Ich finde es eine Frechheit man bezahlt nicht wenig Geld für das Game dan Monatlich auch noch nen Betrag dann kann ich nichtmal gamen wann ich will ? Verständnis haut auch seine Grenzen dann hab ich ab und zu nen Fehler Code schmeißt mich aus Spiel und dann muss ich wieder warten beim Einloggen Also 30 Min Spielspass 3h Warten das ich wieder reinkomm?




Du hast für den PreOrderKey Geld bezahlt ?
Gehts Dir gut... solche Post kannst du Dir bis zum
25ten aufheben !

Am besten,... storniere deine Finalversion !
War ausserdem zu erwarten, das sowas kommt.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. September 2009)

think000 schrieb:


> thor un votan sollen dichtgemacht für ne zeit (charerstellung mein ich) denn es würde nur noch schlimmer machen


wäre ne option, aber dann kommen die posts  wtf wieso kann ich nicht auf server xy meinen char erstellen, meine freunde usw. sind da...


----------



## evergrace (21. September 2009)

sind aber alle ger. server gerade voll und haben ne wartezeit bis auf den balder, liegt aber wohl daran dass es ja der RP server is


----------



## Sounds (21. September 2009)

Ich behaupte mal die "privaten Shops" sind der Übeltäter. Jeder beispielsweise Abends seine Serie in Ruhe kucken will macht nen shop auf und packt bissel scrap metal für 1.000.000.000. Kinah rein. Durch die Shops wird man ja nicht ausgelogt. 


Irgendwie bisse laggy grad auf Votan cO


----------



## robsenq (21. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> wäre ne option, aber dann kommen die posts  wtf wieso kann ich nicht auf server xy meinen char erstellen, meine freunde usw. sind da...




das passiert ja schon (asmos gesperrt) ^^
ALso macht das den Kohl auch nich fett.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. September 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> das passiert ja schon (asmos gesperrt) ^^
> ALso macht das den Kohl auch nich fett.


dass hat ja nicht soo viel mit der serverbevölkerung dazu, naja durch die asmo sperre evtl schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dient ja nur der ballance


----------



## Satus (21. September 2009)

Ich bin schon entäuscht und konnte bis jetzt nicht eine Minute spielen. Sicher ist Votan ein denkbar schlechter Server aber was will ich machen, meine komplette Gilde ist dort. Von daher kommt ein anderer Server nicht in Frage.

Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass man anhand der per Charerstellung die benötigten Kapazitäten nicht richtig bereitgestellt hat. 

Was die Warteschlange angeht - bin atm bei 2198 noch runde 3,5 Stunden warten, super da gehe ich pennen. Wenn ich an den Freitag denke, das kann man ja eigentlich dann komplett vergessen, was leider nicht der Sinn der Sache ist. 

Was bringt mir ein gutes MMO wenn ich nur den Loginschirm sehen kann?


----------



## Aion.IsuR (21. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal die "privaten Shops" sind der Übeltäter. Jeder beispielsweise Abends seine Serie in Ruhe kucken will macht nen shop auf und packt bissel scrap metal für 1.000.000.000. Kinah rein. Durch die Shops wird man ja nicht ausgelogt.
> 
> 
> Irgendwie bisse laggy grad auf Votan cO




echt,das geht?
ahaja... dann muss ich mich ja nicht mehr auslogen^^


----------



## think000 (21. September 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> das passiert ja schon (asmos gesperrt) ^^
> ALso macht das den Kohl auch nich fett.


 jegliche charerstellung mein ich

btw ich bin mal gespannt auf raids oder so ... wenn man dann nen dc hat un dann vl 1h auf den healer warten muss oder so ^^


----------



## Kezu (21. September 2009)

Die Wartelisten sind super man hat wenigstens die Möglichkeit Kaffe zu kochen oder Bier holen gehen nur um sich dann noch mehr zu freuen ! Ging mir bei Wotlk so und bei Aion ist es nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## think000 (21. September 2009)

Kezu schrieb:


> Die Wartelisten sind super man hat wenigstens die Möglichkeit Kaffe zu kochen oder Bier holen gehen nur um sich dann noch mehr zu freuen ! Ging mir bei Wotlk so und bei Aion ist es nicht anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt hol mal für 3.5h bier un trink das dann xD


----------



## Traklar (21. September 2009)

Ich hocke auch schon seit 4 Stunden in der Warteschlange und habe immer noch 4000 Leute vor mir, aber ich reg mich nicht auf. Gibt ja auch andere Sachen außer Aion. Und wie einige schon sagten werden in spätestens 1-2 Monaten die Spielerzahjlen wieder runter gehen, da dann die Kosten kommen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. September 2009)

36 before me  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evergrace (21. September 2009)

in 4h gehen sich aber viele bierchen aus^^
bis dahin bin ich dann so angesoffen dass ich warscheinlich auf abbrechen klicke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (21. September 2009)

SO für mich liegt das Problem da...  Ich bin schüler und komme abends nach hause.. dann lerne ich und mache hausaufgaben.. um 20 uhr will ich mich einloggen und wa sehe ich .. 1std und 30min wartezeit.
Für manche kein problem nur ich muss um ca 22 uhr den pc aushaben.
D.h. ich kann immer nur höchstens eine stunde spielen.
Ich kann mich natürlich auch direkt nach der schule einloggen.. nur dann werde ich nach ner zeit vom server geschmissn.
Ich finde das immmom ziemlich kacke .


----------



## webniks (21. September 2009)

wie ich diese ganzen "SCHÖN"-Reder hasse.

jedes mal das gleiche Geseier. Das sind die gleichen die dann nach 3 Monaten faseln "Ist ... tot".


_*Zitat von Community Manager Martin "Amboss" Rabl:
Die Anfangszeit ist eine große Ausnahme und wir gehen davon aus, dass sich die Warteschlangen reduzieren werden. 
Wir haben aber Resourcen und beobachten ganz genau die Situation und sind auch bereit, Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. 
Wie gesagt, werden diese aber langfristig sein.*_


Entweder hat NC die Kapazitäten oder nicht.

Wenn ja, sollten sie sie Nutzen.
Wenn nein, haben sie gelogen und uns jetzt schon eine Menge Lebenszeit gekostet


In jedem Fall mal wieder ein verbockter Launch.

Ich habe noch nie und zu keiner Zeit 4,5 Stunden warten müssen. Bedenkt man das Spieleranzahl und Verteilung
zuvor bekannt waren ist das eine wirklich schwache Leistung.

Was das ganze noch unbegreiflicher macht, ist die technische Implementierungsmethode von Servern und Channels.
Das ist eine REINE softwartechnisch dargestellte Struktur und kann beliebieg auf vorhandene physische Server verteilt werden.
Also einfach mal bischen Rechenpower hinstellen. 

Warum hier so viele mit Bullshit zufrieden sind, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen:

1. Ihr spielt nicht umsonst, sondern seid freie kostenlose Hiwi-Mitarbeiter von NC, die beim Launch aushelfen
2. Wieso findet ihr 4h Wartezeit gut um lagfrei zu spielen. warum nicht NULL Wartezeit um lagfrei zu spielen.
3. Wieso 4h Wartezeit gut finden zur Vermeidung von Überfüllung, wenn die Erhöhung der Channelanzahl es auch tut.

Gebt euch doch nicht immer mit Peanuts ab oder seid ihr Monkeys?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (21. September 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich finde dass ab 18:30 jeder kurzzeitig vom Server zwangsgetrennt wird um die Warteschlangen zumindest chancengleich für alle aufzuteilen.
> Die Schulkinder mit Rechtschreibschwäche die nachmittags um 14:00 Uhr zur Hartzler Unterschicht stossen die Ihre elfengleichen Weiberchars durch die Welt von Aion lenken anstelle sich zu bemühen ihrer Existenz einen Sinn zu geben und mal eine Bewerbung zu schreiben, nehmen der arbeitenden gebildeten Premium Bevölkerung die wohlverdienten Feierabend Plätze.
> 
> mfg


Das sind beiträge wie ich sie liebe, einfach super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /uironie off
Edit: Auf Thor nach 1h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sounds (21. September 2009)

@Aion.IsuR
Ich bin jetzt sei knapp 3h im 2. Gebiet der Asmos und renn immer an dem gleichen Gladi rum, der seine  ITAMZ anpreist. Wie gesagt Scrap Metal für 1.000.000.000 kinah ^^"


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2009)

Was habt ihr für lustige Vorstellungen? Dass mal eben 10 weitere Rechner drangeflanscht werden und alles ist supi?
Euer erster MMO Start offenbar.


----------



## robsenq (21. September 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich finde dass ab 18:30 jeder kurzzeitig vom Server zwangsgetrennt wird um die Warteschlangen zumindest chancengleich für alle aufzuteilen.
> Die Schulkinder mit Rechtschreibschwäche die nachmittags um 14:00 Uhr zur Hartzler Unterschicht stossen die Ihre elfengleichen Weiberchars durch die Welt von Aion lenken anstelle sich zu bemühen ihrer Existenz einen Sinn zu geben und mal eine Bewerbung zu schreiben, nehmen der arbeitenden gebildeten Premium Bevölkerung die wohlverdienten Feierabend Plätze.
> 
> mfg



Ich find den Comment n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *warteschlangenfenster hin und her schubs*


----------



## stylez_p (21. September 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ich hocke auch schon seit 4 Stunden in der Warteschlange und habe immer noch 4000 Leute vor mir, aber ich reg mich nicht auf. Gibt ja auch andere Sachen außer Aion. Und wie einige schon sagten werden in spätestens 1-2 Monaten die Spielerzahjlen wieder runter gehen, da dann die Kosten kommen.



lol, die spielerzahlen werden in einer woche schon runtergehen wenn sich an der situation nichts ändert xD


----------



## Môrticielle (21. September 2009)

webniks schrieb:


> Warum hier so viele mit Bullshit zufrieden sind, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen:
> 
> 1. Ihr spielt nicht umsonst, sondern seid freie kostenlose Hiwi-Mitarbeiter von NC, die beim Launch aushelfen
> 2. Wieso findet ihr 4h Wartezeit gut um lagfrei zu spielen. warum nicht NULL Wartezeit um lagfrei zu spielen.
> ...


1. /sign
2. Weil die Bestrebungen von Politik und Industrie, sich völlig unkritische und leicht steuerbare Kunden zu erziehen, offensichtlich von Erfolg gekrönt sind. -.-


----------



## Lemieux (21. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für lustige Vorstellungen? Dass mal eben 10 weitere Rechner drangeflanscht werden und alles ist supi?
> Euer erster MMO Start offenbar.



mitnichten - ich werde aion ganz sicher treu bleiben und kann nc die fehler "vergeben", ist sicher nicht ganz einfach so einen launch durchzuziehen. aber ich bin dennoch immer wieder erstaunt, wenn man heutzutage statements wie "mit so einem ansturm haben wir nicht gerechnet" liest und annehmen muss, dass die entwickler aus allen wolken fallen. durch die preorder zahlen und überwachen der serverpopulationen wäre es zu vermeiden gewesen. aber wie gesagt; ist der 2te tag und es wird sicher besser.


----------



## Rethelion (21. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> [...]
> man heutzutage statements wie "mit so einem ansturm haben wir nicht gerechnet" liest und annehmen muss, dass die entwickler aus allen wolken fallen.
> [...]



Kannst du mir eine Quelle zeigen, wo die Entwickler das gesagt haben?


----------



## Môrticielle (21. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt; ist der 2te tag und es wird sicher besser.


Nun, ich werde morgen früh zur Arbeit gehen und Mittwoch früh wieder zurückkommen. Wenn ich Glück habe, kann ich vlt. etwas via Laptop spielen (reiner Bereitschaftsdienst bei mir). Und Mittwoch morgen werde ich bei null Warteschlange wieder einloggen und ab diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr ausloggen, denn ich habe keine 24-Stunden-Trennung. Und man kann ja offensichtlich mit spieleigenen Mitteln ein Zwangsausloggen verhindern, wie zu lesen und auch zu sehen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evergrace (21. September 2009)

ja die leute sollten nen ban bekommen und fertig!
und NCSoft soll mal server erweitern und gut ist
ne halbe stunde wartezeit wäre oke, aber alles drüber is ne frechheit


----------



## Tommsen (21. September 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich finde dass ab 18:30 jeder kurzzeitig vom Server zwangsgetrennt wird um die Warteschlangen zumindest chancengleich für alle aufzuteilen.
> Die Schulkinder mit Rechtschreibschwäche die nachmittags um 14:00 Uhr zur Hartzler Unterschicht stossen die Ihre elfengleichen Weiberchars durch die Welt von Aion lenken anstelle sich zu bemühen ihrer Existenz einen Sinn zu geben und mal eine Bewerbung zu schreiben, nehmen der arbeitenden gebildeten Premium Bevölkerung die wohlverdienten Feierabend Plätze.
> 
> mfg




Aber mal sowas von /sign


----------



## Geige (21. September 2009)

Ihr seid hier teilweise ziemlich diskreminierend nur so mal nebenbei!

Last es doch mal gut sein in ein paar Tagen gibt sich das wieder!


----------



## maxxscho (21. September 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich finde dass ab 18:30 jeder kurzzeitig vom Server zwangsgetrennt wird um die Warteschlangen zumindest chancengleich für alle aufzuteilen.
> Die Schulkinder mit Rechtschreibschwäche die nachmittags um 14:00 Uhr zur Hartzler Unterschicht stossen die Ihre elfengleichen Weiberchars durch die Welt von Aion lenken anstelle sich zu bemühen ihrer Existenz einen Sinn zu geben und mal eine Bewerbung zu schreiben, nehmen der arbeitenden gebildeten Premium Bevölkerung die wohlverdienten Feierabend Plätze.
> 
> mfg


Ebenfalls ein fettes

*/sign*


----------



## Altinarossa (21. September 2009)

Achja an die leute die meinen um nich ausgelogt zu werden müsse man nur nen privat shop machen haha denkste stellt euch einfach irgendwo hin und macht Blos nich /afk denn das spiel setzt einen nich autoafk sondern lässt euch einfach rumstehen habe das schon während der OB gemerkt wo ich mich net ausgelogt hatte in der pampa rumstand und mal eben einkaufen,mittagessen,usw. gegangen bin nach 4 std. wieder am rechner und stand immer noch dort !

und zu den leuten mit dem hartz 4 usw. weiter oben ihr wisst schon das das ganz schön diskriminierende/Faschistische ansichten sind ? glaubt ihr wenn die leute wegwähren könntet ihr eher ins game ? haha das ich net lache auch dann sind die server immer noch bis zum bersten gefüllt ! entweder sie erweitern die serverkapazitäten (mit server neustart) oder geben neue server frei!


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2009)

Genau .. und 20 Uhr dann alle rauswerfen für die Leute die Familie haben
und 21 Uhr dann nochmal alle raus wenn die Leute on kommen die später aus hatten
u.s.w.


----------



## maxxscho (21. September 2009)

Altinarossa schrieb:


> und zu den leuten mit dem hartz 4 usw. weiter oben ihr wisst schon das das ganz schön diskriminierende/Faschistische ansichten sind ? glaubt ihr wenn die leute wegwähren könntet ihr eher ins game ? haha das ich net lache auch dann sind die server immer noch bis zum bersten gefüllt ! entweder sie erweitern die serverkapazitäten (mit server neustart) oder geben neue server frei!



Ansichtssache. Schon ne harte Aussage. Aber Leute, die Rechtschreibung nicht können, diskriminieren sich großteils selbst, weil sie glauben, dass sei nicht wichtig und ihnen das einfach egal ist. Und diejenigen, die lieber zocken, als sich ne Arbeit zu besorgen bzw. es wenigstens versuchen, da sag ich mal nichts dazu.
Aber das ist hier nicht Thema.


----------



## xulnag (21. September 2009)

Informationen auf Twitter: Ok - auch wenn ich eine redaktionell aufbereitete Nachricht lieber lese, weil deren Informationsgehalt im allgemeinen überprüft wurde.
Probleme mit GameGuard: Inakzeptabel und daher abgeschaltet zum Release - Respekt an dieser Stelle für die Entscheidung
Anzahl deutschsprachiger Server 4: Es konnte ja niemand ahnen, daß alle Collectorkäufer ihr Produkt Sonntag Schlag 21 Uhr auspacken und antesten... Ja ne is klar. 4 Stunden Wartezeit auf Thor und Votan. Balder ist mittlerweile bei 1 Stunde und hat damit den Tatbestand des Vergeigens offiziell erfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was passiert wohl am 25.09. wenn alle anderen Spieler im Spiel aufschlagen? Ich bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Ajandurah (21. September 2009)

Auch wenn ich ein ganz großer Fan von NCSoft bin, gerade WEIL sie viel aus den Fehlern anderer gelernt haben, empfinde ich den derzeitigen Zustand als eine bittere Pille. Man kann doch nicht so naiv sein und davon ausgehen, dass nur 40% von den Verkauften Pre-Orders online gehen werden!

Du kannst auch net mehr Kinokarten verkaufen, als Plätze zur Verfügung stehen!!!

Ich hätte damit leben können, wenn NCSoft gesagt hätte: "Ok, Sorry, war scheiße, dass wir nur auf die Kohle geschaut haben und euch nur 4 Server hingestellt haben. Tut uns leid, neue Server kommen"

Aber zu behaupten, sie wären überrascht, ist dann die eigentliche Frechheit, die mich stinkig macht. Und ich hab mich echt die ganze Zeit egfragt, wenn nur 4 Server kommen (und lass es von mir aus 10.000 bis 15.000 User pro Server sein!), haben die echt so wenige abgesetzt? Weil alleine die normale CE (nicht die "Nur Software, keinen OST") war ja schon auf 50.000 limitiert.


----------



## Sounds (21. September 2009)

So hab mal bissel platz auf Votan gemacht^^"

Was mich momentan echt brennend interessieren würde ist, wieviele Leute auf einem Server gleichzeitig online sein können und für wieviel die Teile überhaupt ausgelegt sind. Weil 4000 Leute in der Warteschlange ist schon bissel heftig cO


----------



## Ciry (22. September 2009)

ihr habt alle probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann loggt doch halt nich aus und lasstn pc an .. dann seid da nichmehr in warteliste^^

ausserdem werden die server eh bald höhr gestellt spätestens am 25 wenn dann die anderen mit anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also seid froh das die server so geil voll is das auch richtig action is im abyss!!!!


----------



## Tharmos (22. September 2009)

Irgendwie verstehe ich manche nicht, warum soll ich denn froh sein, dass die Server so schön voll sind,  wenn ich mich dafür Stunde um Stunde auf einer Warteliste befinde? Ich finde es kann nicht sein, dass ich Abends (hab Familie und Arbeit kann deswegen nur Abends spielen) 3 Stunden vor einer Warteliste sitzen soll und wenn ich dann endlich ins Spiel kann muss ich schon bald wieder off, da ich am nächsten Morgen raus muss! Warum sollte ich sowas akzeptieren? Das werde ich (und bestimmt viele weitere) sicher nicht tun, ein Spiel, welches ich nicht spielen kann ist für micht ohne Sinn. Ich hoffe die Situation wird besser, sonst geht es mit einem schönen Spiel sicher in einem Monat bergab, naja wenigstens gibt es dann keine Warteschlangen mehr^^

Und zu dem Vorschlag man soll einfach eingeloggt bleiben, kann ich nur sagen, es ist doch interessant wie egoistisch viele von Euch sind, genau die richtige Einstellung für ein MMO!!!!

Grüße


----------



## zadros (22. September 2009)

Die Warteschlange ist mir reichlich egal, aber dass ich nicht mit meinen Freunden und Bekannten auf einer Seite und dem gleichen Server spielen kann finde ich absolut indiskutabel...


----------



## wernerwalla (22. September 2009)

Also .. verstehe  die  ganze  debatte  nicht,,,nur weil JEDER    !!!!   Thor,,, und  dann  auch noch Asmodier spielen will!!!!    Ich  habe noch  keine  Minute  Wartezeit gehabt,,  weil  es gibt  noch ne  andere  Fraktion  als  die  asmodier,,, und  andere  Server   gibts  auch noch,,,
Habe  auch anfangs  daran gedacht  Asmodier zu  spielen,,  aber schon  in  der  beta  wollt  jeder  KIddy!!!! ne coole  Schwarzschwinge spielen,,,   Im späteren Spiel  wird mann dann sehen,,,   Was  ist  die  uncoole  Rasse  weil  jeder  KIddie  sie  spielt( wie  der  D;K   in  wow)    un  schon  ist  kultstatus  vorbei


----------



## kaaran (22. September 2009)

Moin,

also manche haben hier ne Einstellung das ist schon verwunderlich. Da ich morgens um 04:00 Uhr mit der Schicht anfange ist für mich ein Einloggen auch kein Problem, nur wenn dann die anderen der Legion so langsam im TS eintrudeln und der erste von einer Wartezeit von 3 std spricht ist der 4. schon bei 4-4,5 std Wartezeit.

Und ja ich würde mich auch aufregen. 
Warum ? 
Ich hole mir doch keine preorderedition um in den Genuss und den Vorteil des früheren anspielens zu kommen um als Ottonormal Arbeiter der um 16:00 - 17:00 Uhr Feierabend hat noch eben etwas hinter die Kiemen haut und dann 3-4std in der Wartschlange zu stehen.

Ich hasse Vorurteile die gibt es im WoW - Forum zu genüge aber hier möcht ich mal behaupten alle die, die sich hier mukieren das andere doch froh sein sollen das es die Warteschlange gibt; sind jene die nicht der normalen Arbeitsschicht angehören und nach 13:00 Uhr von der Schule kommen und sich instand einloggen können.

Und was die gleichmäßige Serverauslastung angeht sollen sie doch 10-25 Server aufmachen und nach einer gewissen Zeit diese zusammenfassen und gut ist. 
Ahnlich die der Realmpool zusammenlegung bei WoW. Und wenn ich in der lvl - Phase nur zu 5 auf einem Server wäre, mir doch egal ich muss eh ersteinmal Leveln und der Allgemeinchat wäre dann auch mal ruhiger.

Bin ja eher der pasive Leser siehe Anzahl der Post's und Regdatum aber der Post regt mich ja mal voll auf.

Gruß Kaaran

P.S. Flame on


----------



## Ciry (22. September 2009)

Tharmos schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich manche nicht, warum soll ich denn froh sein, dass die Server so schön voll sind,  wenn ich mich dafür Stunde um Stunde auf einer Warteliste befinde? Ich finde es kann nicht sein, dass ich Abends (hab Familie und Arbeit kann deswegen nur Abends spielen) 3 Stunden vor einer Warteliste sitzen soll und wenn ich dann endlich ins Spiel kann muss ich schon bald wieder off, da ich am nächsten Morgen raus muss! Warum sollte ich sowas akzeptieren? Das werde ich (und bestimmt viele weitere) sicher nicht tun, ein Spiel, welches ich nicht spielen kann ist für micht ohne Sinn. Ich hoffe die Situation wird besser, sonst geht es mit einem schönen Spiel sicher in einem Monat bergab, naja wenigstens gibt es dann keine Warteschlangen mehr^^
> 
> Und zu dem Vorschlag man soll einfach eingeloggt bleiben, kann ich nur sagen, es ist doch interessant wie egoistisch viele von Euch sind, genau die richtige Einstellung für ein MMO!!!!
> 
> Grüße




denkst du nur du hast familie?

nur du hast arbeit?

sicher nicht, hab ich auch! und? trotzdem heul ich nich rum.

jetzt sollte sich noch nimeand aufregen, eigentlich, könnten wir jetzt noch NICHMA spielen, denn eigentlich sollte der headstart erst am 23.09 losgehen!!

und man wird schon sehen das sich dort auch bald was ändert spätestens wenn dann alle da sind am 25.09


----------



## DerAl81 (22. September 2009)

Sehen wir es mal so wie es ist. Es ist immer noch ein MMO-Start für den wieder 
wahnsinns Werbung gemacht wurde. Auf jeden Fall auch über die Community und
nun ist jeder überrascht, dass der Ansturm so groß ist.
Die Leute, die sich erst zur RushHour einloggen können haben natürlich geloost.
Ihr müsst dann in den sauren Apfel beißen und später wieder einsteigen, wenn
alles etwas überschaubarer wird.

Im Vergleich zu den beiden anderen MMOs, bei deren Start ich anwesend war
ist dieser einwandfrei.

WAR nur lags, geruckel, bugs, Performancefresser ohne Ende zwar für Atmosphäre
aber trotzdem zu wenig schönes und eine Problembehandlung von Seitens Mythic und
GOA, die sooooo unglaublich schelcht ist.

WoW hatte am Anfang auch mehr bugs, lags und sogar Serverabstürze weil zum Beispiel 
zum ersten Weihnachtsfest die Server dem Ansturm nicht aushielten und da war es schon über ein halbes Jahr 
draußen.

Nicht so viel meckern, Schlüsse ziehen und später wieder kommen oder sein lassen, wer jetzt nicht kann.


----------



## Rethelion (22. September 2009)

Kommt doch einfach alle auf Kromede.
Bis gestern waren wir der einzige Server, auf dem das Verhältnis Asmodier/Elyso 50:50 war.
Am Headstart musste ich 10m warten, gestern nachmittag um 17Uhr überhaupt nicht und um 22Uhr war immer noch keine Warteschlange zu sehen.

Aber nein ihr müsst ja auf Votan/Thor spielen, schlieslich ist dort die Gilde, der beste Freund oder es sind einfach nur die Über-Server.
Gäbe es jetzt zusätzlich mehr Server, wer würde dann auf den wechseln, wenn er bereits Chars auf den alten hätte? Keiner, aber jeder würde es vom andern erwarten^^


----------



## iNexx (22. September 2009)

Wenn man einen disc hat und ausm Spiel fliegt, kommt man direkt ohne Warteschlange wieder rein. (wenn man die Server Auswahl, also die volle Warteschlange durch dauer ENTER Spammen austrickst ). Also das Spiel merkt sich schon die Accs´s für eine gewisse Zeit. Deshalb sollte das im Raid usw. keine Probleme bereiten.


----------



## Lari (22. September 2009)

Wie verweichlicht die MMORPG Community im allgemeinen mittlerweile ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Rubies of Eventide, Horizons, EQ2 und andere. Da waren schlimme Starts gang und gebe, und jetzt hier, weil die Server zwar laufen, aber Warteschlangen vorhanden sind, wird groß rumgemault.
Darf ich an Warhammer Online erinnern? Zu Beginn Warteschlangen, infolgedessen auf die Spieler gehört und neue Server geschaltet. Wo WAR heute steht wissen wir ja.

Zu der Frage mit den WoW-Instanzservern: Ja, auch da heulen die Leute rum. Ich geh mir in den 5 Minuten einen KAffee machen oder dergleichen, andere maulen in Foren rum. Jeder wie er will.


----------



## wackalion (22. September 2009)

@inexx
Recht hast Du. Nach DC wird man nicht wieder in die Warteliste gesteckt.

Ich hoffe ja auch für die Leute, dass NC die Serverkapazitäten erhöht. Mich betrifft es ja auch, da ich auf Thor spiele. Aber deshalb gleich das Spiel zu stornieren oder ähnliches, würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen. Ich komme immer Abends um 18.30 uhr von der Arbeit heim. Ich umgehe das Warten, indem sich meine Tochter schon um 17Uhr ins Game einloggt. Nach dem essen kann ich somit gleich anfangen zu spielen;-) Soweit das Thema Familie;-))

Das ist der beste Start eines MMORPG den ich je erlebt habe. Und ich habe schon viele mitbekommen, was damals mit Daoc begonnen hatte.

Also...gebt den Jungs Zeit die Server anzupassen. Das Spiel ist der Hammer. Keine Laags, kein Geruckel trotz hunderter Leute in Pandemonium und in den Gebieten.

Gruß


----------



## Deadwool (22. September 2009)

Warhammer hatte den Ansturm am Anfang auch. Was haben sie gemacht ? Dem Geweine der Community nachgegeben und mehr Server zur Verfügung gestellt. Und was ist dann passiert ? Nach wenigen Wochen waren fast alle Server halb leer und das RVR funktionierte nicht mehr. Das ist der Tod auf Latschen für ein PVP Spiel. Stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin...

Blizzard macht beim Ansturm von jedem Addon das selbe. Nämlich gar nichts. Sie lassen so lange Leute auf die Server bis alles zusammenbricht. Das führt zu wochenlangen Lags. Bis Blizz die Warteschlangen aktiviert ist es bereits unspielbar. Die Community wird derweil mit "wir wissen noch nicht woran es liegt" oder mit "wir arbeiten an einer Lösung" hingehalten. 

NCSoft hat sich dafür entschieden die Serverpopulation beizubehalten indem sie vorerst keine zusätzlichen Server zur Verfügung stellen und indem sie die Server nicht überfüllen. Das führt am Anfang zu lästigen Warteschlangen, aber dafür ist das Spiel so gut wie lagfrei wenn man mal drin ist.

Erfahrungsgemäss nimmt der Ansturm so oder so ab in nächster Zeit. Einige werden auf weniger bevölkerte Server ausweichen. Andere hören vielleicht vorzeitig mit dem Spiel auf weil es ihnen nicht gefällt etc.
Ich bin überzeugt davon, sollten Wartezeiten von länger als 30 Minuten über längere Zeit anhalten, wird von Seiten NCSoft gehandelt.


----------



## Vampiry (22. September 2009)

wackalion schrieb:


> Das ist der beste Start eines MMORPG den ich je erlebt habe. Und ich habe schon viele mitbekommen, was damals mit Daoc begonnen hatte.
> 
> Also...gebt den Jungs Zeit die Server anzupassen. Das Spiel ist der Hammer. Keine Laags, kein Geruckel trotz hunderter Leute in Pandemonium und in den Gebieten.



Genauso sehe ich das auch. Der Start war 1A, Wartelisten waren eigentlich klar. 
Sicher wird es am 25.9. noch voller, aber ich gehe davon aus das NC dafür einen guten Plan hat.

Alles hat halt 2 Seiten und wie schon geschrieben wurde, schaut Euch an was bei WAR passiert ist. Das muss in Aion nicht auch passieren.


----------



## wackalion (22. September 2009)

Aus dem off. Forum:

Hier der offene Brief an die Community:

Aion ist live und auch wenn sich alle darüber freuen, so gibt es doch Leute, die teilweise stundenlang in der Warteschlange sitzen müssen. Dies sorgt für Frustration und dessen sind wir uns bewusst. Hand aufs Herz, wer hätte nicht mit Warteschlangen gerechnet? Ja, wir haben sehr viele Vorbesteller aber trotz allem wollen wir nicht den Fehler machen, kurzfristig zu viele Server aufzustellen und dann später, wenn nicht alle gleichzeitg versuchen, zu spielen, halbvolle Server zu haben. Keiner soll es bereuen, einen Charakter auf einem bestimmten Server erstellt zu haben, nur weil das dann gerade der Server ist, auf dem dann eine Mehrzahl nur gelegentlich spielt, während man neidisch auf andere Server schielt, die übervoll sind. Dann beginnt die große Wanderung und die kleineren Server werden noch kleiner, weil Leute auf die großen Server übersiedeln.

Wir möchten langfristig planen und Aion zu einem jahrelangen Erfolg machen. Dafür brauchen wir volle Server und euer volles Verständnis. Die Anfangszeit ist eine große Ausnahme und wir gehen davon aus, dass sich die Warteschlangen reduzieren werden. Wir haben aber Resourcen und beobachten ganz genau die Situation und sind auch bereit, Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Wie gesagt, werden diese aber langfristig sein. Wir werden jetzt keine 20 Server öffnen, nur damit jeder die ersten paar Tage spielen kann, um dann zu merken, dass sich alles plötzlich verläuft. Bitte versteht, dass wir das für euch machen, wir wollen euch Spielspaß auf Jahre hinaus bieten und nicht nur für die ersten paar Tage.

Wenn die Warteschlangen aber auf lange Sicht hinaus unzumutbar werden (und nicht zurückgehen), dann sind wir bereit

Vielen Dank und viel Spaß!

Amboss


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2009)

Klar will ich spielen aber man muss auch mal etwas beachten. Ohne nun alles durchzulesen und ich stark davon ausgehen, das dies mehr als einmal schon gesagt wurde.

Man schaue mal auf Warhammer Online : Ein grosser Fehler wurde da zu Beginn gemacht. Am Anfang gab es einen unglaublichen Sturm auf die Server und auch da gab es Warteschlangen. Kurzerhand eröffnete Mythic/GOA etliche neue Server und das gerade mal 1-2 Wochen nach Release.

Doch kaum war der 1. Monat rum brachen die Spielerzahlen ein. Viele Spieler, die den Probemonat hinter sich hatten richteten kein Abo ein und plötzlich waren manche Server wie ausgestorben.

Zunächst bot man dann kostenlose Charaktertransfers an um dem entgegenzuwirken aber die Spieler reichten bei weitem nicht aus. Schliesslich begann man viele der kürzlich eröffneten Server wieder zu schliessen und das nur 1-2 Monate, nachdem sie eröffnet wurden. Mittlerweile hat man das Problem im Griff aber die Folgen dieser Serverschliessungen sind noch heute zu spüren.

NCSoft ist nicht doof und das sie nun erstmal abwarten ist das einzig richtige. Sie werden sich die Spielerzahlen genau anschauen und dann nur vorsichtig neue Server bereit stellen. Viele sind momentan noch auf dem absoluten Hype Zug, versprechen sich das Paradies auf Erden durch Aion oder suchen ein WoW 2 !!! Genau diese Art Spieler wird sich kein Abo einrichten, sondern nach dem Probemonat nach WoW, WAR, AoC oder was auch immer zurück kehren.
Ob die Spieler nach dem Probemonat steigen oder fallen kann noch niemand sagen und sowas bleibt zu beobachten, aber jetzt solange Server zu eröffnen bis es keine Warteschlangen mehr gibt ist der falsche Weg !!!

Auch WoW ist so gefahren und zu Release hatte man 1000er WArtschlangen. Nur langsam kamen neue Server hinzu, nämlich als man merkte, das die Spielerzahlen stabil blieben !


----------



## Darjun (22. September 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich finde dass ab 18:30 jeder kurzzeitig vom Server zwangsgetrennt wird um die Warteschlangen zumindest chancengleich für alle aufzuteilen.
> Die Schulkinder mit Rechtschreibschwäche die nachmittags um 14:00 Uhr zur Hartzler Unterschicht stossen die Ihre elfengleichen Weiberchars durch die Welt von Aion lenken anstelle sich zu bemühen ihrer Existenz einen Sinn zu geben und mal eine Bewerbung zu schreiben, nehmen der arbeitenden gebildeten Premium Bevölkerung die wohlverdienten Feierabend Plätze.
> 
> mfg



TOTALES 
/SIGN !!!


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2009)

Warum verlangt ihr nicht direkt nen Exklusiv Zugang nur für euch ? 

Ich finde es auch ne Sauerei, dadurch das ich ganze Woche arbeiten muss, das Samstags dann bei der Post immer ne lange Schlange ist und meistens sind es Rentner. Die Post sollte ne Zeit einrichte, wo es für Rentner verboten ist die Post zu betreten.

Wenn ich Mittags mir nen Döner hole muss ich auch immer warten, da sollte man auch was machen. Z.b. alle die mehr als 1 Std Pause am Tag haben dürfen nicht in die Dönerbude.

Und wenn ich Abends heim fahre sind die Strassen immer verstopft. Man sollte dann allen Menschen, die nicht arbeiten und somit nicht von der Arbeit kommen das Autofahren von 16-18 Uhr verbieten.



Denke das zeigt recht gut wie schwachsinnig euer Post ist !!! Warum ? Weil der Post von Volcrom aus einer "Ich-Mentalität" raus entstanden ist !!!


----------



## Roy1971 (22. September 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich finde dass ab 18:30 jeder kurzzeitig vom Server zwangsgetrennt wird um die Warteschlangen zumindest chancengleich für alle aufzuteilen.
> Die Schulkinder mit Rechtschreibschwäche die nachmittags um 14:00 Uhr zur Hartzler Unterschicht stossen die Ihre elfengleichen Weiberchars durch die Welt von Aion lenken anstelle sich zu bemühen ihrer Existenz einen Sinn zu geben und mal eine Bewerbung zu schreiben, nehmen der arbeitenden gebildeten Premium Bevölkerung die wohlverdienten Feierabend Plätze.
> 
> mfg



Gehts nicht noch schlimmer.... ???? Unfug! Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen!!!


----------



## Rethelion (22. September 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich finde dass ab 18:30 jeder kurzzeitig vom Server zwangsgetrennt wird um die Warteschlangen zumindest chancengleich für alle aufzuteilen.
> Die Schulkinder mit Rechtschreibschwäche die nachmittags um 14:00 Uhr zur Hartzler Unterschicht stossen die Ihre elfengleichen Weiberchars durch die Welt von Aion lenken anstelle sich zu bemühen ihrer Existenz einen Sinn zu geben und mal eine Bewerbung zu schreiben, nehmen der arbeitenden gebildeten Premium Bevölkerung die wohlverdienten Feierabend Plätze.
> 
> mfg



Beschwer dich aber nacher nicht, dass du jedesmal um 18:30 gekickt wirst^^


----------



## Nantasarian (22. September 2009)

Der Brief von diesem "Community Manager" ist 'ne Frechheit. Wenn NC-Soft mit 3 stündingen Warteschlangen gerechnet hat und nicht mehr Serverkapazität aufgebaut hat sagt das zeimlich viel aus über die Einstellung zu ihren Kunden. Ich kann halt höchstens 2 bis 3 Stunden pro Tag daddeln und die verbringe ich sicher nicht in einer Warteschlange. Ich arbeite selbst in der IT und heutzutage ist es kein Problem sich Serverkapazitäten für einen bestimmten Zeitraum zu leasen. Davon kann auch eine Spieleschmiede gebrauch machen. Hätten sie eben für den ersten Monat ein bischen mehr eingekauft und es wäre gut gewesen. 

Und ja ich habe mich bisher bei allen meinen Onlinespielen über Warteschlangen aufgeregt und das waren einige. Dabei habe ich gelernt, dass sich die Situation nur bessert, wenn sich viele Mitglieder der Community beschweren - sonst passiert nämlich gerade mal gar nichts. Für alle Fanboys hier - ja Aion macht einen sehr guten, stabilen Eindruck und es gefällt mir sehr gut, aber ich werde trotzdem keine monatlichen Gebühren für die Anzeige von Warteschlangen bezahlen.

Grüße
Nantasarian


----------



## Nydia (22. September 2009)

Ich sag mal so guckt euch mal World of Warcraft an Server Frostwolf da muss man HEUTZUTAGE immer noch auf die warteliste vorallem Abends wenn man spielen will.
Ich mein nun Was sagt ihr dazu? 
Aion ist ein neues spiel und wow gibts schon viele viele Jahre.


----------



## Kalyptus (22. September 2009)

[entfernt]

Nun zur der Demutshaltung mancher User hier.
Ich habe nicht dankbar zu sein das ich auf den Server darf, die haben verdammt nochmal dankbar zu sein das ich Spiele. Ich bin zahlender Kunde !!! Ich zahl denen Kohle !!!
Und da habe ich verdammt nochmal auch das Recht Unterhalten zu werden. Der offenen Brief ist ein Witz und zeigt wie wenig hier von der zahlenden Kundschaft gehalten wird.
Und macht man halt noch Server auf. Und wenn weniger los ist legt man sie halt wieder zusammen. Wo ist da das verdammte Problem ? 
Oh ja, verursacht Kosten, man könnte hier so schön Geld verdienen, wenn die nervigen Spieler sich nicht immer einloggen wollten.

Und zu den WOW Schwätzern, das hat damals auch so lange gedauert, und Lags, und Abstürze Blabla.
Ja WOW war auch der erste ist ja normal das es hier Probleme gab.
Aber man meint inzwischen, jeder Erfindet das Rad neu. Das Argument neues Spiel wird immer wieder als Totschlagargument gebraucht, was totaler Quatsch ist.
Über 90% des Programmes sollte bei allen Spieln gleich sein. Und man kennt die Probleme der Vorgänger, und sollte eigendlich daraus gelernt haben.

Aber wie bei WAR werden bezahlende Spieler gerne als Batatester benutz, gut ist hier noch nicht Abzusehen aber der offene Brief zeigt finde ich schon einen Trend.


----------



## Lari (22. September 2009)

Nydia schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so guckt euch mal World of Warcraft an Server Frostwolf da muss man HEUTZUTAGE immer noch auf die warteliste vorallem Abends wenn man spielen will.
> Ich mein nun Was sagt ihr dazu?
> Aion ist ein neues spiel und wow gibts schon viele viele Jahre.


Zwei paar Schuhe und so...


----------



## Roy1971 (22. September 2009)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> [entfernt]
> 
> Nun zur der Demutshaltung mancher User hier.
> Ich habe nicht dankbar zu sein das ich auf den Server darf, die haben verdammt nochmal dankbar zu sein das ich Spiele. Ich bin zahlender Kunde !!! Ich zahl denen Kohle !!!
> ...


Ich verstehe nicht, dass sich viele über Warteschlagen aufregen. Man sollte sich vielleicht einen Server aussuchen, der nicht so voll. Ich spiele seit Sonntag ohne Warteschlagen, egal um welche Uhrzeit. Woran das wohl liegt. Naja, es gibt halt immer nörgeler, die etwas auszusetzen haben.


----------



## zadros (22. September 2009)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Ja WOW war auch der erste ist ja normal das es hier Probleme gab.



Vor WoW gab es schon einige MMORPG's z.B. fast 4 Jahre vorher: Dark Age of Camelot

Warteschlange is nervig aber noch nerviger ist, dass ich nicht mit den Leuten spielen kann mit denen ich seit 7 Jahren diverse MMORPGs zocke, weil das System verhindert, dass ich einen Charakter meiner gewünschten Fraktion auf diesem Server erstellen kann.


----------



## Nydia (22. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Zwei paar Schuhe und so...



nö das sind keine Zwei paar Schule du willst das Nur nicht einsehen das es so Stimmt!

Wie Ihr seit wenigen Stunden im Anmeldefenster in World of Warcraft nachlesen könnt, stehen einigen Realms diese Woche erneut längere Wartungsarbeiten ins Haus. 20 europäischen Servern wird am Mittwoch und am Donnerstag eine längere Pause verordnet. Als Grund wurde die Erweiterung der Instanz-Kapazitäten genannt.



Auf allen anderen europäischen Server werden dagegen die bekannten verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten von 03.00 bis 11.00 Uhr durchgeführt.



Folgende Realms werden am Mittwoch von 00:00 bis 17:00 Uhr und am Donnerstag von 03:00 bis 07:00 Uhr nicht verfügbar sein:

Hier auch ein gutes Beispiel das es immernoch probleme da gibt mit den Instancen ich hatte bis vor kurzem WoW gespielt und was ist?
Instancen kommt man kaum mehr rein weil sie Andauernd voll sind.


----------



## Rethelion (22. September 2009)

@Nantasarian,u.v.a.:

Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder sie erhöhen die Kapazitäten oder sie stellen mehr Server bereit.
Mehr Kapazitäten heisst mehr Spieler zur selben Zeit am selben Ort. Schau dir mal momentan die Hauptstädte an. Ich kann jetzt nur für Kromede(der nicht überfüllt ist) auf Seiten der Elyos sprechen. Die ist jetzt schon bombenvoll, NPCs verschwinden unter den Spielermassen und alles wird unübersichtlich. Und so ist es in den Levelgebieten auch, die 10Channels gibt es ja später nicht mehr.

Ein neuer Server würde am meisten Sinn machen, besonders zum 25.9 hin. Jedoch besteht die Gefahr, dass diese Server später, ähnlich zu anderen Spielen, leer stehen. Und eine Auslagerung der Spieler von diesem Server auf die eh schon vollen bringt wieder nur Nachteile. NC-Soft, bzw. die Community-Manager, kümmern sich eh schon sehr gut um die Balance auf den Servern und schauen dass das Verhältnis ungefähr gleich bleibt; das gibts sonst nirgends.
Außerdem wäre ein neuer Server nur für neue Spieler interessant. Niemand der jetzt schon Thor/Voltan blockiert wird freiwillig auf einen anderen wechseln, wie ja schon öfters gesagt wurde.
Hier könnten die großen Gilden helfen in dem sie komplett abwandern, aber die werden kaum den "Pro"-Server verlassen und nochmal neu anfangen.
Ein Charakter/Gilden-Transfer gesponsert von NC wäre eine gute Idee, könnte man ja mal vorschlagen damit mehr Leute in neue Server migrieren.


Aber ich kann momentan auch nur reden weil ich vollkommen zufrieden und von Warteschlangen nicht betroffen bin^^


----------



## Roy1971 (22. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Nantasarian,u.v.a.:
> 
> Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder sie erhöhen die Kapazitäten oder sie stellen mehr Server bereit.
> Mehr Kapazitäten heisst mehr Spieler zur selben Zeit am selben Ort. Schau dir mal momentan die Hauptstädte an. Ich kann jetzt nur für Kromede(der nicht überfüllt ist) auf Seiten der Elyos sprechen. Die ist jetzt schon bombenvoll, NPCs verschwinden unter den Spielermassen und alles wird unübersichtlich. Und so ist es in den Levelgebieten auch, die 10Channels gibt es ja später nicht mehr.
> ...


Kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. 

Aber wer hat bitte die "Pro"Server festgelegt. Ist schon merkwürdig, dass alle auf zwei Server spielen wollen.


----------



## Lari (22. September 2009)

Nydia schrieb:


> nö das sind keine Zwei paar Schule du willst das Nur nicht einsehen das es so Stimmt!


*seufz*
Gerade Frostwolf ist dafür bekannt, dass immer mehr Leute nachkommen, obwohl der Server rappel voll ist. Wenn die Leute freiwillig weiterhin auf diesen Server gehen, was soll Blizzard da machen? Es gibt bekannterweise massenhaft Alternativen, aber nein, natürlich schön auf den bekannten und brechend vollen Servern spielen.


> Wie Ihr seit wenigen Stunden im Anmeldefenster in World of Warcraft nachlesen könnt, stehen einigen Realms diese Woche erneut längere Wartungsarbeiten ins Haus. 20 europäischen Servern wird am Mittwoch und am Donnerstag eine längere Pause verordnet. Als Grund wurde die Erweiterung der Instanz-Kapazitäten genannt.
> 
> Auf allen anderen europäischen Server werden dagegen die bekannten verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten von 03.00 bis 11.00 Uhr durchgeführt.
> 
> ...


Les dir das nochmal durch. 
Sie arbeiten daran, mehr können sie auch nicht. Leider sind solche Server-Parks seltenst auf Plug n Play ausgelegt, so dass hardwareseitige Veränderungen doch ein ganz klein wenig aufwendiger sind.

Aber nun gut mit WoW-Servern, die haben reichlich wenig mit den Warteschlangen in AION zu tun.


----------



## Rethelion (22. September 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen.
> 
> Aber wer hat bitte die "Pro"Server festgelegt. Ist schon merkwürdig, dass alle auf zwei Server spielen wollen.



Frag mich nicht, aber der größte Haufen aller Spieler konzentriert sich auf diesen beiden Server^^


----------



## Roy1971 (22. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht, aber der größte Haufen aller Spieler konzentriert sich auf diesen beiden Server^^


Ich find den Begriff "Pro"Server schon merkwürdig. Server ist Server, basta.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. September 2009)

Das mit dem Warteschlangen ist für viele nicht toll. Ich selbst warte noch bissel ab, will erstmal so die Eindrücke von dem Spiel haben und vielleicht ein Trial, aber dass wird sich zeigen =).

Wichtiger ist doch, sie machen es richtig. Server dazuschalten sit immer besser, als weg nehmen. Eh man die Fehler macht wie Vorgänger und zich Server öffnet und dann nicht mehr zusammenführt, so dass diese aussterben, macht man mehr Schaden als gut. Ein oder Zwei Server in den nächsten Wochen dazu schalten ist ein kleineres Problem, als 10 dazu schalten und dann nach ca. 3 Monaten wieder 8 vom Netz zu nehmen. Das ganze wirkt besser und die Leute die zocken, haben immer volle Server. Was beim PVP Teil des Spieles ja von Bedetung ist, ein Leerer Server ist das schrecklishte was PVPVE passieren kann oder halt PVP Spielen überhaupt.

Daher ist ihre Einstellung nicht falsch, vielleicht gibt es ja eine Entschädigung in Form von was weiß ich =)


----------



## cacodemon (22. September 2009)

Ein NEUER SERVER bringt euch doch garnichts, sonst hätten die, über-wartezeit-beschwerer, schon längst auf einen anderen Server einen Char erstellt.

Ihr wollt auf VOTAN und THOR dann seid Ihr einfach selber schuld!!!

Sagt eurer Gilde ihr wollt auf einen Server nur mit 100+ Warteschlange, wenn die nein sagen, dann kann NC Soft dafür garnichts !

Und die Gilden sind auch seltendämlich das sie alle auf die gleichen Server wollen und dann wundern Sie sich über Warteschlangen von 3000+ ? Meine Fresse sachen gibts.

Wenns einen neuen Server gibt, dann wird auch nicht gewechselt, weil jeder Angst hat das der ausstirbt, dieses MIMIMI geht echt einen auf den Sack.


----------



## Randor2 (22. September 2009)

So wir haben das Spiel nun seit 2 Tagen und ich habe weder am Sonntag noch gestern auch nur eine Sekunde in einer Warteschlange verbringen müssen.
Gut am Sonntag mags vielleicht glück gewesen sein, da einige aus meiner Gilde etwas später in einer Warteschlange waren, aber am Montag war dem nicht so.
Da ich der arbeitenden Gesellschaft angehöre und erst gegen 17 Uhr zuhause war hab ich mal vorsorglich Aion direkt gestartet falls eine Warteschlange besteht...aber war nicht der Fall (-->sofort ins Spiel gekommen). Nach den häuslichen Pflichten und Essen wars dann auch 18:30 und ich bin wieder direkt ins spiel gekommen ohne Warterei.

Also gibt es noch Server bei denen man keine 2 Stunden die Zahlen bewundern muss.
In meinem Fall *Kromede*


----------



## Roy1971 (22. September 2009)

cacodemon schrieb:


> Ein NEUER SERVER bringt euch doch garnichts, sonst hätten die, über-wartezeit-beschwerer, schon längst auf einen anderen Server einen Char erstellt.
> 
> Ihr wollt auf VOTAN und THOR dann seid Ihr einfach selber schuld!!!
> 
> ...



So hätte ich es zwar nicht ausgedrückt aber richtig.....


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2009)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> ....
> Ja WOW war auch der erste ist ja normal das es hier Probleme gab.
> ...



Sorry aber ich musste lachen...

Tu dir selbst den gefallen und lies dir mal die Entwicklungsgeschichte des MMORPG Genres durch. Meridian 59 wurde gut 8 Jahre vor WoW Released, Ultima Online 7 Jahre, Everquest, Daoc, Anarchy Online etc. gab es alle vor WoW und alle hatten sie zu release enorme Serverprobleme von denen Blizzard durchaus hätte lernen können.

Akzeptiert endlich mal, das Blizzard nicht der Erfinder des MMORPG Genres ist. Das geschah schon viele Jahre vorher ! Nur weil ihr ausser WoW nix anderes kennt, muss es noch lange nicht heissen, das es vorher nichts gab !

Achja : Gestern um 19 Uhr auf Kromede eingeloggt : Warteschlange ? Keine !


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. September 2009)

^^ ok das kann man als Aussenstehnder nicht sehen. Ihre Haltung und Einstellung für die Server, ist aber die Richtige.

Warte noch bissel euer Urteil über das Spiel ab. Da es mich begeistert, dass man seinen Char so extrem gestalten kann und man eben einfach bissel mehr PVP hat. Meine das Rad haben die nicht enu erfunden, sondern nur verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das sogar recht gut.

Richtig Stancer, neu erfunden hat es Blizzard nicht. Das sehen viele falsch. Aber Blizzard hat es in eine Position gebracht, wo viele mit Geld verdienen können ^^, wenn man ein gutes MMO liefert versteht sich. 
Das heißt Blizzard hat die MMOs nur sehr stark gemacht, dass man damit Geld verdienen kann.

Mit der Balance sollte man eh machen, sonst ist ein PVP SPiel tot. Also wer darauf nicht achtet, hat ein PVP SPiel nicht verstanden ^^.


----------



## Nantasarian (22. September 2009)

cacodemon schrieb:


> Ein NEUER SERVER bringt euch doch garnichts, sonst hätten die, über-wartezeit-beschwerer, schon längst auf einen anderen Server einen Char erstellt.


da hast du wohl recht, aber da die Welt eh instanziert ist wäre auch eine größere Kapazität ein möglicher Lösungsansatz



cacodemon schrieb:


> Ihr wollt auf VOTAN und THOR dann seid Ihr einfach selber schuld!!!
> 
> Sagt eurer Gilde ihr wollt auf einen Server nur mit 100+ Warteschlange, wenn die nein sagen, dann kann NC Soft dafür garnichts !



Bist du still !! Du brinst die Leute noch auf dumme Gedanken und die wollen alle auf meinen Server und ich muss dann in der Warteschlange versauern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darjun (22. September 2009)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> [entfernt]
> 
> Nun zur der Demutshaltung mancher User hier.
> Ich habe nicht dankbar zu sein das ich auf den Server darf, die haben verdammt nochmal dankbar zu sein das ich Spiele. Ich bin zahlender Kunde !!! Ich zahl denen Kohle !!!
> ...


[entfernt]
denkst wohl nur weil du zahlst (wahrscheinlich wars wohl mutti die dir die 4 &#8364; für den preorderkey gepumpt hat) wie jeder andere hast du nun auch alle privilegien und die sollen extra nen server für dich alleine aufstellen oder wie?
der offene brief von amboss ist also auch ein witz für dich?
[entfernt]
der brief des community manager ist absolut korrekt und nachvollziehbar, weitere server würde nur noch mehr probleme bereiten.
da wart ich lieber in den ersten wochen etwas in der warteschlange als nachher halbvolle server zu haben bei denen die lust schnell vergeht (siehe WAR)
was mir extrem aufstosst sind eben die leute die studenlang afk sind und anderen somit ständig den zugang verwehren, somit hab nach der arbeit um 1800 auch nur noch geringe chancen um einzuloggen. bei einem zwangsausloggen irgendwann abends hätten zumindest alle mal die chance reinzukommen und die afkler währen mal die gearschten.


----------



## cacodemon (22. September 2009)

Nantasarian schrieb:


> da hast du wohl recht, aber da die Welt eh instanziert ist wäre auch eine größere Kapazität ein möglicher Lösungsansatz



Aber auch nur die ersten zwei Gebiete wo es noch kein PVP gibt und das ist auch gut so. Ich denke das man die Kapazität noch etwas hochschraubt, wenn die meisten schon 30 sind aber viel mehr geht da glaub nicht mehr, jetzt am Anfang zumindestens.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. September 2009)

Richtig ich will es nicht aussprechen, aber WarhammeR Online zeigt was es für Probleme geben kann.

Die hatten überlauf, wie fast alle neuen MMOs die recht "gut" ankommen. Da gehen viele hin und zocken. Einige halten durch, anderen ist es nicht das spiel, andere finden es langweilig etc. Also hören Leute auf.

ein PVP Spiel lebt aber vom Spieler. WOW ist da nicht so wie es ist, bei WOW gab es auch Horden Allys Probs in der anfangs zeit. War damals Kilj. und naja ... als Horlder war man dort eher Mangelware ;p. War zwar dadurch sehr familiär etc. Aber fürs PVP nichts. WOW wollte aber auch nie PVP so stark haben, dass wollten immer die User ;p

Jetzt kommen als MMOs raus, die sich PVP auf die Fahne schreiben und dann auch groß darin sein wollen. Da gibt es aber zwei wichtige Regeln.

Erstens die Server dürfen nicht sterben. Sobald nicth viel los ist, verkommt das Spiel zu einem langweiligen PVE gefühl. Aus PVP wird PVE und das ist ja nicht sinn vom PVPVE.

Zweitens die Server müssen in Waage bleiben und das ist denk ich das Hauptproblem. Wenn man jetzt neue Server aufmacht, dann muss man dafür sorgen das A Leute dort sind und B die auch auf beiden Seiten gleich. Deswegen gibt es denk ich auch warte Zeiten.

Die Warte Zeiten können ja mehrer Gründe haben, muss ja nicht heißen der Server ist voll. Kann genau so hießen es sind zu viele von Fraktion A on.


----------



## Lillyan (22. September 2009)

Von nun an ohne Beleidigungen weiter.


----------



## Pymonte (22. September 2009)

NC Soft kann es derzeit eh nur falsch machen.

Machen sie es so wie WAR (also viele neue Server), dann haben sie nach 2-3 Monaten einige Serverleichen und wenn sich das Mittelfeld entzerrt hat, dann wird das Leveln usw öde. Also gibts dann wieder Serverschließungen usw und es muss sich alles rehabilitieren.

Machen sie keine neuen Server, dann werden lange Zeit Spieler nicht ins Spiel kommen (Warteschlangen u.ä.) und man wird dadurch Leute verlieren. Im Endeffekt kann NC Soft jetzt nur abwarten, bis der Probemonat vorbei ist und dann, nach den ersten Abozahlen, neue Server eröffnen (oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Bis dahin muss man eben warten.


----------



## AemJaY (22. September 2009)

ich kann nur sagn Balder Seite Elyos Gut!
keine Schlange, wenn dann nur kurz. Daher wartet ihr von mir aus weiter ich hatte bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (22. September 2009)

lol, unglaublich was für Leute bei jedem neuen MMO aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen xD

Ist doch klar, dass nicht auf Anhieb alle klappen kann, das hat noch nie ein Anbieter geschafft und das wird auch nicht geben... wie denn auch?
Entweder zum Start etliche Server aufstellen wo dann kaum Leute rumgurken und nach dem ersten Ansturm wieder die Hälfte davon schließen,
oder ein paar Server in denen halt die langsameren warten müssen...
Gibt keine Patentlösung für einen gelungenen MMO Start, das muss sich halt alles erst einpendeln.


Immerhin war der Start schon richtig gut von Aion, zumindest im Bereich des Möglichen, auch wenns vorerst nur für die Vorbesteller war.


Ich jedenfalls werde mir noch etwas Zeit lassen,
bis sich der anfängliche Ansturm etwas gelegt hat, die ersten bisher unentdeckten bugs und Kinderkrankheiten herauskristallisiert und behoben worden sind
und die Wowler die nur nen neues MMO zum anflamen suchen wieder abgewandert sind xD

Bin aber schon sehr gespannt und freue mich auf Aion =D


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. September 2009)

Die Sache ist auch die. Neue Server aufmachen ist deutlich einfacher und wirkt auch schöner, als Server schließen zu müssen. Das wirkt als würde ein Spiel aussterben, wenn man von X Servern, die hälfte schließt. Da kommen sie so rum besser, wie wollen sie es sonst anders machen.

Auch ich bin sehr gespannt und werd es 100% Probieren.

Denn 1. Charerstellung ist ja mal genial.
2. sieht sehr schön aus 
3. ist es ne Bude, die auch wirklich sich um ihr Spiel kümmert und auch weiß, wo schwerpunkte liegen und nicht aufs BLinde hinaus was machen ;p 

Abwarten, schön schaut es aus =)


----------



## xulnag (22. September 2009)

... Dann warte mal bis heute Abend und Du wirst sehen, daß Balder auch eine Warteschlange hat. 



> Warum verlangt ihr nicht direkt nen Exklusiv Zugang nur für euch ?


Nein nur einen auf dem man nach angemessener Zeit auch spielen kann. 1 Stunde warten ist (für mich) inakzeptabel



> Ich finde es auch ne Sauerei, dadurch das ich ganze Woche arbeiten muss, das Samstags dann bei der Post immer ne lange Schlange ist und meistens sind es Rentner. Die Post sollte ne Zeit einrichte, wo es für Rentner verboten ist die Post zu betreten.


RL-Vergleiche sind generell kein gutes Argument und es gibt - um bei deinem Fall zu bleiben - eine Erfindung namens Packstation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Wenn ich Mittags mir nen Döner hole muss ich auch immer warten, da sollte man auch was machen. Z.b. alle die mehr als 1 Std Pause am Tag haben dürfen nicht in die Dönerbude.
> 
> Und wenn ich Abends heim fahre sind die Strassen immer verstopft. Man sollte dann allen Menschen, die nicht arbeiten und somit nicht von der Arbeit kommen das Autofahren von 16-18 Uhr verbieten.
> 
> Denke das zeigt recht gut wie schwachsinnig euer Post ist !!! Warum ? Weil der Post von Volcrom aus einer "Ich-Mentalität" raus entstanden ist !!!


... und wieder RL-Vergleiche die nicht passen, weil es in (in meiner Stadt) gefühlte 1 Mio Dönerbuden gibt und zudem die Straßenbahn direkt vor meinem Laden hält.

Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Hier geht es um eine im Voraus bezahlte Dienstleistung, die man erst nach stundenlangen Wartezeiten wahrnehmen kann. Thor und Votan sind so überfüllt, daß von dort eine Spielerwanderung zu anderen Servern stattfinden wird aber was passiert dann? Genau die anderen Server wie Balder werden statt 1 Stunde wie bisher zu Spitzenzeiten 2 Stunden Warteschlangen haben und auch das bisher recht gering bevölkerte Cromdingens, wird - genauso wie die drei anderen Server - absaufen. Spätestens am 25.09 gibts die Ultrawarteschlange auf allen Servern. 

Ich war bei bei den Starts von einigen Spielen dabei u. a. UO, DaoCamelot, WoW, War und Aion und da macht Aion keine viel bessere Figur als seine Vorgänger, wenn man bedenkt, daß es in Asien bereits seit einem Jahr läuft und man aus den Fehlern der Mitbewerber hätte Rückschlüsse ziehen können. 

Das Spiel mag schön sein und neue Features bieten, bekommt es die Kundschaft allerdings nicht zu Gesicht, weil sie in einer Warteschlange vor sich hin dümpelt wird ganz schlicht und ergreifend im MMO-Nirvana verschwinden und das gleiche Schicksal wie AOC, WAR und Co. ereilen.


----------



## Shaft13 (22. September 2009)

Kann man denn nicht zwei Server zusammenschalten oder die Server so auslegen, das man praktisch anfangs 1 Server hat, aber beim Start 30 Channels im Bereich bis ermöglicht und ab 20 erst mal 3 und später,wenn sich alles ergeben hat,die Spielrzahlen sich verteilen (vieleicht auch weniger werden) dann die Channels einfach zurückfährt?

Also man lässt Anfangs halt 3 mal mehr Leute auf den Server weil man mehr Channels ermöglicht?Müsste doch gehen indem man einfach 3 Server dieselbe Datenbank verpasst und zusammenschliesst.


----------



## Roy1971 (22. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Kann man denn nicht zwei Server zusammenschalten oder die Server so auslegen, das man praktisch anfangs 1 Server hat, aber beim Start 30 Channels im Bereich bis ermöglicht und ab 20 erst mal 3 und später,wenn sich alles ergeben hat,die Spielrzahlen sich verteilen (vieleicht auch weniger werden) dann die Channels einfach zurückfährt?
> 
> Also man lässt Anfangs halt 3 mal mehr Leute auf den Server weil man mehr Channels ermöglicht?Müsste doch gehen indem man einfach 3 Server dieselbe Datenbank verpasst und zusammenschliesst.


Klingt einfach.... aber ich denke mal, dass NC-Soft mit Sicherheit auch einige Leute an diesem Problem arbeiten hat. Wäre es so einfach, wäre es wohl schon längst erledigt.


----------



## Mugiwara No Lift (22. September 2009)

xulnag schrieb:


> Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Hier geht es um eine im Voraus bezahlte Dienstleistung, die man erst nach stundenlangen Wartezeiten wahrnehmen kann.


Schon mal in nem Freizeitpark gewesen in der Woche in dem die neue Superachterbahn aufgemacht hat?
Du stehst dann sicher auch am Beschwerdepoint, oder?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. September 2009)

Der Start von einem Spiel ist immer extrem. Da gehen viele On etc. Das ist halt so.

Aber sie wollen abwarten und was haben sie für ne Wahl.

Machen sie mehrer Server auf, dann kann es passieren das die Bevölkerung dort A nicht aussreichend und/oder B unbalanciert. Wenn eins von beiden Fall ist, ist der Server tot und beides ist der sichere Tot. Also lieber die Leute in Warteschlangen setzen und dann doch sagen, gut wir fahren noch 2 Server hoch. Als 8 Server hochfahren und dann am Ende sehen ... oh jetzt sind davon 7 Tot oder 6 ... super zusammen ziehen und Chars Transen etc. Das gibt alles wieder probs.
Dann lieber wirklich warten und dann mit einem Art 5 Tage zusätzliches Freies Spielen entschädigen. Denn bis jetzt, kostet es ja die Beta spieler glaub ja noch nichts. Erst am 25.09 ist doch offizeller Start? oder täusche ich?

WAR ist das perfekte Beispiel. Am Anfang auch etliche Leute gezockt, lauter Server aufgemacht. Fast alle Destro gewesen, die Order verloren ohne Chancen, weil balance nicht geachtet wurde. Der Gegner kein Bock mehr gehabt, die eigene Seite mochte das PVE raiden gegen die Städte und Burgen net, weil ohne Gegenwehr ist es sehr langweilig, auch kein Bock gehabt und aufgehört. Dann sind die Server dünn geworden und die, die spielen wollten konnten kaum noch was machen, da alle sfür Gruppen gemacht ist und man nie einen Fand. Also hat man BOs gefarmt und PQs, da wenn man zu wenigwar Burgen ja nicht ging. 
Eh die Server zusammen geschoben hatten, waren etliche Server Down und am Ende sind es noch 3 Deutsche Server, die übrig sind. Von eins deutlich mehr.
Das hat Warhammer Online zusätzlich nochmal ein Messer im Rück gegeben und genau dieses Messer wollen die von AIon nicht. Denn das ist ja nicht das einzigste Prob zu einem Start.

Bugs, das die Server laufen und zwar stabil etc. Das sind auch Probleme. Dann lieben ne Warteschlange, aber troz voller Server kein Server Crash. Das zeigt doch, dass ihr Konzept aufgeht.


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2009)

xulnag schrieb:


> ... Dann warte mal bis heute Abend und Du wirst sehen, daß Balder auch eine Warteschlange hat.
> 
> 
> Nein nur einen auf dem man nach angemessener Zeit auch spielen kann. 1 Stunde warten ist (für mich) inakzeptabel
> ...




Dann erkläre mir bitte einmal deutlich wieso du eine Vorzugsbehandlung gegenüber Schülern oder Leuten, die vor dir Zuhause sind, verdient hast !!! Aber bitte eine plausible Erklärung. Was ist so wichtig an dir, das du eine Sonderbehandlung verdienst ? Bist du ein besserer Mensch, weil du arbeitest ? Du willst keine RL Vergleiche aber machst sie selber, indem du festlegen willst wer spielen darf und wer nicht. 

Ich bin auf deine Antwort gespannt, was dich als Mensch wichtiger macht als den Arbeitslosen von nebenan und dich über ihn stellt, zahlt ihr doch beide gleich hohe Gebühren !


----------



## Virikas (22. September 2009)

franzmann schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage habt ihr bei wow auch so geweint wenn ihr ne std nicht in einer instanz gekommen seid weil alles voll war ?
> 
> 
> mfg
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt, ja! Das war neben der Richtung in die sich das Spiel entwickelt hat einer der Hauptgründe weshalb ich gekündigt hatte.

Und ja, die Konsequenz wird bei Aion die gleiche sein. Wenn momentan das Spielen um 20-21 Uhr nicht möglich ist besteht auch keinerlei Grund ein Abo einzurichten. Da bringt es mir und den anderen in der gleichen Situation herzlich wenig, dass die Leute die spielen können ein tolles Erlebnis haben. Oder dass die Leute die bis 02 Uhr morgens auf bleiben können gegen Mitternacht problemlos einloggen können. Da habe ich lieber ein laggendes und von Abstürzen durchzogenes Spielerlebnis als gar keines. 

Ich rege mich da auch nicht grossartig drüber auf sondern gehe einfach, und gebe dem Spiel später nochmals eine Chance oder nicht. Gerade bei PVP orientierten Onlinespielen steige ich nämlich sehr ungerne erst 3-4 Monate verspätet ein um dann als neuer Charakter direkt von Horden von 50ern umgeholzt zu werden.


----------



## Cati (22. September 2009)

Hauptsache erstmal rumnölen, gelle?

NC-Soft:
Wir wurden überrascht, die Warteschlangen sind unser Fehler, wir behalten das im Auge und wenn sich nichts ändert werden wir reagieren.

Andere Firma:
Nach 3 Monaten (seid die Instanzserverprobleme existieren) geben sie zu, das es nicht nur unsere Einbildung ist oder es an unserem Provider liegt, sondern das die Instanzkapazitäten nicht ausreichen. Nichts passiert. 5 Monate später das Update im Forum das die Instanzserverkapazitäten langsam erhöht werden.

Ich selbst bin momentan übelst schwer begeistert von NC-Soft. Nicht nur das sie die Kunden über Probleme sofort informieren, sondern das sie auch zugeben, wenn sie Mist bauen.
Ich war richtig geschockt im Vergleich zum Anbieter des MMORPGs das ich vorher gespielt hab.

Wir haben das Spiel vorbestellt und alle 1 Freimonat. Sobald der Freimonat abgelaufen ist, kann NC-Soft tatsächlich die Serveranzahl planen, da dann ettliche wieder aufhören werden weil es ihnen doch nicht so gefällt wie ursprünglich gedacht. Den Kostenlosen Monat nehmen alle mit! Bis dahin heisst es halt einfach durchhalten, entweder werden die Spieler weniger oder die Serverkapazitäten erhöht. *schulterzuck*

Bei einem anderen Anbieter würden die Schreie wegen der Warteschlange bei weitem nicht so laut werden, weil man von denen nichts anderes gewohnt ist.
Ich hab (noch?) vollstes Vertrauen in NC-Soft, das die das gebacken kriegen.

Für ein Release finde ich, das Aion super läuft. Und ich war auch schon in der Warteschlange (Thor, Warteschlangenposition 2002, 3,5 Stunden), herrje...wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme, fahr ich halt den Rechner hoch, starte Aion und lass die Warteschlange runterlaufen. Danach ess ich was, dusche ich, föhne meine Haare, zieh mich an, füttere die Katzen, schmuse und wenn ich soweit bin, ist Aion auch fast soweit *schulterzuck*. So geht das auch...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (22. September 2009)

Cati schrieb:


> Hauptsache erstmal rumnölen, gelle?
> 
> NC-Soft:
> Wir wurden überrascht, die Warteschlangen sind unser Fehler, wir behalten das im Auge und wenn sich nichts ändert werden wir reagieren.


Überrascht? Die "fast" 400.000 Vorbesteller News geisterte schon ein Weilchen vor Pre-Start durchs Internet. Sie lassen es einfach erstmal so laufen, um sich die Entwicklung nach dem Headstart/Probemonat anzugucken. Von einer Überraschung kann einfach keine Rede sein.


----------



## Cati (22. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Überrascht? Die "fast" 400.000 Vorbesteller News geisterte schon ein Weilchen vor Pre-Start durchs Internet. Sie lassen es einfach erstmal so laufen, um sich die Entwicklung nach dem Headstart/Probemonat anzugucken. Von einer Überraschung kann einfach keine Rede sein.




*grmpf*
Ich zitier doch nur zusammengefasst, was die geschrieben haben.


----------



## Mugiwara No Lift (22. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Überrascht? Die "fast" 400.000 Vorbesteller *in Europa* News geisterte schon ein Weilchen vor Pre-Start durchs Internet. Sie lassen es einfach erstmal so laufen, um sich die Entwicklung nach dem Headstart/Probemonat anzugucken. Von einer Überraschung kann einfach keine Rede sein.



Wie zwei kleine Wörtchen, die irgendwie immer geflissentlich überlesen oder nicht mitzitiert werden, doch den Sinn verändern können.


----------



## xulnag (22. September 2009)

Wo macht es Aion besser als seine Vorgänger? Die CE-Edtions sind verteilt und die Server sind jetzt schon ausgelastet ohne das die normalen Vorbesteller aufgeschlagen sind. Keine Lags? Von wegen. Die habe ich nicht als einziger. Einfach mal die Aion-Homepage aufmachen und sich umsehen. Keine Disconnects? Ebenfalls Aion-Homepage checken. Zwischen UO und Aion liegen ziemlich genau 12 Jahre und was hat sich seither verändert? Nix! Lags, disconnects und Warteschlangen.. bei WAR, WOW und Dark Age of Camelot genau der selbe Sch..ß. 



> Schon mal in nem Freizeitpark gewesen in der Woche in dem die neue Superachterbahn aufgemacht hat?
> Du stehst dann sicher auch am Beschwerdepoint, oder?


Nein, weil ich keine Freizeitparks aufsuche. 



> Machen sie mehrer Server auf, dann kann es passieren das die Bevölkerung dort A nicht aussreichend und/oder B unbalanciert. Wenn eins von beiden Fall ist, ist der Server tot und beides ist der sichere Tot. Also lieber die Leute in Warteschlangen setzen und dann doch sagen, gut wir fahren noch 2 Server hoch. Als 8 Server hochfahren und dann am Ende sehen ... oh jetzt sind davon 7 Tot oder 6 ... super zusammen ziehen und Chars Transen etc. Das gibt alles wieder probs.
> Dann lieber wirklich warten und dann mit einem Art 5 Tage zusätzliches Freies Spielen entschädigen. Denn bis jetzt, kostet es ja die Beta spieler glaub ja noch nichts. Erst am 25.09 ist doch offizeller Start? oder täusche ich?


Da stimme ich bis zu einem gewissen Punkt zu. Wenn die Warteschlange zu lange dauert und es dazu führt, daß Arbeitstätige nicht ins Spiel kommen, weil andere Spieler durch den 1 Mio Kinah-Handel einfach irgendow AFK rumsitzen, dann führt das zum selben Ergebnis. Womit ich wieder am Anfang der Geschichte bin. 4 deutschsprachige Server bei denen Balder sogar auf der Homepage als RP-Server bezeichnet wird ist ganz schlicht und ergreifend zu wenig, wenn ich 2 Minuten nach dem einloggen Sprüche wie "sche.ß auf RP" lese. WoW hatte wohlgemerkt die gleichen Probleme zum Start. Da erinnnere ich mich noch an das Ende der Betaphase als alles in Flammen stand und man als RPler schon richtig Lust auf mehr hatte, um dann beim Start festzustellen, daß man *tadaa* nicht ins Spiel kam (wobei der Grund völlig Banane ist, wenn man nicht ins Spiel kommt) oder man beim Erzabbau (gerne am See von Loch Modan) einen Disco hatte. 

Bei allen, bei denen Aion flüssig läuft: Gratulation. Nein ich meine das ernst. Bei WAR hatte ich wenig Probleme bis auf die Tatsache das ich die ersten 3 Tage auf kein Schlachtfeld kam aber selbst das wurde in 3 Tagen behoben, es bleibt zu hoffen das die Aionmacher sich ein Herz fassen und wenigstens so weit aufstocken, daß die Warteschlangen ertäglich werden. 

P. S. Es bleibt zu hoffen das es Aion nicht geht wie Warhammer. Das Prinzip der Schlachtfelder, der offenen Quests und Zwerge die wie Zwerge aussehen und nicht wie Toons fand und finde ich immernoch super. 

P. P. S. Kleiner Nachtrag. Das neue Aion-Forum ist super! Da verschwinden reihenweise Threads (wohlgemerkt die sind nicht von mir - nur an alle die meinen sie müssten in die Kristallkugel schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## iNexx (22. September 2009)

Mugiwara schrieb:


> Schon mal in nem Freizeitpark gewesen in der Woche in dem die neue Superachterbahn aufgemacht hat?
> Du stehst dann sicher auch am Beschwerdepoint, oder?



da gibt es dann aber meist ein EXTRA SUPER DUPER ULTRA Ticket für eine Zusatzzahlung! Aber hey wir sind nicht bei einem F2P ala Silkroad o.ä. vondaher ist das ganz normal und verständlich! NCsoft macht genau das richtige! Ich bin auch normaler Arbeitnehmer und Co aber Verständnis muss man halt mitbringen! Es geht nunmal um die Gesamtheit und nicht um die einzelnen Spieler! Darum das alle spielen können! Die Grundvorausetzung ist nunmal das die Server laufen! Stabil und "lagfrei". Sonst geht halt garnix.


----------



## Lari (22. September 2009)

Mugiwara schrieb:


> Wie zwei kleine Wörtchen, die irgendwie immer geflissentlich überlesen oder nicht mitzitiert werden, doch den Sinn verändern können.


Inwiefern verändern sie den Sinn? Natürlich galt die Zahl für Europa. Und von den 400.000 werden wohl knapp ein Viertel deutsche Spieler sein. Selbst wenn es nur 60.000 - 70.000 deutsche Spieler sind, ist die Kernaussage die gleiche. NCSoft wusste, was auf sie zukommt, es war keine Überraschung.

Aber wie ich auch schonmal geschrieben habe werden die Warteschlangen nicht für immer bleiben. Nach dem WAR-Start halte ich es selbst für die bessere Lösung, jetzt erstmal nichts zu überstürzen, aber ein Server mehr hätte dem Start doch ganz gut getan.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (22. September 2009)

Cati schrieb:


> ...


/sign, besser kann mans nicht sagen xD

ja pft, und wenn 400k Vorbesteller Pakete über die Ladentheke gegangen sind, heißt das nichts o.O
Schau mal schnell nach, wieviele Beta Keys für Atlantica vergeben worden sind und wieviele Leute tatsächlich gezockt haben.... wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Hälfte -.-

Ich hab auch immer noch ne Collectors Edition von HdrO und D&D Online daheim rumliegen, eines davon noch nicht mal ausgepackt xD


----------



## Mugiwara No Lift (22. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Inwiefern verändern sie den Sinn? Natürlich galt die Zahl für Europa. Und von den 400.000 werden wohl knapp ein Viertel deutsche Spieler sein. Selbst wenn es nur 60.000 - 70.000 deutsche Spieler sind, ist die Kernaussage die gleiche. NCSoft wusste, was auf sie zukommt, es war keine Überraschung.
> 
> Aber wie ich auch schonmal geschrieben habe werden die Warteschlangen nicht für immer bleiben. Nach dem WAR-Start halte ich es selbst für die bessere Lösung, jetzt erstmal nichts zu überstürzen, aber ein Server mehr hätte dem Start doch ganz gut getan.



Es ändert viel... denn wenn man die Aussage ohne die 2 Worte lässt, könnte man meinen es wären nur 4 Server für ca 400k Spieler aufgebaut wurden.
Sind es aber nicht. Effektiv stehen für Europa weitaus mehr Server zur Verfügung. Und da kann es die Leute überraschen, dass eben in Deutschland diese Warteschlangen auftauchen. Frankreich hat beispielsweise kein Problem in der Größenordnung.

Wer jetzt wieder mit Vorverkaufszahlen kommt ... sagen wir mal ein Drittel der 400k Vorbestellungen stammen von Amazon. Amazon tritt aber als Amazon Europe auf beim Einkauf. So, wie willst du jetzt zuordnen, welche der vorbestellten Einheiten zu Deutschland, Österreich, Frankreich, Großbritanien etc gehören?
Das machst du nach statistischen Hochrechnungen und beim Start merkst du dann vielleicht ... scheiße für Deutschland haben wir uns verkalkuliert.


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2009)

WAR wurde auch 800.000 mal verkauft und nun hat man noch vielleicht 250.000.

Du kannst nur neue Server aufmachen, wenn du weisst das die Spielerzahl stabil bleibt. Ständiges eröffnen und dann schließen von Servern verursacht nur Chaos in der Community und keiner will hier wohl abstreiten, das er ziemlich frustriert wäre. wenn sein Server plötzlich geschlossen werden würde. Man muss sich dann auf einem neuen Server wieder mit komplett neuen Leuten auseinandersetzen.
Die Communties können von Server zu Server stark variieren. Auf dem einen ist sie sehr freundlich und auf dem anderen auf Kindergarten-Niveau.

Wenn nach 2-3 Monaten immernoch ein derartiger Andrang auf die Server besteht werden sie denke ich neue Server dazustellen !


----------



## Æzørt (22. September 2009)

hab mir nur die ersten drei seiten durchgelesen dazu möchte ich sagen: wenn ihr euch alle auf die schon vollen sever schmeißt seit ihr selbst shuld. und geht ma af die aion seite da is nen interview mit nem aion typ (namen vrgessen sry) der sagt das sie noch de server kapazität hochschrauben werden. da ichaber selber kein bock auf wartezeiten habe spiele ich erst ne woche nachm release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuestenulf (22. September 2009)

Was mich ja noch mal interessiert (glaube das wurde noch nicht erwähnt): Wie war das eignetlich beim Start von WAR?

Das schönste was ich bisher lesen durfte (in einem anderen Forum, sinngemäß): "Juhuuu, auf meinem Server sidnd ie ganzen großen premium Gilden, ich hab den geilsten Server erwischt !!"

Hach, darüber kann ich mich noch immer amüsieren. Das Leben ist wie eine Pralinenschachtel...


----------



## SoldenX (22. September 2009)

ich muss nur den "beitrag" vom th lesen und schon könnt ich kotzen ey
erwartet am Spiel relase das alles ohne probs läuft... ich hab lieber warteschlangen als laggy server die ständig abstürzen etc...
und 20 min warteschlange... dann geht man was essen,duschen oder what ever...
lächerlich solche aussagen!

und die wow trolls... naja no comment


----------



## Virikas (22. September 2009)

Bezüglich Server Population und deren Verteilung. Die einzige Abstimmung die ich gelesen hatte war die auf Onlinewelten. Und da war es im Endeffekt

32,5% Thor
25,5% Votan
18% Balder (inkl. 3.5 % RP Server)
15,3% Kromede

8.1% Unentschlossen

Rein aufgrund der Abstimmung hatte ich eigentlich schon erwartet, dass auf Votan die Situation nicht so schlimm sein würde, zumal der Server auch immer noch als Low angegeben wurde als wir die Chars erstellten. Im Endeffekt ist sie aber selbst als Elyos jenseits des Erträglichen. Wenn man schon die Erstellung von Asmodiern blockt (was ich an sich gut finde) finde ich es doch reichlich inkonsequent nicht die ganzen Server für die Erstellung weiterer Charaktere zu blocken.


----------



## Mephals (22. September 2009)

Jetzt mal ehrlich die Umfrage ist ja wohl nicht wirklich 100% realitätsnah und außerdem bin ich der Meinung lieber Warteschlange als Dauerlag.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (22. September 2009)

Mephals schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich die Umfrage ist ja wohl nicht wirklich 100% realitätsnah und außerdem bin ich der Meinung lieber Warteschlange als Dauerlag.



Ja aber nicht mehr als ne Stunde... ich hab gestern schon bei 45min das kotzen bekommen.


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Wenn man schon die Erstellung von Asmodiern blockt (was ich an sich gut finde) finde ich es doch reichlich inkonsequent nicht die ganzen Server für die Erstellung weiterer Charaktere zu blocken.


Warum? Man will doch dass Elyos erstellt werden - warum sollte man die Char-Erstellung komplett blocken?

Ansonsten: Ich habe seit Release einmal in der Warteschlange gestanden und auch da nur fuer 10min. Wenn man sich natuerlich den vollsten Server aussucht, muss man sich nicht wundern, dass man laenger wartet. Und das "Aber meine Gilde ist doch dort!!11"-Argument zieht auch nur bedingt - schliesslich haette sich von Beginn an die gesamte Gilde fuer einen der (entsprechend der Umfragen) geringer bevoelkerten Server entscheiden koennen.

Aber he - schuld sind eh immer die anderen...


----------



## wackalion (22. September 2009)

Dann warte es mal ab Lilith.

Ich denke das ich sowas beurteilen kann. Ich spiele MMORPG`s nicht erst seit WOW wie die meisten hier.

@Virikas:

Alleine hier im Buffed Forum gab es die Umfragen in tausenden Variationen. Musst nur en bissle suchen!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (22. September 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und das "Aber meine Gilde ist doch dort!!11"-Argument zieht auch nur bedingt - schliesslich haette sich von Beginn an die gesamte Gilde fuer einen der (entsprechend der Umfragen) geringer bevoelkerten Server entscheiden koennen.



Hmm und dann lande ich ausversehen auf einem Geisterserver? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ogil schrieb:


> Aber he - schuld sind eh immer die anderen...



Nein, immer der Hersteller den wir dafür bezahlen spielen zu dürfen und ich Definiere in der Warteschlange zu hängen nicht als Spielen.


----------



## Virikas (22. September 2009)

Mephals schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich die Umfrage ist ja wohl nicht wirklich 100% realitätsnah und außerdem bin ich der Meinung lieber Warteschlange als Dauerlag.


Das es wohl offensichtlich nicht so raus kam wie in der Umfrage habe ich ja sogar noch geschrieben. Nur weil ebenfalls hier im Thread schon vielmals das Argument kam, man hätte sich halt im Vorfeld informieren müssen wo wieviele Leute spielen werden.

Und für mich heissen Wartezeiten von 2+ Stunden einfach, dass ich gar nie zum Spielen komme. Insofern wären Lags für mich die durchaus positivere Erfahrung, denn das würde heissen ich könnte zumindest spielen. So habe ich einfach die Option, andere Gilde suchen und neuen Char auf einem der anderen Server erstellen die mit Sicherheit am 25. auch brechend voll sein werden oder es einfach sein lassen fürs Erste. Und da ich momentan sehr stark bezweifel dass die anderen Server am 25. besser aussehen werde läuft es wohl eher aufs Zweite hinaus.


----------



## simoni (22. September 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Bezüglich Server Population und deren Verteilung. Die einzige Abstimmung die ich gelesen hatte war die auf Onlinewelten. Und da war es im Endeffekt
> 
> 32,5% Thor
> 25,5% Votan
> ...



Die Umfrage hat quasi keine Aussagekraft, allein Kromede beweist das Gegenteil.

Edit: Ok hast ja schon kurz vor meinem Post geantwortet^^


----------



## Virikas (22. September 2009)

wackalion schrieb:


> @Virikas:
> 
> Alleine hier im Buffed Forum gab es die Umfragen in tausenden Variationen. Musst nur en bissle suchen!


Ich muss gestehen, dass ich wie auch meine Bekannten die Buffed "Welchen Server"-Umfragen nicht beachtet habe sondern nach einer Seite gegangen bin die es schon lange vor dem Aion Bereich auf Buffed gegeben hat. Im Endeffekt wollten wir in eine Gilde auf einem gut besuchten Server und dachten dies auch soweit gefunden zu haben. Da nun anscheinend die ganze Buffed Meute vermehrt auf Votan gesprungen ist kann man von einem klassischen "Treffer, versenkt!" sprechen. 

Und ja, ich halte es für inkonsequent einerseits eine Sperre einzubauen die Spieler daran hindert ihre Wunschfraktion (ich werde immer Elyos spielen also betrifft mich dies nicht) wählen um das Spielerlebnis auf Server X nicht zu trüben, andererseits eine Gesamtzahl von Spieler zulässt die ebendies auch verhindert während andere Server anscheinend noch Kapazitäten hatten.


----------



## AemJaY (22. September 2009)

So grad eben wieder Balder gejoint!
Warteschlaufe? *Fehlanzeige!*

Viel spass euch noch...


----------



## MisterX2 (22. September 2009)

Also ich kann NC Soft verstehen. 

Jetzt ist zwar wartezeit dafür sind die Server aber voll. Sie sagen ja das wenn es jetzt weiter so ist das extreme Wartezeiten sind sie dann nen Server mehr machen. Aber was bingt es wie bei anderen Spielen 20 Server zu stellen die dann alle nur zu 1/4 voll sind und dann nach 3 Monaten auf 5 Server runter zu gehen... Dann doch lieber jetzt erstmal bis zum 25.09 warten und sehen wie es sich einpendelt und dann halt noch und nach je nach Bedarf mehr Server machen oder gegebenenfalls sogar die Population hochschrauben. Wenn dann noch die Server 10min Warteschlagen haben ist das doch gut, das heist wenigstens das man nicht alleine Spielt und sie kein Geld für überflüssige Server rauschmeißen was mal lieber in Support oder Endwicklung investieren kann ;-)

Ich gebe zwar recht das die 2 Stunden nervig sind aber das ist auch nur weil sich viele Urlaub genommen haben und jetzt 72 Stunden am Stück Zocken wollen :-)

Ich schätze spätestens am 01.10 sieht das ganze dann schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Rethelion (22. September 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Nein, immer der Hersteller den wir dafür bezahlen spielen zu dürfen und ich Definiere in der Warteschlange zu hängen nicht als Spielen.



Hier wäre es wieder interessant zu wissen wofür man wirklich zahlt. 
Ich kann mir z.B. nicht vorstellen, dass im Vertrag steht dass uns 24/7-Verfügbarkeit garantiert werden oder dass wir freie Serverwahl haben.
Eher zahlen wir dafür, dass uns die Server zur Verfügung stehen.

Und du sagst grad wir zahlen dafür spielen zu dürfen; kannst du etwas nicht spielen? Auf 2/4 Servern gibt es keine Warteschlange, folglich könntest du auf diesen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _flo93_ (22. September 2009)

das lustige war bei mir, dass ich gestern abend die warteschleife irgendwie übersprungen habe. da kam ganz kurz dieses warteschleifenkästchen und dann war ich auch schon in der char auswahl... jetzt bin ich schon auf platz 1300/1500 vorgerückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virikas (22. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hier wäre es wieder interessant zu wissen wofür man wirklich zahlt.
> Ich kann mir z.B. nicht vorstellen, dass im Vertrag steht dass uns 24/7-Verfügbarkeit garantiert werden oder dass wir freie Serverwahl haben.
> Eher zahlen wir dafür, dass uns die Server zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> ...


Eigentlich sollte einfach wirklich jeder der in der Warteschlange hängt auf einem anderen Server den Char erstellen und neu anfangen zu spielen. Mal schauen wann es dort dann die 4000 Leute Warteschlange gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steven Wort (22. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt spielt kann man schwer noch stonieren....
> 
> Geh zurück zu deinem Laghammer
> 
> ...



Hab zwar nie Warhammer gespielt, sondern nur LOTRO.
Aber lieber Lag, als 3 Stunden Warteschleife.

Was ist denn wirklich mit Leuten die um 18 Uhr von Arbeit kommen.
Die sollen dann bis 21 oder 22 Uhr warten um Spielen zu dürfen.

Also ich wüßte nicht, wer das mitmachen sollte...


----------



## teroa (22. September 2009)

und schon hat sich nen neues/altes (über 1 jahr) spiel selbst wieder nen grab geschaufelt.. meine box ist abbestellt...
16.30 und 1700 warteschlange (über 2 stunden)


----------



## Kaldreth (22. September 2009)

Also Warteschlangen sind ja ok! Aber in der Dimension!? 

Ich hoffe stark, dass sich die Zeiten doch noch drastisch nach unten entwickeln, denn wenn man wie mein Vorposter geschrieben hat, arbeiten muss und um 18 Uhr nach Hause kommt braucht man wohl keine Hoffnung zu haben noch vernünftig spielen zu können! Ich hab von meiner Gilde gehört, dass es z.Zt. um die 3 Stunden auf Votan sind! Ich komme um 17.30 Uhr nach Hause... wenn es dann immernoch 3 Stunden sind werd ich heute, genau wie gestern und wie Sonntag nicht spielen können! Wie gesagt noch bin ich deshalb recht gelassen, aber sollte das nicht bald deutlich weniger werden wäre ich doch enttäuscht!


----------



## Markon78 (22. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> und schon hat sich nen neues/altes (über 1 jahr) spiel selbst wieder nen grab geschaufelt.. meine box ist abbestellt...
> 16.30 und 1700 warteschlange (über 2 stunden)



Jeder hat seine Meinung und diese sollte auch respektiert werden, aber wenn ich so einen dummen Stuss lese, kommt mir das speibn.
Danke fürs abbestellen, denn sowas braucht eh keiner.

mfg


----------



## Mithriwan (22. September 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Jeder hat seine Meinung und diese sollte auch respektiert werden, aber wenn ich so einen dummen Stuss lese, kommt mir das speibn.
> Danke fürs abbestellen, denn sowas braucht eh keiner.
> 
> mfg



Welcher Stuss jetzt genau? Dass ihn 2 Stunden Wartezeit am Nachmittag nerven?


----------



## nirvanager1 (22. September 2009)

will jetzt nicht den Thread von anfang an durchlesen also verzeiht mir falls es i-wo steht 
aber sind heute wieder so lange wartezeiten?
und glaubt ihr dass es ab 25.9 schlimmer wird oder glaubt ihr sie eröffnen nen neuen server 

MfG

Nirva


----------



## Tony B. (22. September 2009)

Bin ehrlich gesagt geschockt .... Serverwarteschlangen und das bei nem Asiagrinder erlebt man auch nicht jeden Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## extecy (22. September 2009)

eben 
und man lernt aus jedem mmo start jedesmal mehr raus was man hätte besser machen sollen 

und sorry aber 8 jahre und xxx starts von mmos solten langsam mal dafür sorgen das man solche probleme besser angehen kann

aber da habe ich wohl ncsoft auf eine zu hohes podest gestellt und bin tief enteuscht 

sowas  erlebe ich nichtmal bei eve und da gibt es fast jeden tag warteschlange nach der täglichen downtime 
und selbst bei server problemen wo warteschlangen von 1700 gibt wenn zur primetime der server abraucht sind es höchstens 20 minuten die man warten muss


----------



## extecy (22. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die ****** halten !
> 
> Wie du dich selbst in das Licht des Ahnungslosen stellst, ist echt geil
> 
> ...




genau 
dude was habe ich auf den rücken Sweet was habe ich auf den rücken 

der eine macht es schelcht der andere will es besser machen aber hatt auch sowas von keine ahnung was besser ist


----------



## Steven Wort (22. September 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Jeder hat seine Meinung und diese sollte auch respektiert werden, aber wenn ich so einen dummen Stuss lese, kommt mir das speibn.
> Danke fürs abbestellen, denn sowas braucht eh keiner.
> 
> mfg



Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz. Sind jetzt meine ersten Beiträge, ich lese sonst Hauptsächlich hier im LOTRO und WoW Forum.
Aber wieso ist es Stuss?

Das Spiel scheint ja in seinem aktuellen Zustand nicht zu gewährleisten das man überhaupt in annehmbarer Zeit zum spielen kommt,
oder reden hier alle mit 4 Stunden Warteschlange nur Mist?


----------



## Steven Wort (22. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> tja manschen leute ist es egal, die würden auch nen fahrad ohne räder kaufen...^^
> wäre mir auch egal wenn ich H4/schüler/student wäre,aber als arbeiter hab ich keine lust nach der arbeit echt 2-4-5 stunden in ner warteschlange zu hängen,dann hat mann max 1-2 stunden spielzeit (dafür brauch ich kein mmorpg)
> und muss dann ins bett weil mann ja bald wieder aufstehen muss..



Richtig, wie gesagt, würde mir genauso gehen.
Ich spiele jetzt seit März 2008 LOTRO (erstes und einziges Online-Game bisher), und ich hatte da noch nie ne Warteschlange.
Spielen auch scheinbar nicht so fürchterlich viele. Aber wenn ich sehe, das viele dort bis 18 Uhr oder gar 20 Uhr arbeiten (20 Uhr = Einzelhandel) - wann sollen die denn bitte bei 4 Stunden Wartezeit spielen?

Nachts um 0 Uhr ginge es dann los... ich glaube kaum das die dann noch spielen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rola (22. September 2009)

stecke auch drin ca. 3 stunden noch rofl


----------



## extecy (22. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Eigentlich brauch man nich viel drüber nachzudenken, da du eigentlich nix wichtiges schreibst, aber nochmals für dich: NCSoft macht genau das richtige!
> 
> Du als WAR-Spieler solltest wissen, welch extreme Nachteile es bringt, wenn zu viele Server bei einem Release zur Verfügung gestellt werden!



jo bei war haben si es falsch gemacht das stimt 
aber genau die andere seite der taktik zu nehmen ist auch totaller müll

und wie schonmal gesagt wurde wenn 400.000 vorbesteller da sind sollte ich auch genug server aufstellen dasda von auch genug spielen können 
aber die merh zahl die ich kenne sitzen nur in der warteschlange 

kp wieviele auf einem server rauf kommen 
aber selbst wenn es 20.000 seien sollte pro server sind definitiv zu wenig server aufgestellt 
und wenn die da nix ändern wollen hätte die ruig die id sicherung von 30 minuten auf 5 runterschrauben können wenn wirklich mal jemand absturz hatt oder 2 stunden trennung dafür reichen locker 5 minuten 

dafür würde sich die warteschlange sehr stark reduzieren

und eben meinte ncoh ein kumpel von mir das man die player shops sperren sollte erstmal und dafür den broker von 10 auf 20 aufstocken damit sich das ausgleicht 

wäre alles garkein problem und sollte das team inerhalb von n paar stunden umschrieben können  und nur ein sehr kleiner patch sein von 1 mb oder so 

alles machbar 

aber ney ich bin ncsoft ich bin hier der mann *brustklopf* 
in meinen augen haben die den headstart total in den sand gesetzt und wird sie wenn sie das nicht bald verbesser sehr viele kunden kosten bevor es überhaupt los geht 

und die ab 20 level gebeite graust es mir jetzt schon die channels sind jetzt shcon überfüllt und ab dann gibt es die garnicht mehr ... aber die gebeite sind nciht größer


----------



## Steven Wort (22. September 2009)

El_Stumpfo schrieb:


> Macht es dir eigentlich spass alle zu "beleidigen" die nicht so cool wie du sind weil du ja so super geil bist und arbeit hast... und zu sagen das studium beendet ja eh das selbe ist wie h4 ist ja wohl mal der größte stuss den ich je gehört habe!!



Wo war das denn ne Beleidigung?

Ich bin Hausmann, und habe ich kein Problem damit, wieso sollte ich auch?
Nur ich würde es einfach aus Prinzip nicht einsehen bei einem Spiel erstmal 3-4 Stunden in einer Warteschlange warten zu müssen.

Ich denke aber auch, da ist es doch egal was man beruflich macht.
Verbeißt euch doch nicht so auf arbeitende Bevölkerung, Schüler, Rentner, etc.

Ich denke einfach die Wartezeit derzeit ist nicht okay,...


----------



## Kyragan (22. September 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass sich das ganze noch verschärft statt besser wird weil nun alle das AFK-Shop-Geheimnis kennen und abusen.
Es würde schon enorm helfen den Shop oder das NichtAusloggenbeiShopbenutzung zu deaktivieren. So würde eine Zirkulation entstehen und die Warteschlangen würden sich verkürzen. 
Zur Zeit zirkuliert allerdings gar nix, es sind immer die gleichen Charaktere online und bleiben auch online. Die Plätze werden also nicht geräumt und neu bestzt, geräumt und neu besetzt, geräumt und neu besetzt sondern bleiben besetzt.
Dazu kommt dass es einfach unglaublich naiv ist zu glauben für mehr als 300.000 Leute würde diese kleine Anzahl an Servern genügen. Ein Aion-Server hat ~5000 Plätze, es gibt 12 Server. Für 60.000 Plätze 300.000 Einheiten zu verkaufen ist absoluter Bullshit. Entweder ich stelle die Server bereit oder  verkaufe nicht zu viel. Ein kluges Unternehmen würde wohl ersteres tun.
Die Warteschlangen sind abenteuerlich und zwischen 16 und 23 Uhr gibts zumindest auf Votan immer eine. Am längsten ist sie am späten Nachmittag und frühen Abend.


----------



## Lucióz (22. September 2009)

Das mit den Private Shops sollte auf jeden Fall fürs erste gesperrt werden. Das würde zu einem bessern Playerfluss führen.

Aber so wie es aussieht hat NCSoft ne andere Taktik, die man auch schon von "Amboss" gehört hat in seinem Brief, und die lautet:

Einfach alles aussitzen, alles wird sich von alleine klären.


----------



## Lemieux (22. September 2009)

neuer rekord hier (?) .. 5h 28.

nc will offenbar durch warteschlangen und der schlechten presse, welche in kurzer zeit kommen wird, kunden vergraulen. anders kann ich mir eine solche scheisse nicht erklären. durch möglichst wenige server geld sparen oder wie sieht das businessmodel aus?


----------



## Glolin (22. September 2009)

Also die warteschlangen schrecken mich extremst ab!

Ich arbeite tägl. bis 18:30 also kann ab 19uhr spielen (bis 22uhr) und soll dann noch warten?

für schüler mag das ja in ordnung sein aber ich kann daoch nicht von 3 stunden 1-2stunden warten?


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2009)

extecy schrieb:


> und wie schonmal gesagt wurde wenn 400.000 vorbesteller da sind sollte ich auch genug server aufstellen dasda von auch genug spielen können
> aber die merh zahl die ich kenne sitzen nur in der warteschlange


Wie auch schon mehrmals gesagt wurde - nicht auf allen Servern wartet man, was ja bedeutet, dass da genuegend Platz ist. Wenn es nun mehr Server geben wuerde, dann waere auf mehr Servern Platz - aber die ganzen Heulsusen wuerden trotzdem jammern, dass sie sich nicht in den total ueberbevoelkerten Server einloggen koennten auf dem sie nun mal spielen wollen.


----------



## Norjena (22. September 2009)

Das es Warteschlangen gibt, sollte klar sein, allerdings sind die jetzigen viel zu hoch, mindestens 3-5Server mehr (verteilt auf die Sprachen) währen wichtig.

Vor allem bis zum 25. denn einige Pre-Order Leute werden sicher bald aufhören weil sie keine Lust auf die ständige Warteschlange haben (und Leute die erst 18Uhr nach Hause kommen, sahen warscheinlich bisher nicht einmal Atreia). Und am 25. wenn neue Leute kommen (es werden wohl keine 300k sein, aber einige tausend bestimmt), was ist dann? Die loggen ein, sehen 6Stunden Warteschlange, schmeißen das Spiel runter, und erzählen Freunden, Bekannten etc das sie es ja nicht anrühren sollen, und erzählen es wieder weiter etc etc...

Die Warteschlangen sind derzeit lang genug um allein für Deutschland 1-2 Server zu befüllen. Am 25 warscheinlich dann 3-4.

Derzeit sind es zu wenige Server, daran gibts nix zu rütteln, am WE kommt ein Freund vom Bund, ich fürchte schon jetzt, das ich nicht wie geplant mit ihm spielen kann, weil er nicht ins Spiel kommt (zum Glück sind wir auf Kromede).


----------



## Lemieux (22. September 2009)

und wo genau wäre das problem gewesen, der deutschen community vielleicht mehr als die 4 server bereitzustellen und dann bei einem allfälligen rückgang der spielerzahl einfach lowpopulated server zusammen zu legen? ah okay, ist ziemlich uncool nach kurzer zeit schreiben zu müssen, dass man server zusammenlegt. wobei was hinterlässt wohl den schlechteren eindruck? ein solchen fiasko mit 5h warteschlangen oder eine servermigration?


----------



## Virikas (22. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> tja manschen leute ist es egal, die würden auch nen fahrad ohne räder kaufen...^^
> wäre mir auch egal wenn ich H4/schüler/student wäre,aber als arbeiter hab ich keine lust nach der arbeit echt 2-4-5 stunden in ner warteschlange zu hängen,dann hat mann max 1-2 stunden spielzeit (dafür brauch ich kein mmorpg)
> und muss dann ins bett weil mann ja bald wieder aufstehen muss..


Im Endeffekt hat man im Moment nur die Wahl auf einem anderen Server anzufangen und als Gilde zu wechseln respektive sich eine neue Gilde zu suchen oder einfach das Spiel für einen bis zwei Monate komplett links liegen zu lassen bis hoffentlich einige das Spiel verlassen haben. Allerdings sehe ich anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der "normale" Start noch nicht mal erfolgt ist ziemlich schwarz für diese leeren Server. Als Folge scheiden sich wohl vielerorts gerade die Geister ob gewechselt werden soll oder einfach eine Pause eingelegt wird weil ein Wechsel das Problem vermutlich auch nur kurzfristig lösen würde. Einige die das Spiel nicht online gekauft haben werden wohl durchaus erstmal abbestellen, abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich selber wüsste momentan auch nicht genau wieso man das Spiel jetzt schon kaufen sollte und als Direktive "Zähne zusammenbeissen und durchhalten" gepredigt bekommt.

Und ja, ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass andere Starts auch sehr holperig waren. Andererseits besteht meiner Meinung nach zwischen "alle spielen mit Lags" und "ein Teil kann problemlos spielen und der Rest guckt komplett in die Röhre" doch ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Es bleibt abzuwarten wie lange dieser Zustand anhält, aber so eine Aussage seitens des Herstellers ist wie ich finde "mutig". Sie werden durch diese Aussage sicherlich den ein oder anderen Kunden verlieren.


----------



## Rola (22. September 2009)

2,29 stunden


----------



## Mithriwan (22. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow... also nich das Spiel, der Ausdruck! ;D
Ehm ja, aber nett iust ja immerhin der Spruch:

"Danke für ihre Geduld" xD


----------



## Sichel_1983 (22. September 2009)

Warteshlange von 5 Stunden 35 Minuten, als mensch der arbeitet ist das für mich untragbar... hoffe das sie was ändern.


----------



## Nazgule17 (22. September 2009)

Man kanns leider nicht änder ...

Ich kann von erfahrung sagen. ( Dank Urlaub )
Das die Server von sag ich mal 6Uhr morgens bis 15 Uhr gut ohne warteschlangen laufen!
Was danach passiert, ist reine nerven sache ; )
Dennoch sehr sehr Ärgerlich!

Wenn sich da bezüglich dem Release nichts ändert wäre das sicher ein Killer selbst für Aion Fans !


----------



## Aion.IsuR (22. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> gz glaube neuer rekord 5.14^^
> 
> 
> ich glaube es würde schon ne menge ausmachen wenn die ingame chara shops wegkommen...



nix da,... so kann man ihn ruhe was essen und man fliegt wegen afk nicht aus dem spiel.wenn man fertig ist, räumt man seinen shop weg und spielt weiter.... ohne warteschlange


----------



## teroa (22. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die höchste Wartezeit die ich je gesehn hab in WoW waren 40 Minuten auf Azshara. Über 30min regt sich niemand auf, über 3-5h schon und ich kanns mehr als nachvollziehen.



wartezeite gibt es doch glaube schon lange net mehr in wow oder??


----------



## Mithriwan (22. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> So zusagen sind diese 5 Tage Testphase...



Achso, die Beta läuft noch, dachte schon es geht ums fertige Spiel. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (22. September 2009)

Und wenn es keine Shops gäbe hättest du gar keine Warteschlangen, weil ständig Leute aus- und einloggen. Siehs mal von der Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@teroa Ich meine auf den sehr vollen Realms wie Frostwolf, Destromath und Azshara kann es zu Spitzenzeiten zu kuren Wartezeiten kommen, meine ich. Kann aber auch sein dass sich selbst das entspannt hat da durch WotLK die Instanzserver am Maximum waren/Raidinstanzen gelaggt haben wie Hölle und deshalb viele Leute auf kleinere Server sind.


----------



## Karbal (22. September 2009)

so hier mal meine warteschlange.
wenn die warteschlange länger als die spielzeit wirds langsam krass


----------



## Shaft13 (22. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> und wo genau wäre das problem gewesen, der deutschen community vielleicht mehr als die 4 server bereitzustellen und dann bei einem allfälligen rückgang der spielerzahl einfach lowpopulated server zusammen zu legen? ah okay, ist ziemlich uncool nach kurzer zeit schreiben zu müssen, dass man server zusammenlegt. wobei was hinterlässt wohl den schlechteren eindruck? ein solchen fiasko mit 5h warteschlangen oder eine servermigration?



Oder technisch unter einem namen und Datenbank zwei Server laufen lassen mit halt mehr Channels zu Beginn.
Sollte irgendwann die Spielerzahl so schrumpfen,das sie auf einen Server passt, Channels verringern und zweiten Server wegnehmen.

So ist das ganze eine absolute Farce und Verarschung.


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Achso, die Beta läuft noch, dachte schon es geht ums fertige Spiel. ^^




das Spiel ist schon fertig, das ist auch keine Beta     es geht sich hierbei nur um eine Vorphase zum Start in der man beobachtet und ggf. auch vor release handelt


----------



## Mithriwan (22. September 2009)

Karbal schrieb:


> so hier mal meine warteschlange.
> wenn die warteschlange länger als die spielzeit wirds langsam krass



Jetzt mach dir mal nicht ins Hemd, bei der von dir da angezeigten Warteschlange bist du doch um ca. ...na, 23.30 Uhr im Spiel!
Kannste locker noch ne halbe Stunde zocken, um 12 ins Bett reicht dicke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (22. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die höchste Wartezeit die ich je gesehn hab in WoW waren 40 Minuten auf Azshara. Über 30min regt sich niemand auf, über 3-5h schon und ich kanns mehr als nachvollziehen.


 bei 16 servern (ka ob es 16 sind is gschätzt) sollte es gar keine wartezeit geben zur wartezeit (auf manchen servern) hat wow aber noch das problem das die server meistens abends wenn alle raid haben überlastet sind und plötzlich runterfahren da habe ich lieber wartezeiten als das es mich plötzlich ausm game kicked


----------



## Noxiel (22. September 2009)

Lillyan hat es gute fünf Seiten vorher doch schon gesagt. Unterlasst die Beleidigungen oder abfälligen Bemerkungen, desweiteren haltet Euch mit Spam und Chatterei zurück. Ich habe jetzt nur Beiträge entfernt, beim nächsten Mal kommt damit auch noch eine Verwarnung.


----------



## Zadig (22. September 2009)

Also ich liebe das Spiel wirklich, und mit 2 Stunden Wartezeit kann ich leben. Da ich eh erst spielen kann, wenn mein Sohnemann im Bett ist, hab ich da vorlaufzeit. Gestern um 17 Uhr den Rechner angeschmissen und dann hab ich um kurz vor 20:00 zocken können. 

Aber nu steht da 5 Stunden Wartezeit. Da wirds 22-23 Uhr bis ich anfangen könnte zu zocken, aber da muss ich dann wieder ins Bett. Und das ärgert doch gewaltig, wenn man als berufstätiger die Preorder nicht spielen kann. Und Urlaub nehme ich wegen einem MMO schon aus Prinzip nicht. So wichtig kann kein Game sein, das ich meine paar kostbaren Tage Urlaub für nen MMO statt für die Familie raushau. 

Also da sollten die echt mal noch vor dem Freitag reagieren. Bisher fand ich Aion in den Betaphasen und auch Ingame richtig geil. Aber das hinterlässt nen faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## Mithriwan (22. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> bei 16 servern (ka ob es 16 sind is gschätzt) sollte es gar keine wartezeit geben zur wartezeit (auf manchen servern) hat wow aber noch das problem das die server meistens abends wenn alle raid haben überlastet sind und plötzlich runterfahren da habe ich lieber wartezeiten als das es mich plötzlich ausm game kicked



Und auf welchen Servern soll das so sein? 
Bzw. wann warst du das letzte mal drin, und auf wievielen Servern spielst du parallel dass du da so allgemeingültige Aussagen treffen kannst?
Riecht schwer nach Pferdeäpfeln.


----------



## Firuna (22. September 2009)

Entweder ihr hockt euch n tag vorher mit dem privat store irgendwo hin udn logt euch nicht aus oder man ist froh das es dafür wenn man mal ingame ist nicht lagt.

In WoW logen sich die leute am Patch day zur selben zeit ein (ohne warteschlange) und wundern sich warum es nur lagt und man h lang nichts machen kann bzw die Server nach kurzer zeit wieder down sind (Ein server kann auch nicht alles und wenn ich bei eurem pc 200 programme oder mehr starte geht der auch in die knie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

So weiter berufe skilln.

Ps: An die Leute die jammern und mit ich zahle soviel geld für aion kommen ist ja toll das ihr schon bezahlt ich spiel noch kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkprincess (22. September 2009)

*rolleyes* es würde jetzt auch einen thread geben wenn alle server überfüllt wären,es  keine wartezeit gäbe....aber dafür lagt es ohne ende XD
alle die rummeckern haben irgendwo n prob meiner meinung nach=) zeigt mir ein mmo wo alles gleich vom 1 tag an funktionierte.....gibt man euch den kleinen finger wollt ihr gleich den ganzen arm^^statt mal abzuwarten bis nc eine lösung gebracht hat,labern sie gleich von stornierung...wie süß.<3 mimimi threads ftw


liebe grüße


P.S. seid froh dass ihr schon vorm 25 zocken könnt,nc hätte auch allgemein den 25 lassen können


----------



## Rethelion (22. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> und wo genau wäre das problem gewesen, der deutschen community vielleicht mehr als die 4 server bereitzustellen und dann bei einem allfälligen rückgang der spielerzahl einfach lowpopulated server zusammen zu legen? ah okay, ist ziemlich uncool nach kurzer zeit schreiben zu müssen, dass man server zusammenlegt. wobei was hinterlässt wohl den schlechteren eindruck? ein solchen fiasko mit 5h warteschlangen oder eine servermigration?




Das Problem, das sich auch durch mehr Server nicht lösen lässt, seid doch ihr. Wie kommts, dass ich mich um 18Uhr auf Kromede einloggen kann ohne Warteschlange? Genauso wie gestern um 17 und 22Uhr?
Ihr seid doch selbst Schuld wenn ihr euch auf 2 Servern versammelt und die anderen 2 ingoriert, da würden 8 Server auch nichts bringen, ihr wärt ja immer noch auf dem selben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virikas (22. September 2009)

Firuna schrieb:


> Entweder ihr hockt euch n tag vorher mit dem privat store irgendwo hin udn logt euch nicht aus oder man ist froh das es dafür wenn man mal ingame ist nicht lagt.


Was dann eben dazu führt dass die Warteschlangen immer länger werden und schlussendlich dem Spiel viel viel Kundschaft kosten werden.


> Ps: An die Leute die jammern und mit ich zahle soviel geld für aion kommen ist ja toll das ihr schon bezahlt ich spiel noch kostenlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jepp, das ist wohl bei den meisten so. Aber wird jemand der davon betroffen ist sein Spiel auch wirklich per 25. einlösen oder einfach versauern lassen?


----------



## Darkprincess (22. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das Problem, das sich auch durch mehr Server nicht lösen lässt, seid doch ihr. Wie kommts, dass ich mich um 18Uhr auf Kromede einloggen kann ohne Warteschlange? Genauso wie gestern um 17 und 22Uhr?
> Ihr seid doch selbst Schuld wenn ihr euch auf 2 Servern versammelt und die anderen 2 ingoriert, da würden 8 Server auch nichts bringen, ihr wärt ja immer noch auf dem selben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





/sign


----------



## Aion.IsuR (22. September 2009)

*Ihr wisst aber schon, WARUM es Warteschlangen gibt, oder ?*

> In Warteschlange > man ist auf dem Server < nur der Server wird dadurch entlasstet !
Oder ratet mal was passiert, wenn es keine Warteschlange gäbe !
Richtig,... Startgebiet & Co respan 1000 Leute an einem Fleck


ps: so Stunde pause ist rum,... shop einpacken und weiter gehts.


----------



## Lari (22. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> ps: so Stunde pause ist rum,... shop einpacken und weiter gehts.


Nicht nur das Nutzen des "Features", nein, du provozierst sogar noch damit im Forum. Du bist ein Teil der Leute, die den Ruf einer Community so richtig schön in den Keller ziehen.


----------



## Firuna (22. September 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Jooo gut dass es den Bug mit den Läden gibt, hahahahaha, die ganzen Trottel die das nicht wußten und jetzt nicht spielen können, hahahaha, dafür hab ich dolle Performance!
> 
> Wüßt gern mal was du postest, wenn du raus fliegst und alle anderen Egoisten deinen tollen tipp berherzigen...




Wie gut das ich mich recht früh einloge bzw schon */played eintipp* 30h spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hab keine probs mit warteschlangen gibt ja noch andere Games die man solange Spielen kann.

Und btw das mit dem Store ist kein bug solange man nicht alles verkauft was drin ist wird man nicht rausgeworfen oder glaubst du dass man in einem Game das es schon 1 Jahr lang gibt soetwas drin lässt wen es ein bug sein sollte ich denke nicht^^ freu mich schon auf den 25ten da geht der ganze käse wieder los *mimimi warteschlangen usw* da hock ich dann hoffentlich im 30er gebiet und hab ruhe.


----------



## jo0 (22. September 2009)

Mein Gott, ihr seid doch selber Schuld. Geht halt auf Balder, da hat man maximal 10Min Warteschlange, wenn alle auf Votan oder Thor gehen, kann NC Soft auch nichts dafür.


----------



## Æzørt (22. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das Problem, das sich auch durch mehr Server nicht lösen lässt, seid doch ihr. Wie kommts, dass ich mich um 18Uhr auf Kromede einloggen kann ohne Warteschlange? Genauso wie gestern um 17 und 22Uhr?
> Ihr seid doch selbst Schuld wenn ihr euch auf 2 Servern versammelt und die anderen 2 ingoriert, da würden 8 Server auch nichts bringen, ihr wärt ja immer noch auf dem selben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 genau so ist es.

was ist eigentlich mit diesem "shop" gemeint überden hier einige reden?


----------



## Virikas (22. September 2009)

Darkprincess schrieb:


> /sign


Kannst du also garantieren, dass wenn 4000 Leute von Votan auf Kromede wechseln dort keine Warteschlangen sind. Leute sind nun mal nicht gerade erpicht darauf basierend auf Glück erstellte Charaktere, reservierte Namen, allfällig bereits erspielte Level und dergleichen einfach wegzuwerfen um auf einem anderen Server zu starten. Generell ist nämlich einfach der Eindruck es sind einfach aktuell zu wenig Server -> 400'000 Vorbesteller auf 12? Server = selbst bei optimaler Verteilung 33'333 Leute pro Server erscheint mir nach Wahnsinn und nach Warteschleifen überall wenn die optimale Verteilung eintritt. Und ja, bevor ich nun selber alles löschen würde wüsste ich gerne ob das wohl so sein wird. Da das allerdings nur die Zeit zeigen wird bin ich eigentlich nicht bereit bevor ich das weiss Geld an NCSoft zu schicken, als solches müsste ich mich eigentlich bei NCSoft bedanken dass sie uns vor dem 25. auf den Server lassen. 

Denn wie gesagt, ich sehe einen Unterschied darin ob ich mit Hindernissen (Lags, Serverunterbrüche etc.) oder gar nicht spielen kann. 

Und da Leute mittlerweile munter den "Private Store" missbrauchen werden die Warteschlangen mitunter sicher bald die 6 Stunden knacken.


----------



## Virikas (22. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> genau so ist es.
> 
> was ist eigentlich mit diesem "shop" gemeint überden hier einige reden?


Du kannst ein "Privates Geschäft" aufmachen - dein Charakter sitzt dann einfach in der Gegend rum und bietet die eingestellte Ware zum von dir vorgegeben Preis an. Solange du nicht alles verkaufst bleibt dein Charakter eingeloggt selbst wenn du gerade ini der Schule oder auf der Arbeit bist. Wenn du also Artikel zum Wucherpreis reinstellst (z.B. einen Apfel für 2 Millionen) wirst du nie ausgeloggst und blockierst somit auf unendlich einen der freien Plätze.


----------



## Virikas (22. September 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Brauch ich ja nicht, du hast ja alles dazu erklärt, ganz feinsinnig und verständig, und dann hast du allen Leuten in den Warteschlangen gleich mal virtuell ins Gesicht gespuckt.
> Was sind schon meine Beleidigungen gegen dein assoziales Verhalten?
> Das hat weniger Konsequenzen aber, immerhin, du kannst dich da festsetzen wie ne Zecke, passiert ja nix. Ganz toll bist du.


Immerhin weiss man dadurch doch direkt, um wen man im Spiel einen Bogen machen sollte und wenn er 2 Meter vor einem verreckt. Wenn es möglich wäre würde ich dann wohl noch seinen Gegner heilen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubinweapon (22. September 2009)

5 std wartezeit atm auf votan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robsenq (22. September 2009)

Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen...
Am Sonntag war es für mich absolut verständlich dass es eine Wartezeit gibt. Gestern 3h Wartezeit mit fluchen hingenommen.
Aber heute eine Wartezeit von über sage und schreibe 6 Stunden, da fehlt mir jegliches Verständniss und ich bin sehr sehr verärgert und enttäuscht von NC.

Gestern z.b. waren ingame die Gebiete nicht sonderlich überfüllt, was so eine hohe Wartezeit rechtfertigen würde...
Ich hab mich sehr auf den Start von Aion gefreut, aber jetzt macht NC selbst meine Freude kaputt.
Wenn sich dieser Zustand bis zum Wochenende nicht bessert, kann man mit recht sagen NCSoft ist ne Spittelfirma. Warum man seine Kunden so vergraulen muss.

dickes FAIL.


----------



## Mithriwan (22. September 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Immerhin weiss man dadurch doch direkt, um wen man im Spiel einen Bogen machen sollte und wenn er 2 Meter vor einem verreckt. Wenn es möglich wäre würde ich dann wohl noch seinen Gegner heilen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da haste Recht, nur kennst ja seinen Char nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber seis drum, wer so drauf ist, den bestraft früher oder später das Leben!

Aber der Hit ist, wie altklug und überheblich er dann gleichzeitig anderen versucht klarzumachen, wie sinnvoll die Warteschlangen sind.
Das hat schon nen Preis für Dreistigkeit verdient. 



Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> ps: so Stunde pause ist rum,... shop einpacken und weiter gehts.



Dicke sowas. ^^


----------



## Xelyna (22. September 2009)

*Frust in den Raum werf*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithriwan (22. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Frust in den Raum werf*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tröste dich, dafür können die anderen besser spielen, und das ist doch auch ein netter Gedanke zum mit ins Bett nehmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virikas (22. September 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Da haste Recht, nur kennst ja seinen Char nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass es der Char war der bis vor kurzem noch in seiner Signatur zu sehen war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (22. September 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Tröste dich, dafür können die anderen besser spielen, und das ist doch auch ein netter Gedanke zum mit ins Bett nehmen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na so sehr tröstet mich das jetzt aber nicht (;
Naja.. geh ich halt ins Kino *blubber*

Viel Spass an alle die ihre Plätze in der Schlange schon wieder verlassen haben (;


----------



## Æzørt (22. September 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Du kannst ein "Privates Geschäft" aufmachen - dein Charakter sitzt dann einfach in der Gegend rum und bietet die eingestellte Ware zum von dir vorgegeben Preis an. Solange du nicht alles verkaufst bleibt dein Charakter eingeloggt selbst wenn du gerade ini der Schule oder auf der Arbeit bist. Wenn du also Artikel zum Wucherpreis reinstellst (z.B. einen Apfel für 2 Millionen) wirst du nie ausgeloggst und blockierst somit auf unendlich einen der freien Plätze.



da sollten NcSoft aber noch was dran machen das hat wow gut glößt bist du ,ääm 20 min sinds glaub ich (schlagt mich wenns faslch ist) , afk bist dann wirst du ausgeloggt.
aber die wartezeiten würden auch weniger werden wenn einfach mal nen paar tausend sich auf andere server vereilen als auf die beiden überfüllten.


----------



## Lemieux (22. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das Problem, das sich auch durch mehr Server nicht lösen lässt, seid doch ihr. Wie kommts, dass ich mich um 18Uhr auf Kromede einloggen kann ohne Warteschlange? Genauso wie gestern um 17 und 22Uhr?
> Ihr seid doch selbst Schuld wenn ihr euch auf 2 Servern versammelt und die anderen 2 ingoriert, da würden 8 Server auch nichts bringen, ihr wärt ja immer noch auf dem selben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



natürlich sind wir schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! meine legion hat sich nunmal entschieden auf votan zu spielen - da geh ich ja sicher auf kromede und zieh mein ego-ding durch. ausserdem musste man eigentlich aufgrund von votings in vielen foren davon ausgehen, dass thor der overpopulated server ist und dementsprechend sind wir auf votan "ausgewichen". aber schon toll, wenn hier unreflektiert nc von allen fehler freigesprochen wird und wir schuld sind. die firma sah seit dem 18.9. mehr oder weniger die verteilung auf den server (durch die reservation der nicks) und hat trotzdem absolut gar nichts unternommen. wenigstens ein statement von amboss hätte ich erwartet oder auch ne lösung technischer natur (begrenzung, schliessung, was weiss ich..). und auch jetzt, wo die situation ziemlich zu wünschen übriglässt, wird eher abgewartet, statt alles menschen mögliche in bewegung zu setzen. aber nein stimmt, wir sind ja schuld - die wahrsagerkugel hätte uns eigentlich den weg auf kromede weisen sollen. und eine ganze legion von einem server auf dem schon gelevelt wurde, gilde gegründet etc. loszureissen und zu wechseln.. das sollte selbst dir einleuchten, dass dies weniger gut geht. oder doch - wir sind ja schuld.


----------



## Noxiel (22. September 2009)

Verwarnungen incl. Schreibsperren sind raus....


----------



## Gate505 (22. September 2009)

Also ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen das NC Soft die Server nicht einfach aufstockt bzw. die Kapazität einfach erhöht. Sie müssen ja nicht unbedingt neue Server einbinden aber sie sollten die Server wenigstens so gestalten das es zu solche Probleme nicht kommen kann. Ich kann verstehen das es die Leute ankotzt sich Stunden irgendwo anzustellen. Komischerweise gab es bei der Closed Beta und der Open Beta solche Zustände nicht bzw. falls ich da falsch liegen sollte habe ich es nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Lemieux (22. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Verwarnungen incl. Schreibsperren sind raus....



falls dies mich betrifft - ich habe weder jemanden beleidigt noch bin ich ausfallend geworden.

falls hier in diesem forum ein thema, welches zu kontroversen diskussionen einlädt (und wo auch gewisse emotionen vorhanden sind), nicht wirklich abgearbeitet werden darf, bin ich auf buffed wohl falsch. schönen abend.


----------



## Noxiel (22. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> falls dies mich betrifft - ich habe weder jemanden beleidigt noch bin ich ausfallend geworden.
> 
> falls hier in diesem forum ein thema, welches zu kontroversen diskussionen einlädt (und wo auch gewisse emotionen vorhanden sind), nicht wirklich abgearbeitet werden darf, bin ich auf buffed wohl falsch. schönen abend.



Ich würde glatt vermuten, dass wenn du keine PM im Postfach liegen hast in der deine Verwarnung ausgesprochen wurde, du wohl nichts falsch gemacht hast. Und nun zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Rethelion (22. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> natürlich sind wir schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was wäre denn dein Vorschlag was sie machen sollen?

Neue Server: ändern nichts an euerer Lage
Mehr Kapazitäten: negativ, da die Gebiete dann noch mehr überfüllt sind und die Hauptstädte eh schon jetzt zu voll sind
Von Anfang an mehr Server hätte vll. was gebracht, da durch Zufall die Leute mehr verteilt wären, nur besteht dann wieder die Gefahr leere Server zu bekommen.

Eine Lösung wäre neue Server anzubieten und gleichzeitig einen Char/Gildentransfer, nur würde das zuviel Aufwand bedeuten und das wäre es nicht wert, wo die meisten Chars noch im Bereich 1-15 sind. 
Was anderes würde mri aber auch nicht einfallen...


----------



## Æzørt (22. September 2009)

Gate505 schrieb:


> Also ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen das NC Soft die Server nicht einfach aufstockt bzw. die Kapazität einfach erhöht.



auf der aion hp steht das sie "die recourssen" (bestimmt falsch geschrieben) haben das zu machen ich würde einfach noch 1-2 wochen warten dann gibt es keine wrteschlangen mehr.


----------



## Thauri (22. September 2009)

Ach Startete heute auf Warteplatz 1412 und wartete doch nur Schlappe 4h.......!! Aber dafür kann ich die Nexten 30 Minuten geniessen die ich noch Zeit habe zum Spielen den manche müssen halt auch Arbeiten gehn am nächsten Tag............ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre ja nur gespannt wieviele von den Leuten die nichts gegen die Wartezeit haben am Nexten Tag Arbeiten gehn müssen und sich am Nachmittag Einloggen und dann fast wieder bis Arbeitsbeginn warten müssen das man mal ne Runde Zocken können..... Das Game is echt Hammer aber die Wartezeit auch und wenn man schon Angst haben muss wenn man sich mal Ausloggt das man vor nächsten Tag gar nicht mehr Spielen kann ist es halt auch SCHADE!!!


----------



## gebra (22. September 2009)

Ich war Warteplatz auf über 1400 (Thor), dann Wechsel auf Balder: dort instant login und neuenChar erstellt.

Warum weinen alle über Warteschlangen und schauen nicht über den Tellerrand ?


----------



## Gate505 (22. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> auf der aion hp steht das sie "die recourssen" (bestimmt falsch geschrieben) haben das zu machen ich würde einfach noch 1-2 wochen warten dann gibt es keine wrteschlangen mehr.




Wtf ich will nicht 1-2 Wochen warten. Das ist doch totaler Schwachsinn wenn man ein Spiel hier am Start hat davon mega begeistert ist und dann so ein Müll mit den Server ist das es kracht. Ich meine du hast vielleicht Recht für die Leute die wirklich viel Geduld haben zu warten aber ich glaube das haben die wenigsten hier, den die wollen Aion in vollen Zügen genießen. Dafür haben sie ja schließlich auch die Pre-Order gekauft und was bringt es den Leuten wenn sie sich nicht einloggen können? Ich würde mal sagen so gut wie fast kein Fun an dem Game. Das ist sehr demotivierend.


----------



## Kyragan (22. September 2009)

Weil sie ihre Charaktere, sei es aus Namensgründen oder was auch immer, nicht aufgeben wollen und schon feste Legionen auf dem Server haben und sich ungern ne neue Suchen?


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> *Ihr wisst aber schon, WARUM es Warteschlangen gibt, oder ?*
> 
> > In Warteschlange > man ist auf dem Server < nur der Server wird dadurch entlasstet !
> Oder ratet mal was passiert, wenn es keine Warteschlange gäbe !
> ...




Na toll, wir warten, und du hängst auf dem Server rum und schwingst schlaue Reden. >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich bin echt genervt, man kommt garnicht weiter in der Schlange, aber immerhin kann ich mich nu in zig Aion Foren anmelden. :/


----------



## Gate505 (22. September 2009)

Das hat mit dem nichts zu tun^^! Btw man kommt Abends nach Hause und möchte Aion spielen und auf jedem German Server steht man zwischen 6 und 1 1/2 Stunden an. Bei aller Liebe aber ich finde NC Soft hätte das anders regeln müssen.


----------



## Synti (22. September 2009)

Also ich wechsel den Server, 6 Std. Wartezeite schon ab 18:00 Uhr ist mir zu heftig. In der Zeit hab ich dreimal gelevelt.
Für die, die gildengebunden sind, ist es natürlich nicht so dolle, obwohl hier vielleicht die Gilde insgesamt überlegen sollte zu wechseln.
Wer glaubt es wird besser, soll mal weiter glauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rola (22. September 2009)

Denke auch das sich das in den nächsten Tagen ergibt das wir normal einloggen können ohne die extremen Zeitem beim einloggen(nur noch 45 min. habs bis pos. 334 geschafft


----------



## Heldentod1 (22. September 2009)

morgens gibts keine wartezeiten wenn man dc kommt man wenn man schnell einloggt nich in warteschlange


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

Aber nicht, wenn jetzt jeder seinen Laden aufbaut, und diese tolle "Feature" ausnutzt!
Dann Dann bleiben alle auf den Servern, lassen den PC eben über Nacht laufen, und kommen morgen wieder bequem rein!

Und mal nebenbei, es gibt auch echt Leute, die morgens arbeiten oder zur Schule müssen, ist zwar unfassbar irgendwie, aber...


----------



## Gate505 (22. September 2009)

Toller Witz^^. Du kennst den Begriff der Arbeit heißt und es solche Leute gibt die so was nachgehen?


----------



## Heldentod1 (22. September 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn jetzt jeder seinen Laden aufbaut, und diese tolle "Feature" ausnutzt!
> Dann Dann bleiben alle auf den Servern, lassen den PC eben über Nacht laufen, und kommen morgen wieder bequem rein!
> 
> Und mal nebenbei, es gibt auch echt Leute, die morgens arbeiten oder zur Schule müssen, ist zwar unfassbar irgendwie, aber...



ja gut klar aber dann hat man ja eh andere prioritäten und wenn man dann nich zoggen kann lernst man halt oder arbeitet was mehr


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

Bissl zu laut gewiss.
Aber egal, so wie es jetzt ist, kann das nicht bleiben.
Ich stonier das Game erstmal wieder, und warte ernsthaft 2 Monate ab.

Bis dahin hab ich noch genug in Lotro zu tun, und wenn dann das ganze "normal" spielbar ist in Aion, schau ich mal wieder rein.


----------



## Blah (22. September 2009)

Alle Leute die sich über Warteschlangen aufregen, sollen lieber ein Monat nach Release mit dem Spiel beginnen. Dann braucht ihr nicht zu jammern, weil dann sind die Serverkapazitäten angepasst.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Alle Leute die sich über Warteschlangen aufregen, sollen lieber ein Monat nach Release mit dem Spiel beginnen. Dann braucht ihr nicht zu jammern, weil dann sind die Serverkapazitäten angepasst.



So werd ich das jetzt auch tun, aber ob das so gedacht war von Herstellerseiten... scheint ja so.

Aber ob ich dann in nem Monat wirklich noch Interesse nach so ner Behandlung am Spiel hab, das muss ich eher mal noch überlegen. Da gibts auch andere, die sich mehr Mühe geben.


----------



## Rola (22. September 2009)

Pos. 147   20min nur noch.

na ja dann bleiben noch ca 2 std zum spielen


----------



## extecy (22. September 2009)

kapazitäten erhöhen und mehr channels setzen 

allerdings bringt das nur bis level 20 was ....

danach der purer horror
den sehe ich jetzt schon wenn die walze da ankommt da bekommt man bestimt kaum ein mob ab


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

hey leute freut euch ;D
morgen schickt amazon.de wieder ne welle codes raus ;D und dann verdoppelt sich der ansturm ^^
naja ich jedenfalls werd auf nem server anfangen wo nicht so viel los ist ;D  
Aber ich denke dass spätestens Samstag läuft ^^ 
Ach ja an Euch (auch an die Gilden) hab ich nen Tipp: Fangt besser schon jetzt an auf nem anderen neu Server an, in der Zeit wo ihr wartet hättet ihr bestimmt schon auf nem anderen Server Euer Level erreicht.


----------



## Heldentod1 (22. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> hey leute freut euch ;D
> morgen schickt amazon.de wieder ne welle codes raus ;D und dann verdoppelt sich der ansturm ^^
> naja ich jedenfalls werd auf nem server anfangen wo nicht so viel los ist ;D
> Aber ich denke dass spätestens Samstag läuft ^^
> Ach ja an Euch (auch an die Gilden) hab ich nen Tipp: Fangt besser schon jetzt an auf nem anderen neu Server an, in der Zeit wo ihr wartet hättet ihr bestimmt schon auf nem anderen Server Euer Level erreicht.



wieso am 23 ne welle sec head oder wie?


----------



## Fyrskar (22. September 2009)

wenn die das so weiter machen, dann lass ich das spiel zurückgehen. 6,5 std wartezeit , wenn ich um 19 uhr nach der arbeit einloggen will ist ein witz.

wenn die leere server haben wollen, ist das der beste weg !!!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (22. September 2009)

Fyrskar schrieb:


> wenn die das so weiter machen, dann lass ich das spiel zurückgehen. 6,5 std wartezeit , wenn ich um 19 uhr nach der arbeit einloggen will ist ein witz.
> 
> wenn die leere server haben wollen, ist das der beste weg !!!



Serverkapazität wird glaube ich erhöht zum Release... Und Server werden mit Sicherheit bald noch mehr^^


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> wieso am 23 ne welle sec head oder wie?




Naja laut Auskunft von Amazon:

Alle Vorbesteller bis einschließlich 18.09. haben ihren Code bereits erhalten. Bitte sehen Sie dazu in Ihrem Posteingang nach. Alle Vorbesteller vom 19. bis 22.09. erhalten ihren Code am 23.09. Achtung: dies gilt nur für Vorstellungen bei Amazon.de und nicht für Vorbestellungen bei Drittanbietern. Alle Vorbesteller ab dem 23. erhalten leider keinen Code.


Das heisst alle die das Spiel vom 19.09.-Heute bei Amazon bestellt haben werden Morgen auch durchstarten


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Ach ja ^^

Für alle die warten müssen  ->  Pro 7    neue Simpsonsfolgen


bin mal afk bis 21.15


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (22. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> Ach ja ^^
> 
> Für alle die warten müssen  ->  Pro 7    neue Simpsonsfolgen
> 
> ...



w00t


----------



## Heldentod1 (22. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> Naja laut Auskunft von Amazon:
> 
> Alle Vorbesteller bis einschließlich 18.09. haben ihren Code bereits erhalten. Bitte sehen Sie dazu in Ihrem Posteingang nach. Alle Vorbesteller vom 19. bis 22.09. erhalten ihren Code am 23.09. Achtung: dies gilt nur für Vorstellungen bei Amazon.de und nicht für Vorbestellungen bei Drittanbietern. Alle Vorbesteller ab dem 23. erhalten leider keinen Code.
> 
> ...



naja dann muss ich mein wecker halt auf 10 stellen is zwar sehr früh aber was willste machen


----------



## Quantenspringer (22. September 2009)

6 stunden Wartezeit auf Votan ist indiskutabel.
Wenn nicht alle meine Legionskumpel drauf wären....


hoffentlich ändert NC in den nächsten Tagen etwas.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> naja dann muss ich mein wecker halt auf 10 stellen is zwar sehr früh aber was willste machen





Das doch mal SIG würdig


----------



## Sichel_1983 (22. September 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Das doch mal SIG würdig



Ich sag dazu schon gar nichts mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (22. September 2009)

das musste ich jetzt nehmen XD
um 10 uhr hab ich erst feierabend ^^


----------



## Heldentod1 (22. September 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> das musste ich jetzt nehmen XD
> um 10 uhr hab ich erst feierabend ^^



ich mein 10 uhr morgens nich 22 uhr xD


----------



## teroa (22. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> Ach ja ^^
> 
> Für alle die warten müssen  ->  Pro 7    neue Simpsonsfolgen
> 
> ...




sind die echt neu???
weil bei two and a half man sagen se auch die neuen folgen dabei sinds die alten staffel 5...


----------



## ROCKnLOL (22. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> ich mein 10 uhr morgens nich 22 uhr xD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ololol
ich rede auch von 10 uhr morgens !!!!!!


----------



## Heldentod1 (22. September 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ololol
> ich rede auch von 10 uhr morgens !!!!!!



ja und wo is dann das problem^^?


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> sind die echt neu???
> weil bei two and a half man sagen se auch die neuen folgen dabei sinds die alten staffel 5...




Die erste Folge ist neu, zumindestens in Deutschland und die 2. Folge ist immer eine aus der letzten Staffell, also vom letzten Jahr


----------



## Sichel_1983 (22. September 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ololol
> ich rede auch von 10 uhr morgens !!!!!!


Darf ich fragen was für einen Job du ausübst?


----------



## Heldentod1 (22. September 2009)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was für einen Job du ausübst?



ne ich arbeite natürlich nich sonst könnt ich schlecht spielen


----------



## Norjena (22. September 2009)

Nur als Info, es gab bereits Verwarnungen und Pausen in diesem Thread, wollt ihr die nächsten sein? 
Ihr chattet schon wieder Offtopic...

Meine Meinung zum Thema steht vorne, es sollten zwar, zumindest zum 25. 1-2neue Server kommen, aber weder Balder noch Kromede haben derzeit Warteschlangen, wenn wirklich alle auf Votan oder Thor spielen wollen, kann NC Soft nix dafür. Vor allem, wenn die Warteschlange mehere Stunden dauert...dann sind doch viele Spieler selbst schuld.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (22. September 2009)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was für einen Job du ausübst?



bäcker


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nur als Info, es gab bereits Verwarnungen und Pausen in diesem Thread, wollt ihr die nächsten sein?
> Ihr chattet schon wieder Offtopic...
> 
> Meine Meinung zum Thema steht vorne, es sollten zwar, zumindest zum 25. 1-2neue Server kommen, aber weder Balder noch Kromede haben derzeit Warteschlangen, wenn wirklich alle auf Votan oder Thor spielen wollen, kann NC Soft nix dafür. Vor allem, wenn die Warteschlange mehere Stunden dauert...dann sind doch viele Spieler selbst schuld.


Und weil du jetzt dein Geschreibsel von eben wiederholst, um ein bißchen Pseudo-Modding zu rechtfertigen, ist das weniger Off Topic, ja?


----------



## Norjena (22. September 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Und weil du jetzt dein Geschreibsel von eben wiederholst, um ein bißchen Pseudo-Modding zu rechtfertigen, ist das weniger Off Topic, ja?



Ich hab etwas hinzugefügt, und zwar, das die Leute teilweiße selbst schuld sind, wenn ich das selbe nochmal schreiben wollte, hätte ich mich selbst geqoutet.

Mehr sag ich dazu nicht mehr, sonst wirds womöglich wirklich offtopic, ich wollte euch nur helfen, damit eventuell Leute ihren Forenpausen entgehen, aber wer nicht will, der hat schon.

Schönen Abend noch, ich log dann mal wieder ohne Warteschleife auf Kromede ein.


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

besser offtopic solang es sachlich und ohne beleidigungen bleibt anstatt die ewigen flamereien

ist hier jemand der vor dem 19.09. das spiel bei amazon vorbestellt hat und den code per e mail erhalten hat?`Wie spät haben die den Code versendet?


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich hab etwas hinzugefügt, und zwar, das die Leute teilweiße selbst schuld sind, wenn ich das selbe nochmal schreiben wollte, hätte ich mich selbst geqoutet.
> 
> Mehr sag ich dazu nicht mehr, sonst wirds womöglich wirklich offtopic, ich wollte euch nur helfen, damit eventuell Leute ihren Forenpausen entgehen, *aber wer nicht will, der hat schon.
> 
> *Schönen Abend noch, ich log dann mal wieder ohne Warteschleife auf Kromede ein.





Jau viel Spaß dabei. Und ja, ich bin schon bedient, aber das muss ja nicht heißen, dass man nicht doch noch mitreden kann! ;p


----------



## Sichel_1983 (22. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> besser offtopic solang es sachlich und ohne beleidigungen bleibt anstatt die ewigen flamereien
> 
> ist hier jemand der vor dem 19.09. das spiel bei amazon vorbestellt hat und den code per e mail erhalten hat?`Wie spät haben die den Code versendet?



ich hab meinen Code ca. 1 Woche nach bestellung erhalten... ist aber schon nen Weilchen her.


----------



## Æzørt (22. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> aber weder Balder noch Kromede haben derzeit Warteschlangen, wenn wirklich alle auf Votan oder Thor spielen wollen, kann NC Soft nix dafür. Vor allem, wenn die Warteschlange mehere Stunden dauert...dann sind doch viele Spieler selbst schuld.


 
/sign


----------



## Valkris (22. September 2009)

Benihime schrieb:


> Finde die Warteschlangen auch gut, lieber 2 Stunden warten und dann flüssig spielen, als 3 Stunden nur dauergelagge und abstürtzende Server ?
> Ich mache es so melde mich in Aion an und gehe dann mit dem Hund raus oder mache ein bisschen sauber.



Kann ich mich nur anschließen: Ich finds auch gut das wenn ich Abends von der Arbeit komme, Aion garnichtmehr starten brauche, da die Wartezeit meine Freizeit bei Weitem überschreitet....

Zitat aus dem Buch der Bücher: Matthäus 5,4 "Selig sind, die da geistlich arm sind"

Es ist schon traurig mit was sich die Spielern zufrieden geben wenn man mehrere Jahre auf Blizzard-Servern gespielt hat.

4 Wochen schau ich mir das an, und dann wird der Account gekündigt. Genau so hab ich das mit WoW auch schon gemacht: Mein Geld = Mein Spass. Kein Spass = Kein Geld


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

Naja da kann man sich nu endlos im Kreis drehen, wenn der Großteil der Gilde sich auf einem der Server niedergelassen hat, spielt man ja nich allein woanders.
Und vorher konnt jan u keiner wissen, wo es später zu voll sein würde. Also Bullshit, letztlich hat der Hersteller dafür zu sorgen, dass möglichst jeder zocken kann.
Die Warteschlangen hier sind einfach absurd.


----------



## Perdoth (22. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> besser offtopic solang es sachlich und ohne beleidigungen bleibt anstatt die ewigen flamereien
> 
> ist hier jemand der vor dem 19.09. das spiel bei amazon vorbestellt hat und den code per e mail erhalten hat?`Wie spät haben die den Code versendet?



Habe es gestern Bestellt Spiel soll am 24. ankommen
Viele leute in den unteren Threads haben bei Amazon angerufen und E-Mails geschickt
alle Keys werden entweder am 23. oder 24. an die Leute verschickt die nach dem 18. bestellt haben wie Du und Ich^^
Wieso 23. oder 24.? Weil die Leute von Amazon es selber nicht wissen  und was anderes gesagt haben ;-)


----------



## ROCKnLOL (22. September 2009)

ich habs vorbestellt und gesagt bekommen es kommt am 25. raus


----------



## teroa (22. September 2009)

am 24 wirds verschickt am 25 ist es da... (sollte zumindest) By amazone .de


----------



## Perdoth (22. September 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> ich habs vorbestellt und gesagt bekommen es kommt am 25. raus


Generell kommt das Spiel am 25. raus, in der Bestätigungsemail von mir stand aber das der 24. der vorraussichtliche Liefertermin sein wird.
Aber das ist ja nur das Spiel, es geht mir hier mehr um den Pre Order Key den man ja bekommen sollte wenn man vorbestellt hat und da wissen die Leute von Amazon nicht wann der nochmal verschickt wird da sie nicht einzelnt verschickt werden.


----------



## Norjena (22. September 2009)

Valkris schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nur anschließen: Ich finds auch gut das wenn ich Abends von der Arbeit komme, Aion garnichtmehr starten brauche, da die Wartezeit meine Freizeit bei Weitem überschreitet....
> Zitat aus dem Buch der Bücher: Matthäus 5,4 "Selig sind, die da geistlich arm sind"
> Es ist schon traurig mit was sich die Spielern zufrieden geben wenn man mehrere Jahre auf Blizzard-Servern gespielt hat.
> 4 Wochen schau ich mir das an, und dann wird der Account gekündigt. Genau so hab ich das mit WoW auch schon gemacht: Mein Geld = Mein Spass. Kein Spass = Kein Geld



Spiel auf Balder oder Kromende, da gibts keine Warteschlangen, und von den Blizzard Server würde ich nicht schwärmen, wie war es doch mit Lagwolf, oder Zirkels des Cenariuslag? Oder Destromath etc Warteschlangen jeden Tag? Und dem Monatelangen gelagge in den Raids in Woltk? Auf vielen Servern waren die Raids praktisch unspielbar...
Anfang Woltk 1-2mal am Tag ist ganz Northend wegen Wintergrasp abgeschmiert, ihre Lösung? 
Ein instaziertes Gebiet mit Warteschlange...also soviel dazu. NC Soft sind nicht die einzigen mit dieser Lösung.

Flamet nicht über eine Firma, wenn es andere (vor allem erwähnte) nicht besser, oder genauso machen. Es gibt 2 deutsche Server mit freier Kapazität, nutzt sie, wenn die voll sind, dann sind Beschwerden auf jeden Fall gerechtfertig, vorher nicht. Es gab sogar Massenweiße Umfragen in allen möglichen Foren, und überall wollten doppelt so viele Leute nach Votan und Thor, wie nach Balder und Kromede...also sagt bitte nicht, das es nicht abzusehen war.


----------



## teroa (22. September 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> Generell kommt das Spiel am 25. raus, in der Bestätigungsemail von mir stand aber das der 24. der vorraussichtliche Liefertermin sein wird.
> Aber das ist ja nur das Spiel, es geht mir hier mehr um den Pre Order Key den man ja bekommen sollte wenn man vorbestellt hat und da wissen die Leute von Amazon nicht wann der nochmal verschickt wird da sie nicht einzelnt verschickt werden.



mhh gabs die preorder keys nicht nur ne bestimmt zeit lang ???ich hatte zb mitte augusdt bestellt gehabt und ca 1woche später kahm der preorderkey


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> Habe es gestern Bestellt Spiel soll am 24. ankommen
> Viele leute in den unteren Threads haben bei Amazon angerufen und E-Mails geschickt
> alle Keys werden entweder am 23. oder 24. an die Leute verschickt die nach dem 18. bestellt haben wie Du und Ich^^
> Wieso 23. oder 24.? Weil die Leute von Amazon es selber nicht wissen  und was anderes gesagt haben ;-)




Jap das habe ich bei Amazon entnommen also laut der Seite sollen die letzten Keys morgen verschickt werden, danach keine mehr. Die haben auch die Verkaufsseite aktualisiert aus der man nun folgendes entnehmen kann:

Alle Vorbesteller bis einschließlich 18.09. haben ihren Code bereits erhalten. Bitte sehen Sie dazu in Ihrem Posteingang nach. Alle Vorbesteller vom 19. bis 22.09. erhalten ihren Code am 23.09. Achtung: dies gilt nur für Vorstellungen bei Amazon.de und nicht für Vorbestellungen bei Drittanbietern. Alle Vorbesteller ab dem 23. erhalten leider keinen Code.


Ich kann es kaum erwarten mich morgen einzuloggen, deswegen fragte ich ja auch ob jemand vll weiss wie spät die e mail kommen könnte ;D also nur reine spekulation (= ich hoffe morgens um 10 Uhr ^^ hab Urlaub hehe


----------



## Perdoth (22. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> mhh gabs die preorder keys nicht nur ne bestimmt zeit lang ???ich hatte zb mitte augusdt bestellt gehabt und ca 1woche später kahm der preorderkey


die wurden alle zusammen am 18. verschickt
Da auf der Seite vom Spiel immer noch stand das nach der Bestellung eine Email bei mir eingeht mit dem Code und damit dem früheren Zugang zum Spiel, gehe ich mal davon aus sonst wäre es Schwachsinn es zu bestellen wenn ich es mir am 25. auch hier um die Ecke kaufen kann.

Auf Amazon stand also nirgendwo etwas genaueres beschrieben wann die Codes nochmal verschickt werden, die Mitarbeiter waren sich auch nicht einig.


----------



## Perdoth (22. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> Ich kann es kaum erwarten mich morgen einzuloggen, deswegen fragte ich ja auch ob jemand vll weiss wie spät die e mail kommen könnte ;D also nur reine spekulation (= ich hoffe morgens um 10 Uhr ^^ hab Urlaub hehe




Frage ich mich auch sonst lass ich es Stornieren und kauf mir den bei Media Markt für 10 Euro und lass mir die 10 Euro dann vom Spiel am Freitag abziehen.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Spiel auf Balder oder Kromende, da gibts keine Warteschlangen, und von den Blizzard Server würde ich nicht schwärmen, wie war es doch mit Lagwolf, oder Zirkels des Cenariuslag? Oder Destromath etc Warteschlangen jeden Tag? Und dem Monatelangen gelagge in den Raids in Woltk? Auf vielen Servern waren die Raids praktisch unspielbar...
> Anfang Woltk 1-2mal am Tag ist ganz Northend wegen Wintergrasp abgeschmiert, ihre Lösung?
> Ein instaziertes Gebiet mit Warteschlange...also soviel dazu. NC Soft sind nicht die einzigen mit dieser Lösung.
> 
> Flamet nicht über eine Firma, wenn es andere (vor allem erwähnte) nicht besser, oder genauso machen. Es gibt 2 deutsche Server mit freier Kapazität, nutzt sie, wenn die voll sind, dann sind Beschwerden auf jeden Fall gerechtfertig, vorher nicht. Es gab sogar Massenweiße Umfragen in allen möglichen Foren, und überall wollten doppelt so viele Leute nach Votan und Thor, wie nach Balder und Kromede...also sagt bitte nicht, das es nicht abzusehen war.


Ich glaub du hast seinen Post nicht ganz verstanden, er hat die blizz Server nicht gelobt, im Gegenteil...


----------



## Shagkul (22. September 2009)

Psychologisch fährt man wirklich besser, wenn man als Anbieter erstmal abwartet.

Wie schon erwähnt wurde, Serverzusammenlegungen nach dem ersten Ansturm, oder dem ersten halben Jahr, wirken wie ein sterben des Spiels. 
An dem aber nichts dran ist, nicht das meine Aussage missverstanden wird.

Also lieber wohl überlegt einen neunen Server aufmachen.


----------



## Æzørt (22. September 2009)

das argument "meine ganze gild spielt auf dem server" zieht nicht denn was nützt es mir wenn meine gilde auf  einem server drauf ist auf den ich nicht drauf komme? da gehe ich lieber auf einen server ohne wartezeit aber auch ohne gilde.


----------



## Synti (22. September 2009)

Warum sind denn die anderen Server nicht so voll? Weil in irgendein Forum und irgendwelche Gurken meinen ein 
inoffiziellen "Seit gegrüßt des Weges" Server küren zu müssen und andere Flitzer propagiert haben das Votan und Thor 
die Pro - Imba Server wären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (22. September 2009)

Also nach nem DC(Wlan ftw...) heute gegen 18.00h steck ich in der Warteliste. 
Ich dachte mir, ok, kannst du auf Sky das Bayernspiel gegen Oberhausen schauen...
Jetzt komm ich zurück und es sind immernoch 1200 Leute vor mir in der Warteschlange!
Noch geschätzte Zeit 3 Stunden... um 18.00h warens 4h o.O
Sie müssen ja nicht umbedingt einen neuen Server auf machen, aber die Server laufen so gut, da könnte man doch locker noch ein paar Leute mehr drauf lassen. So krasse Warteschlangen hab ich noch nie erlebt ._.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> das argument "meine ganze gild spielt auf dem server" zieht nicht denn was nützt es mir wenn meine gilde auf  einem server drauf ist auf den ich nicht drauf komme? da gehe ich lieber auf einen server ohne wartezeit aber auch ohne gilde.



So ein Schwachsinn, ich lass also die Gilde sausen, die ich seit Jahren kenne, weil ein Spielanbieter die Server nicht auf die Reihe kriegt? 


Kann ja sein dass du da nicht so gebunden bist, andere schon.


----------



## Geezey (22. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> Warum sind denn die anderen Server nicht so voll? Weil in irgendein Forum und irgendwelche Gurken meinen ein
> inoffiziellen "Seit gegrüßt des Weges" Server küren zu müssen und andere Flitzer propagiert haben das Votan und Thor
> die Pro - Imba Server wären.
> 
> ...




Selber schuld wer son kram glaubt würde ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranai (22. September 2009)

Freie Kapazitäten auf jedem Server? Da solltest du dir nicht so sicher sein. Da Thor grad voll ist, bin ich mal alle deustchen Server durchgegangen und auf jedem ist eine Warteschlange, selbst auf Balder ist eine 500 Mann Schlange. Zum Release müssen neue Server ran, sonnst ist alles Hoffnungslos überfarmt, oder mehr Channels, was weis ich, aber sooo kann es echt hincht weitergehen, da ich jetzt ehe dauernd spät nach Hause komme und dann noch in die Warteschlange? Ne danke, da geh ich lieber nen bisschen Musik machen, denn rein komm ich sowieso erst in 2 Stunden...


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

habe meiner gilde gerade bekannt gegeben dass ich morgen NICHT auf thor anfangen werde. Gff werde ich dort in 2-3 wochen nachrücken wenn sich die Lage dort verbessern sollte. Daraufhin haben sich von 15 Mitläufern 9 Zugesagt dass sie mit mir zusammen auf einen anderen Server neu anfangen.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> habe meiner gilde gerade bekannt gegeben dass ich morgen NICHT auf thor anfangen werde. Gff werde ich dort in 2-3 wochen nachrücken wenn sich die Lage dort verbessern sollte. Daraufhin haben sich von 15 Mitläufern 9 Zugesagt dass sie mit mir zusammen auf einen anderen Server neu anfangen.




Zu spät, nu gibts die Warteschlangen schon überall. ^^


----------



## Synti (22. September 2009)

Geezey schrieb:


> Selber schuld wer son kram glaubt würde ich sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie du siehst haben es die meißten geglaubt. anders formuliert hab ich auch nicht so die laune auf
ein "Seit gegrüßt des Weges" Server oder alternativ auf ein Hinter-Wäldler-Server. (bissl spaß) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Zu spät, nu gibts die Warteschlangen schon überall. ^^



ach verdammt aber auch ;D

naja dann werden Freitag auf jeden fall neue server kommen   wenns nur 1 pro land ist



edit: okay pro land vll nicht bzw kA wie es in uk und Fr abgeht


----------



## Geezey (22. September 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Zu spät, nu gibts die Warteschlangen schon überall. ^^



Auf Baldar hab ich eben nur 10 min gewartet, was denke ich mal erträglich ist.


----------



## Apsilon (22. September 2009)

Darkprincess schrieb:


> Also ich zock ja erst am 25,selbst wenns da wartezeiten geben sollte stört es mich nicht,besser so als stotterweise durchs gebiet zu rennen,ich denke wohl mal dass sie zum 25 die kapazität hochschrauben werden.man muss halt geduld haben,wer die net hat,hat halt pech=)




Glaub mir mein Freund. Es ist nicht wie bei WoW wo steht die Wartezeit beträgt 60Minuten soadass du doch noch nach 10Minuten reinkommst.
Ganz im Gegenteil dort steht steht 6Stunden wenn dann nicht noch mehr. Und glaub mir du hast keine Lust darauf jeden Tag 6 Stunden zu warten.
Dieses scheiss feature "Privat Store" ist dafür verantwortlichen. Morgens loggen einige ein damit sie abends spielen können. Weil sie durch den Privat STore nicht ausgeloggt werden.
Was ist das für ein scheiss System.


----------



## advanced08 (22. September 2009)

einfach morgens einloggen und shop aufmachen dann wenn man abend´s wieder kommt ist man noch drinn und kann loszocken


----------



## Geezey (22. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> wie du siehst haben es die meißten geglaubt. anders formuliert hab ich auch nicht so die laune auf
> ein "Seit gegrüßt des Weges" Server oder alternativ auf ein Hinter-Wäldler-Server. (bissl spaß)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also ich sag mal so vom RP bekommste nicht viel mit da sie sich immer nen eigen Chat-Channel aufmachen und im normal /1 chat wird ganz normal sich unterhalten etc.


----------



## Norjena (22. September 2009)

Es war über eine Woche vorher, aufgrund Umfragen in allen Onlinecommunitiy bekannt, das ca 80% der Leute auf 2 von 4 Servern spielen wollen, falls eure Gilden nicht in der Lage waren sich darauf einzustellen, dürft ihr von NC Soft nicht verlangen, sich auf euch einzustellen.

In WoW gibt es auch 10 volle Server mit Warteschlangen jeden Abend, und mindestens 10leere die auf die es oft Transfers gibt damit die anderen leerer werden, und die leeren nicht geschlossen werden. Warum?

Weil Blizzard ein schlechter Anbieter ist? Oder weil die Com sich einfach nicht anpassen mag? Wer 4 Jahre auf einem Server spielt, wechselt nicht so schnell, klar. Aber wenn das Spiel neu rauskommt, und vorher bekannt war, das 2 Server absolut überlaufen sein werden....ist NC Soft was die Warteschlangen angeht, unschuldig.


----------



## Synti (22. September 2009)

Geezey schrieb:


> Also ich sag mal so vom RP bekommste nicht viel mit da sie sich immer nen eigen Chat-Channel aufmachen und im normal /1 chat wird ganz normal sich unterhalten etc.




vielleicht hast du recht und es sind vorurteile von mir. aber mulmig wäre es mir persönlich etwas schon. wobei ich es absolut ok finde
wenn es solche speziellen server gibt.


----------



## Tamîkus (22. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es war über eine Woche vorher, aufgrund Umfragen in allen Onlinecommunitiy bekannt, das ca 80% der Leute auf 2 von 4 Servern spielen wollen, falls eure Gilden nicht in der Lage waren sich darauf einzustellen, dürft ihr von NC Soft nicht verlangen, sich auf euch einzustellen.
> 
> In WoW gibt es auch 10 volle Server mit Warteschlangen jeden Abend, und mindestens 10leere die auf die es oft Transfers gibt damit die anderen leerer werden, und die leeren nicht geschlossen werden. Warum?
> 
> Weil Blizzard ein schlechter Anbieter ist? Oder weil die Com sich einfach nicht anpassen mag? Wer 4 Jahre auf einem Server spielt, wechselt nicht so schnell, klar. Aber wenn das Spiel neu rauskommt, und vorher bekannt war, das 2 Server absolut überlaufen sein werden....ist NC Soft was die Warteschlangen angeht, unschuldig.



/sign


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es war über eine Woche vorher, aufgrund Umfragen in allen Onlinecommunitiy bekannt, das ca 80% der Leute auf 2 von 4 Servern spielen wollen, falls eure Gilden nicht in der Lage waren sich darauf einzustellen, dürft ihr von NC Soft nicht verlangen, sich auf euch einzustellen.
> 
> In WoW gibt es auch 10 volle Server mit Warteschlangen jeden Abend, und mindestens 10leere die auf die es oft Transfers gibt damit die anderen leerer werden, und die leeren nicht geschlossen werden. Warum?
> 
> Weil Blizzard ein schlechter Anbieter ist? Oder weil die Com sich einfach nicht anpassen mag? Wer 4 Jahre auf einem Server spielt, wechselt nicht so schnell, klar. Aber wenn das Spiel neu rauskommt, und vorher bekannt war, das 2 Server absolut überlaufen sein werden....ist NC Soft was die Warteschlangen angeht, unschuldig.



stimme dir da ganz genau zu


----------



## Sichel_1983 (22. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> einfach morgens einloggen und shop aufmachen dann wenn man abend´s wieder kommt ist man noch drinn und kann loszocken



Und dann haben wir um 12 Uhr bereits ne Warteschlange von 4 Stunden, Bravo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkDexter (22. September 2009)

Ich finde eine Warteschlange bei einem MMO allgemein nicht sehr schlimm.... Okay wenn man mehrere stunden warten muss ist das schon übel und auch übertrieben, aber ich denke auch dass dies nur am Anfang der Fall sein wird. Ich hoffe einfach dass NCSoft vernünftig und gut überlegt auf die Situation reagieren wird). Ich kann NCS auch verstehen wenn sie sagen sie wollen keine Geisterserver, weil das mindert den Spielspaß vorallem bei einem MMO ungemein. Das hatte mich auch bei Warhammer gestört, da habe ich einen solchen erwischt.

Aber solange nicht alle Server voll sind werden sie wohl keine neuen Server zu verfügung stellen... dies sollte einigen Klar sein. Ich wollte auch auf Votan oder Thor spielen. Ich finde mich aber wohl immer mehr damit ab dass ich auf einem anderen Server gehe. Was solls hauptsache das Spiel macht langfristig spaß... und wenn sich die lage etwas beruhigt hat, kann man seinen Char vielleicht auf einen Wunschserver transferieren, wer weiss...



gruß Dex


----------



## Synti (22. September 2009)

Wie ist denn so der Krombacher Server in Puncto Stimmung etc?


----------



## DarkDexter (22. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> Wie ist denn so der Krombacher Server in Puncto Stimmung etc?



Ich hoffe gut, den habe ich nämlich im Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (22. September 2009)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> Und dann haben wir um 12 Uhr bereits ne Warteschlange von 4 Stunden, Bravo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




immerhin bist DU dann auf dem server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich zu meinen teil denke mir mal das sich das ganze wieder legt .. weil denen es langsam zu blöd wird ...


----------



## Norjena (22. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> Wie ist denn so der Krombacher Server in Puncto Stimmung etc?



Kann mich bisher nicht beklagen, kaum-keine Warteschlangen, keine Lags, scheint alles gut zu laufen.


----------



## Valin dX (22. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> einfach morgens einloggen und shop aufmachen dann wenn man abend´s wieder kommt ist man noch drinn und kann loszocken



viel spass bei der stromrechnung oO


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Kann mich bisher nicht beklagen, kaum-keine Warteschlangen, keine Lags, scheint alles gut zu laufen.





vielleicht laufen wir uns bald übern weg auf Kromede


----------



## Psymaty (22. September 2009)

Was ist denn bitte Wartezeit?? Müsst ihr etwa warten bis ihr euc einloggen könnt oder wie?? Wenn ja kann ich nur sagen das seit dem 20en um punkt Neun eingeloggt hab ohne Probleme und bis jetzt auch noch nie Probleme hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (22. September 2009)

Psymaty schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte Wartezeit?? Müsst ihr etwa warten bis ihr euc einloggen könnt oder wie?? Wenn ja kann ich nur sagen das seit dem 20en um punkt Neun eingeloggt hab ohne Probleme und bis jetzt auch noch nie Probleme hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





du spielst vielleicht auch auf einen französischen server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Psymaty schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte Wartezeit?? Müsst ihr etwa warten bis ihr euc einloggen könnt oder wie?? Wenn ja kann ich nur sagen das seit dem 20en um punkt Neun eingeloggt hab ohne Probleme und bis jetzt auch noch nie Probleme hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf welchem server bist du? ^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (22. September 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> /sign





roffell schrieb:


> stimme dir da ganz genau zu



Aha, habt ihr auch noch eine eigene Meinung die ihr zu dem Thema beitragen wollt oder wollt ihr bloß euren Postcounter hochtreiben (ich hasse "ja"-Sager bzw. /sign Poster ohne eigene Meinung bzw. ohne was zum Thema beiztragen...und dazu auch noch einen Fullquote brauchen...



Btt.: Fakt ist, so wie es im Moment ist, kann es nicht bleiben. Damit macht sich NCSoft keine Freunde (zufriedene Kunden). Z.B. hätten sie auf den zu vollen Servern ab einer gewissen Anzahl keine neuen Spieler mehr zulassen können, um somit das Problem einer Überfüllung zu umgehen und die Spieler gleichmäßiger zu verteilen...auch nicht schön wenn man den Chara nicht auf dem Server seiner Wahl erstellen kann, aber immer noch besser als 6h in der Warteschlange hängen...oder sie lassen halt mehr Spieler auf die Server und leben dann damit das es Lags geben kann, lieber Lags als gar nicht spielen können.

oder

sie deaktivieren diese Spieler Shops, in jedem Spiel das ich bis jetzt gespielt habe waren die der Grund dafür warum die Server immer Voll waren, ganz zu schweigen von den Mega-Lags in den Städten wo hunderte von diesen Shops dicht an dicht standen (meistens mit 2 Accounts, einer zum spielen und einer um den ganzen Tag den Shop aufzuhalten und zu verkaufen...). Die Dinger machen vielleicht (IMHO auch da nicht...) in einem f2p Spiel Sinn, aber in einem p2p haben die nichts verloren IMHO.


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> du spielst vielleicht auch auf einen französischen server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol 2 dumme ein gedanke


----------



## DarkDexter (22. September 2009)

Na also... auf Kromede scheint es doch gut auszusehen. Ist dann wohl mein nächster Favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> Aha, habt ihr auch noch eine eigene Meinung die ihr zu dem Thema beitragen wollt oder wollt ihr bloß euren Postcounter hochtreiben (ich hasse "ja"-Sager bzw. /sign Poster ohne eigene Meinung bzw. ohne was zum Thema beiztragen...und dazu auch noch einen Fullquote brauchen...
> 
> 
> 
> mh naja solltest ein paar seiten vor blättern   vielleicht findest du ja meine meinung dazu


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

/sign
...
...
...


;D

PS: Ich hätte mal nicht zu laut mit Krombacher rumgetönt.
Spätestens morgen Abend ist das Ding auch voll überlaufen. ^^


----------



## mendiger (22. September 2009)

@ advanced08     schon mal was von klimaschutz gehört? strom sparen und 8 stunden einfach den pc laufen lassen ist total unnötig und umweltschädlich.....   außerdem müssen alle anderen so nur NOCH LÄNGER WARTEN! und das ist unfair...   aber so ist sind die leute nunmal heute: nur auf den eigenen vorteil bedacht und machen damit eigentlich alles nur noch viel schlimmer, aber das passiert wenn man nur von heute bis morgen und nicht bis übermorgen denkt :-(


----------



## Phash (22. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> ist Gerechtfertigt, was NCSoft angeht !
> 
> - dafür keine Lags auf den Servern
> - flüssig spielen
> ...


komisch, bei Blizzard wars ein Problem und ein "ololol, schneesturm baut nur mist" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (22. September 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> @ advanced08     schon mal was von klimaschutz gehört? strom sparen und 8 stunden einfach den pc laufen lassen ist total unnötig und umweltschädlich.....   außerdem müssen alle anderen so nur NOCH LÄNGER WARTEN! und das ist unfair...   aber so ist sind die leute nunmal heute: nur auf den eigenen vorteil bedacht und machen damit eigentlich alles nur noch viel schlimmer, aber das passiert wenn man nur von heute bis morgen und nicht bis übermorgen denkt :-(




Uh man Klimaschutz, da darfste denn aber garnet mehr am PC weils ja unnötiger Stromverbrauch ist ^^


----------



## advanced08 (22. September 2009)

sicher wer sagt den das ich es mache ?

es wurde rumgeflamed und es gibt eine lösung für die betroffene person wer egoistisch denkt wird es so machen wie die anderen afk shops...

ich warte übrigens auch seit einer stunde und bin gerade auf platz 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie schon gesagt es legt sich bestimmt wieder... die hälfte wird wahrscheinlich eh zu ... rennen


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> /sign
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...




Hehe keine Sorge zwar wird dort auch gut etwas los sein aber Gottseidank überwiegend von leuten die nicht nur gerade aus gucken. 
Immerhin haben wa dann diese Kiddis nicht bei uns die meinen sie müssten auf den IMBA servern spielen... mal sehen welcher Server Imba wird ;D

/vote Kromede   (welche Fraktion spielt / werdet ihr dort eig spielen?)


----------



## mendiger (22. September 2009)

nein es nötig wenn ich was "sinnvolles" mache.aber einfach den ganzen tag laufen lassen ist absolut unnötig


----------



## Synti (22. September 2009)

Geezey schrieb:


> Uh man Klimaschutz, da darfste denn aber garnet mehr am PC weils ja unnötiger Stromverbrauch ist ^^




Also wer für den Umweltschutz ist, sollte auf den Krombacher-Server. Es ist doch Krombacher wo ich für eine Kiste ein Stück Regenwald rette oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> Also wer für den Umweltschutz ist, sollte auf den Krombacher-Server. Es ist doch Krombacher wo ich für eine Kiste ein Stück Regenwald rette oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jap ganz genau ;D   einfach jauch krombacher bei youtube eingeben ;D


----------



## Synti (22. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> jap ganz genau ;D einfach jauch krombacher bei youtube eingeben ;D




imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (22. September 2009)

wie isn die wartezeit auf thor so ab 18 uhr weil wenn ich um 17 rein komme zock ich imemr bis 23 durch :x ?


----------



## Norjena (22. September 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> Btt.: Fakt ist, so wie es im Moment ist, kann es nicht bleiben. Damit macht sich NCSoft keine Freunde (zufriedene Kunden). Z.B. hätten sie auf den zu vollen Servern ab einer gewissen Anzahl keine neuen Spieler mehr zulassen können, um somit das Problem einer Überfüllung zu umgehen und die Spieler gleichmäßiger zu verteilen...auch nicht schön wenn man den Chara nicht auf dem Server seiner Wahl erstellen kann, aber immer noch besser als 6h in der Warteschlange hängen...oder sie lassen halt mehr Spieler auf die Server und leben dann damit das es Lags geben kann, lieber Lags als gar nicht spielen können.
> 
> sie deaktivieren diese Spieler Shops, in jedem Spiel das ich bis jetzt gespielt habe waren die der Grund dafür warum die Server immer Voll waren, ganz zu schweigen von den Mega-Lags in den Städten wo hunderte von diesen Shops dicht an dicht standen (meistens mit 2 Accounts, einer zum spielen und einer um den ganzen Tag den Shop aufzuhalten und zu verkaufen...). Die Dinger machen vielleicht (IMHO auch da nicht...) in einem f2p Spiel Sinn, aber in einem p2p haben die nichts verloren IMHO.



1. Sie hatten schon eine Sperre was die Fraktionen angeht, das Geheule war groß, heben sie die Sperren auf, ist das Geheule auch groß, sie haben also Wah zwischen Geheule=Groß, und Geheule=Groß, was sollen sie tun?
2. Die Shops werden von wenigen wirklich zum onlinebleiben benutzt, es sind auch nicht allzu viele, selbst wenn es mehere hundert sind (was sie niemals sind) würde es gegen eine 4000+Warteschlange nicht helfen.

Ein neuer Server zum Releasetag wäre aber sicherlich sehr gut, aber 2 erstmal nicht, der sollte bereit stehen und falls wirklich Bedarf herrscht, dazu geschaltet werden.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. September 2009)

Naja, ich geh jetzt mal ins Bett!​Soviel zur Forenpause... pfff.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Haut ihr mal den blöden Shop-Server-Blockern auf die Finger und viel Glück beim Warten weiterhin!​Bis Moin.  ^^​


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> wie isn die wartezeit auf thor so ab 18 uhr weil wenn ich um 17 rein komme zock ich imemr bis 23 durch :x ?




heute waren es 6std    warum muss es thor sein?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (22. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> heute waren es 6std    warum muss es thor sein?



ähm thos ist bei mir schon seit freitag 21:40 :<  ...


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

finde es nur lustig   alle rennen auf thor und Votan weil man meinte das werden die server mit den imba gilden ;P nur die gehen nun auf den anderen servern damit sie vorran kommen ;D


----------



## Synti (22. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> 1. Sie hatten schon eine Sperre was die Fraktionen angeht, das Geheule war groß, heben sie die Sperren auf, ist das Geheule auch groß, sie haben also Wah zwischen Geheule=Groß, und Geheule=Groß, was sollen sie tun?
> 2. Die Shops werden von wenigen wirklich zum onlinebleiben benutzt, es sind auch nicht allzu viele, selbst wenn es mehere hundert sind (was sie niemals sind) würde es gegen eine 4000+Warteschlange nicht helfen.
> 
> Ein neuer Server zum Releasetag wäre aber sicherlich sehr gut, aber 2 erstmal nicht, der sollte bereit stehen und falls wirklich Bedarf herrscht, dazu geschaltet werden.




Du hast ja nicht unrecht. Egal was sie machen ist das Geheule groß. Eins ist mir aber noch immer unklar. Wenn wir davon ausgehen können, das sie locker die Kapazität eines Servers erhöhen können und damit Warteschleifen abbauen können, warum machen sie es nicht gleich? Wenn sie wirklich wollen das es sich mehr verteilt, warum schließen sie dann bestimmte Server nicht? Die letzte Frage könnte ich selbst beantworten, sie wollen das Gilden und Nachzügler zusammen gamen können, dann können Sie auch jetzt die Kapazität erhöhen.

Ich habe einfach die Befürchtung, das der einzige Grund die Anzahl der Gamer derzeit zu begrenzen nur einen Aspekt hat: 
Zumindest zum Start von Aion eine Lagg-freies Erlebnis (Für bessere Werbung für das Game).


----------



## RetPali (22. September 2009)

naja aber was hättet ihr jetzt davon wenn NcSoft neue Server raushaut, die dann nur halb voll sind. Dann hört noch mal 1/2 der Leute auf dann schaus blöd auf deinen Server wenn niemand PvP oder Inis macht, dann weinen wieder alle.
NcSoft hat dazu gelernt und ersparen sich dann kostenlose Server Transfere u.s.w.

Ich würd lieber auch gleich loslegen aber was soll man machen??? Mal sehen wie es am 25. läuft.


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> Du hast ja nicht unrecht. Egal was sie machen ist das geheule groß. Eins ist mir aber noch immer unklar. Wenn wir davon ausgehen können, das sie locker die Kapazität eines Servers erhöhen können und damit Warteschleifen abbauen können, warum machen sie es nicht gleich? Wenn sie wirklich wollen das es sich mehr verteilt, warum schließen sie dann bestimmte Server nicht? Die letzte Frage könnte ich selbst beantworten, sie wollen das Gilden und Nachzügler zusammen gamen können, dann können Sie auch jetzt die Kapazität erhöhen.
> 
> Ich habe einfach die Befürchtung, das der einzige Grund die Anzahl der Gamer derzeit zu begrenzen nur einen Aspekt hat:
> Zumindest zum Start von Aion eine Lagg-freies Erlebnis (Für bessere Werbung für das Game).




mh ich kann da nur vermuten, ich denke mal dass es sonst zum problem werden würde dass 50 spieler direkt auf ein mob stürmen würden... das wäre ja nicht nur am anfang so zb auch im high level bereich wäre es nicht sehr hilfreich dass beispielsweise man nach 1 std kräuter farmen vll nur 5 stück gefunden hat


----------



## Synti (22. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> mh ich kann da nur vermuten, ich denke mal dass es sonst zum problem werden würde dass 50 spieler direkt auf ein mob stürmen würden... das wäre ja nicht nur am anfang so zb auch im high level bereich wäre es nicht sehr hilfreich dass beispielsweise man nach 1 std kräuter farmen vll nur 5 stück gefunden hat



das habe ich mir auch überlegt, aber man kann dem auch entgegenhalten, das sie ja schon channels eingeführt haben um dieses problem zu begegnen.
ich wüßte auch nicht wo der Unterschied liegt ob ich 10 Channels oder 20 habe.


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> das habe ich mir auch überlegt, aber man kann dem auch entgegenhalten, das sie ja schon channels eingeführt haben um dieses problem zu begegnen.
> ich wüßte auch nicht wo der Unterschied liegt ob ich 10 Channels oder 20 habe.



was meinst du mit channels?


----------



## Synti (22. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> was meinst du mit channels?



In den Startgebieten werden die Leute in verschiedene "Channels" geleitet. das heißt das alle Gamer nicht an einem Platz rumhängen.
Das merkst du so gar nicht. Man könnte auch sagen, daß die Startgebiete "gespiegelt" sind. Vorteil ist halt, das man sich nicht um die Mobs streiten muß.


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> In den Startgebieten werden die Leute in verschiedene "Channels" geleitet. das heißt das alle Gamer nicht an einem Platz rumhängen.
> Das merkst du so gar nicht. Man könnte auch sagen, daß die Startgebiete "gespiegelt" sind. Vorteil ist halt, das man sich nicht um die Mobs streiten muß.



achso verstehe   ne art instanzierte gebite in einem gebiet^^ gut wobei das wohl nur im low level bereich praktisch wäre


----------



## Synti (22. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> achso verstehe ne art instanzierte gebite in einem gebiet^^ gut wobei das wohl nur im low level bereich praktisch wäre




genau das wort "instanzierte" fehlte mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es ist auch tatsächlich nur im low level-bereich so.


----------



## roffell (22. September 2009)

Na gut ich werde nun auch schlafen gehen und hoffen dass ich morgen schnell eine e mail von amazon bekomme (=

man wird mich auf Kromede / Elyos finden unter eckehart oder roffell finden (= 

Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## Æzørt (22. September 2009)

das problem ist ganz einfach: 
-es gab zu beginn ein wenig wartezeit 15-30 min.
-> einige leute hatten darauf keine lust und fanden das mit en shops herraus
-> die warte zeiten wurden immer länger da nun auch andere spieler von den shops erfahren haben und sich einfach nicht mehr ausoggen
-> ein teufelskreis

meiner meinung tragen die entwickler des shops nur teilweie schuld daran. die eigentliche schud liegt bei der community wären einige leute nicht so egoistisch die server zu besetzen wenn sie gar nicht da sind wären de wartezeiten niedriger und alle hätten mehr spaß am spiel.


----------



## evergrace (22. September 2009)

kommt bitte nicht dauertn mit den "ja könnt doch auch auf die anderen 2 server gehen"
nur sind auf diesen 2 anderen server zur primetime auch scho warteschleifen!
wenn man nicht genug ressourcen hat, dann darf man auch nicht so viele Pre Order Accounts verkaufen.
weil ich gehe mal davon aus, wenn sich dass jetzt nicht in den nächsten tagen bessern wird, werden viele Leute die Accounts nicht verlängern.
Das spiel selbst ist echt ein Hammer, nur was hilft dass mir wenn ich nicht mal auf den server kommen
edit: das mit den shops is ein schwachsinn, glaube kaum dass das 2500 leute sind was dies machen!


----------



## Ascalonier (22. September 2009)

Was für Server spielt ihr ?
ich bin immer gleich drin auf Balder.
 Und hier ist es voll genau so wie die anderen Server.


----------



## DarkDexter (22. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> kommt bitte nicht dauertn mit den "ja könnt doch auch auf die anderen 2 server gehen"
> nur sind auf diesen 2 anderen server zur primetime auch scho warteschleifen!



Und wieso sollte man nicht damit kommen das ist Fakt!... Solange nicht alle Server voll sind werden auch keine neuen dazu kommen. Und mit Warteschleifen von ein paar minuten (selbst wenn es eine stunde wäre) könnte ich gut mit leben.



Dex


----------



## Synti (22. September 2009)

DarkDexter schrieb:


> Und mit Warteschleifen von ein paar minuten (selbst wenn es eine stunde wäre) könnte ich gut mit leben.
> 
> Dex



also gestern auf Votan 4 Stunden, heute 6 Stunden...
das hat nichts mit Minuten zu tuen...


----------



## DarkDexter (22. September 2009)

@Synti

6 Stunden in der Warteschlange finde ich auch übertrieben... das ist 1/4 von einem ganzen Tag!... Das mit den minuten war auf evergrace bezogen, weil er meinte dass auf "Krombacher" und "Balder" mittlerweile auch Wartezeiten zur "Prime Time" sind.




Dex


----------



## Iphmahi (23. September 2009)

Nun ja, ich finde die Warteschlangen gar nicht so schlimm, könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich schon von vornehrein auf Kromede gegangen bin, weshalb ich jetzt auch nur in der Rush-hour ne Höchstwartezeit von 30 Minuten habe. Und meine Freunde konnten nach einigem Warten ihre Asmodier dann doch auch noch auf Kromede erstellen, Geduld zahlt sich also aus. Viell sollten es sich vor allem kleiner Gilden, deren Chars noch relativ wenige Lvl's auf dem Buckel haben, überlegen, ob se net doch noch auf nem weniger befüllten Server versuchen sollen.
Auf die ganzen (teils auch Möchtegern-) Pro-Gilden kann ich sowieso verzichten, ich und meine Freunde machen einfach ne eigene Gilde auf und dann ist es ja egal, obs bei uns Pro-Gilden gibt oder net...
Ich seh einfach mal das Positive bei der ganzen Sache: Wirkliche Aion-Fans drücken ein Auge zu und bleiben trotzdem. Lediglich diejenigen, die durch die ganze Werbung und das Hochgehype der Community dazugekommen sind, werden wieder gehen. 
Zurück bleiben gut gefüllte Server, die ohne oder mit wenig Wartezeit auskommen, viell haben wir ja auch glück und vielen der berühmt berüchtigten lol-Kiddies verlieren den Geduldsfaden und gehen wieder zu WOW &Co zurück. Selbst wenn nicht, "Geisterserver" werden uns wohl erspart  werden...

Ich persönlich werde bei Aion bleiben, da ich 1. in den Wartenschleifen gleich meine Hausaufgaben machcen oder auf die nächste Klausur lernen kann (so toll Aion auch ist, das Abi ist es mir net wert) , 2. es auch ALLEN meinen Freunden gefällt (wir sind nicht mehr aufgesplittert in 5 verschiedene MMO's) und mir 3. das Spiel allgemein einfach besser gefällt als WOW, das ich zuvor gespiel habe (das Spiel hat mir schon gefallen, aber irgendwann wirds eben mal Zeit, wieder zu gehen, denn "Man soll aufhören, wenn es am schönsten ist" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ; sorgt für positive ERinnerungen)


----------



## Synti (23. September 2009)

Iphmahi schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich finde die Warteschlangen gar nicht so schlimm, könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich schon von vornehrein auf Kromede gegangen bin, weshalb ich jetzt auch nur in der Rush-hour ne Höchstwartezeit von 30 Minuten habe. Und meine Freunde konnten nach einigem Warten ihre Asmodier dann doch auch noch auf Kromede erstellen, Geduld zahlt sich also aus. Viell sollten es sich vor allem kleiner Gilden, deren Chars noch relativ wenige Lvl's auf dem Buckel haben, überlegen, ob se net doch noch auf nem weniger befüllten Server versuchen sollen.
> Auf die ganzen (teils auch Möchtegern-) Pro-Gilden kann ich sowieso verzichten, ich und meine Freunde machen einfach ne eigene Gilde auf und dann ist es ja egal, obs bei uns Pro-Gilden gibt oder net...
> Ich seh einfach mal das Positive bei der ganzen Sache: Wirkliche Aion-Fans drücken ein Auge zu und bleiben trotzdem. Lediglich diejenigen, die durch die ganze Werbung und das Hochgehype der Community dazugekommen sind, werden wieder gehen.
> Zurück bleiben gut gefüllte Server, die ohne oder mit wenig Wartezeit auskommen, viell haben wir ja auch glück und vielen der berühmt berüchtigten lol-Kiddies verlieren den Geduldsfaden und gehen wieder zu WOW &Co zurück. Selbst wenn nicht, "Geisterserver" werden uns wohl erspart werden...
> ...




Jau, ich finde das hast du gut beschrieben. Ich bin jetzt auch umgezogen auf den Krombacher-Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
30 Minuten zu Rushour zeit ist voll in ordnung wenn man im Gegenzug no Laggs und ausgeglichenes Fraktionsverhältnis hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für Kromede! Gegen den Rest!


----------



## Ciry (23. September 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen.
> 
> Aber wer hat bitte die "Pro"Server festgelegt. Ist schon merkwürdig, dass alle auf zwei Server spielen wollen.




Kommt davon wenn die meisten "bekannten" PVP Gilden auf Votan spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da kommts dann halt zu besseren schlachten undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich sag da nur Ultimus Imperium, Düsteres Schicksal,  & Co KG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (23. September 2009)

Ciry schrieb:


> Ich sag da nur Ultimus Imperium, Düsteres Schicksal,  & Co KG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagt mir alles nix ^^


----------



## cecilian (23. September 2009)

Aus DAoC kennt man sie auch nicht und in Warhammer gibts zwar ein UI, aber nur als kleines Licht.  Aber wer weiß, vielleicht verstecken sie sich ja auf Nischenservern ;P


----------



## SARodiRIEL (23. September 2009)

Also ich find die Warteschlangen super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ein klasse Noob-filter, oder sagen wir besser WoW-kiddie-filter. Das mit den Shops ist sehr schade, zeigt aber mal wieder ganz gut wie abgefu**t egoistisch viele Kids heutzutage sind. NCSoft kann da leider nix für wenn ein paar Assis den Shop nutzen um sich Warteschlangen zu sparen.
Da muss die Community jetzt eben so schlau sein diese "Camper" per Ticket zu melden, in der Hoffnung das der Bann den die GM's diesen Leuten dann (hoffentlich) aufbrummen dafür sorgt das sie wieder dahin gehen wo sie hingehören: in WOW!


----------



## Lintflas (23. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> also das kann ja wohl net sein das man 1-2 stunden sich anstellen muss um aion zocken und die dann noch schrieben keine weiteren server weil das würde spiel spaß verringern -.- wenn ich um freitag halb 6 nach hause komme und da is ja auch echtes realese kommt mehr als die hälfte ga net mehr zum zocken das kann ja wohl net sein...
> 
> wie seht ihr das?




Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, wo der erste Kindergarten-Heulsusen-Thread zu diesem Thema bleibt. 

Am Sonntag, den 20.9 habe ich mich um 21.05 Uhr eingeloggt und war auf Platz 1397 in der Warteschlange. Da hat es dann ca 7-10 Minuten gedauert, und ich war drin.
Das halte ich für absolut vertretbar. Dass es aber am Release-Tag zu Wartezeiten kommt, erklärt sich wohl von selbst. Teilweise ist die Community aber auch selbst schuld. 
Wenn sich jeder Depp auf Votan und Thor einen Asmo erstellen will, ist es wohl absolut logisch dass die Server irgendwann dicht sind.

Am Montag, den 21.9 habe ich mich Abends zwischen 19 und 21 Uhr zweimal auf Balder eingeloggt und hatte KEINE Warteschlange.
Am Dienstag, den 22.9 habe ich mich zwischen 14 und 18 Uhr dreimal auf Thor eingeloggt und hatte KEINE Warteschlange.

Und wenn der Andrang am 25.9 dann doch höher sein sollte als erwartet, wird NCSoft sicherlich noch weitere Server aufstellen. Die konnten schließlich nicht ahnen, dass die
halbe Welt plötzlich Aion spielen will.
Wie wäre es mal mit ein wenig Geduld? In ein paar Tagen wird sich das schon ausbalanciert haben, keine Sorge.


MfG


----------



## Ciry (23. September 2009)

cecilian schrieb:


> Aus DAoC kennt man sie auch nicht und in Warhammer gibts zwar ein UI, aber nur als kleines Licht.  Aber wer weiß, vielleicht verstecken sie sich ja auf Nischenservern ;P




lach, in WAR waren wir UI ganz oben.. waren auch bislang nur in Warhammer & Age of Conan vertreten und nun Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (23. September 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Am Montag, den 21.9 habe ich mich Abends zwischen 19 und 21 Uhr zweimal auf Votan eingeloggt und hatte KEINE Warteschlange.
> MfG




ich weiß ja nicht was du so eingenommen hast... keine Warteschlange... auf Votan.... um 19:00 bis 21:00 Uhr am Montag...
Wahrscheinlich merkst du schon gar nicht mehr wo du dich einloggst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal einer der Aion-Entwickler im Interview, der selber von Wartezeiten von 3 Stunden spricht: http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm?feature...=253&bhcp=1


----------



## Grimtom (23. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> also das kann ja wohl net sein das man 1-2 stunden sich anstellen muss um aion zocken und die dann noch schrieben keine weiteren server weil das würde spiel spaß verringern -.- wenn ich um freitag halb 6 nach hause komme und da is ja auch echtes realese kommt mehr als die hälfte ga net mehr zum zocken das kann ja wohl net sein...
> 
> wie seht ihr das?



warum soll es bei AION anderst ablaufen, als bei allen anderen MMO`s vorher ... ?? Das war schon bei WoW  .... bis ... Warhammer so. Und das wird bei angeblichen " Mega Hits "wohl auch in Zukunft so bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (23. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du so eingenommen hast... keine Warteschlange... auf Votan.... um 19:00 bis 21:00 Uhr am Montag...
> Wahrscheinlich merkst du schon gar nicht mehr wo du dich einloggst...
> 
> 
> ...




Ob ich etwas "eingeworfen" habe, ist in diesem Zusammenhang eher irrelevant. Entweder hatte ich Glück oder es lag an meinem Provider, aber meine Zeitangaben sind
absolut korrekt. 

Wie wäre es, wenn ihr mal aufhört hier rumzujammern. Diese Probleme werden sich bis Ende des Monats in Luft auflösen.
Aber ich bin mir jetzt schon sicher, dass die Leute bis dahin wieder was neues zum Meckern gefunden haben.  


MfG


----------



## Synti (23. September 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ob ich etwas "eingeworfen" habe, ist in diesem Zusammenhang eher irrelevant. Entweder hatte ich Glück oder es lag an meinem Provider, aber meine Zeitangaben sind
> absolut korrekt.
> 
> 
> MfG




also ich kann dir mal sagen wie es war: 
montag 20:30 Uhr = über 3 Std.
dienstag um: 19:00 Uhr über 3 Stunden (im büro mal gescheckt)
um 20:30 Uhr zu hause = über 6 Stunden (beides mit zwei unterschiedlichen providern)

Ich habe grundlegend kein problem mit Wartezeiten, aber 2 oder 3 Stunden hat nichts mit Wartezeit zu tuen.
Es gibt halt auch Leute die können sich nun mal nicht um 15:00 Uhr vor den Rechner hinsetzen... und verständnis für leute die sich ärgern wenn sie 
3 oder 5 Stunden warten sollen, kann man eigentlich auch haben... wenn man nicht völlig auf ein Egotrip ist...

Aber wie Du ja geschrieben hast, hast Du ja keine Probleme - Deswegen denke ich mal kannst Du nicht ganz mitreden...


----------



## ctullhu (23. September 2009)

heute abend balder eingeloggt, 21 uhr... 4 minuten gewartet. 22 uhr kromede eingeloggt, 0 warteschlange.
votan und thor habe ich mir am montag kurz gegeben und gelassen.
sicher nerven die schlangen, am 25. werden die richtig nerven, aber wenn ich dafür später volle server habe statt vieler halbleerer ist mir das recht.


----------



## Lintflas (23. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> also ich kann dir mal sagen wie es war:
> montag 20:30 Uhr = über 3 Std.
> dienstag um: 19:00 Uhr über 3 Stunden (im büro mal gescheckt)
> um 20:30 Uhr zu hause = über 6 Stunden (beides mit zwei unterschiedlichen providern)
> ...



Was willst Du mir damit jetzt sagen? Etwa dass ich Mist erzähle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat irgendjemand behauptet, dass man kein Verständnis für die Leute hat? Mit Egotrip hat das wohl kaum etwas zu tun.
Ich halte es nur für weltfremd, deswegen rumzujammern. Die werden das Problem schon noch lösen. So ist das nunmal bei einem MMORPG-Release.


----------



## Synti (23. September 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Was willst Du mir damit jetzt sagen? Etwa dass ich Mist erzähle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also so hast du erstmal angefangen...
*Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, wo der erste Kindergarten-Heulsusen-Thread zu diesem Thema bleibt.* 

sieht schon nach egotrip aus... denn dich betrifft es doch gar nicht wie du geschrieben hast...
(wahrscheinlich weil du den über-provider hast) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich muß echt etwas schmunzeln)

btw. verrate uns mal deinen provider... will auch keine warteschlangen mehr...


----------



## battschack (23. September 2009)

Habe nicht alles gelesen aber wurde nicht gesagt das am 25.9 kein limit gibt? Auser Fraktion beschränkung dammits ca. gleich bleibt?

Habe ich irgendwo gelesen^^


----------



## EmbersLeft (23. September 2009)

betrachtet das ganze mal von der wirtschaftlichen Seite:

Serverkapazitäten erhöhen kostet Geld , neue Server kosten ebenfalls Geld ... Ressourcen sind vorhanden, aber was will man vermeiden ? Dass man am Ende 20 Server hat, von denen 16 mit 100 - 200 spielern vollbepackt sind ... somit testet man mal mit den vorhandenen Servern, wie groß der Andrang ist ... und da kann man ruhig davon ausgehen, dass zumindestens mal die Kapazitäten erhöht werden. 

Finde den Schritt von NCSoft durchaus nachvollziehbar und gerechtfertigt .. war bislang selbst nur 2 mal in der Warteschlange ... und die halbe Stunde Wartezeit hat mich keinesfalls umgebracht ... gibt so viele nette Sachen die man in der Zwischenzeit noch erledigen kann XD


----------



## Synti (23. September 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Habe nicht alles gelesen aber wurde nicht gesagt das am 25.9 kein limit gibt? Auser Fraktion beschränkung dammits ca. gleich bleibt?
> 
> Habe ich irgendwo gelesen^^




nee nicht ganz, aber eben kam die meldung das sie bis zum we einen neuen server hinstellen werden und das limit erhöhen werden.

http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...ID=135&page=


----------



## Dellamorte (23. September 2009)

Huhu könnt ihr mal das jammern aufhören?!
die Warteschlange und das langsame erhöhen der Limits ist das beste Mittel um die Kapazitäten den Spielermengen anzupassen.
Spätestens in 1-2 Wochen ist das vorbei und wir können von Anfang an ohne Lags zocken.
Der erste Monat ist eh kostenlos, also wayne.......


----------



## roffell (23. September 2009)

sehe ich auch so... wartet ab ich bin mir schon fast sicher dass ein neuer server hinzu kommen wird aber wartet erstmal den release ab... ändern wird sich auf jeden fall was

ihr geht bestimmt auch sonntags in der ferienzeit bei sonnenschein zum vergnügungspark und meckert dort auch über die lange warteschlangen rum


----------



## zadros (23. September 2009)

und bitte leute tut den anderen einen gefallen und lasst das unfaire AFK-Shop gedöns um stundenlang net vom Server zu fliegen ... Ihr wollt doch auch schnell einloggen und net ewig auf Position 1000/x hängen und es geht net weiter weil NIEMAND ausloggt sondern alle AFK shoppen


----------



## wackalion (23. September 2009)

@Zadros
Total Agree!!!


----------



## xell1980 (23. September 2009)

Ich habe keine Probleme mehr mit Warteschlangen...

...bin mit meinen Freunden auf Kromede gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. September 2009)

xell1980 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme mehr mit Warteschlangen...
> 
> ...bin mit meinen Freunden auf Kromede gewechselt
> 
> ...




Willkommen!
Hoffentlich findet man euch auf Seiten der Elyos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roffell (23. September 2009)

hehe wie nun alle auf dem krombacher server kommen ;D   hätten gestern nicht so viel damit rumprotzen sollen ;D    ne scherz finde ich gut ! ;D werde dort auch anfangen ;P
*ungedultig auf den amazon key wartet*

oh man am liebsten würd ich schon jetzt los legen ;D krombacher server ftw ;P

stelle mir gerade so vor man steht 6 std in der warteschlange, man hat nur noch 5 Minuten bis es endlich losgeht und dann.... Router-Internetneueinwahl ;D


----------



## Randor2 (23. September 2009)

Ich versteh die Heulerei überhaupt nicht.
Klar sind Warteschlangen nervig, aber was kann NCsoft dafür dass Thor und Votan überfüllt sind bis unter die Hutschnur, Balder und Kromede aber nicht mal ansatzweise.
Jetzt kann man noch gemütlich die Server wechseln ohne was zu verlieren.

Naja ich würd ja wetten dass wenn sie noch 2 Deutsche Server aufmachen die leer bleiben und Thor/Votan weiter aus allen Nähten platzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Kristallkugel an* Am 25. kommen wieder 80% auf eben diese 2 Server und wollen nen Asmo spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Kristallkugel aus*


----------



## roffell (23. September 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Heulerei überhaupt nicht.
> Klar sind Warteschlangen nervig, aber was kann NCsoft dafür dass Thor und Votan überfüllt sind bis unter die Hutschnur, Balder und Kromede aber nicht mal ansatzweise.
> Jetzt kann man noch gemütlich die Server wechseln ohne was zu verlieren.
> 
> ...




lass sie doch rumheulen ;D finde es nur noch lustig ;P alle die trotz der problematik auf den vollen servern spielen will sind alles nur mitläufer ;P


----------



## xell1980 (23. September 2009)

Klar Elyos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was anderes kann man ja nicht erstllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eigentlich hätte es ja ein Asmo werden sollen, aber jetzt bin ich froh, dass ich mit einem Elyos zwangsbeglückt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roffell (23. September 2009)

Elyos sind cool ;P ^^

ich hoffe mein wunschname ist noch vorhanden


----------



## Mikehoof (23. September 2009)

Nach dem Chaos gestern sind wir mit unserer angehenden Legion auf Kromede eingekehrt und siehe da es war viel angenehmer. Sehr gut besucht, weniger flames usw.
Wer über Warteschlangen jammert und nicht wechselt ist selber schuld :-)


----------



## roffell (23. September 2009)

auf elyos`?^^


----------



## xell1980 (23. September 2009)

Ich seh's schon kommen: Übermorgen ist Kromede voll und wir sitzen wieder in der Warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (23. September 2009)

Hoffentlich auf Elyos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir brauchen mehr Gegner zum kloppen...die sterben so schnell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fredolino (23. September 2009)

ich find die wartezeiten nicht so schlim thor  maxx 4 stunden xD


aber  der thread is gut dann wolllen einige gar nich erst kommen und die stehen uns dann nicht im weg  ....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich find aion einfach klasse   bin level 22 und hatte keine probleme mit quest  ... asia grinden war aso noch nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (23. September 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> auf elyos`?^^



Klar aber das wollten wir sowieso.


----------



## Shaft13 (23. September 2009)

Wenn ihr Server nennt ohne Warteschlange,solltet ihr die Fraktion auch nennen.

Denn NC Soft hat dafür gesorgt, das die Differenz zwischen Eloys und Asmos nicht größer als aktuell 4% ist. Somit 48 zu 52%. Nur ist es völlig ausgeschlossen,das auf jedem Server fast annährend gleiches Fraktionsverhältniss besteht. Kein einziger Server wo die Differenz größer ist.

Wie NCSoft jetzt das ganze begrenzt hat,weiss ich nicht,jedoch zeigt die aktuelle Liveserverstatitik wohl nicht die erstellen Chars auf den Servern an,sondern wieviele sich einloggen dürfen pro Fraktion.

So kann es theoretisch sein,das auf Asmodier Seite 3 mal mehr Spieler Chars haben als auf Eloy Seite. Auf Eloy Seite jeder reinkommt ohne Wartezeit, Asmodier 6 Stunden Wartezeit haben.

Kleines Beispiel: 3000 Leute dürfen auf den Server gleichzeitig drauf. Dann ist das ganze wohl auf 1500 pro Seite getrennt.(vielleicht mit kleiner % Tolereanz auf,wenn auf der anderen Seite nicht so viele spielen.)

Haben jetzt 1500 Eloys dort einen Charakter aber 5000 Asmodier, dann haben die Eloys 0 Wartezeit und kommen alle drauf, aber bei den Asmodiern gibts 6 Stunden Wartezeit.


----------



## Rethelion (23. September 2009)

@Shaft13: Sind das Vermutungen, oder hast du dafür irgendwelche Quellen?

So wie ich nämlich die Tweets vom Aion-Team verstanden habe gibt es nur eine Warteschlange für beide Fraktionen. Und warum sollte sich die Serverstatistik auf die möglichen Logins beschränken? Dann hätte sie null Aussagekraft und ich gehe eher davon aus das sie sich auf alle erstellten Charaktere bezieht.


----------



## Tiegars (23. September 2009)

Grimtom schrieb:


> warum soll es bei AION anderst ablaufen, als bei allen anderen MMO`s vorher ... ?? Das war schon bei WoW  .... bis ... Warhammer so. Und das wird bei angeblichen " Mega Hits "wohl auch in Zukunft so bleiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt so nicht. Bei WOW kannst du dich ned am morgen einloggen und am abend dann spielen^^ Der Client schmeisst dich raus. Nur so als Info. Da ist es viel besser gelöst.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## zadros (23. September 2009)

die begrenzung 48%/52% max bezieht sich nur auf accs pro fraktion  nicht aber auf das einloggen - beide seiten haben die gleiche warteschlange


----------



## Shaft13 (23. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Shaft13: Sind das Vermutungen, oder hast du dafür irgendwelche Quellen?
> 
> So wie ich nämlich die Tweets vom Aion-Team verstanden habe gibt es nur eine Warteschlange für beide Fraktionen. Und warum sollte sich die Serverstatistik auf die möglichen Logins beschränken? Dann hätte sie null Aussagekraft und ich gehe eher davon aus das sie sich auf alle erstellten Charaktere bezieht.



Sind Vermutungen.

Ganz einfach daher, das es für mich quasi ausgeschlossen ist,das auf 12 Servern quasi identisches Fraktionsverhältniss besteht.
Nirgends mal ein 60 zu 40 oder auch nur mal ein 45 zu 55%. Das ist für miche indeutig künstlich begrenzt in irgendeiner Weise.

Und zu den Warteschlangen, was bringt einen eine künstliche Begrenzung um einen Server ausgeglichen bei zB 50/50 zu halten, wenn dann im Endeffekt von der einen Seite nur ein Bruchteil auf denS erver kommt, weil die andere Seite die meisten Plätze auf dem Server schon belegt hat.

Dann hat man ein Theroretisches verhältnis von 50/50 auf dem Server, aber in dem Moment in der Praxis ein 10 zu 90% Verhältnis im Spiel.
Und deswegen glaube ich nicht an eine gemeinsame Warteschlange.

Sind aber wie gesagt, alles Vermutungen,keine Beweise.


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Sind Vermutungen.
> 
> Ganz einfach daher, das es für mich quasi ausgeschlossen ist,das auf 12 Servern quasi identisches Fraktionsverhältniss besteht.
> Nirgends mal ein 60 zu 40 oder auch nur mal ein 45 zu 55%. Das ist für miche indeutig künstlich begrenzt in irgendeiner Weise.
> ...



Naja, das ist ganz einfach erklärt. Es gibt Sperren sobald eine Fraktion droht zur Übermacht zu werden (offiziell wurde gesagt, dass die Sperre bei 60 zu 40 greift). Die Sperre bleibt dann so lange aufrecht bis wieder eine bestimmte Balance hergestellt ist. Bei der schieren Spielerzahl auf die "wenigen" Server aufgeteilt und der Schwierigkeit auf Server überhaupt zu kommen denke ich schon, dass die Zahlen realistisch sind. Es war sowieso im Vorfeld nur ein geringes Übergewicht von Amosdier statistisch in Foren festgestellt worden (keine der Umfragen in irgendwelchen Foren hatte auf ein 60 zu 40 Verhältnis für Asmodier hingedeutet).

Zu Beginn gab es auf einigen Seiten Sperren und man konnte sich auf einigen Servern einfach keine Asmodier erstellen. Natürlich ist das künstlich und es hat mit Sicherheit einige Leute dazu bewegt, sich für Elyos zu entscheiden (oder auch umgekehrt). Nicht jeder Spieler legt so großen Wert darauf und ist so fixiert auf eine bestimmte Seite.

Ich denke schon, dass die Server eine gemeinsame Warteschlange für Elyos und Asmodier haben und auf jeden Fall teilt man sie sich auch noch mit den Leuten die nur versuchen einen Charakter zu erstellen.


----------



## Shaft13 (23. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ganz einfach erklärt. Es gibt Sperren sobald eine Fraktion droht zur Übermacht zu werden (offiziell wurde gesagt, dass die Sperre bei 60 zu 40 greift). Die Sperre bleibt dann so lange aufrecht bis wieder eine bestimmte Balance hergestellt ist. Bei der schieren Spielerzahl auf die "wenigen" Server aufgeteilt und der Schwierigkeit auf Server überhaupt zu kommen denke ich schon, dass die Zahlen realistisch sind. Es war sowieso im Vorfeld nur ein geringes Übergewicht von Amosdier statistisch in Foren festgestellt worden (keine der Umfragen in irgendwelchen Foren hatte auf ein 60 zu 40 Verhältnis für Asmodier hingedeutet).
> 
> Zu Beginn gab es auf einigen Seiten Sperren und man konnte sich auf einigen Servern einfach keine Asmodier erstellen. Natürlich ist das künstlich und es hat mit Sicherheit einige Leute dazu bewegt, sich für Elyos zu entscheiden (oder auch umgekehrt). Nicht jeder Spieler legt so großen Wert darauf und ist so fixiert auf eine bestimmte Seite.
> 
> Ich denke schon, dass die Server eine gemeinsame Warteschlange für Elyos und Asmodier haben und auf jeden Fall teilt man sie sich auch noch mit den Leuten die nur versuchen einen Charakter zu erstellen.



Naja,hast du irgendwo gelesen,das manche 5-6 Server ausprobieren mussten,bis sie ihre Chars erstellen konnte wegen Sperre??

Wie gesagt,12 Server, alle zwischen 48 und 52 % Spielerverhältnis ist völlig unmöglich ohne rigoroses eingreifen von NCSoft.
,
Um dieses Verhältnis zu haben müssten tausende Spieler mehrere Server und Seiten ausprobiert haben,bis sie irgendwo Chars erstellen konnten.

Nein, solche engen Verhältniszahlen sind völlig unmöglich von selbst.

In der Regel ist dieses Verhältnis ohne gezieltes Steuern des Herstellers sogar eher unwahrscheinlich.,als normal.


----------



## Ceset (23. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Naja,hast du irgendwo gelesen,das manche 5-6 Server ausprobieren mussten,bis sie ihre Chars erstellen konnte wegen Sperre??
> 
> Wie gesagt,12 Server, alle zwischen 48 und 52 % Spielerverhältnis ist völlig unmöglich ohne rigoroses eingreifen von NCSoft.
> ,
> ...



Falls es bis jetzt noch nirgendwo steht: Ja es war genauso, dass man 5-6 Server probieren musste, bis man einen Asmodier erstellen konnte. Die Meldung "Ihr könnt auf diesem Server keinen Asmodier erstellen, außer ihr habt bereits einen" erschien vor dem Eintritt in die Warteschlange. Wenn man einloggen konnte, stand nur Elyos zur Charerstellung zur Auswahl. Das Fraktionsgleichgewicht wurde von NCSoft künstlich herbeigeführt. Bei 47:53 wurde gesperrt, bei 48:52 waren beide Seiten offen.
Ich weiß dass, weil ich von Samstag 21 Uhr bis gestern 6.55 Uhr gewartet habe, um einen Asmodier auf Votan zu erstellen (ich hatte keinen Chat preselected).


----------



## Misuma (23. September 2009)

ich sag dazu nur ... WArteschlangen sind auf jeden besser als in 60 tagen leere server!!!!

Und ausserdem haben se gasagt das wenn es so bleibt ab freitag dann schalten se auch noch server dazu


----------



## Æzørt (23. September 2009)

jo wenns so beibt kommt am freitag nen neuer server ABER: das änderrt nix anden warte schlagen. da muss die community selber reagieren und sich selbständig verteilen.


----------



## Shaft13 (23. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> jo wenns so beibt kommt am freitag nen neuer server ABER: das änderrt nix anden warte schlagen. da muss die community selber reagieren und sich selbständig verteilen.



Und wenn neue Server kommen löst das welches Problem für die ,die einen Char und ihre Gilde auf zB Thor haben??
Komplett neuanfangen??

Wo ist dennd as problem 2 Server aufzustellen mit gleichen Namen und Datenbank, und die Zahl der möglichen Spieler somit zu verdoppeln, dopplete Channelanzahl usw und wenn die Spielerrate gesunken ist,so das ein Server langt, den zweiten einfach rausnehmen?

Und nochmals, 60 Tage spielen und dann leere Server haben ,die dann zusammengelegt werden verspricht 1000 mal mehr Spielspass als 60 tage lang 2-6 Stunden Wartezeit zu haben auf einen vollen Server, auf den man eh nicht wirklich drauf kommt.


----------



## Lari (23. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Wo ist dennd as problem 2 Server aufzustellen mit gleichen Namen und Datenbank, und die Zahl der möglichen Spieler somit zu verdoppeln, dopplete Channelanzahl usw und wenn die Spielerrate gesunken ist,so das ein Server langt, den zweiten einfach rausnehmen?


Ach, so einfach ist das...


----------



## Harika (23. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Wo ist dennd as problem 2 Server aufzustellen mit gleichen Namen und Datenbank, und die Zahl der möglichen Spieler somit zu verdoppeln, dopplete Channelanzahl usw und wenn die Spielerrate gesunken ist,so das ein Server langt, den zweiten einfach rausnehmen?
> 
> Und nochmals, 60 Tage spielen und dann leere Server haben ,die dann zusammengelegt werden verspricht 1000 mal mehr Spielspass als 60 tage lang 2-6 Stunden Wartezeit zu haben auf einen vollen Server, auf den man eh nicht wirklich drauf kommt.



zu 1. Aion ist komplexer als "Hello World"
zu. 2. Das ist nicht das Ziel eines MMOs, zwei Monate Spass zu haben und dann Sinnflut.


----------



## macro (23. September 2009)

Nix für ungut ganz ehrlich, aber wer hier groß rumtönt wie "Egal" es ihm ist in einer 2-4 Stunden-Warteschlange zu hocken ist entweder

1) chronischer Schulschwänzer
2) Hartz 4 Empfänger mit zuviel Zeit oder
3) zu süchtig um sich mehr als 3 Stunden Schlaf pro Nacht zu gönnen

Wenn man später leere Server vermeiden will ist das nachvollziehbar, dies letztendlich den "Kunden" durch üble Wartezeiten ausbaden zu lassen 
ist aber der Falsche Weg.

Da kommen doch echt welche die schreiben: "3 Stunden warten, na und? dafür sind die Server später noch voll"
Unfassbar lächerliche Argumentation für mich! 
OK wer sich in der Zeit durch seitlich gedrehten Kopf 2 volle Spielfilme reindrückt gibt sich vieleicht damit zufrieden, 
Spieler die jedoch noch andere Dinge als Warteschlangen betreten zu tun haben hat NCSoft mit seiner Einstellung schon halb vergrault.


----------



## Mikehoof (23. September 2009)

> Wo ist dennd as problem 2 Server aufzustellen mit gleichen Namen und Datenbank, und die Zahl der möglichen Spieler somit zu verdoppeln, dopplete Channelanzahl usw und wenn die Spielerrate gesunken ist,so das ein Server langt, den zweiten einfach rausnehmen?



Sorry aber so einen Schwachsinn zu schreiben.... Was ist denn wenn die Spielerzahl nicht sinkt? Spielen die Leute bei deiner Lösung alle im gleichen Abyss? Doppelte Channelzahl ist auch so ein toller Vorschlag... Am besten 40 Channels für die Startgebiete oder? Dann ab 21 gibt es Gruppenkuscheln.

Langen euch die angekündigten Maßnahmen nicht? Neuer Server Erhöhung der Kapazitäten...


----------



## Norjena (23. September 2009)

macro schrieb:


> 1) chronischer Schulschwänzer
> 2) Hartz 4 Empfänger mit zuviel Zeit oder
> 3) zu süchtig um sich mehr als 3 Stunden Schlaf pro Nacht zu gönnen



Wer so früh postet gehört wohl zu den erwähnten wie? 

Bitte unterlasst Flames gegen irgendwelche Leute wenn deren Meinung nicht gleich die eure ist.

Wir sind uns einig das zu viele Leute auf Thor und Votan spielen, die sollten sich auf Kromede und Balder verteilen, wir sind uns auch einig das ein Server mehr sicher nicht schaden würde. Wir sind uns auch einig das zu viele Server wie zb. in Warhammer ebenfalls der falsche Weg sind. Wir sind uns auch einig, das zb. andere Spiele wie WoW ähnliche Probleme mit zu vollen, und sehr leeren Servern haben.
Wir sind uns auch einig, das es keine Lösung gibt, die alle zufrieden stellt (auch neue Server nicht, weil dann Leute meckern die auf Imba Thor mit Imba Thors Epic Hammer Leute smashen wollen zb.).

Warum geht ihr euch dann gegenseitig an die Gurgel?


----------



## Randor2 (23. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Und wenn neue Server kommen löst das welches Problem für die ,die einen Char und ihre Gilde auf zB Thor haben??
> Komplett neuanfangen??



Ja neu anfangen! Ihr habt dann 3 Tage  "verloren" aber dafür keine Warteschlange mehr. Ausrechnen was für euch besser ist müsst ihr aber selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ihr wusstet sicher das Thor und Votan die vollen Server werden. Also nicht meckern sondern Köpfe zusammen und was überlegen.


----------



## Synti (23. September 2009)

Es wird zum WE einen neuen Server geben: http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...ID=135&page
und ja es werden Fraktionen mit gewalt begrenzt: http://de.aiononline.com/promotion/preselection/


Wie man schon sieht, sind die Server nicht rappelvoll sondern man hat sie wohl erstmal auf rund 60% gedeckelt..

alles wird gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (23. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Und wenn neue Server kommen löst das welches Problem für die ,die einen Char und ihre Gilde auf zB Thor haben??
> Komplett neuanfangen??
> 
> Wo ist dennd as problem 2 Server aufzustellen mit gleichen Namen und Datenbank, und die Zahl der möglichen Spieler somit zu verdoppeln, dopplete Channelanzahl usw und wenn die Spielerrate gesunken ist,so das ein Server langt, den zweiten einfach rausnehmen?
> ...



die ganze gilde könnte wechseln ich habe lieber alleine spaß und finde neue freunde auf einem server ohne warteeit als 6 stunden wartezeit damit ich mit der gilde spielen kann. und das mit den server geht nicht und selst wenn es gehen würde dann kackt dein rechner ab weil zu iele spieler auf einem haufen sind. mhr channels bringt es auch nicht ich glaube du verstehst nicht was diese channels sind. die channels sind instanzierte bereiche das ändert nichts an der zahl wie viele leute auf den server passen selbst mit 500 verschiedenen channels können sich trotzdem nur 10000 (ist nur geraten sind bestimmt mehr) accs einloggen


----------



## pulla_man (23. September 2009)

bei warhammer wurde geflamed sie sollen neue server aufmachen, da wurde GOA beschimpft etc. NCsoft wird gelobt mit noch längeren warteschlangen. grandios


----------



## Vampiry (23. September 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> bei warhammer wurde geflamed sie sollen neue server aufmachen, da wurde GOA beschimpft etc. NCsoft wird gelobt mit noch längeren warteschlangen. grandios




Jup, weil man von den Fehlern von GOA gelernt hat.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (23. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> jo wenns so beibt kommt am freitag nen neuer server ABER: das änderrt nix anden warte schlagen. da muss die community selber reagieren und sich selbständig verteilen.


ja lol, klar, "muss die community selber reagieren" xD
Wenn ich mir 20 Seiten an Kommentaren in diesem Thread durchlesen und davon den Mittelwert nehme,
kann sich diese community wahrscheinlich nichtmal selber die Schuhe binden,
wie soll man dann soviel Selbständigkeit erwarten, dass sich diese Leute eigenständig und halbwegs ausgeglichen auf unterschiedlichen (mehr als 2 :-o) Servern verteilen? o.O


Enschuldigt meine Sarkasmus, aber ich kann das ewige Geheule und gwhine einfach nicht mehr hören -.-
Wenn euch online spielen schon so weh tut, ihr damit nicht fertig werdet und was weiß ich was,
dann spielt doch Mensch ärgere dich nicht oder Uno >.<


----------



## Serinara (23. September 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man sich mal vor Augen halten, dass wir alle im Moment kostenlos spielen um die letzte Feinjustage vorzunehmen und die erforderlichen Kapazitäten auszutesten.
Nichts im Leben ist umsonst!

Was insgesamt die Informationspolitik angeht kann man nc-soft wohl kaum einen Vorwurf machen. 
Wenn ich das hier sehe - http://de.aiononline.com/promotion/preselection/ - sind sie dem aktuellen Marktführer um einiges voraus.

Auch wenn man die Systemstabiliät betrachtet, hat der Marktführer bisher bei jedem kleinen Patch mehr Probleme gehabt als Aion zum Release-Termin.

Edit: Ersetze "Marktführer" mit "marktführendem MMO-Game in Europa" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (23. September 2009)

Der MMO Marktführer IST NC Soft...Lineage 1 und 2 haben weit mehr Spieler als WoW, wenn auch nur in Asien, und das sind nicht die einzigen NC Soft Spiele, da wären noch Guild Wars etc....


----------



## Pilgrim24 (23. September 2009)

Öh das Game ist seit 3 Tagen Online und es wird JETZT schon Rumgemäckert ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist doch nicht euer Ernst oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder Kann es sein das euch Langweilig ist nur weil ihr in einer Warteschlange seit und nicht Spielen könnt ?

Tut mir echt leid aber ich weiß nicht was ich dazu sagen soll 
das hier einfach nur bescheuert sich aufzuregen weil man in einer warteschlange  ist 

Tipp. ich warte bis ich Aion spiele  bis am 30 weil da die Größte welle von allen schon weg ist ich werde keine probleme haben  überlegen leute man hat da was oben drin das sollte man ab und an auch mal nutzen. (Nicht Böse gemeint)

Viel Spaß an die  das Spiel genießen und Spaß dabei haben  es zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viel Spaß an die die lieber weiter Rumzicken wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Aion ist ein Gutes spiel es läuft echt sehr gut find sogar für den anfang zu gut dafür gibts eine 1 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## franzmann (23. September 2009)

die einen wollen mehr kapazitäten           =    heulen alle rum das se für ein questmob 2std brauchen 
die anderen wollen mehr server              =    wechselt eh nur 2% den server also heulen alle immernoch rum 
die anderen lieben die warteschlange      =     heulen alle rum die in der warteschlange sind


also im grunde genommen ist es ja fast egal was passiert denn es wird immer geweint 


mfg


----------



## Æzørt (23. September 2009)

wenn einfach m nen paar tausend von votan oder thor runter gehen würden und alle mal so sozial wären und mit ihren shops nicht den server zu blockieren dann hätten wir ne wartezeit von ner halben stunde zur rush-hour und das auf allen server.


----------



## franzmann (23. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> wenn einfach m nen paar tausend von votan oder thor runter gehen würden und alle mal so sozial wären und mit ihren shops nicht den server zu blockieren dann hätten wir ne wartezeit von ner halben stunde zur rush-hour und das auf allen server.





das wirste aber nie erleben denn der deutsche ist allgemein ein ICH mensch das heisst erst komme ich und dann die anderen 



mfg


----------



## advanced08 (23. September 2009)

vorallem nervern die user shops in den hauptstädten


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2009)

Es waere bestimmt nicht schwer per Patch (zumindest voruebergehend) zu aktivieren, dass die Shop-AFKler nach 30min oder so automatisch gekickt werden. Ich meine - wenn ich im Spiel Leute mit Shop und "AFK - olol!"-Schild sehe, dann find ich das schon daneben...


----------



## Kichiro (23. September 2009)

@franzmann
Sorry aber es gibt viele andere Nationen die auch so denken, ich glaube das ist einfach nur "Menschlich" das ein jeder an sein bedachtes wohl denkt.
Bitte nicht verwechseln mit Gastfreundlichkeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic
Auch wenn man es leider sagen muss, aber bei WoW musste ich nie so lange warten um zocken zu dürfen.
Aber ok, warten wir es ab wie es am 25.09 wird.


----------



## iNexx (23. September 2009)

Kichiro schrieb:


> @franzmann
> Sorry aber es gibt viele andere Nationen die auch so denken, ich glaube das ist einfach nur "Menschlich" das ein jeder an sein bedachtes wohl denkt.
> Bitte nicht verwechseln mit Gastfreundlichkeit.
> 
> ...




Stimmt bei WoW war es beim Release so das du wenigstens immer Häppchenweise spielen konntest. 

-> Server ON
-> Warteschlange ca 30min-1h
-> Spontaner Login Server Crash ( Alle gefühlten 45 min )
-> 5-20s lags
-> Lootbug
-> Server OFF
-> Rollback
-> Server ON
-> Warteschlange ca 30min-1h
-> 5-20s lags
-> Lootbug
-> Rollback
.
.
Server 1-4h Offline

.
.
.
-> Server ON
-> Spontaner Login Server Crash ( Alle gefühlten 45 min )
-> Warteschlange ca 30min-1h
-> 5-20s lags
-> Lootbug
-> Server OFF
-> Rollback
-> Server ON
-> Warteschlange ca 30min-1h
-> 5-20s lags
-> Lootbug
-> Rollback
.
.
.
n


Stimmt das war natürlich viel besser!


----------



## Nantasarian (23. September 2009)

INexx stimmt fast aber du hast vergessen, das es beim WoW-Start und eine ganze Zeit danach auch Wartelisten gegeben hat. Deshalb sind meine Chars dort auch auf vielen Servern verteilt gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kichiro (23. September 2009)

Schön und nett aufgelistet, aber komicherweise kann ich mich erinnern das ich seit Release damals zocken konnte.

Also so wie bei Aion habe ich das bei WoW nicht erlebt. Sorry aber war leider so.


----------



## Nantasarian (23. September 2009)

Kichiro schrieb:


> Also so wie bei Aion habe ich das bei WoW nicht erlebt. Sorry aber war leider so.


hehe das liegt daran das Menschen schlechte Dinge schneller vergessen als Gute - darum auch immer die Bemerkungen von uns Uralten dass früher alles besser war


----------



## iNexx (23. September 2009)

habe es nochmal angepasst! Stimmt das hatte ich vergesse! @ Kichiro: Es war leider wirklich so!


----------



## zadros (23. September 2009)

iNexx schrieb:


> habe es nochmal angepasst! Stimmt das hatte ich vergesse! @ Kichiro: Es war leider wirklich so!



du hast auch die spontanen login server crashes nach dem wieder hoch fahren der server vergessen, aber es geht hier ja eigentlich nicht um wow sondern um warten und langeweile vertreiben xD


----------



## iNexx (23. September 2009)

Stimmt! Bor ist das lange her! Habs euch zur liebe nochmals angepasst!


----------



## wiligut (23. September 2009)

So schlimm ist's mit dem warten doch gar nicht mehr, oder? Ich bin auf Thor und hab gestern Abend 17.30 Uhr 20 Minuten warten müssen und nach relogg gegen 22 Uhr gar keine Warteschlange mehr. Am Sonntag dagegen kam ich um 21.30 uhr nicht mal in die Warteschlange weil Server zu voll.

Das ist normal und bei jedem Launch so, aus Neugier Massenanstrum und nach der ersten Woche normalisiert es sich langsam.


----------



## teroa (23. September 2009)

so 14.45 server votan warteschlange von 1 stunde plus mittlerweile...

verdammte schule kann die nicht bis 20 uhr gehen...


----------



## evergrace (23. September 2009)

omg jetzt is 14.53 und ich habe scho 1.5 stunden zu warten auf votan
anscheinend is nur der server so arg überfüllt


----------



## teroa (23. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> omg jetzt is 14.53 und ich habe scho 1.5 stunden zu warten auf votan
> anscheinend is nur der server so arg überfüllt



jo ich war ja vor kurzen noch drauf dann kahm aber wieder mal nen netter gameabsturz.. (wahrscheinlich GK treiber schon zu alt wieder mal (was ich aber net glaube,gibt einige mit den fehler)^^)
und es warren ja massig afk shops wieder da..


----------



## evergrace (23. September 2009)

da muss ncsoft mal durchgreifen, die leute mal bannen mit den shops
hätte ich vorher gewusst dass der server so voll ist, wäre ich auf nen andern gegangen aber jetzt mit lvl 21 wieder von neu anfangen...


----------



## Raffit (23. September 2009)

Das ist echt nicht zu glauben mit der kacke hier...von der Serveränderung merk ich gar nichts...echt zum schreien was da abgeht


----------



## teroa (23. September 2009)

in 1 min fahren die server runter hör ich grad...


----------



## Skyler93 (23. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> in 1 min fahren die server runter hör ich grad...



Ach wie ich mich freu, komm von Stadt her, warteschlange endlich drin, und was ist SErver gehen down XD


----------



## Savi (23. September 2009)

bin ja mal gespannt was das gibt ^^


----------



## teroa (23. September 2009)

Savi schrieb:


> bin ja mal gespannt was das gibt ^^



ka eventuell nur die afkshops kicken


----------



## Skyler93 (23. September 2009)

Savi schrieb:


> bin ja mal gespannt was das gibt ^^



Da sie bei Twitter ganze zeit gesagt haben dasse versuchen die warteschlange zu verkürzen glaube ich sie probieren etwas, um die warteschlange zu verkürzen ! xD
Welchen lvl seid ihr schon??
wieviele Elyos/Asmodians schon gehaun??
ich sag nur
Lvl 22
48Elyos gehaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (23. September 2009)

Savi schrieb:


> bin ja mal gespannt was das gibt ^^



das is leichter als alle shops einzeln kicken xD


----------



## Perdoth (23. September 2009)

So habe meinen Key nun bekommen
Frage : Möchte mir nen Elyos erstellen ist der noch Verfügbar? und welcher Server hat zurzeit die wenigste Warteschlange? Wenn sie wieder ON sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (23. September 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> So habe meinen Key nun bekommen
> Frage : Möchte mir nen Elyos erstellen ist der noch Verfügbar? und welcher Server hat zurzeit die wenigste Warteschlange? Wenn sie wieder ON sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich rate dir zu balder/kromede elyos


----------



## teroa (23. September 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> So habe meinen Key nun bekommen
> Frage : Möchte mir nen Elyos erstellen ist der noch Verfügbar? und welcher Server hat zurzeit die wenigste Warteschlange? Wenn sie wieder ON sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo elyos kannste ohne probs machen  nur die asmos sind überalle in der überzahl...
ka zumindest nicht votan der hat mit die längste schlange^^


----------



## AemJaY (23. September 2009)

balder elyos vorsicht RP Server
kromede elyos normaler Server!
Viel Spass.
Wir sehen uns Heute abend.


----------



## zadros (23. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> balder vorsicht RP Server




NEIN *inoffizieller *RP Server - heisst ein* normaler Server* auf dem sich Leute treffen die auch RP machen wollen!!!!!!


----------



## Perdoth (23. September 2009)

RP stell ich mir pervers vor XD


----------



## wackalion (23. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> jo ich war ja vor kurzen noch drauf dann kahm aber wieder mal nen netter gameabsturz.. (wahrscheinlich GK treiber schon zu alt wieder mal (was ich aber net glaube,gibt einige mit den fehler)^^)
> und es warren ja massig afk shops wieder da..




Hi,
Ich tippe mal Du hast eine ATI Karte. Die machen mit verschiedenen Games immer mal wieder Probleme. Nächstes mal NVidia Karte holen.

Es gibt aber auch andere ATI Treiber, die nicht offiziell sind, aber viel Kompatibler sind. Mir fällt im Moment leider nicht der Name ein.

Gruß


----------



## teroa (23. September 2009)

wackalion schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich tippe mal Du hast eine ATI Karte. Die machen mit verschiedenen Games immer mal wieder Probleme. Nächstes mal NVidia Karte holen.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch andere ATI Treiber, die nicht offiziell sind, aber viel Kompatibler sind. Mir fällt im Moment leider nicht der Name ein.
> ...



ja ich hab ati und mit sicher heit macht se keine probs...bei noch keinem spiel (naja auser bei gta 4 war es so)es war auhcv kein GK fehler oder so sondern irgend ne dll von aion..
das wasd du meinst ist der omegatreiber aber das gibs glaube schon ewig net mehr der letzte war 7.12 und das ist von 2008 und für vista 32/ati gibt es eh keinen davon..


----------



## Rayon (23. September 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> NEIN *inoffizieller *RP Server - heisst ein* normaler Server* auf dem sich Leute treffen die auch RP machen wollen!!!!!!


 "!" sind keine Rudeltiere.
Geh auf Kromede oder Balder, der rest ist voll ^^


----------



## evergrace (23. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> ja ich hab ati und mit sicher heit macht se keine probs...bei noch keinem spiel (naja auser bei gta 4 war es so)es war auhcv kein GK fehler oder so sondern irgend ne dll von aion..
> das wasd du meinst ist der omegatreiber aber das gibs glaube schon ewig net mehr der letzte war 7.12 und das ist von 2008 und für vista 32/ati gibt es eh keinen davon..


ne er hat schon recht, dass is nur bei ati grakas in verbindung mit win vista oder win 7
habe den selben bug und anscheinend gibs noch keine lösung
mfg


----------



## Perdoth (23. September 2009)

btw langsam könnten sie die server wieder hoch fahren oder wenigstens bescheid geben was los is


----------



## Rayon (23. September 2009)

2 Stunden sind sie off. Sprich bis etwa 6.


----------



## Perdoth (23. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> 2 Stunden sind sie off. Sprich bis etwa 6.


wo steht das oO


----------



## Perdoth (23. September 2009)

ON 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (23. September 2009)

wozu waren di off? wurde was gefixt? der wollten sie nur alle afk-shop-cheater kicken?


----------



## Zadig (23. September 2009)

Ich hab mir gestern nu nen neuen Char auf Kromede gemacht (Elyos) und siehe da, Warteschlange ade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (23. September 2009)

Ich könnt mal wieder so nen Serverneustart vertragen.


----------



## Kyragan (23. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Ich könnt mal wieder so nen Serverneustart vertragen.


"Neustart"


----------



## RogueS (23. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> "Neustart"



Ja, "Neustart", das Gegenteil von "Altlandung" un so.


----------



## teroa (23. September 2009)

och menno hab nen crysystem.dll fehler gehabt und darf jetzt 4 stunden warten das ist echt ne zumutung langsamm...


----------



## RogueS (23. September 2009)

Geh lieber raus aus der Schleife, ich mein ob du jetzt 3-4 Stunden wartest oder in 4 STunden einfach nochmal versuchst dürft sich nich viel nehmen, ich denke um 0Uhr gibts keine Warteschleife mehr. /hoffe ich


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Geh lieber raus aus der Schleife, ich mein ob du jetzt 3-4 Stunden wartest oder in 4 STunden einfach nochmal versuchst dürft sich nich viel nehmen, ich denke um 0Uhr gibts keine Warteschleife mehr. /hoffe ich





Warten solltest du eigentlich nicht mehr allzu lange müssen, denn NCSoft hat doch die Server hochgepowert.


----------



## RogueS (23. September 2009)

Klar sind die "Hochrechnungen" wärend des wartens alles andre als genau, aber 2k Leute in der Warteschleife sagen schon was aus^^


----------



## AemJaY (23. September 2009)

sry Innoffizieller RP Server.
Trotzdem sage ich es gerne, auch wens ein inofzieller RP Server ist..
Na klingt ja gut, Servers wieder da, in ner stunde Feierabend..
bis ich zu Hause bin, sind die server schön am laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und als elyos auf balder gibts keine warteschleife, yeah ich liebe dieses Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Hatte mit meiner ATI Graka keine Probleme, auch ned in der Open Beta!


----------



## teroa (23. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> PS: Hatte mit meiner ATI Graka keine Probleme, auch ned in der Open Beta!



nene liegt auch net an ati das aion manchmal crascht.. liegt an ner crysystem.dll und das haben einige aucvh nvidia nutzer..


----------



## evergrace (23. September 2009)

pc formatiert neuestes service pack drauf und jetzt funkt. es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (23. September 2009)

typische windows user analyse, installieren Sie bitte Windows neu dann sollte es klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evergrace (23. September 2009)

tja war die letzte möglichkeit was ich noch hatte, habe vorher folgende lösungen probiert
1. Aion Reparieren
2. Aion neu Inst.
3. graka treiber neu installieren
4. älteren graka treiber installieren
5. windows sp 2 inst.
6. geschaut ob RAM oder Festplatte was haben
naja dass ganze hat nen ganzn tag in anspruch genohmen und heute windows neu installieren gerade mal 2h inkl. aller progs zum inst.
Aufjedenfall macht die cryengine probs bei vista und win7, egal ob 32 bit oder 64 bit.


----------



## advanced08 (23. September 2009)

also ich hab keine probleme mit der cryengine spiele unter win7 64bit und hab nvidia treiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ctullhu (23. September 2009)

sowohl mit vista 64bit als auch mit 7 64 bit keine probleme mit ner radeon.
hab mal alle effekte getoggelt, hier was dazu, da was weg, keine abstürze.
ich will nu nicht windoof über den klee loben, aber das problem scheint tatsächlich irgendwo in deinem system zu stecken.


----------



## Syane (23. September 2009)

Wie schauts eigentlich ..mit neuen Servern aus zum 25.?

Sprich wenn alle anderen noch dazu kommen ...werden dann neue server dazu gestellt ..oder gehen die warteschlangen von 3h~ auf 6 hoch?

Ich spiele Aion noch nicht ...daher frag ich x)


----------



## Æzørt (23. September 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich ..mit neuen Servern aus zum 25.?


 ab freitag (oder samstag) wird es einen neuen server geben


----------



## cybersquad (23. September 2009)

aber wiso wollen alle so dringend auf thor oder votan zocken? ist doch auch geil wenn man auf einen anderem server zockt und dann  einer der ersten 50er ist ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarri (23. September 2009)

Server Thor: eben 5,4 Stunden
den nächsten Test auf nem anderen Server: 3,4 Std.

Hallo?? Was passiert am Freitag? 10 Stunden? und mehr....


----------



## Healor (23. September 2009)

Die Serverkapazität wurde ja schon hochgeschraubt. Am Wochenende kommt nochmal ein Server dazu. NC Soft sagt ja sie behalten das im Auge. Ich denke wenn es nach dem Wochenende weiterhin so derbe Wartezeiten gibt werden sie entweder nochmal einen neuen Server dazu stellen und/oder die Serverkapazität ein weiteres mal hochsetzen. Denke die wissen schon was sie tun.

Bevor sie jetzt 20 Server hinstellen wo dann jeweils nur 100 Leute drauf sind machen sie es halt so. Klar ist das nervig jetzt am anfang aber das pendelt sich schon ein mit der Zeit. Hoffe ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. September 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Warten solltest du eigentlich nicht mehr allzu lange müssen, denn NCSoft hat doch die Server hochgepowert.


Witz des Tages. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissler (23. September 2009)

Xarri schrieb:


> Server Thor: eben 5,4 Stunden
> den nächsten Test auf nem anderen Server: 3,4 Std.
> 
> Hallo?? Was passiert am Freitag? 10 Stunden? und mehr....



viele haben sich freigenommen und naja schühler können ja eh in der schule schlafen oder noch nie was davon gehört das MMOs einen von der schulpflicht befreien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (24. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> Es wird zum WE einen neuen Server geben: http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...ID=135&page
> und ja es werden Fraktionen mit gewalt begrenzt: http://de.aiononline.com/promotion/preselection/
> 
> 
> ...



Server sind auf 60% und man hat teilweise 6 Stunden Wartezeit?? Was ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## s4nct0 (24. September 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> sei ma nich so egoistisch es geht nich immer nur um dich.... einfach chillen und warten das man on gehn kann......
> edit: das is besser als wenn man mit hammer lags und viel zu vollen gebieten spielt was nur den spielspaß zerstören würde
> 
> 
> ...



genau immer schön den weltfrieden im auge behalten wenn man schon geld fürn spiel ausgegeben hat dann aber bitte damit die anderen auch schön spielen können...


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Server sind auf 60% und man hat teilweise 6 Stunden Wartezeit?? Was ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn.



der sinn liegt sicherlich daran, daß man in der "vorphase" die server technisch noch nicht belasten will und 
die woche abwartet das sich die startgebiete etwas auflockern. außerdem will man bestimmt auch noch die nachzügler
am freitag platz auf den servern lassen. (hoffe ich zumindest mal)

ich mach das jetzt immer so... wenn ich abends vom job komme level ich auf kromede und später daddel ich weiter auf votan.
dann werde ich sehen, welcher server meine heimat wird...


----------



## Roy1971 (24. September 2009)

Ich kann die ganze Aufregung hier nicht verstehen. Wer unbedingt auf vollen Servern spielen will (Votan/Thor) ist doch selber schuld. Soll sich dann nicht über Wartezeiten aufregen. Grundsätzlich kann man NC-Soft hier keine Vorwürfe machen. Im Gegenteil. Die haben wenigstens aus den Fehlern von anderen Firmen in der Vergangenheit gelernt. Vorbildlich.....

Und ich kann immer nur wieder sagen: Ich zocke ohne Warteschlage!!!!!


----------



## Kayzu (24. September 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Ich kann die ganze Aufregung hier nicht verstehen. Wer unbedingt auf vollen Servern spielen will (Votan/Thor) ist doch selber schuld. Soll sich dann nicht über Wartezeiten aufregen. Grundsätzlich kann man NC-Soft hier keine Vorwürfe machen. Im Gegenteil. Die haben wenigstens aus den Fehlern von anderen Firmen in der Vergangenheit gelernt. Vorbildlich.....
> 
> Und ich kann immer nur wieder sagen: Ich zocke ohne Warteschlage!!!!!



Wenn ich schon so einen Schwachsinn höre.
Wenn du mit Freunden ca. 10 Jahre zusammen online spielst und diese sich entscheiden auf Thor zu spielen, hat das nix mit Schuld zu tun.
Im Endeffekt ist es mir eigentlich egal auf welchen Server ich spiele, solange ich mit Freunden spiele.
Das Problem ist, ich werde sicherlich keinen von meinen Freunden überzeugen können den Server zu wechseln, da manche von denen schon lvl 28+ sind.
Meiner ist mittlerweile auf lvl 20 angelangt und ich hab auch nicht wirklich Lust nochmal von vorne zu beginnen.

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und Thor und Votan komplett für neue Accounts sperren bis auf weiteres.
Hab eigentlich keine Lust nochmal ne Stunde länger zu warten.

Denke mir auch dass 80% aller Spieler, sowieso pre-order hatten. Denke mehr als 50k Leute kommen sicherlich nichtmehr auf die deutschen Server.
Die sollen halt einfach einen neuen Server aufstellen für die Neuankömmlinge und gut ist und temporär die alten sperren.

Gestern hab ich gesehen, Warteschlange auf Votan 5:35 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thor 50 min.
Also irgendwo hörts dann auch auf.


----------



## Gen91 (24. September 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und Thor und Votan komplett für neue Accounts sperren bis auf weiteres.
> Hab eigentlich keine Lust nochmal ne Stunde länger zu warten.
> 
> Denke mir auch dass 80% aller Spieler, sowieso pre-order hatten. Denke mehr als 50k Leute kommen sicherlich nichtmehr auf die deutschen Server.
> *Die sollen halt einfach einen neuen Server aufstellen für die Neuankömmlinge und gut ist* und temporär die alten sperren.



Es soll ja bis zum Start am 25. ein neuer Server kommen, die alten für neue zu sperren halte ich auch für eine gute Idee.
Man kann die Tore ja am 30. oder so wieder offnen (für die Leute, die erst jetzt können, aber zu ihrer Legion/ihren Freunden auf Votan/Thor wollen).


----------



## Nerdavia (24. September 2009)

Also meine Frau fängt auch morgen an mit spielen und ich hätte sie schon gerne bei mir auf Votan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (24. September 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon so einen Schwachsinn höre.
> Wenn du mit Freunden ca. 10 Jahre zusammen online spielst und diese sich entscheiden auf Thor zu spielen, hat das nix mit Schuld zu tun.
> Im Endeffekt ist es mir eigentlich egal auf welchen Server ich spiele, solange ich mit Freunden spiele.
> Das Problem ist, ich werde sicherlich keinen von meinen Freunden überzeugen können den Server zu wechseln, da manche von denen schon lvl 28+ sind.
> Meiner ist mittlerweile auf lvl 20 angelangt und ich hab auch nicht wirklich Lust nochmal von vorne zu beginnen.



Ähm ihr hattet doch sicher am Montag/Dienstag auch solche Warteschlangen oder?
Hätte man sich da nicht schon für nen Serverwechsel entscheiden können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach nur selbst schuld wenn mans dann nicht macht.


----------



## demoscha (24. September 2009)

ich wollte mir das spiel eigendlich  schenken lassen, aber ich finde das auch nicht in ordnung mit den warteschlangen. da muß ich mir das wohl doch noch mal überlegen!

und das agument: "das is halt beim releas so"/"hast noch nie nen mmo start mitgemacht"
find ich doch nen bischen hohl. nur weil vor 5 jahren bei wow irgend was scheiße war, muß man den scheiß doch nicht nachmachen!

also NC-Soft: macht was


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

demoscha schrieb:


> ich wollte mir das spiel eigendlich schenken lassen, aber ich finde das auch nicht in ordnung mit den warteschlangen. da muß ich mir das wohl doch noch mal überlegen!
> 
> und das agument: "das is halt beim releas so"/"hast noch nie nen mmo start mitgemacht"
> find ich doch nen bischen hohl. nur weil vor 5 jahren bei wow irgend was scheiße war, muß man den scheiß doch nicht nachmachen!
> ...




nicht böse sein, mich nerfen die wartezeiten auch, aber ich bin froh wenn solche leute wie du, nicht dabei sind.


----------



## Karbal (24. September 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Ähm ihr hattet doch sicher am Montag/Dienstag auch solche Warteschlangen oder?
> Hätte man sich da nicht schon für nen Serverwechsel entscheiden können?
> 
> 
> ...



Tja bei einzelnen Leute mag das wohl gehen. Bei uns haben sich aber sogar mehreren Legionen (+10) abgesprochen auf einen Server zu gehen, da geht das dann nicht mal eben so.
Ausserdem bin ich eher der Meinung das NCSoft dann gleich von Anfang an das Account erstellen einschränken hätte sollen. 
Durch die Charerstellung am 19. kann man ja in etwa abschätzen wieviel Leute auf den Server kommen.


----------



## Randor2 (24. September 2009)

Karbal schrieb:


> Tja bei einzelnen Leute mag das wohl gehen. Bei uns haben sich aber sogar mehreren Gilden (+10) abgesprochen auf einen Server zu gehen, da geht das dann nicht mal eben so.



Stimm ich dir zu dass es dann nicht mal eben schnell geht in dem Fall, aber es würde gehn und mal sehrlich, selbst wenn man nach einer oder 2 Wochen noch den Server wechselt (wenns nicht besser werden sollte), sind das eben diese 1-2 Wochen "Zeitverlust". Aber im gegensatz zu ein paar Monaten oder evtl sogar Jahren ist das ja wohl ein klacks.

Die andere Sache ist ja dass man schon im Vorfeld wusste welche Server hoch bevölkert sein werden.
Wir z.b. haben noch kurz vor knapp uns statt für Votan für Kromede entschieden, auch wenn unsere geplante Partnergilde das nicht gemacht hat.
Im Endeffekt wars die richtige entscheidung.


----------



## Æzørt (24. September 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon so einen Schwachsinn höre.
> Wenn du mit Freunden ca. 10 Jahre zusammen online spielst und diese sich entscheiden auf Thor zu spielen, hat das nix mit Schuld zu tun.
> Im Endeffekt ist es mir eigentlich egal auf welchen Server ich spiele, solange ich mit Freunden spiele.
> Das Problem ist, ich werde sicherlich keinen von meinen Freunden überzeugen können den Server zu wechseln, da manche von denen schon lvl 28+ sind.
> ...



du wiedersprichst dir selber. du sagst du möchtest mit deinen freunden zusammen spielen aber du sagst auch das votan und thor für neue accs gesperrt werden sollte. ich möchte mit meinen freunden spielen aber ich habe keine pre-order und ich denke auch nicht das 80% de aion spieler eine pre order haben.


----------



## Mikehoof (24. September 2009)

demoscha schrieb:


> ich wollte mir das spiel eigendlich  schenken lassen, aber ich finde das auch nicht in ordnung mit den warteschlangen. da muß ich mir das wohl doch noch mal überlegen!
> 
> und das agument: "das is halt beim releas so"/"hast noch nie nen mmo start mitgemacht"
> find ich doch nen bischen hohl. nur weil vor 5 jahren bei wow irgend was scheiße war, muß man den scheiß doch nicht nachmachen!
> ...



Wie oft muß man schreiben das nur 2 Server wirklich unangenehme Wartezeiten haben damit es auch der letzte versteht.
Wir habe Dienstag Votan verlassen und können auf Kromede super zocken.


----------



## Roy1971 (24. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Wie oft muß man schreiben das nur 2 Server wirklich unangenehme Wartezeiten haben damit es auch der letzte versteht.
> Wir habe Dienstag Votan verlassen und können auf Kromede super zocken.


Ich kann auch nur bestätigen, dass man auf Kromede super zocken kann.


----------



## BigWorm (24. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> also das kann ja wohl net sein das man 1-2 stunden sich anstellen muss um aion zocken und die dann noch schrieben keine weiteren server weil das würde spiel spaß verringern -.- wenn ich um freitag halb 6 nach hause komme und da is ja auch echtes realese kommt mehr als die hälfte ga net mehr zum zocken das kann ja wohl net sein...
> 
> wie seht ihr das?




sonntag beim preorder start musste ich von 21-0.30 uhr warten um zu zoggen, muss aber immer um 4.00 uhr aufstehen ....


----------



## _flo93_ (24. September 2009)

ich würde schon den server wechseln, aber die preorder items sind schon verschickt und ich mag eigentlich auch nich nochmal die ganzen qs machen. mein vorschlag wäre, dass ncsoft ne art kostenlosen servertrans von votan/thor auf baldar/kromede anbietet. glaube das würde die warteschlangen noch einmal deutlich dezimieren.


----------



## roffell (24. September 2009)

also ich habe auf kromede auch keine warteschlangen und die leute dort sind super nett kann mich nicht beklagen

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt auch egal ob die anderen auf votan oder thor direkt drauf kommen oder nicht. hätte man sich vorab infomiert, sich schlau gemacht und abgesprochen wäre das nicht passiert. Und selbst wenn ihr lv 20+ seid, das problem ist nicht erst seit heute. 

Aber regt euch nicht auf, für euch wirds nächste woche schon die Erlösung geben, denn wenn man auf die Server Statistiken geht sieht man dass die erst ne Auslastung von 60% haben. Das heisst nach dem Ansturm werden die die Sperre aufheben und es wird keine Warteschlangen oder nur minimale geben. Im moment stehen diese sperren absichtlich damit die Leute sich mehr verteilen und dient als Puffer. 

Ach ja und vergesst nicht, im moment spielt ihr "kostenlos", Morgen ist erst Release.


----------



## atr0x2011 (24. September 2009)

woher hasst du das mit dem puffer?das klingt ganz interessant und vor allem sinnvoll...link?


----------



## SyntaXKilla (24. September 2009)

atr0x2011 schrieb:


> woher hasst du das mit dem puffer?das klingt ganz interessant und vor allem sinnvoll...link?


Link


> "Logik (griechisch &#7969; &#955;&#959;&#947;&#953;&#954;&#942; (&#964;&#941;&#967;&#957;&#951 he logiké téchne „die denkende [Kunst, Vorgehensweise]“) ist die Lehre des vernünftigen (Schluss-)Folgerns. "



sry, ich konnte nicht widerstehen xD


----------



## Nerdavia (24. September 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt auch wieder *2 Stunden und 36 Minuten* voraussichtliche Wartezeit auf *Votan*...also das ist nicht mehr feierlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (24. September 2009)

Das ist ja schrecklich -.- Hab mich so gefreut heute mal anfangen können zu zocken ... Freund will unbedingt auf Votan zocken wegen Gilde und whatever ... jetz sitz ich hier und soll bis Achte warten?


----------



## Efgrib (24. September 2009)

lieber jetzt mal ab und an ne warteshclange als so ein drama wie bei war mit server clonen und dann wieder schliessen und transferieren müssen... finde ncsoft machts genau richtig


----------



## Sichel_1983 (24. September 2009)

Efgrib schrieb:


> lieber jetzt mal ab und an ne warteshclange als so ein drama wie bei war mit server clonen und dann wieder schliessen und transferieren müssen... finde ncsoft machts genau richtig



Ab und an? meine Wartezeit beträgt immer mehr wie 3 Stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (24. September 2009)

Balder "wetter gut"
Login "gut"
Server "de PESTE!"

sry musste sein.. wir sehen uns Online (oder auch ned)


----------



## teroa (24. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> Balder "wetter gut"
> Login "gut"
> Server "de PESTE!"
> 
> sry musste sein.. wir sehen uns Online (oder auch ned)




votan... wetter weltuntergang
Login...  ca 4 stunden
Server...voll


----------



## Nerdavia (24. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> votan... wetter weltuntergang
> Login...  ca 4 stunden
> Server...voll




Also das ist wirklich schlimm....4 Stunden sind absolut nicht zu akzeptieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zadig (24. September 2009)

Also ich hab mir diese Warteschlangen nicht so lange angeschaut und bin vorgestern auf Kromede gegangen. Dort habe ich keine Warteschlangen. zumindest kann ich um 18:30 noch ohne einloggen. Ich habe mich für den Umzug entschieden, weil man sich ja denken kann, dass es mit Freitag-Release nicht unbedingt besser werden wird. 

Ganz nachvollziehen kann ich auch nicht, dass man unbedingt auf Thor oder Votan spielen muss, wenn woanders noch Platz ist. Was ist schon dabei mal 4 Tage aufzuholen. Naja ok. ich spiel halt auch nur ca. 4 Stunden am Tag, wenn jemand mehr als 8 Stunden am tag zockt, der sollte eh mal über sein RL, wenn er überhaupt noch eines hat, nachdenken.


----------



## evergrace (24. September 2009)

so mir reichts jetzt bald jetzt steht nicht mal mehr ne warteschlange da sondern nur mehr, keine verbindung zum server da er zu voll ist oder so...
jetzt is schon der 4. tag und noch immer alles beim alten!!! und auf nen neuen server gehen wenn man schon lvl 27 is überlegt man sich auch 2 mal.
sollten wenigstens nen gratis char transfer anbieten!


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

Zadig schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir diese Warteschlangen nicht so lange angeschaut und bin vorgestern auf Kromede gegangen. Dort habe ich keine Warteschlangen. zumindest kann ich um 18:30 noch ohne einloggen. Ich habe mich für den Umzug entschieden, weil man sich ja denken kann, dass es mit Freitag-Release nicht unbedingt besser werden wird.
> 
> Ganz nachvollziehen kann ich auch nicht, dass man unbedingt auf Thor oder Votan spielen muss, wenn woanders noch Platz ist. Was ist schon dabei mal 4 Tage aufzuholen. Naja ok. ich spiel halt auch nur ca. 4 Stunden am Tag, wenn jemand mehr als 8 Stunden am tag zockt, der sollte eh mal über sein RL, wenn er überhaupt noch eines hat, nachdenken.




ich level immer auf krome und spät abends noch etwas auf votan... aber letztendlich wirds freitag bzw. samstag eine entscheidung geben. 
wenn samstag immer noch fette warteschleifen gibt dann kann mich votan am tüffel tüffel tut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (24. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Also das ist wirklich schlimm....4 Stunden sind absolut nicht zu akzeptieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn die Leute zu faul/dähmlich, oder sonstwas sind auf einen der beiden leereren Server zu gehen, kann NC Soft nix dafür, am WE kommt ja schon ein neuer Server, wenn darauf dann noch mehr der Votan/Thor Spieler gehen, ist es schön ausgeglichen, ohne Warteschleife.


----------



## Dellamorte (24. September 2009)

Also Kromede hatte ich gestern 2 Stunden Warteschlange, war ab 18.30^^
Aber zum glück hab ich Nachtschicht immo und morgens isses gähnend und fast nur nette Leute unterwegs.


----------



## screeeam (24. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich level immer auf krome und spät abends noch etwas auf votan... aber letztendlich wirds freitag bzw. samstag eine entscheidung geben.
> wenn samstag immer noch fette warteschleifen gibt dann kann mich votan am tüffel tüffel tut...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein paar Freunde und ich haben auch auf Votan begonnen und haben schon jetzt endgültig auf Krome gewechselt. Hatten dort noch nie Warteschlangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Votan kann man vergessen, wenn man sich ab 16 Uhr einloggen will. Dort hängt man minimum 5 Stunden in der Warteschlange fest.


----------



## Nerdavia (24. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute zu faul/dähmlich, oder sonstwas sind auf einen der beiden leereren Server zu gehen, kann NC Soft nix dafür, am WE kommt ja schon ein neuer Server, wenn darauf dann noch mehr der Votan/Thor Spieler gehen, ist es schön ausgeglichen, ohne Warteschleife.




Ich bin also faul und/oder dämlich.....aha.....konnte ja niemand wissen das die Warteschlangen so extrem ausfallen oder bist du ein Wunderkind das diese schlimme Entwicklung genau so vorhergesehen hat ??


----------



## Norjena (24. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ich bin also faul und/oder dämlich.....aha.....konnte ja niemand wissen das die Warteschlangen so extrem ausfallen oder bist du ein Wunderkind das diese schlimme Entwicklung genau so vorhergesehen hat ??



Ja, weil in absolut jedem MMO Forum, auch dem offiziellen 80% der Com auf Votan und Thor spielen wollte, alleine hier gab es 4 Umfragen, und alle 4 hatten dieses Ergebnis, onlinewelten, Gamona, Aion Daily, Offiseite etc, überall das selbe. 

(Votan/Thor je über 35-über 40%, Balder/Kromede nichtmal 20je)

Es war also gut eine Woche vorher schon bekannt, wer etwas nachdenkt, wäre sogar ohne Umfragen daraufgekommen.

Thor>ein "cooler" germanischer Gott, sein mächtiger Hammer ist weithin bekannt, klar das diesen Server viele wählen.
Votan>halten viele für Wotan/Odin, stimmt zwar nicht, aber hört sich eben so an. mit Odin ist es ähnlich wie bei Thor, wer kennt nicht seinen Speer, und seine 3 großen Hallen? Die bekannteste davon Walhall....
Balder ist zwar ebenfalls eine germanische Figur, aber sehr unbekannt.

Ich bin btw. gerade eben auf Kromede/Krombacher^^ eingeloggt, und war sofort ohne Schleife drinnen.


----------



## Nerdavia (24. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ja, weil in absolut jedem MMO Forum, auch dem offiziellen 80% der Com auf Votan und Thor spielen wollte, alleine hier gab es 4 Umfragen, und alle 4 hatten dieses Ergebnis, onlinewelten, Gamona, Aion Daily, Offiseite etc, überall das selbe.
> 
> (Votan/Tohr je über 35-über 40%, Balder/Kromede nichtmal 20je)
> 
> ...




Aha....und du hast also vorher gewusst das der Entwickler solche Warteschlangen einbaut....nicht schlecht....du kommst nicht zufällig aus Bayern und hast den gestrigen Lottojackpot gewonnen weil du ja auch sicherlich die Zahlen vorhergesagt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraSokBUF (24. September 2009)

Hi,
die gute Nachricht ist ja,
aion_ayase Char transfers won't be available for a while (month+)
dass es keine Transfers von den high-pop-Servern auf die neuen geben wird.

Viel Spaß,
FSB


----------



## Norjena (24. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Aha....und du hast also vorher gewusst das der Entwickler solche Warteschlangen einbaut....nicht schlecht....du kommst nicht zufällig aus Bayern und hast den gestrigen Lottojackpot gewonnen weil du ja auch sicherlich die Zahlen vorhergesagt hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willst du es nicht verstehen, oder kannst du es nicht?

Wenn von 10000 Leuten, 8000 auf 2 von 4 Servern wollen, und auf den restlichen 2 nur 1000Leute spielen, und ein Server 2000 Leuten Platz bietet, hängen, wenn alle einloggen auf 2 Servern je 2000 Leute in der Schleife, auf den 2 anderen ist jedoch für je 1000 Platz, würden sich alle verteilen, wären nur 500 pro Server in der Schleife. (Zahlen dienen nur als Beispiel)

Verstehst du es jetzt?

Zu viele Leute auf einem Server>Server voll
Sind andere leere Server da, und es gehen Leute von den anderen drauf>es verteilt sich, kein Server ist mehr zu voll

Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?

Kein Grund für dich, ausfällig zu werden.


----------



## Nerdavia (24. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Willst du es nicht verstehen, oder kannst du es nicht?
> 
> Wenn von 10000 Leuten, 8000 auf 2 von 4 Servern wollen, und auf den restlichen 2 nur 1000Leute spielen, und ein Server 2000 Leuten Platz bietet, hängen, wenn alle einloggen auf 2 Servern je 2000 Leute in der Schleife, auf den 2 anderen ist jedoch für je 1000 Platz, würden sich alle verteilen, wären nur 500 pro Server in der Schleife. (Zahlen dienen nur als Beispiel)
> 
> ...




Also mal ehrlich...ich glaube du hast übersehen wer ausfällig geworden ist...du bezeichnest mich als dämlich....das nenne ich ausfällig....4700 Posts berechtigen dich nicht dazu Tatsachen unter den Teppich zu kehren...oder weisst du nicht was du schreibst


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ja, weil in absolut jedem MMO Forum, auch dem offiziellen 80% der Com auf Votan und Thor spielen wollte, alleine hier gab es 4 Umfragen, und alle 4 hatten dieses Ergebnis, onlinewelten, Gamona, Aion Daily, Offiseite etc, überall das selbe.
> 
> (Votan/Thor je über 35-über 40%, Balder/Kromede nichtmal 20je)




diese umfragen sind doch aber auch schuld an den wartezeiten. ich finde es ganz normal das man einen server nimmt
den viele nehmen. auch ist kromede nicht gerade ein server-name der sich besonders spannend anhört. (ist zwar platt, aber etwas wahres ist dran.) 
dann der quark mit dem inoffiziellen rollenspiel server, der einige erschreckt hat. da bleibt ja als auswahl nur thor und votan übrig.

nc-soft kann nichts dafür, aber letztendlich die communtiy gefolgt von den umfragemüll. möchte nicht wissen wieviele gilden in den letzten minuten auf votan 
geswitcht sind, nur weil es hieß das ist der imba-pro rocker server.


----------



## Æzørt (24. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Aha....und du hast also vorher gewusst das der Entwickler solche Warteschlangen einbaut



ääm du verstehst nicht das es gut ist das es diese warteschlangen gibt oder? wen es sie nicht gäbe würde man  auf votan und thor derbe laggs haben bzw. die server würden am laufendem band abstürtzen


----------



## Stierka (24. September 2009)

FraSokBUF schrieb:


> Hi,
> die gute Nachricht ist ja,
> aion_ayase Char transfers won't be available for a while (month+)
> dass es keine Transfers von den high-pop-Servern auf die neuen geben wird.
> ...



Wie jetzt soll ich es so verstehen wenn es Transen geben sollte dann nur auf die mit Voller last?Haenge seit 18:00 in einer 4Stunden Schlangen und einige habe Ihren Rechner seit HS nicht mehr ausgemacht,was nun auch das einloggen nicht begünstigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Norjena (24. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> diese umfragen sind doch aber auch schuld an den wartezeiten. ich finde es ganz normal das man einen server nimmt
> den viele nehmen. auch ist kromede nicht gerade ein server-name der sich besonders spannend anhört. (ist zwar platt, aber etwas wahres ist dran.)
> dann der quark mit dem inoffiziellen rollenspiel server, der einige erschreckt hat. da bleibt ja als auswahl nur thor und votan übrig.
> 
> ...



Und was ist an dem Namen wichtig?

Ein Server wird nicht bekannt weil der Name toll ist, sondern wenn zb bekannte Gilden darauf spielen, Beispiel der englishe Manoroth mit Ensidia, den Server kannte vorher kein Schwein, aber durch die Gilde ist er weltbekannt, da interessiert den Namen niemand.

Das Votan/Thor voll werden war klar, das die Comunitiy dort deutlich schlechter als auf den anderen 2 Servern werden wird, war abzusehen, war nicht sicher, aber die Chancen standen gut.
Das mit dem Imba PvP Server war auch sone Sache...auf Kromede ist inRage, die dürften mit Sicherheit eine, oder vieleicht sogar die beste Gilde der deutschen Aion Com werden. Das mit RP Server ist ein Argument, aber Thor ist der inoffizielle Server der Russen, auch das könnte abschrecken, wenn es stimmt das der Chat so schlimm ist wie gesagt wird, sind die Russen noch unbeliebter als RPler...und Balder scheint in Ordnung zu sein, was die Com angeht.

An Nerdavia, dein ironisch gemeinter Satz mit dem bayrischen Lotto kann durchaus eine Beleidigung sein, und ich selbst oben schrieb "zu faul/dumm oder sonstwas (sonstwas kann alles sein, zb einfach schlechter infomiert), was auf dich zutrifft weiß ich nicht, es war nähmlich allgemein, nicht nur auf dich bezogen, sonst hätte ich nicht die Mehrzahl "Leute" benutzt.


----------



## Nerdavia (24. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Und was ist an dem Namen wichtig?
> 
> Ein Server wird nicht bekannt weil der Name toll ist, sondern wenn zb bekannte Gilden darauf spielen, Beispiel der englishe Manoroth mit Ensidia, den Server kannte vorher kein Schwein, aber durch die Gilde ist er weltbekannt, da interessiert den Namen niemand.
> 
> ...




Rede dich nicht raus du hast das mit dem dämlich sofort bejaht....deine Postanzahl berechtigt dich nicht zu solchen Ausrutschern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (24. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Rede dich nicht raus du hast das mit dem dämlich sofort bejaht....deine Postanzahl berechtigt dich nicht zu solchen Ausrutschern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin nicht ausgerutscht, ich schrieb "willst oder kannst" du es nicht verstehen, nicht können=dähmlich, nicht wollen=nicht dähmlich (auch hier, weiß ich nicht was zutrifft, warscheinlich, "nicht wollen", bei nicht können hättest du nähmlich mit einem Flame genantwortet). 
Auf meine Postzahl, habe ich mich, bisher nie berufen, meine Posts haben sich eigentlich auch nicht verändert, sie sind oft sehr direkt, aber nie direkt beleidigend, RL/Nazi/dei Mudda oder sonstige Flames habe ich nie benutzt.

Es war aber klar, das diese Server vollkommen überlaufen sein werden, das haben hier in diesem Thread auch schon mehere bestätigt, und von der Gegenfraktion kam bisher außer "son Scheiß, NC Soft kann nix" (oder so ähnlich) nicht viel.

Es ist klar, das ein Server fehlt, das Balder und Kromede nicht alle Leute von Thor/Votan die in den Schleifen hängen aufnehmen können, aber die Warteschleife könnte gut halb so lang sein, mit dem neuen Server dann fast ganz weg.

Und gegen alle anderen Maßnahmen, wie zb die Begrenzung der Fraktionen wurde ja fast nur geflamet, aber ein so sauberes Fraktionsverhältnis wie derzeit in Aion, habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Es hatte also auch gute Seiten, Server mit extremen Ungleichgewicht, sind zum sterben verurteilt, das hat zb. Warhammer auf meheren Server bewießen, eine Fraktion hatte alles, die andere keine Lust mehr und blieb weg, umso mehr wegblieben umso schlimmer wurde es, irgendwann hatte die anderen Fraktion auf PvE auch keine Lust mehr, und wurde auch weniger. Das Ergebnis war ein Geisterserver.


----------



## advanced08 (24. September 2009)

das beste ist doch immer noch wenn man eine stunde wartet kurz drinn ist nen dc hat und auf einmal eine warteschlange von 2stunden ist ...xD


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

ich glaube wir sind uns doch alle einig, das die politik die ncsoft fährt absolut korrekt ist in punkto
fraktionsgleichgewicht. auch sind wir uns doch alle einig das die server klasse sind, in punkto stabilität, keine laggs etc.

aber man kann ja schon traurig sein wenn man 3 std. wartezeit hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. September 2009)

Kommt darauf von welcher du redest. Die Informationspolitik ist absoluter Käse und quasi nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Macterion (24. September 2009)

Kurz und knapp , was ist wenn der hype vorbei ist ..und es tausende server on sind?
Das bringt keinen von uns was , da dann wieder ghost server da sind ...lieber volle Server und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die werden noch was machen ..aber erstmal gucken sie!


----------



## Tommsen (24. September 2009)

Naja Votan ist halt ziemlich überbevölkert, weil da die meisten Guten bzw bekannten Gilden sind .... 
Auf den anderen Server sind ja die Wartezeiten noch einigermaßen okay....
Naja wird sich wieder legen bin ma gespanned was morgen abgeht ob die noch mehr kapazitäten freischalten....
Ansonsten abwarten und Tee trinken....
Und ja ich spiele selbst auf Votan und muss bis 16 uhr arbeiten aber bin diese Warteschlagen nach 4 1/2 jahren Frostwolf gewöhnt.....
Wer halt auf dem Server mit den meisten spielen will muss dies in kauf nehmen, fänds zwar auch schöner ohne aber naja bevor der Server laggt und abstürzt lieber so...
Denke das morgen nicht mehr sehr viele dazu kommen werden die Warteschalge schreckt glaub ich ab wenn da 5 Stunden steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kommt darauf von welcher du redest. Die Informationspolitik ist absoluter Käse und quasi nicht vorhanden.






das ist einfach nicht fair. bsp. in wow gabs nur die info: wir kennen das problem, wir arbeiten daran. 
im gegenteil, häufige probs in den instanzen (ich sag nur 2 raids in bwl) wurden niedergeschwiegen.

vielleicht fehlen dir auch die infokanäle: http://twitter.com/aion_amboss

aber die infopolitik bei ncsoft ist zumindest eine...


----------



## Kyragan (24. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> das ist einfach nicht fair. bsp. in wow gabs nur die info: wir kennen das problem, wir arbeiten daran.
> im gegenteil, häufige probs in den instanzen (ich sag nur 2 raids in bwl) wurden niedergeschwiegen.
> 
> vielleicht fehlen dir auch die infokanäle: http://twitter.com/aion_amboss
> ...


Infokanäle die erst ab ca 17 Uhr deutscher Zeit besetzt sind, weil alle die ihn betreiben in Seattle sitzen - glatte 9h verschoben.
Desweiteren ist Twitter für wichtige Mitteilungen, wie eben Serverstatus o.Ä. ein denkbar ungünstiges Medium. Nicht alle Nutzen es, wie ich z.B. und die Nachrichten sind auf 140 Zeichen begrenzt. So lässt sich niemals eine anständige Erklärung bringen. 
Das offizielle Forum ist ein Haufen verbuggten Mülls. Das Jägerforum ist falsch verlinkt und leitet auf das Allgemeine weiter, ständig kommt es zu 500er Errors. Moderation ist nicht vorhanden und wenn sich einer blicken lässt, dann nur um ungebetene Threads mirnichtsdirnichts zu löschen. Der einzige Post von offizieller Seite in diesem Forum ist der der alle Willkommen heißt und die Forenregeln festlegt. Die Forensoftware selbst ist unausgereift.
Wenn ich aktuelle Informationen will muss ich gezwungenermaßen über Fanseiten oder Twitter gehn.
Erstere sind zwar meist zuverlässig, aber eben nicht die offizielle Quelle und was Twitter angeht steht oben. 
Nicht jeder nutzt Facebook, Twitter und was es sonst noch anneumodischem Attentionwhorekram im Netz gibt.
Offizielle Mitteilungen haben zeitnah und von einem offiziellen Post in einem offiziellem Medium, sei es das Forum oder auf der Homepage als News, zu erfolgen.
Ein Communitymanager die alle 2h 50 Zeichen bei Twitter reinballert und für mich erst am frühen Abend verfügbar ist kann seine Aufgabe nie und nimmer zur vollen Zufriedenheit der Kunden ausüben. Was bringt es mir wenn ich 18 Uhr "sorry for the inconvenience" lese, weil 13 Uhr die Server down waren? Absolut nichts.
Man kann noch so sehr über Blizzard heulen, aber ihr System funktioniert. Serverdowns/restarts werden protokolliert und in der Regel weit vorher angekündigt, die CM's sind jeden Tag aktiv, Original News aus der US-Zentrale werden für alle übersetzt und das ganze passiert zeitnah. Paris ist für ein europäisches Serversystem doch weitaus besser geeignet als Seattle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desweiteren sind Entwickler in den (US)-Foren aktiv und beantworten laufend, und damit ist beinah täglich gemeint, Fragen oder Anregungen. Auch wenn der Inhalt ab und an zweifelhaft ist, aber es funktioniert.
Der Witz ist, dass man von Blizzard zwar oft hört "ist uns bekannt wir arbeiten dran", aber von NCSoft hört man sowas erst nach Tagen und dann in einem Ton den ich mir nicht oft anhöre. Wenn man denn was hört.


----------



## Æzørt (24. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Man kann noch so sehr über Blizzard heulen, aber ihr System funktioniert. Serverdowns/restarts werden protokolliert und in der Regel weit vorher angekündigt, die CM's sind jeden Tag aktiv, Original News aus der US-Zentrale werden für alle übersetzt und das ganze passiert zeitnah. Paris ist für ein europäisches Serversystem doch weitaus besser geeignet als Seattle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann es sein das du nen ganz großer blizzardfanboy bist? klar die serverdowns mittowchs werden angekündigt meist steht da bis 11 uhr off und um 16 uhr is immer noch nix on. auch die sehr seltenen serverneustarts werden angekündigt. aber die ca. 99999 milliarden login-seerver downs wurden nicht angeküdigt bzw. antwort gegeben warum das so ist.

und ich höre lieber erst nach 2 tagen "wir areiten dran"  und dann passiert auchwas, als nach 2 minuten aber der fix kommt erst in 3 wochen.


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Infokanäle die erst ab ca 17 Uhr deutscher Zeit besetzt sind, weil alle die ihn betreiben in Seattle sitzen - glatte 9h verschoben.
> Desweiteren ist Twitter für wichtige Mitteilungen, wie eben Serverstatus o.Ä. ein denkbar ungünstiges Medium. Nicht alle Nutzen es, wie ich z.B. und die Nachrichten sind auf 140 Zeichen begrenzt. So lässt sich niemals eine anständige Erklärung bringen.
> Das offizielle Forum ist ein Haufen verbuggten Mülls. Das Jägerforum ist falsch verlinkt und leitet auf das Allgemeine weiter, ständig kommt es zu 500er Errors. Moderation ist nicht vorhanden und wenn sich einer blicken lässt, dann nur um ungebetene Threads mirnichtsdirnichts zu löschen. Der einzige Post von offizieller Seite in diesem Forum ist der der alle Willkommen heißt und die Forenregeln festlegt.
> Wenn ich aktuelle Informationen will muss ich gezwungenermaßen über Fanseiten oder Twitter gehn.
> ...




ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du für infos willst? 
http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...ID=135&page=
http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...ID=128&page=
http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...ID=107&page=

klare statements, alles offiziell und erzähle mir nicht die geschichte von wow. obwohl ich wow gerne gespielt
habe war deren politk gerade beim start bei null. tatsächlich haben sie serverarbeiten immer angekündigt, 
aber die laggs, resetten der instanzen und teilweise unbespielbare instanzen wurden nicht erwähnt.

wenn du mal lust hast, dann schau dir mal die alten forenbeiträge von blizzard an unter "serverprobs" 
1000de von beiträge von problemen. 
http://www.archive.org/web/web.php

korrekt sollte man schon sein, wobei ich nicht glaube das du wow seit release kennst, 
sonst würdest du sowas nicht schreiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> kann es sein das du nen ganz großer blizzardfanboy bist? klar die serverdowns mittowchs werden angekündigt meist steht da bis 11 uhr off und um 16 uhr is immer noch nix on. auch die sehr seltenen serverneustarts werden angekündigt. aber die ca. 99999 milliarden login-seerver downs wurden nicht angeküdigt bzw. antwort gegeben warum das so ist.
> 
> und ich höre lieber erst nach 2 tagen "wir areiten dran"  und dann passiert auchwas, als nach 2 minuten aber der fix kommt erst in 3 wochen.



Was hat das mit Fanboy zu tun?
Wenn ich eine wäre würde ich WoW wohl noch spielen, nur ist mein Acc seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr benutzt worden.
Was hat das mit Fanboytum zu tun, wenn ich eine angemessene Informationspolitik möchte und das ganze mit einem funktionierendem System vergleiche?
Dass die Server teils später online kommen hat mit Informationen gar nichts zu tun sondern ist ne technische Sache. Davon abgesehen funzt das Infosystem selbst dort, wenn im Falle von Verzögerungen im Loginscreen UND in Foren die neue voraussichtliche Uhrzeit bekannt gegeben wird.
Erstmal nachdenken bevor du die Klappe aufreißt.

@Synti Wenn ich etwas neu release muss ich mindestens den Status erreichen der vorher erreicht wurde um besser zu sein. Null mit Null zu vergleichen macht relativ wenig Sinn. NCSoft muss klar sein, dass sie um anderen Spielen kunden abjagen zu können sie besser sein müssen. Dazu gehören eben neben stabilen Servern bei einem tollen Spiel eben auch verlässige Informationen.


----------



## Skymek (24. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Infokanäle die erst ab ca 17 Uhr deutscher Zeit besetzt sind, weil alle die ihn betreiben in Seattle sitzen - glatte 9h verschoben.
> Desweiteren ist Twitter für wichtige Mitteilungen, wie eben Serverstatus o.Ä. ein denkbar ungünstiges Medium. Nicht alle Nutzen es, wie ich z.B. und die Nachrichten sind auf 140 Zeichen begrenzt. So lässt sich niemals eine anständige Erklärung bringen.
> Das offizielle Forum ist ein Haufen verbuggten Mülls. Das Jägerforum ist falsch verlinkt und leitet auf das Allgemeine weiter, ständig kommt es zu 500er Errors. Moderation ist nicht vorhanden und wenn sich einer blicken lässt, dann nur um ungebetene Threads mirnichtsdirnichts zu löschen. Der einzige Post von offizieller Seite in diesem Forum ist der der alle Willkommen heißt und die Forenregeln festlegt. Die Forensoftware selbst ist unausgereift.
> Wenn ich aktuelle Informationen will muss ich gezwungenermaßen über Fanseiten oder Twitter gehn.
> ...



trifft wohl die Faust aufs Auge. Ich find die Info Politik was die Verteilung bzw das heraus bringen von News angeht mehr als zweifelhaft. Twitter kann mir gestohlen bleiben, entweder nen Comm-Manager meldet sich in den Fan-Foren zu wort oder es gibt ein Offizielles Statement auf der normalen Aion HP.

Ich verstehe nicht was sie sich so schwer tun, bei Guild Wars gings auch, da war Martin Kerstin (oder wie das geschrieben wird) auch immer in den Foren aktiv, so weit es ihm Möglich war. Die sollten sich mal Stark an die Nase fassen, weil wozu gibts die stellen wenn sie sie nicht ausfüllen, bzw einfach die Community nicht informieren (Twitter ist keine Information für mich)


----------



## Ice Blood (24. September 2009)

Oh ja da stimme ich liebend gern zu WoW war am anfang total laggy.

Aber wegen den Warteschlangen zu Aion, ist doch egal das Game ist hier zulande noch nicht allzulang draussen wartet doch halt mal etwas die regeln das alles schon noch.


----------



## Lucióz (24. September 2009)

> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte euch nur wissen lassen, dass die Warteschlangen auch nach unseren Maßstäben zu lang sind und wir bemüht sind, diese durch einige Maßnahmen (inklusive neuer Server) zu reduzieren. Es tut mir auch leid, dass ich hier im Forum von Votan nicht auf Threads geantwortet habe aber wir haben noch ein paar technische Hürden und deswegen habe ich versucht, durch Newspostings, Postings im allgemeinen Bereich oder auf Twitter darauf hinzuweisen, dass wir bemüht sind, die Sache in den Griff zu bekommen.
> 
> ...




Da bin ich mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Synti Wenn ich etwas neu release muss ich mindestens den Status erreichen der vorher erreicht wurde um besser zu sein. Null mit Null zu vergleichen macht relativ wenig Sinn. NCSoft muss klar sein, dass sie um anderen Spielen kunden abjagen zu können sie besser sein müssen. Dazu gehören eben neben stabilen Servern bei einem tollen Spiel eben auch verlässige Informationen.





Naja aber dann muß man sich fragen ob man ein spiel mit einem spiel vergleich was noch gar nicht offiziell gestartet ist.
es ist immer noch preorder time. die serverlast liegt derzeit nicht mal bei 60% (offizielle webseite besuchen)

glaube mir, mich nerfst mehr als alle anderen mit der wartezeit, aber die infopolitk hinsichtlich der wartezeit ist absolut ok.
was sollen sie denn noch machen? jeden forenbeitrag persönlich beantworten mit den offiziellen infos die es schon gibt?


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





was will man denn jetzt noch? die kriechen ja schon... 
und was wirklich bewundernswert ist, das sie einfach offen und ehrlich sind.


----------



## Lucióz (24. September 2009)

@Synthi

Wie kommst du, da ich das schon öfters gesehen habe, auf die Idee, dass die die Serverlast nur bei 60% liegt.
Wo ist da die Quelle zu?
Auf der offiziellen Website steht auch nichts.

Allein bei Votan ist die Serverauslastung locker bei 200-300 %.


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> @Synthi
> 
> Wie kommst du, da ich das schon öfters gesehen habe, auf die Idee, dass die die Serverlast nur bei 60% liegt.
> Wo ist da die Quelle zu?
> ...





http://de.aiononline.com/promotion/preselection/


----------



## Kyragan (24. September 2009)

Statistiken sollte man auch zu interpretieren wissen.


----------



## Lucióz (24. September 2009)

Ähm,

Ja das sind Diagramme mit dem Fraktionsverhältnis der beiden Fraktionen je Server.

Nehmen wir mal an es zocken zehn Leute auf einem Server. 10 Leute = 100%
Sprich also alle Spieler des Servers.
Davon sind 6 Asmo = 60 %, da 6 von 10, 60 % sind.
Dann sind 4 Elyos = 40%, da 4 von 10, 40% sind.

60% + 40% = 100%

Ein einfaches Verhältnis also, welches nichts über die Anzahl der Spieler auf den Servern ausasagt.
Es könnten 10000000000 oder auch nur 100 Spieler sein. Das siet man anhand dieser Diagramme nicht.


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Statistiken sollte man auch zu interpretieren wissen.




cool hast recht... asche auf mein haupt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Ähm,
> 
> Ja das sind Diagramme mit dem Fraktionsverhältnis der beiden Fraktionen je Server.
> 
> ...




habs erkannt, konnte ja keiner ahnen, das man eine skalierung anzeigt die immer 100% sein muß...


----------



## Lucióz (24. September 2009)

Ja die Anzeige des Fraktionsverhältnisses ist eh etwas sinnlos, da die Differenz sowieso nur maximal 4% betragen darf.


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Ja die Anzeige des Fraktionsverhältnisses ist eh etwas sinnlos, da die Differenz sowieso nur maximal 4% betragen darf.




was man aber gut erkennen kann ist, das auf der asmo seite die etwas 
"mehr hardcore gamer" rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (24. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> was man aber gut erkennen kann ist, das auf der asmo seite die etwas
> "mehr hardcore gamer" rumrennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und das erkennst bei den Diagrammen woran?


----------



## Kyragan (24. September 2009)

In den einzelnen Serverstatisiken. Dort kann man sich anzeigen lassen, wieviel % der Spieler in welchem Levelbereich sind und das ganze dann nach Gesamt, Elyos oder Asmodier sortieren.


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> und das erkennst bei den Diagrammen woran?




auf serverinformation klicken >> und unten kannst du schauen welchen levelbereich % die ely und asmo haben


----------



## Synti (24. September 2009)

wobei war es nicht so, daß die asmo schneller leveln und am ende langsamer 
und bei den ely genau umgekehrt? mir war so das ich damals was darüber gelesen habe...


----------



## Wuestenulf (24. September 2009)

Dies Argument mit "alle tollen Gilden sind auf Thor/Votan"... Was soll denn das bitte? Was habt irh davon? Sitzt ihr vor der Warteschlange und machts euch gemütlich ala "jaaaa ich bin auf dem roxxor gilden aion server"? Was bringt euch das? Wirds spaß machen gegen die im PvP anzutreten (da bin ich gespannt), oder glaubt ihr die helfen euch beim boss kill in einer instanz die Ihr nicht gebacken bekommt?

Ich ralle nicht was das für Vorteile bringen soll, wenn eine von diesen Gilden respektive Legionen auf dem eigenen Servern aktiv ist.

Btw. habe ich auch schon einige interessante Gilden auf Kromede gesehen, nur vielleicht sagen die Namen dem mittleren WoW Crash Kid nix.


----------



## Æzørt (24. September 2009)

ich glaube es liegt nicht an den imba gilden das alle auf votan oder thor wolle. jeder dem ich sage er soll auf nen anderen server wenn ihn die warteschlange stören sagt "meine freunde sind da" oder "meine gilde ist da" aber keiner kann mir sagen warum sein freund oder seine gilde da ist alle sagen nur das eine xD


----------



## evergrace (24. September 2009)

ähm?
es gibt auch leute die nur einfach so auf den Server gegangen sind ( ich bin nur rauf weil mir der name am besten gefalln hat). 
den in den ersten beiden tagen war auf allen servern ne warteschlange, die leute haben dann hoch gelevelt und wollen jetzt auch nicht einfach den char wieder hinschmeißn.
am besten nen char transf. anbieten und das hat sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopernium (25. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> ähm?
> es gibt auch leute die nur einfach so auf den Server gegangen sind ( ich bin nur rauf weil mir der name am besten gefalln hat).
> den in den ersten beiden tagen war auf allen servern ne warteschlange, die leute haben dann hoch gelevelt und wollen jetzt auch nicht einfach den char wieder hinschmeißn.
> am besten nen char transf. anbieten und das hat sich
> ...



Dann wäre ich innerhalb von 5minuten von Votan weg!


----------



## Kyragan (25. September 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil hatte ne sehr nette Legion gefunden, die sich für Votan entschieden hatte, weil sie gern einen etwas volleren Server wollte zwecks PvP. Dass Votan SO voll wird hatte niemand gedacht, dass er voll würde schon. Wir überlegen zu wechseln, doch ohne Transfer is das so ne Sache wenn man schon 5 Tage in einen Char investiert hat gibt man den ungern auf. Also hoffen wir auf andere Lösungen.
Einfach allein auf nen anderen Server wechseln würde ich nicht, weils ne sehr nette Gemeinschaft ist.
Ich denke so gehts vielen.


----------



## Nico Colin (25. September 2009)

Das mit den Shops wird sich wohl heute erledigt haben.

Nach 30 min wird gekickt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://na.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...D=114&page=


----------



## skeggmikil (25. September 2009)

haha geil, nix mehr mit 1-24 std auf den servern sein so wie ich das immer mitbekomme


----------



## Lari (25. September 2009)

Zu den Shops:
Mal ehrlich, welchen Sinn hätte es einen Shop aufzustellen, und dann am PC zu bleiben? Die Dinger sind ja eigentlich da um afk zu sein. Nun gut, bei den Warteschlangen als AFK-Überbrücker zu nutzen ist schon frech und asozial, aber eine komplette Limitierung auf 30 Minuten ist imho genauso schwachsinnig, auch wenn sie erstmal die Warteschlangen ein wenig verkürzt.


----------



## Karbal (25. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Zu den Shops:
> Mal ehrlich, welchen Sinn hätte es einen Shop aufzustellen, und dann am PC zu bleiben? Die Dinger sind ja eigentlich da um afk zu sein. Nun gut, bei den Warteschlangen als AFK-Überbrücker zu nutzen ist schon frech und asozial, aber eine komplette Limitierung auf 30 Minuten ist imho genauso schwachsinnig, auch wenn sie erstmal die Warteschlangen ein wenig verkürzt.



Naja man kann auch sachen ins Auktionshaus stellen und kann dann beliebig lange afk/off sein und trotzdem sein Zeug verkaufen. In einem Spiele mit Auktionshaus erschließt sich mir der sinn dieser Shops, außer vielleicht aus RPG sicht überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Norjena (25. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Zu den Shops:
> Mal ehrlich, welchen Sinn hätte es einen Shop aufzustellen, und dann am PC zu bleiben? Die Dinger sind ja eigentlich da um afk zu sein. Nun gut, bei den Warteschlangen als AFK-Überbrücker zu nutzen ist schon frech und asozial, aber eine komplette Limitierung auf 30 Minuten ist imho genauso schwachsinnig, auch wenn sie erstmal die Warteschlangen ein wenig verkürzt.



Es ist warscheinlich eine Übergangslösung, in Asien halten die Shops ja auch länger, sobald die Warteschlangen weg sind, können sie das ja wieder anheben, ich denke kaum das so etwas ein Problem darstellt. Gut das es am WE wohl einen neuen Server gibt, und sie etwas gegen die Schlangen tun.

Ansonsten, auf Krombacher gibts mal wieder keine Schlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber wenn ich so höre was auf Votan/Thor rumläuft, sollen die auch dort bleiben, die Krombacher Com ist überraschend angenehm.


----------



## Geige (25. September 2009)

Die Kromede (Norjena was hast du nur immer mit deinem Bier? Tztz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Community ist wirklich recht in Ordnung!
Aber warteschlangen gab es schon, zumindest am Montag abend, als ich darin gessesen bin!


----------



## Egooz (25. September 2009)

Wenn sich die Leute einfach mal gut verteilt hätten wären die Warteschlangen nicht so stark. Aber jeder hat ja auf einmal 50 engste Freunde mit denen er auf einem Hype-Server spielen muss...ganz plötzlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kamen bisher die Leute die Tag & Nacht ihren PC anlassen aufgrund von Panik Abends warten zu müssen (afk-Shop), eure Stromrechnung möcht ich gern mal sehen. 
Das Problem mit den Shops wird jetzt gelöst und NCSoft tut sich hoffentlich noch eine Weile schwer zuviele Server zu eröffnen. Denn wie wir alle wissen (sollten), nach dem Freimonat werden wieder viele aufhören. Damit werden die Entwickler auch rechnen, denn dann dürfte sich der Hype endgültig dem Ende nähern. 

Naja, Kromede gefällt mir bisher sehr gut. Genügend Spieler, genügend Aktivität, keine Warteschlangen und ein einigermaßen annehmbarer Umgangston...außer im Tutorial wo alle zu Analphabeten mutieren und somit unfähig sind Questtexte zu lesen (Tutty, Würfel und co). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es ist warscheinlich eine Übergangslösung, in Asien halten die Shops ja auch länger, sobald die Warteschlangen weg sind, können sie das ja wieder anheben, ich denke kaum das so etwas ein Problem darstellt. Gut das es am WE wohl einen neuen Server gibt, und sie etwas gegen die Schlangen tun.
> 
> Ansonsten, auf Krombacher gibts mal wieder keine Schlange
> 
> ...



das mit asien ist aber kein argument..denn die zahlen da pro stunde..deswegen haben sie auch keine afk problematik xD

btw..allein weil du den server "krombacher" nennst..bin ich heilfroh ein "thoraner" zu sein ;D


----------



## OldboyX (25. September 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> das mit asien ist aber kein argument..denn die zahlen da pro stunde..deswegen haben sie auch keine afk problematik xD
> 
> btw..allein weil du den server "krombacher" nennst..bin ich heilfroh ein "thoraner" zu sein ;D



Die AFK-Shops sind ja nicht der Grund für die Warteschlange, sondern eine Folge. Sobald die Schlangen weg sind und die Spieler mit ruhigem Gewissen auch einfach ausloggen können weil die Erfahrung zeigt, dass man danach auch wieder einloggen kann, können auch die Shops wieder auf unbegrenzte Zeiträume zugelassen werden.

Da dies aber jetzt nicht der Fall ist, ist es eine absolut faire Lösung für diese Ansturm-Zeit einfach die Möglichkeit seinen Serverplatz unbegrenzt zu "sichern" einzuschränken.


----------



## Noktyn (25. September 2009)

es ist einfach die geilste sache bis jetzt das diese afk shops auf ne halbe stunde begrenzt wurden. das wird ordentlich was an der warteschlange drehen. aber ich geb meinem vorredner recht, wenn sich das ganze etwas eingespielt hat dann können die auch wieder auf unbestimmte zeit laufen, aber im mom die beste lösung um das platzhalteproblem zu lösen


----------



## evergrace (27. September 2009)

na fine auf allen servern jetzt scho mind 45 min wartezeit !


----------



## Æzørt (27. September 2009)

ich wette mit dir das auf dem neuen server keine 45 min wartezeit ist!


----------



## Syniera (27. September 2009)

Hab jetzt auch meine erste auf Kromede, hätte wohl früher wählen gehen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, was soll´s.


----------



## Krossfire (27. September 2009)

Syniera schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch meine erste auf Kromede, hätte wohl früher wählen gehen sollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Balder atm 1297 Warteschlange.

Schon geil wenn man laut Vorschlag von NC Votan verläst auf Balder neuanfängt komplett um nun das gleiche dort zu haben HUT AB dafür

Genauso wie der neue Server.......statt Freitag wo Releas ist kommt der Samstag Abend damit ja die vollen Sever noch voller wurden.....

Soll ich jetzt wieder wechseln? 

Mir scheint in Aoin kommste nur vorwärts wenn 4 Leute nonstop spielen......damit sich nie einer auslogen muß


----------



## monthy (27. September 2009)

Bin auch auf Kromede.

Leider schon wieder über eine Stunde  Wartezeit.

Also das mit den Shops hat nicht wirklich was gebracht.

Vorallem ist der neue Server zu spät on gekommen.

Jetzt sind alle zu Kromede gewechselt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber der Server ist cool.


----------



## Orego (27. September 2009)

wooow was geht denn hier ab, auf Kromede wartezeit von knapp 2 Stunden oO noch nie sowas erlebt (und ich ging jeden tag on)


----------



## battschack (27. September 2009)

Neue server ist auch inzwischen voll! Zwar noch keine warteschlange aber wird nicht mehr lange dauern denke ich.

Meiner meinung nach müssen wir dammit durch kommen solange noch Aion free monat läuft. Danach wirds wieder besser werden auf jeden server. Lieber volle server wie nach 1monat alles leer auch wenns ärgerlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamaecki (27. September 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Neue server ist auch inzwischen voll! Zwar noch keine warteschlange aber wird nicht mehr lange dauern denke ich.
> 
> Meiner meinung nach müssen wir dammit durch kommen solange noch Aion free monat läuft. Danach wirds wieder besser werden auf jeden server. Lieber volle server wie nach 1monat alles leer auch wenns ärgerlich ist
> 
> ...



was soll das heissen, ist scheisse wenn man eben nur mal am tag 2-3 h zocken kann, und die dann in der warteschleife hängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (27. September 2009)

Ich habe meinen Account erstmal gekündigt. Wenn das genug Leute machen kriegen sie bei NC soft vielleicht mal die Hufe hoch. Derartige Wartezeiten - auch in der Nacht wenn ich als berufstätiger endlich spielen kann, sind inakzeptabel. Das Gameplay ist gut, aber das reinkommen ist zur Zeit absolut ein schlechter Witz. Blizz kann schon mal die Korken kanallen lassen, wenn das so weiter läuft bleibt Aion auch nur episodisch. Gab und gibt es diese Probleme eigentlich auch in Korea? Naja, pack ich eben EVe Online aus, bis es mal wieder was interessantes gibt.


----------



## VanFar (27. September 2009)

oh man...bin gerade aus der über 2 h warteschlange von thor geflogen..jetzt darf ich wieder warten >.<


----------



## battschack (27. September 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> was soll das heissen, ist scheisse wenn man eben nur mal am tag 2-3 h zocken kann, und die dann in der warteschleife hängt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich war noch nie in warteschlange nur seit freitag dann geh halt später on und zock deine 8stunden oder wielange du auch immer am tag zocken musst... ab 22-22.30uhr unter der woche keine schlange über 5min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Heissen soll das das ihr nach der free monat dann wieder rumheult weil einige wieder weg sind von aion und einige server evtl wieder leer sind. Lieber 1-2weniger aufstellen wie nacher 1-2wieder dicht machen weil dann gehts wie inwarhammer los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (27. September 2009)

Hm auf Krombacher gibt es im Moment eine Warteschlange von 1500 Leuten x.X

Soetwas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen!


----------



## VanFar (27. September 2009)

immer noch besser wie auf thor mit 2000 ^^ (ich hänge gerade erst bei 1524=1,42h warten xD)


----------



## Seph018 (27. September 2009)

Ich versteh nicht, wie Ncsoft das nicht vorrausgesehen hat...
Ich mein, die hatten doch schon 300000 Vorbesteller ... da kann man sich doch ungefähr ausrechnen das 10 oder 11 Server nicht ganz ausreichen, oder nicht?


----------



## Immondys (27. September 2009)

Am besten machen wir Schnappschüsse und starten den Wettbewerb "Wer hat die längste Warteschlange". hmpf


----------



## Reo_MC (27. September 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Am besten machen wir Schnappschüsse und starten den Wettbewerb "Wer hat die längste Warteschlange". hmpf






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (27. September 2009)

was mir auch auf die nuß geht und vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen...
wenn ich in der warteschleife bin hauts häufig mein lüfter an und die cpu wird regelmäßig 
mit über 40% belastet...


----------



## VanFar (27. September 2009)

könnte am hintergrund liegen, schließlich wird ja dies die ganze zeit berechnet, wie eine ingame szene...


----------



## patrick02 (27. September 2009)

2000er Warteschlange, na herzlichen


----------



## Reo_MC (27. September 2009)

patrick02 schrieb:


> 2000er Warteschlange, na herzlichen



Das Schlimmste ist, dass ich nur knapp 3 Stunden Zeit hab.
D.h. ich bin jetzt sicher noch 2 1/2 Stunden inner Warteschlange, hab dann noch eine halbe Stunde Zeit, und dann gehts auf zur Wiesn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Victiln (27. September 2009)

Also ich hoffe mal, dass da in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen etwas gemacht wird.

Klar, man weiß zum Release eines Spiels nie, wie groß der Andrang auf die Server wirklich ist, aber man sollte da fix reagieren, wenn man feststellt, dass schon am 2. Tag alle Server überfüllt sind (hatte gerade ne Warteschleife von knapp 1800 Spielern  ).

Naja, mal schauen, was in den nächsten Tagen passiert...ich persönlich habe keine Lust, nach nem 10 STunden (oder noch längeren) Arbeitstag weitere 2 STunden darauf zu warten, dass ich überhaupt anfangen kann zu spielen...


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Aber das Problem löst sich aj nicht zwangslüufig durch neue Server da viele schon angefangen haben, und keine Lust auf einem neuen Server neu azufangen zumal das lvl ja auch träge von statten geht.

Wenn dann sollte NC soft im zusammenhang damit ein kostenklosen Transfer anbieten, dann würde sich die Lage meiner Meinung nach entspannen.


LG christoph


----------



## Seph018 (27. September 2009)

Ilumnia, deine Schrift ist recht schwer zu lesen :x
Aber, habe gelesen, dass sie an einem Transfer arbeiten, welcher jedoch noch nicht ganz "einsatzfähig" ist. Also in der Hinsicht könnte noch ein bisschen Zeit vergehen >.<


----------



## kekei (27. September 2009)

Am heutigen Tag ist der erste zusätzliche Aion-Server in Europa live gegangen. [GER]Nerthus öffnet seine Pforten und bietet den deutschen Spielern ein neues Zuhause. Server für weitere Regionen sind im Anmarsch.


Die Öffnung von [GER]Nerthus wurde ermöglicht aber auch nötig aufgrund der großen Popularität und des Ansturms an Spielern auf unsere Server. Daraus resultierten teilweise enorme Warteschlangen auf den beliebtesten Servern und wir hoffen, dass die Öffnung frischer Server neuen aber auch alten Spielern den Anreiz zur Erforschung und Eroberung dieser Welt bieten wird, damit die Warteschlangen existierender Server reduziert werden können. 


Wir freuen uns, dass wir jetzt in der Lage sind, weitere Server aufzustellen, werden die Situation weiter beobachten und versuchen, eine Balance zwischen dem Hinzufügen langfristig benötigter Server und der Bereitstellung zu vieler Server, die mit dem Einsetzen normalen Spielverhaltens, nach dem ersten großen Ansturm, unterbevölkert enden.


Wir wünschen euch viel Spaß auf [GER]Nerthus und werden euch auch zukünftig mit Informationen über kommende Server versorgen. 

oO


----------



## algregino (27. September 2009)

Ich hoff ja dass wenn neue Server kommen, diese erst in einem Monat kommen. Warum? Schaut euch WAR zu Beginn an und nun. Viele leere Server, aber zu Beginn 1000 Warteschlangen.


----------



## Reo_MC (27. September 2009)

Und ich hoffe, die erhöhen die Kapazität der Server. Sollte ja kein Problem darstellen, wird alles einkalkuliert gewesen sein.


----------



## July (27. September 2009)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Aber das Problem löst.....



bitte, änder deine schriftart.. du bist kein moderator, auch wenn du es gern wärst, aber interessieren tut's keinen ^^

back²topic:

bin auch grad 5mins weg gewesen und muss jetzt 2h warten, so is des.


----------



## kekei (27. September 2009)

In der OB hatten die ja auch 10 Channels anstatt 5. Meint ihr nicht die Channel Anzahl könnte man wieder erhöhen und somit die Warteschlangen kürzen?


----------



## Æzørt (27. September 2009)

kekei schrieb:


> In der OB hatten die ja auch 10 Channels anstatt 5. Meint ihr nicht die Channel anzahl könnte man wieder erhöhen und somit die Warteschlangen kürzen?



die channels ändern nichts an den warteshlange sondern verhindern nur das 500leute auf einen mob hauen. auch wenn man 50 channel hätte verändert das nciht die anzahl der spieler auf dem server. die anzahl der spieler auf einem server bestimmen aber die länge der warteschlange.


----------



## Chaisheng (27. September 2009)

Der Server Thor ist gerade so überfüllt, das man nicht einmal mehr in die Warteschlangen kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, geniesst man halt noch ein wenig Reallife ;-)


----------



## kekei (27. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> die channels ändern nichts an den warteshlange sondern verhindern nur das 500leute auf einen mob hauen. auch wenn man 50 channel hätte verändert das nciht die anzahl der spieler auf dem server. die anzahl der spieler auf einem server bestimmen aber die länge der warteschlange.



Ah ok Schade. Hatte gedacht das mit mehr Channeln auch die Spieleranzahl steigen könnte... halt pro Channel 1000 Spieler oder so (als Beispiel).


----------



## Cloudsbrother (27. September 2009)

Kann doch echt nicht sein das selbst auf Balder eine 2000 personen warteschleife ist.
Stehe bis jetzt schon eine stunde in der schleife und darf noch 45 min warten.
Sowas ist doch mist und hätte man sich doch denken können. Ist nicht gerade ein toller start des Spiels.


----------



## kekei (27. September 2009)

Ich bin seit knapp 20 Minuten in der Warteschlange.
Am Anfang hieß es 2h 12min warten... jetzt nach 20 Minuten stehts bei 2h 29min -.-
Super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gebra (27. September 2009)

Mir gefällt das Spiel zwar echt gut, Warteschlange hab ich verstanden im Pre- release, jetzt hatten si schon ne Woche Zeit zu reagiern (Mehr neue Server und gratis Char Transfer).

Ich logg mich normal gern ein um mal 2 Stunden oder so zu spielen wenn ich grad Zeit hab.

Sry, tut mir leid, aber das ist für meine Spielinteressen auf dauer zu viel Wartezeit - leider.
Ich lass wegen nem Spiel sicher nicht meinen PC dauernd laufen um eingeloggt zu bleiben.


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

Auf Kromede sinds über 2000 derzeit, auf Nerthus (grade kurz geschaut) auch schon über 500. Gratischatranfer würde also nichts nützen.

Und ja, neue Server ok, aber sie müssen aufpassen das es nicht zu viele werden wenn sich alles einpendelt, ein einziger Server zuviel der geschlossen werden muss wird ein Schrei durch MMO Netz hallen "Aion stribt, selber Mist wie War etc".


----------



## Cloudsbrother (27. September 2009)

Ich hoffe ja nur sie tun auch was gegen die ganzen warteschlangen. Hab ja auch gedacht das sich das noch bessert (und wird es vielleicht auch noch) aber bisher wird ja nicht mal gesagt das sie zB mehr server aufsetzen. Aber mehr als abwarten können wir nicht.


EDIT: sicher. sie haben "einen" neuen aufgesetzt. aber wie man sieht reicht das nicht. Das Spiel ist trotzdem top und ich musste auch mal dampf ablassen.


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2009)

Ihr stellt euch das ganze zu einfach vor.
Sie haben mit der Eröffnung von neuen Servern reagiert, die Kapazitäten aufgestockt und das Dauer-AFK-Sein mit den Shops gefixt. Das sind alle kurzfristigen Maßnahmen die man treffen kann.
Das Problem löst sich dadurch jedoch nicht, entlastet aber. Zwischen 6h und 2h Wartezeit liegt doch ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
Viele haben schon hochgelevelt und werden kaum noch mal neu anfangen, würden aber evtl. transferieren wenns einen solchen Service gäbe.
Das Problem an einem solche Service ist, dass es zusätzliche Kapazitäten benötigt und man doch reichlich Arbeit hat in Form von Scripts usw und das System muss zu 100% zuverlässig sein. Da genügt es nicht einfach die Daten vom Char vom einen auf den anderen Server zu ziehen. Da stecken weit kompliziertere Routinen dahinter die allesamt an Datenbanken gekoppelt sind usw. Das System muss alle Elemente eines Charakters erfassen, auf den Zielserver kopieren und auf dem Ursprungsserver löschen ohne dass Daten verloren gehen, falsch übermittelt werden oder anderweitige Komplikationen auftreten. Dazu kommt dann noch die Verknüpfung mit dem Profil auf aiononline.de mit allen Informationen die dort geliefert werden. Außerdem müssen die Serverstatistiken aktualisiert werden usw. 
Das istn Haufen Arbeit und nicht eben in 3 Tagen oder ner Woche erledigt.


----------



## n0rSly (27. September 2009)

Also ich wollte mich aufregen... lasse es aber wiéder weil leute überlegt das ist nur besser so für alle achja und ich bin sicher NCsoft arbeitet dran also legt euch nochmal inne sonne esst was, kommt wieder freut euch das ihr spielen könnt und tötet die emos ahhh asmos =) 

lg Norsly


----------



## alene85 (27. September 2009)

Die sollten einfach noch ungefähr 4 server drufknallen eventuell char transfer anbieten und die sache währe gegessen !


----------



## OldboyX (27. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Auf Kromede sinds über 2000 derzeit, auf Nerthus (grade kurz geschaut) auch schon über 500. Gratischatranfer würde also nichts nützen.
> 
> Und ja, neue Server ok, aber sie müssen aufpassen das es nicht zu viele werden wenn sich alles einpendelt, ein einziger Server zuviel der geschlossen werden muss wird ein Schrei durch MMO Netz hallen "Aion stribt, selber Mist wie War etc".



Genau, was ja auch der Grund ist wieso bei WoW noch nie Server geschlossen wurden, obwohl es da einige gibt, auf denen kaum etwas los ist.


----------



## Bordin (27. September 2009)

ihr stellt euch das alles so einfach vor.. neuen server hier .. kapazität da.. das da evtl. paar tage arbeit drin hängen wenn man 24h arbeitet ist wohl keinem bekannt oder?

in allen andren mmorpgs gabs zu release riesige warteschlangen wenn ich ma die zeit in der ich in wow in warteschlangen hing zusammen zähl komm ich locker auf 1 woche

also bleibt mal locker und lasst denen mal ne chance, anstatt direkt los zu meckern oder machts besser


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2009)

Bordin schrieb:


> ihr stellt euch das alles so einfach vor.. neuen server hier .. kapazität da.. das da evtl. paar tage arbeit drin hängen wenn man 24h arbeitet ist wohl keinem bekannt oder?
> 
> in allen andren mmorpgs gabs zu release riesige warteschlangen wenn ich ma die zeit in der ich in wow in warteschlangen hing zusammen zähl komm ich locker auf 1 woche
> 
> also bleibt mal locker und lasst denen mal ne chance, anstatt direkt los zu meckern oder machts besser


qft


----------



## Cloudsbrother (27. September 2009)

Bordin schrieb:


> ihr stellt euch das alles so einfach vor.. neuen server hier .. kapazität da.. das da evtl. paar tage arbeit drin hängen wenn man 24h arbeitet ist wohl keinem bekannt oder?
> 
> in allen andren mmorpgs gabs zu release riesige warteschlangen wenn ich ma die zeit in der ich in wow in warteschlangen hing zusammen zähl komm ich locker auf 1 woche
> 
> also bleibt mal locker und lasst denen mal ne chance, anstatt direkt los zu meckern oder machts besser



echt? ok aion ist das erste mmo das ich von anfang an spiele. Aber wie ich schon geschrieben hatte wollte ich zumindest nur mal dampf ablassen weil es nunmal doof ist.


----------



## Chaisheng (27. September 2009)

Gutes braucht Zeit zum gedeihen, sagt man doch oft!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Aion sollte das, denke ich mal, nicht unbedingt anderst sein.


----------



## Tarida (27. September 2009)

Immerhin sind die Server dafür ja stabil, wie bereits erwähnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch 53 Minuten...


----------



## SoldenX (27. September 2009)

ich versteh es nicht das ganze mimimi.... wieso kauft ihr ein Spiel beim Release? Sowas kann halt passieren das die Server überfüllt sind ich kenn nicht ein Spiel was am Anfang perfekt läuft!
Ich schätz mal die nächsten Tage werden die Server erweitert bzw es gibt neue Server... 

Manchmal kommt mir das echt so vor als ob ihr nur rumheulen wollt geht lieber mit freunden weg etc. und regt euch nicht wegen so einem Scheiß auf... unfassbar..


----------



## Reo_MC (27. September 2009)

Wow, geil. Wieder mal etwas weiter hinten. 1900/2000 @ Votan.


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Nunja, das Spiel ist nun 2tage raus wenn ich nicht im Unrecht bin.
Zurzeit spekulieren wir ja nur sicherlich warten 2neue Server und ein Transfer das beste in meinen Augen ,
Das wuerde zwar noch nicht die warteschlangen Verbannen , sie jedoch ertraeglich machen oder? Eure Meinung 


Lg christoph


----------



## n0rSly (27. September 2009)

war 2000/2000 vor etwas 1 h bin jetzt 400/2000 also ganzruhig die zait daunten stimmt nicht immer (ja ich hatte auchschonmal 2000/2000 noch 2stunden und nach 1 stunde 1000/2000 und noch 2 1/2 stunden keine angst) 

lg norsly


----------



## Löwenhertz (27. September 2009)

Habe mir gerade gedacht schauts mal auf die Aion Homepage und schreibts denen mal ein Mail
wegen der Warteschlangen (Am Anfang ich an Stelle 2004 mit 2h 15min Wartezeit) .
Ich denke die wissen um den Umstand aber wenn jeder denns betrifft mal darauf hinweißt
spüren die vielleicht mehr Druck was zu machen.

Und was seh ich:

"Http/1.1 Service Unavailable" auf der Homepage

Die haben auch die Homepage überlastet oder abgedreht.
Einfach den Kopf in den Sand und jede Kommunikation ausblenden.

Wenn jemand aus Frust kündigen wollte, könnte er nicht mal das.

Naja ich warte halt und schau mal wie lange es dauert. Position 1659 1h 51min noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draklur (27. September 2009)

so wie es ist finde ich es ok 
keine laggs auf den servern und ordentliches spielen

die warteschlangen werden sich scho wieder legen
sie schauen sich das erstmal an und gut iss
also regt euch net so auf


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2009)

Vielleicht gibts auch noch 50000 andere Trottel da draußen die meinen mit dem 13 Eurojoker per Mail schnellere Logins zu bekommen und die Seite ist deshalb schlichtweg überlastet?


----------



## Kichiro (27. September 2009)

Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, wir bezahlen bald alle für Aion und auch wenn es jetzt erst die 30 Gratis Spieltage sind, so haben wir als Kunden doch das Recht gleich los legen zu dürfen.
Klar kann man sagen, naja dann warten wir ebend, aber wer wartet schon gerne.

Ausserdem kann man nicht immer warten, wenn man z.b gerne bevor man ausser Haus geht oder weil man verabredet ist, gerne noch mal fix vorher 2 Stunden spielen, nein da hängt man in der Warteschleife.

Und sowas ist schon sehr ärgerlich, stelle mich auch ungern an volle Kassen an. Aber da bleibt uns Sucht Lemminge wohl nichts andere übrig.


----------



## franzmann (27. September 2009)

Kichiro schrieb:


> Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, wir bezahlen bald alle für Aion und auch wenn es jetzt erst die 30 Gratis Spieltage sind, so haben wir als Kunden doch das Recht gleich los legen zu dürfen.
> Klar kann man sagen, naja dann warten wir ebend, aber wer wartet schon gerne.
> 
> Ausserdem kann man nicht immer warten, wenn man z.b gerne bevor man ausser Haus geht oder weil man verabredet ist, gerne noch mal fix vorher 2 Stunden spielen, nein da hängt man in der Warteschleife.
> ...




also ich habe am 25ten 49,99euro bezahlt und zwar das spiel mit 30tage spielzeit 

ich weiss zwar nicht ab wann du es bezahlen nennen willst aber najo 


mfg


----------



## Bolle0708 (27. September 2009)

Oder
Später steht ein raid um 21 uhr an.
man kommt erst um 20 uhr nach hause und will sich einloggen, 2 stunden wartezeit
So kann man doch keinen vernünftigen raid plan auf die beine stellen


----------



## siberian (27. September 2009)

Über eine Stunde auf das Login warten und das noch gut finden. Der WOW Frust muss ziemlich hoch sein.


----------



## SireS (27. September 2009)

Löwenhertz schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade gedacht schauts mal auf die Aion Homepage und schreibts denen mal ein Mail
> wegen der Warteschlangen (Am Anfang ich an Stelle 2004 mit 2h 15min Wartezeit) .
> Ich denke die wissen um den Umstand aber wenn jeder denns betrifft mal darauf hinweißt
> spüren die vielleicht mehr Druck was zu machen.
> ...



Ihr habt Sorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Ich hab am 20. beim Headstart angefangen meine Gladi zu zocken und mir noch fest vorgenommen am Freitag mein Spiel abzuholen bei Gamestop wo ich preordered hatte. Irgendwann war es dann Samstag nachmittag, ich wollte online und kam nicht mehr drauf weil ich es einfach verpennt habe. Nu ist erstmal warten bis Montag angesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2009)

siberian schrieb:


> Über eine Stunde auf das Login warten und das noch gut finden. Der WOW Frust muss ziemlich hoch sein.


Gut findet das keiner, aber es gibt realistische Menschen die verstehen warum es Warteschlangen gibt und warum diese nicht mit nem Fingerschnippen in ner Sekunde verschwinden.


----------



## n0rSly (27. September 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Oder
> Später steht ein raid um 21 uhr an.
> man kommt erst um 20 uhr nach hause und will sich einloggen, 2 stunden wartezeit
> So kann man doch keinen vernünftigen raid plan auf die beine stellen





denkst du wirklich das in ca 1monaten (geschätzte zeit bis es die ersten lvl 50 gibt die auch raid fertig sind) diese Probleme immer noch da sind?


----------



## evergrace (27. September 2009)

mal ganz ehrlich mich als gamer kanns doch egal sein wie sie das machen, aber WIR zahlen für das game und haben auch somit das recht zu spielen.
die nächste frechheit war ja dass man gestern schon key eingebn hat müssn für vollversion, obwohl manche noch nicht mal das game haben (postweg)!
1 woche schau ich mir das ganze noch an und wenn des prob nicht gelöst ist dann bye bye


----------



## etchco (27. September 2009)

Bei mir zeigt der keine Warteschlange mehr an. Es spielen gegenwärtig zuviele Spieler auf dem Server, bitte suche dir einen andere ....


Wollen die mich verarschen ????


----------



## Bordin (27. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> mal ganz ehrlich mich als gamer kanns doch egal sein wie sie das machen, aber WIR zahlen für das game und haben auch somit das recht zu spielen.
> die nächste frechheit war ja dass man gestern schon key eingebn hat müssn für vollversion, obwohl manche noch nicht mal das game haben (postweg)!
> 1 woche schau ich mir das ganze noch an und wenn des prob nicht gelöst ist dann bye bye




tu uns ein gefallen sag jetzt schon bye bye dann haben wir ein weniger in der schlange der nur lästert und keine ahnung hat wie lange was dauert


----------



## franzmann (27. September 2009)

etchco schrieb:


> Bei mir zeigt der keine Warteschlange mehr an. Es spielen gegenwärtig zuviele Spieler auf dem Server, bitte suche dir einen andere ....
> 
> 
> Wollen die mich verarschen ????




noe wollen sie dich doch nicht 

stand die ganze zeit bei mir auch nun bin ich in der warteschlange mit glück kann ich um 21uhr anfangen zu spielen und ~2std später schlafen gehen 



mfg


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

etchco schrieb:


> Bei mir zeigt der keine Warteschlange mehr an. Es spielen gegenwärtig zuviele Spieler auf dem Server, bitte suche dir einen andere ....
> 
> 
> Wollen die mich verarschen ????


welcher Server biste denn mit deinem Main ?


----------



## Bordin (27. September 2009)

etchco schrieb:


> Bei mir zeigt der keine Warteschlange mehr an. Es spielen gegenwärtig zuviele Spieler auf dem Server, bitte suche dir einen andere ....
> 
> 
> Wollen die mich verarschen ????




klar NCSoft hat es auf dich abgesehn!!

Vorsicht die meldung kommt nur bei dir glaub die wollen dich verarschen?!?!

junge.. bleib mal locker was geht?
jedes mmorpg hat nach release dicke warteschlangen gehabt und die meisten davon waren laggy ohne ende


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Oder
> Später steht ein raid um 21 uhr an.
> man kommt erst um 20 uhr nach hause und will sich einloggen, 2 stunden wartezeit
> So kann man doch keinen vernünftigen raid plan auf die beine stellen




Noch stehen keine raids und die Schlamgen sind nur auf Grund des Starts.Bis raids stehen wird es Keime schlangen geben. Zumal es gar keine Raid instanzen gibt.


Mfg Christoph


----------



## evergrace (27. September 2009)

bla bla das game ist jetzt schon seit 7 tagen zum spielen und jetzt haben sie sogar auf jeden Server ne warteschlange von mind. 2h 
wird immer schlimmer anstatt besser und ich zahle sicher nicht fürn game dass ich nicht spielen kann!!
da merkt man dass viele neue games nur mehr verbugt auf den markt kommen, weil viele leute dass einfach akzeptieren.
und sogar bei WARhammer hatte man keine warteschlange von mind. 2h, bis auf averland viel.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. September 2009)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Noch stehen keine raids und die Schlamgen sind nur auf Grund des Starts.Bis raids stehen wird es Keime schlangen geben. Zumal es gar keine Raid instanzen gibt.
> 
> 
> Mfg Christoph



so schnell kommt man von grün auf so ne hässliche farbe?? und will dann auch noch kein Moderator sondern ein Gummibär werden ?? schäm dich
Und ich hab an dich geglaubt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> bla bla das game ist jetzt schon seit 7 tagen zum spielen und jetzt haben sie sogar auf jeden Server ne warteschlange von mind. 2h
> wird immer schlimmer anstatt besser und ich zahle sicher nicht fürn game dass ich nicht spielen kann!!
> da merkt man dass viele neue games nur mehr verbugt auf den markt kommen, weil viele leute dass einfach akzeptieren.
> und sogar bei WARhammer hatte man keine warteschlange von mind. 2h, bis auf averland viel.



wow, man kann durch deinen Text deine dummheit bemerken -.-
Zumal ich erklär dir mal was:
Warhammer hatte XXXX Server und was wurde daraus? Alles Geisterserver
und noch hast du erst 1 Tag bezahlt, Headstart ist immerhin headstart -.- glaubst jetzt öffnen sie noch 5 Deutsche Server und die leute die das nicht spielen wollen verschwinden nach nen Monat und danach ??
dann kommen die geisterserver -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ma ehrlich vote 4 schmeis dich aus den Fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja es wird schlimmer anstatt besser? Noch fangen bestimmt pro tag ein Paar tausend neue an die das Spiel versuchen, und die erhöhen schon die Leistung des Servers, aber das merkt man ja leider kaum-.-


----------



## RetPali (27. September 2009)

tja, NcSoft hatte 2 Möglichkeiten... entweder ihr wartet 2 stunden auf loggin, das wird sich aber auch noch ändern, oder ihr kommt sofort rein, kein mob ist da, ihr laggt und habt 3 mal die minute disconect...
ich glaub Variante zwei bringt wirklich nichts...
Deswegen dachte sich NcSoft, das den Spielern nicht gleich die lust am spielen vergeht, weil sie nur discos haben und keinen mob killen können.


Aja wegen dem Server ist voll und man kann nicht mal in die Warteschlange: Einfach schließen und neu rein.

Geduld ist eine Tugend!

(P.S: Ich hab auch keinen Bock zu warten, aber was soll man machen...)


----------



## Skyler93 (27. September 2009)

RetPali schrieb:


> tja, NcSoft hatte 2 Möglichkeiten... entweder ihr wartet 2 stunden auf loggin, das wird sich aber auch noch ändern, oder ihr kommt sofort rein, kein mob ist da, ihr laggt und habt 3 mal die minute disconect...
> ich glaub Variante zwei bringt wirklich nichts...
> Deswegen dachte sich NcSoft, das den Spielern nicht gleich die lust am spielen vergeht, weil sie nur discos haben und keinen mob killen können.
> 
> ...



Ehy, immerhin wartet ihr nur auf euren bockmist von Warteschlange, ich warte auf die bockmist Leute von Post die nicht zustande kriegen in 2 Werktagen (eig 3 Samstag ist auch ein Werktag) mir was zu liefern-.-
Es gibt leute die machen ihre arbeit gut ( Siehe NCSoft) Es gibt leute die nennt man einfach nur Bockmistidiotenvollpfostenhoffesiesterbenweilseidiotensindabererstnachdemsiemirm
einspielgelieferthabenxD  die nennt man dann Post so flamet mich bin jitz eh raus xD


----------



## evergrace (27. September 2009)

vielleicht gehn die leute genau aus den grund weil sie keine lust zum warten haben und da habe ich lieber leere geisterserver, als wie ich jedes mal paar stunden warten kann.
ausserdem is ja echt fine dass immer alle davon ausgehn, dass nach nen Monat keiner mehr Aion spielen wird und deswegen alle server wieder geschlossen werden.


----------



## Gen91 (27. September 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich, ich war gerade in der Warteschlange, vorraussichtliche Wartezeit 2h.
Jetzt war ich zwischendurch 1h afk um zu essen, als ich wieder kam, war wieder die NCSoft Seite offen und das Spiel aus, beim erneuten Betreten der Schlange wieder 2h40min ...

Darf man jetzt in der Warteschlange auch nicht afk sein?!?


----------



## Sharbtur (27. September 2009)

Ich finds ok!..
Damit muss man rechnen wenn man sich ein MMO zum Release kauft!

Die Warteschlangen von 2std. sind auch nur selten vorzufinden..
Es wird hier ja immer gesagt "Ich habe immer 2std. Warteschlange omG" Stimmt überhaupt nicht!!!


----------



## Dröms (27. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> bla bla das game ist jetzt schon seit 7 tagen zum spielen und jetzt haben sie sogar auf jeden Server ne warteschlange von mind. 2h
> wird immer schlimmer anstatt besser und ich zahle sicher nicht fürn game dass ich nicht spielen kann!!
> da merkt man dass viele neue games nur mehr verbugt auf den markt kommen, weil viele leute dass einfach akzeptieren.
> und sogar bei WARhammer hatte man keine warteschlange von mind. 2h, bis auf averland viel.



erzähl nicht so ein müll, wenn du keine ahnung hast
ist ja grauenvoll.

was wurde den aus den vielen servern bei warhammer


----------



## Skyler93 (27. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> vielleicht gehn die leute genau aus den grund weil sie keine lust zum warten haben und da habe ich lieber leere geisterserver, als wie ich jedes mal paar stunden warten kann.
> ausserdem is ja echt fine dass immer alle davon ausgehn, dass nach nen Monat keiner mehr Aion spielen wird und deswegen alle server wieder geschlossen werden.


-.- dann sag ich dir mal ganz schnell noch was
Mindestens 30 % (pur geschätzt)Werden das spiel nicht weiterspielen, weil sie sich ein WoW 2 Oder i-was anderes Erhoffen, oder es ihnen zu Schwer ist oder was auch immer ist ja nicht der Grund-.-
und gerade versuchen auch noch JEDER spieler gleichzeitig in des Spiel zu kommen -.- jitz denk mal ganz kurz nach was passiert nach 1 - 2 Wochen? Ja du hast richtig Geraten, Arbeit Schule Andere Hobbys usw. dann zocken auch sehr viel weniger das spiel gleichzeitig und dann klappt das auch und so hat man auch kein Geisterserver  und viele Spieler -.- Nur wie ich höre haben sich ja "Mehr als GENUG" Spieler sich freigenommen um zocken zu können (Krankgeschrieben, sich selbst Beimgebrochen usw.)
also erst denken dann posten



Gen91 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich, ich war gerade in der Warteschlange, vorraussichtliche Wartezeit 2h.
> Jetzt war ich zwischendurch 1h afk um zu essen, als ich wieder kam, war wieder die NCSoft Seite offen und das Spiel aus, beim erneuten Betreten der Schlange wieder 2h40min ...
> 
> Darf man jetzt in der Warteschlange auch nicht afk sein?!?



du hattest nen Client Error, mir auch schon Passiert-.-


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ehy, immerhin wartet ihr nur auf euren bockmist von Warteschlange, ich warte auf die bockmist Leute von Post die nicht zustande kriegen in 2 Werktagen (eig 3 Samstag ist auch ein Werktag) mir was zu liefern-.-
> Es gibt leute die machen ihre arbeit gut ( Siehe NCSoft) Es gibt leute die nennt man einfach nur Bockmistidiotenvollpfostenhoffesiesterbenweilseidiotensindabererstnachdemsiemirm
> einspielgelieferthabenxD  die nennt man dann Post so flamet mich bin jitz eh raus xD




Das ist schoen zu hoeren das noch welche an einen glauben, dann werde ich meinen alten Look   wieder annehmen doch ich hatte es geaendert weil mehr und mehr Flames kamen.Aber so werde ich meinem Ziel wieder nacheifern. Danke fuer neuen Mut!


Lg christoph


----------



## Feuerwirbel (27. September 2009)

etchco schrieb:


> Bei mir zeigt der keine Warteschlange mehr an. Es spielen gegenwärtig zuviele Spieler auf dem Server, bitte suche dir einen andere ....
> 
> 
> Wollen die mich verarschen ????



hatte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab dann 5min dauergeklickt und enter bei der meldung bis ich positon 2003 war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Ach Mensch uebers iPhone zu Posten ist kompliziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (27. September 2009)

Aion hängt sich mitten in der warteschlange nun auch noch immer auf -.-


----------



## nirvanager1 (27. September 2009)

1490/2000 
atm.... 1std 15min wartezeit

Server: balder


----------



## nirvanager1 (27. September 2009)

sry doppel post


----------



## teroa (27. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






2,47 stunden  klasse..


----------



## Nàrdinel (27. September 2009)

Also ich glaub die, die sich wirklich auf das Spiel gefreut haben werden sich davon nicht abschrecken lassen. (Ich hab wie sicher viele andere auch über 2 Jahre drauf gewartet) Ich werde das einfach aussitzen, denn es wird sicher spätestens nach dem Freimonat wieder besser werden. Und bis dahin? Häng ich mich eben nach der Arbeit in die Warteschlange und les bis dahin ein Buch oder so.

Und das hat nichts mit WoW-Frust zu tun.... wir sind einfach realistisch (und sehr optimistisch natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dantus (27. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich sehe das Problem bei den Minishops!
Da loggen sich die leute nicht aus und machen somit keinen Platz für andere Spieler.
Daher kommt es dann einfach zu den Überfüllungen.


----------



## Nerdavia (27. September 2009)

Dantus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich sehe das Problem bei den Minishops!
> Da loggen sich die leute nicht aus und machen somit keinen Platz für andere Spieler.
> Daher kommt es dann einfach zu den Überfüllungen.




Die Minishops loggen sich doch automatisch nach einer halben Stunde aus....

Und eine Warteschlange für die Warteschlange ist ja schon heftig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dantus (27. September 2009)

Echt? das wusst ich nicht aber die halbe stunde spürt man dann aber auch wenn so ein Andrang herrscht!


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Dantus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich sehe das Problem bei den Minishops!
> Da loggen sich die leute nicht aus und machen somit keinen Platz für andere Spieler.
> Daher kommt es dann einfach zu den Überfüllungen.




Das ist doch schon auf 30 Minuten begrenst ganz rausnehmen kann man es nicht.


----------



## Nerdavia (27. September 2009)

Dantus schrieb:


> Echt? das wusst ich nicht aber die halbe stunde spürt man dann aber auch wenn so ein Andrang herrscht!




Ja was sollen sie machen....die Shops nach 5 Minuten ausloggen....das geht natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Reo_MC (27. September 2009)

Yeah, nur noch knapp 900 Leute vor mir :-) Wenn das so weitergeht, bin ich gegen 8 im Spiel. Ich zocke auf Votan, Elyos - falls jemand Lust hat im 14-15er Bereich zu questen, einfach melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (27. September 2009)

Selbst der neue Server ist total überladen.....


----------



## Dantus (27. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ja was sollen sie machen....die Shops nach 5 Minuten ausloggen....das geht natürlich auch nicht




Ich sag auch nicht das es weg soll.....
Nur ist das ein Problem bei diesem Ansturm!

Ist wohl einfach Frust dabei, ich warte seid Anfang des Jahres auf Aion und ,jetzt wo es da ist, darf ich nicht spielen.


----------



## Seph018 (27. September 2009)

Also 2 Stunden warten wäre ja erträglich, vor allem am WE... aber mein **** Internet stürzt alle halbe Stunde/Stunde ab, wodurch ich es gar nicht erst versuchen brauche -.-


----------



## zefexx (27. September 2009)

war in WAR genauso und würde in WoW genauso sein wenns nich so viele server geben würde einfach warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

....das wird schon besser entweder kommen noch mehr neue server oder sie erhöhen die spieleranzahlen auf den server eneut...

Aller Anfang ist schwer ...auch in Aion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (27. September 2009)

lool, jetzt kann ich mich nicht mal mehr in die warteliste inreihen, weil gegenwärtig zuviele nutzer online sind. das setzt dem ganzen doch noch die krone auf...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crewean (27. September 2009)

ich komm gar nicht erst in die Warteschlange rein so voll sind die Server


----------



## -Lilith- (27. September 2009)

regt euch nich so auf musste jetz auch 2 h warten aber dann macht man halt ind er zeit was anderes.
es gibt auch ncoh reallife
währenddessen kannn man sich vor die glotze haun, duschen, essen machen und dann sinds nur noch n paar minuten
wenn man dann noch n hund hat ^^ juhu =)

lieber hab ich anfangs ne warteschleife, auch wenn es echt nervig is, als das nach einem monat alle leute abspringen weil se was zahlen müssen. 
ich finde wie gesagt nich schlimm das man warten muss. klar ist es scheiße dann 3 h vor der kiste zu sitzen um danach vllt eine h spieln zu können, aber wie hättet ihr es denn lieber? wollt ihr lieber wie bei wow lags, server downs und dann trotzdem warteschleifen haben? guckt euch doch WOW an dort is immer noch die Meldung : SERVER WIRD HERUNTERGEFAHREN IN 15:00 MINUTEN! keine seltenheit ^^ =) das gibts bei aion bis jetz nich. gut den ersten tag mal abgezogen da ist das ok gewesen =)

so on ^^

lg 
lilith


----------



## franzmann (27. September 2009)

zefexx schrieb:


> war in WAR genauso und würde in WoW genauso sein wenns nich so viele server geben würde einfach warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





jaaaaaaaaa bitte mehr kapazitäten spiel mal ein templer hoch und versuch mal ein kill zu bekommen entweder ist der mop schon tot wenn du da bist oder du schlägst den ein/zweimal und ein caster haut den trotzdem weg 


mfg


----------



## SARodiRIEL (27. September 2009)

Also ich finde die Wartezeiten sprechen eigentlich für Aion, jeder einzelne Server ist randvoll und es werden sicher noch weitere folgen.
Das Spiel ist wohl jetzt schon erfolgreicher als erwartet!


----------



## Veloziraptor91 (27. September 2009)

Randvolle server sind sicherlich toll, doch im moment kann man auf keinen einzigen deutschen server einloggen. man kommt nichtmal in die warteschlange.
klar ist sonntag abends eine stoßzeit, trotzdem sollte das nicht zur gewohnheit werden.


----------



## nirvanager1 (27. September 2009)

so gg 8 bin ich wieder drinnen
dann schaff ich die letzten 5% auf 22

für die, die nicht in die warteschlange kommen...
klickt permanent drauf auf server i-wann seit ihr drinnen
war bei mir nach 5sek ^^


----------



## Reo_MC (27. September 2009)

Wuhu, noch knapp 560 Leute vor mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. September 2009)

will auuch zocken-.- 2 Tage verschissen -.- AAAAAAAAhhhhhhh ich werd zu ner mischung aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (27. September 2009)

ich denke NC tut uns einen sehr großen gefallen. sie geben sehr langsam neue server raus um zu verhindern das geisterserver entstehen. ich nehme an das in den nächsten 2 wochen noch ein oder zwei weitere deutsche server zur verfügung gestellt werden. das es einen kostenlosen char transfer geben wird haben sie ja bereits bestätigt


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. September 2009)

zum glück bin ich seit 10 Stunden eingeloggt ^^

mit diversen Essenspausen+Wahlpause  xDDD


----------



## Krossfire (27. September 2009)

-Lilith- schrieb:


> regt euch nich so auf musste jetz auch 2 h warten aber dann macht man halt ind er zeit was anderes.
> es gibt auch ncoh reallife
> währenddessen kannn man sich vor die glotze haun, duschen, essen machen und dann sinds nur noch n paar minuten
> wenn man dann noch n hund hat ^^ juhu =)
> ...



GZ zum outen als Volldepp

In WoW gibt es genau 1 mal pro Woche und das nicht mal wöchentlich Serverdowns für Wartezeiten, nach großen Patches event 1 Tag danach paar Hotfixes.

Und wer zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung gehört (du ja wohl nicht? Hotel Mama?) braucht Aion gar nicht zu spielen. Oder gehst du auch um 6 zur Arbeit wenn du um 9 Uhr anfängst? Ich glaube nicht.

NC hat es klipp und klar am Releastag VERBOCKT durch keine neuen Server 2 hätten wohl gereicht. Nein stattdessen werden die Releasespieler auf die schon vollen Server gepackt und 1 Tag später erst ein neuer Server.

Soll ich nun alle 2 Tage neu anfangen? 

Sorry aber bevor man Mist schreibt sollte man es ganz lassen.

Klar man zahlt noch nicht aber das Game hat aber im Laden gekostet, 30 Tage freie Spielzeit sind als VERTRAGSTEIL dabei, diese laufen ab dem Tag wo man das Game aktiviert, und man kann quasi nicht spielen.

Wenn du damit leben kannst ist mir das wumpe mir NICHT.


----------



## nirvanager1 (27. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> zum glück bin ich seit 10 Stunden eingeloggt ^^
> 
> mit diversen Essenspausen+Wahlpause  xDDD



hab den fehler gemacht mich zum abendessen auszulogen statt shop auf zu machen und 30mi nafk sein xD


----------



## Krossfire (27. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich denke NC tut uns einen sehr großen gefallen. sie geben sehr langsam neue server raus um zu verhindern das geisterserver entstehen. ich nehme an das in den nächsten 2 wochen noch ein oder zwei weitere deutsche server zur verfügung gestellt werden. das es einen kostenlosen char transfer geben wird haben sie ja bereits bestätigt



Nur das dieses Feature noch gar nicht programmiert ist.........

und neue Server in 2 Wochen sind atm mir sowas von wayne


----------



## Avalon(ius) (27. September 2009)

Krossfire schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sorry aber bevor man Mist schreibt sollte man es ganz lassen.
> 
> ...



Hmm bevor du sowas schreibst erstmal eigenen Post überdenken oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denke das mit den Server downs war auf die ANFANGSzeiten von WoW bezogen da Aion (wer weiß es nicht) gerade erst rausgekommen ist also von daher wenn man WAR anschaut da sind ja scheinbar sehr leere Server vorhanden und in WoW gibt es einige Server wo 10k hordler aber noch 1k allys sind ist das fair? und macht das Spaß sowohl als Hordler als auch als Ally? Denke nicht....


----------



## Avalon(ius) (27. September 2009)

doppelpost -.- sry


----------



## Caramon (27. September 2009)

Sooo, hab's dann auch in die Warteschlange geschafft..........

Platz 2001, Wartezeit über 1:41 Stunden.... naja, schau'n wir mal.


----------



## Reo_MC (27. September 2009)

Caramon schrieb:


> Sooo, hab's dann auch in die Warteschlange geschafft..........
> 
> Platz 2001, Wartezeit über 1:41 Stunden.... naja, schau'n wir mal.



War auch Platz 2000, hab mich um 18 Uhr eingeloggt und hab immer noch 300 Leute vor mir... von daher, unrealistisch.


----------



## Zapfle (27. September 2009)

Wartezeit ist nur grob errechnet, die angezeigt wird.

Ich hatte eine Wartezeit von 2h 41 min angezegt bekommen und nach ca 1h30min immer noch 1h 45min vor mir laut Anzeige


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

Hm, schade hätte jetzt 2 Stunden zum Spielen gehabt und ne Warteliste von 1:45h.

Ist scheinbar Mode geworden für ein Produkt zu Zahlen und dann zu hoffen das man es auch nutzen darf, ich finde es Schlicht und ergreifend falsch, denn jede Firma sollte dafür Sorgen das jeder Zahlende Kunde sein Produkt erhält.
Steh auch nicht vorm Bäcker und warte 2 Stunden auf ein Brot, da such ich mir einen anderen Bäcker und der Laden stirbt schon durch die " Mundpropaganda"!


Ich mag das Spiel aber und werde deshalb genüsslich warten um dann 10 Minuten Spielen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Ja ich bin etwas angespannt, Verständlich!?


----------



## Hum (27. September 2009)

Abend,
Ich hab eben mal aus Spass geschaut, ob mein Server echt voll ist, und musste feststellen, das wahre 1994 Leute vor mir waren.
Ist happig, aber mich stört es nicht. Alle Suchtis, die nicht draufkommen, werden vieleicht flamen, aber das ist Normal bei einem Neuem Spiel!
NC wird Neue Server machen, aber sicher nicht am Wochenende. Also habt geduld, nehmt euren Partner mal in den Arm (falls vorhanden) oder ruft eine/n Freund/in an und quatscht ne runde.
Aber weint hier nicht rum, dass ihr nicht einloggen könnt. Ihr dürft sicher früh genug Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls ich irgendwem mit meinem Post hier aufs tiefste beleidigen sollte, tut es mir Leid.
Ale anderen sehen das hoffendlich wie ich,

*zum Fernseher und der Frau laufend, Euch allen zuwinkend*


----------



## Æzørt (27. September 2009)

ich frag ich warum sich leute die nur ein oder 2 stunden am tag zeit haben sich überhaubt ein mmorpg holen? nur damit ihr im forum rumheulen könnt wie wenig zeiti hr habt? kauft euch ne playstation da habt ihr keine wartezeiten und die spiele dafür lohnen sich auch für 2 stunden am tag.


----------



## Exhumedx (27. September 2009)

Es ist nunmal so, dass die Leute spielen wollen, da sind Warteschlangen vorprogrammiert zudem denke ich, hat NCsoft die Server NOCH nicht auf Vollerleistung. Bis jetzt hatte ich in jedem gängigen MMO am Anfang Warteschlangen. Also was solls, solange die Server halten und es keine downs gibt ist doch alles oaky! Da nehm ich lieber 2 Stunden warten in kauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich frag ich warum sich leute die nur ein oder 2 stunden am tag zeit haben sich überhaubt ein mmorpg holen? nur damit ihr im forum rumheulen könnt wie wenig zeiti hr habt? kauft euch ne playstation da habt ihr keine wartezeiten und die spiele dafür lohnen sich auch für 2 stunden am tag.



Das ist immernoch mir überlassen oder?
Weil ich am Sonntag Abend nur 2 Stunden Zeit habe bin ich also nicht würdig ein MMORPG zu Spielen?

Entschuldige aber mit der Einstellung machst du dir keinerlei Freunde.


----------



## Reo_MC (27. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So^^ und jetzt erstmal zocken bis die Tastatur qualmt.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. September 2009)

Ich verstehe es nicht-.-
Leute versteht endlich, es ist normal dass sowas am ampfang passiert, und kein gutes MMO wird das anders machen -.-
wenn ihr zocken wollt am ersten tag wo ihr das spiel habt, dann kauft das spiel 2 Wochen nach den Release -.-
manmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanma
nman


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht-.-
> Leute versteht endlich, es ist normal dass sowas am ampfang passiert, und kein gutes MMO wird das anders machen -.-
> wenn ihr zocken wollt am ersten tag wo ihr das spiel habt, dann kauft das spiel 2 Wochen nach den Release -.-
> manmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanmanma
> nman





Würde gern mal sehen wenn du mein Mc Donalds 2 Stunden auf dein Sparmenü wartest.

Und irgendwie macht dein 2ter Satz keinen Sinn, denn wenn ich durch den Laden schlender und ich sehe ein Spiel was ich mir kaufe um es zu Spieln hat es einfach zu funktionieren.
Kauft sich von euch einer eine Musikcd wo die Hälfte der Titel fehlen mit der Begründung " Sorry is ne Beta?" Glaube nich.


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Würde gern mal sehen wenn du mein Mc Donalds 2 Stunden auf dein Sparmenü wartest.
> 
> Und irgendwie macht dein 2ter Satz keinen Sinn, denn wenn ich durch den Laden schlender und ich sehe ein Spiel was ich mir kaufe um es zu Spieln hat es einfach zu funktionieren.
> Kauft sich von euch einer eine Musikcd wo die Hälfte der Titel fehlen mit der Begründung " Sorry is ne Beta?" Glaube nich.





Mein Gott weder lecker Sparmenü noch neue zebrahead cd sind damit in Vergleich zu setzen.


----------



## Redstorm (27. September 2009)

> ich frag ich warum sich leute die nur ein oder 2 stunden am tag zeit haben sich überhaubt ein mmorpg holen? nur damit ihr im forum rumheulen könnt wie wenig zeiti hr habt? kauft euch ne playstation da habt ihr keine wartezeiten und die spiele dafür lohnen sich auch für 2 stunden am tag.



ohne mist ^^


----------



## roffell (27. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Würde gern mal sehen wenn du mein Mc Donalds 2 Stunden auf dein Sparmenü wartest.
> 
> Und irgendwie macht dein 2ter Satz keinen Sinn, denn wenn ich durch den Laden schlender und ich sehe ein Spiel was ich mir kaufe um es zu Spieln hat es einfach zu funktionieren.
> Kauft sich von euch einer eine Musikcd wo die Hälfte der Titel fehlen mit der Begründung " Sorry is ne Beta?" Glaube nich.






Du gehst auch in den Sommerferien auf nem sonnigen Sonntag zu nem Vergnügungspark und meckerst dort über die langen Warteschlangen der Fahrgeschäfte oder?


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

Ihr könnt jetzt Flamen oder was weiß ich, ich merk ja das ihr schon versucht auf mich herrum zu hacken weil ich am Sonntag nicht mehr als 2 Stunden zocken darf. *lach

Naja macht mal.


----------



## zefexx (27. September 2009)

franzmann schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaa bitte mehr kapazitäten spiel mal ein templer hoch und versuch mal ein kill zu bekommen entweder ist der mop schon tot wenn du da bist oder du schlägst den ein/zweimal und ein caster haut den trotzdem weg
> 
> 
> mfg



Gruppe hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Krossfire schrieb:


> NC hat es klipp und klar am Releastag VERBOCKT durch keine neuen Server 2 hätten wohl gereicht. Nein stattdessen werden die Releasespieler auf die schon vollen Server gepackt und 1 Tag später erst ein neuer Server.
> 
> Soll ich nun alle 2 Tage neu anfangen?
> 
> Sorry aber bevor man Mist schreibt sollte man es ganz lassen.



bleib auf nem server lvl dir einen hoch ncsoft hat ja die kostenlosen chartransvers angekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn man wartet freut man sich doch umso mehr wenn man dann Aion spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKTANK (27. September 2009)

JA genau gut dass ichs doch erstmal gelassen habe, und wer hier schreibt er wartet gern 2 Stunden, der erzählt einfach nur Müll, niemand wartet gern...

Sorry aber ich kauf nichrt ein Spiel für 40 Euro installier das dann ewig, patche noch nach und ware dann zwei Stunden dass ich mal spielen darf, so gehts nicht!


----------



## Synti (27. September 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr so eurer leben organisiert...

aber wenn ich eine ec-karte in den geldautomaten stecke, will ich geld haben und nicht warten.
wenn ich eine schnecke im bett habe, will ich poppen und nicht warten
und auch wenn ich ein game starte will ich spielen und nicht warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr so eurer leben organisiert...
> 
> aber wenn ich eine ec-karte in den geldautomaten stecke, will ich geld haben und nicht warten.
> wenn ich eine schnecke im bett habe, will ich poppen und nicht warten
> ...





So seh ich das.

Als ich meinen Account eröffnet habe wollten die auch SOFORT meine Bankdaten haben und ich wette wenn dieses nicht gedeckt ist, ist mein Acc schneller zu als ich Warteschlange sagen kann.





Ich versteh garnicht warum euch das alle so kalt lässt.
Muss man sich heute noch so zum Narren halten lassen?
Ich finde mich mit vielen Sachen ab aber wenn eine Firma von mir Geld bekommt will ich mein Produkt in dem Angepriesenen Zustand.


NCSoft hätte die Warteschlangen auf ihrer Packung vermerken sollen DAS, wäre dann Fair.


----------



## Immondys (27. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr so eurer leben organisiert...
> 
> aber wenn ich eine ec-karte in den geldautomaten stecke, will ich geld haben und nicht warten.
> wenn ich eine schnecke im bett habe, will ich poppen und nicht warten
> ...



Vielleicht hat sie dann Migräne, die kinder haben genervt, der Tag war zu hart, da klappt das Einloggen auch nicht immer....


----------



## Sidstyle (27. September 2009)

Krossfire schrieb:


> GZ zum outen als Volldepp
> 
> In WoW gibt es genau 1 mal pro Woche und das nicht mal wöchentlich Serverdowns für Wartezeiten, nach großen Patches event 1 Tag danach paar Hotfixes.
> 
> ...



GZ zum outen als noch größerer "Volldepp" <- das Wort allein ist schon der Hammer !!!

Wie schon 40 mal geschrieben ist es ganz normal das beim Start eines neuen Onlinegames die Server voll sind. 
Auch ich Arbeite und das nicht zu wenig !!! Trotzdem gebe ich mich zufrieden mit dem was ich erhalte. 
Zu deinem "Satz" das Spiel hat Geld im Laden gekostet und da sind 30 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit dabei..... ömmmm kleiner Tip lese mal die AGB und gebe mir bescheid wo der Satz drin steht "DU bekommst 
720 Stunde totalen reibungslosen Spielspaß,bis der Zeigefinger am Rauchen ist. 
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das NC Soft den Spielern durch die Umstände vielleicht weitere 7 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit gibt. Bei jedem Onlinegame was ic angefangen habe und das waren nicht wenige
(HdrO,AoC und WoW) war es immer das gleiche!!! Bei jedem gab es am Anfang Warteschleifen.

Und zu "Die könnten ja neue Server Bereit stellen......." Am 25. September ist das Spiel erschienen man kann überhaupt nicht sagen wieviel Spieler bei Aion bleiben werden. Aber hey wir sind NC Soft geiöööl lasst uns mal 2 neue Server aufmachen und kucken wie die in den nächsten Monaten immer leerer werden. Solche Entscheidungen würde keine Firma ob Blizzard oder sonst wer im ersten Monat des Spiel verwirklichen.

Soviel dazu, 
Mfg Sidstyle


----------



## Lucióz (27. September 2009)

Achso nur mal so BTW.

Weil immer behauptet wird, dass jeder MMO Start gleich schlecht ist.
Beim Everquest 2 Launch gab es keine Probleme, lief alles reibungslos.


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

Sidstyle schrieb:


> Auch ich Arbeite und das nicht zu wenig !!! *Trotzdem gebe ich mich zufrieden mit dem was ich erhalte*.





Das ist das Problem mit euch.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (27. September 2009)

Wenn die Warteschlange in einem Monat noch da is, werden auch die letzten angepisst sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boehni (27. September 2009)

Wisst ihr ich fand den Vergleich mit dem Vergnügungspark ganz gut und wenn man sich nicht damit abfinden kann, dass man in dieser Warteschlange steckt hat man halt Pech immerhin laufen die Server und das konnte man wahrlich nicht bei jedem MMORPG Release behaupten.


----------



## Sidstyle (27. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem mit euch.



Geistreicher Kommentar bitte mehr davon !!!!


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

Boehni schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ich fand den Vergleich mit dem Vergnügungspark ganz gut und wenn man sich nicht damit abfinden kann, dass man in dieser Warteschlange steckt hat man halt Pech immerhin laufen die Server und das konnte man wahrlich nicht bei jedem MMORPG Release behaupten.



Ja aber sie laufen nur bei denen die sich morgens um 5 Einloggen und alle 10 Minuten ihre Leertaste betätigen damit der Char nicht ausloggt.


Ist mir klar das alle die im Spiel sind leichtes Reden haben.


Wenn ich Nachmittags um 15 Uhr einkaufen gehe bekomme ich in der Regel bei Lidl kein Hackfleisch mehr weil die Wanderheuschrecken schon um 8 Uhr da waren.
Angschissen sind also irgendwie immer die die Arbeiten und weniger Zeit zur Verfügung haben und dann wird man hier noch angemacht weil 2 Stunden ja zu wenig sind für ein MMORPG.
Fasst euch mal an den Kopf bitte.


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

Sidstyle schrieb:


> Geistreicher Kommentar bitte mehr davon !!!!



Hast du ihn nicht verstanden? 
Ich erkläre ihn dir gerne.


Gib dich mal ruhig zu Frieden mit dem was du hast.

Ich kauf mir einen Neuwagen weil ich keine Lust habe alle 2 tage in die Werkstatt zu fahren.
Ich kaufe mir Frischwurst weil sie einfach lecker schmeckt.
Ich kaufe mir einen guten Computer um nicht jedesmal die Auflösung runter stellen zu müssen.

Und in der Regel kaufe ich nur Sachen von denen ich auch was habe.



Edit:

Ich freu mich darauf wenn die ganzen Großschnauzen nen Disconnect oder eine Zwangstrennung ihres Internetanbieters haben.
Ma gucken wie ihr euch dann fühlt, aber hey ihr habt ja die Zeit wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidstyle (27. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> NCSoft hätte die Warteschlangen auf ihrer Packung vermerken sollen DAS, wäre dann Fair.



Sorry aber das hab ich jetzt erst gesehen, für mich der geilste Satz "Ever"

Du hasst recht, und auf jeder Lebenmittelpackung schreiben wir auch drauf "Man kann sich verschlucken" und bei Toilettenpapier schreiben wir "Nicht so fest reiben entzündungen können entstehen"
oder wie wäre es mit Schuhe " Vorsicht diese Schuhe schützen nicht vor dem stolpern" ........ 


Einfach nur geil was man hier so lesen muss !


----------



## Thönges (27. September 2009)

Hehe, mit wenig Zeit (Job von 9-19 Uhr und einem kleinem Kind) ärger ich mich natürlich auch über die Wartezeiten. doch sobald ich hier die doch meist sehr unreflektierten Kommentare lese (von beiden Meinungsseiten) ist der Ärger dahin und einer gewissen Amüsiertheit gewichen.

P.S.: Auch wenn ich nur 2-3 Stunden am Tag Zeit zum Spielen habe, komme ich doch auf dem MaxLvl an. Es dauert eben etwas länger. Dafür habe ich wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß am Spiel wie diejenigen die sich über die Casualspieler empören. Wahrscheinlich weil sie ihnen die Pixel wegatmen...


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

Sidstyle schrieb:


> Sorry aber das hab ich jetzt erst gesehen, für mich der geilste Satz "Ever"
> 
> Du hasst recht, und auf jeder Lebenmittelpackung schreiben wir auch drauf "Man kann sich verschlucken" und bei Toilettenpapier schreiben wir "Nicht so fest reiben entzündungen können entstehen"
> oder wie wäre es mit Schuhe " Vorsicht diese Schuhe schützen nicht vor dem stolpern" ........
> ...




Besonders Helle bist du nicht oder?

Du versuchst hier Äpfel mit Birnen zu Vergleichen.



Hätten sie auf der Verpackung geschrieben ACHTUNG es kann zu erheblichen Warezeiten kommen, hätte ich das Spiel nicht gekauft, zumindestens jetzt noch nicht, aber es wäre eine Warnung da gewesen.
Aber ich habe Bezahlt und habe nichts von meiner Ware.

Muss jeder wissen das es so bei MMO´s ist das man bei Release warten muss?
Für mancheinen ist es das erste MMO.


Und sorry das ich noch vom alten Schlag bin, Geld gegen Ware.


----------



## stylez_p (27. September 2009)

Sidstyle schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil was man hier so lesen muss !



dann lese es eben nicht... oh mann...

Übrigens: Ich finde die horrende Wartezeiten auch nicht gut. Und finde es eine Frechheit die Spieler 2 Stunden+ warten zu lassen. Und der vergleich mit dem Vergnügungspark ist einfach mal lol.  In einem Park kann man übrigens noch andere Sachen für sein Geld machen als nur Attraktionen zu besteigen... 

Die sollen einfach nur schnellstens daraufhin arbeiten das die WS auf max. 30mins minimiert werden.


----------



## Daedarus (27. September 2009)

NC hat gesehen was am Pre-Release tag los, warum denkt man dan keine 5 meter weit?
Ist doch klar das zum offizielen Release viele neue Spieler auftauchen!
Zum Offizielen Release 1-2 neue server bereit zu stellen wäre ja echt net zu viel verlangt gewähsen!
Und mit der aussrede das die gefahr besteht das die server ja hätten irgendwan leer sein können
lass ich mich net abschmieren!
So gut wie fast jedes Mmo bietet Charakter transfert an, kostenpflichtig wie auch kostenfrei um server zu
entlassteen oder zu schliessen!

Ich habe gelernt das der erste eindruck zählt!
Ich kaufe mir das spiel ja nicht mit dem vorsatz es jahre lang zu spielen sondern um zu sehen ob es mir liegt
Ich Zahle 50 € um mich dan darauf freuen zu können den halben tag damit zu verbringen einen account zu erstellen?
oder Zahle ich die 50€ euro umd dan nach dem schon nerven zerfressenden account erstellen noch 2 stunden in einer
warteschleife zu verbringen?
Nein bestimmtt zahle ich die 50€ um dan nach gefühlten 24 stunden in einem quest gebiet zu stehen wo sich jeder
gegenseitig die questmobs klaut und man stunden vor Komischen ribbits steht um das richtige zu erwishen das auch 30 andere wollen?

Ich habe 5 stunden für diese 50€ geschuftet und habe nur ewige warteschleifen/zeiten, frusttartion und viele viele verlorene stunden
meiner freizeit!

Wenn wir unsere kunden nicht zufrieden stellen und die wahre mal einige stunden/tage nicht bearbeiten/ausliefern dan geht der Kunde
zu einem anderen anbieter, so läuft das in der wirtschaft also warum sollte das hier anders laufen!

Fazit: Ein enttäuschendes we mit überfüllten Server auf die man erste nach stunden wartezeit drauf kommt

Diese 50€ hätt ich im Kino, Disco oder für auto besser investiert!


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

stylez_p schrieb:


> dann lese es eben nicht... oh mann...
> 
> Übrigens: Ich finde die horrende Wartezeiten auch nicht gut. Und finde es eine Frechheit die Spieler 2 Stunden+ warten zu lassen. Und der vergleich mit dem Vergnügungspark ist einfach mal lol.  In einem Park kann man übrigens noch andere Sachen für sein Geld machen als nur Attraktionen zu besteigen...
> 
> Die sollen einfach nur schnellstens daraufhin arbeiten das die WS auf max. 30mins minimiert werden.




Ja nur sind die meisten schon so bescheuert das sie für eine Attraktion bezahlen obwohl sie noch garnicht da ist.


Vergnügungspark:

" Bestellen sie jetzt Karten für die Unglaubliche Loopingbahn die nächstes Jahr eröffnet um einer der ersten zu sein die sie benutzen dürfen."

1 Jahr später.....

Kunde:

" Scheiße, Warteschlange!"


*lach


----------



## demoscha (27. September 2009)

ich find`s schon nen bischen schwach!
und nur weil es mitlerweile standard ist, das beim start eines neuen mmo`s einige sachen nicht laufen, ist es noch lange nicht gut oder in ordnung! die krigen geld dafür, das der kram funktioniert. ist ja schließlich kein ftp!
und noch mal 2 server aufzumachen sollte nun wirklich nicht so das problem sein.
das vom start schon alle server überfüllt sind müssen die ja wohl gemerkt haben. und die verspätete reaktion is ja wohl auch nur als halbherzig anzusehen. ..........dann machen wir doch für deutschland noch mal einen server auf. wie süß!.......... 
und warum wird der servertransfer nicht sofort angeboten?
aber halbherzige aktionen kennen wir ja von nc-soft. ich sag nur 3 monate megalags bei gw!....


mfg akim


----------



## Lucióz (27. September 2009)

Der Servertransfer soll frühstens Ende nächsten Monats angeboten werden können, laut Ayase auf Twitter.


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

Ich finds niedlich zumal die Leute von NCSoft scheinbar noch nicht gemerkt haben das selbst der neue Server schon voll ist. *lach


Edit: Hauptsache so wenig wie möglich ausgeben und soviel wie möglich bekommen...kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor aber es hat nur bei dem Film Blairwitchprojekt funktioniert.





Ich weiß 1 Kunde ist euch Scheißegal aber wenn 100 Kunden gehen werdet ihr anfangen zu merken was hier läuft.


*Server hochfahren und gewährleisten das eure Zahlenden Kunden was vom Produkt haben oder Geldzurückaktion.*


----------



## advanced08 (27. September 2009)

> Weitere Server werden getestet und sollten nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.



quelle

http://twitter.com/aion_amboss


----------



## Lucióz (27. September 2009)

> Weitere Server werden getestet und sollten nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.



Gerade auf twitter von Amboss


----------



## Rayon (27. September 2009)

Lieber so, als wie bei Warhammer hinterher Geisterserver zu haben :>


----------



## Daedarus (27. September 2009)

Warum wird sowas auf Twitter gepostet und nicht auf der Offizielen seite?

Bin echt enttäuscht, wollte den sonntag noch mit ner kurzen runde Handwerken in Aion
abklinken lassen bevor ich ins bett und dan 9 stunden schufften muss!

Tja, muss morgen Fit sein da ich mit Gefährlichen stoffen arbeite und 2 stunden in der 
warteschlange zu verbringen kann ich mir net Leisten sorry!

Ich spiele Mmo´s zum zeit vertreib so zwischen durch wenn ich mal zeit hab und mit 
diesem Wartenschlangen Feature von Aion wird von meinem Bankkonto nichts bei NCSoft
landen, die 50€ fürs Spiel würde ich am Liebsten zurück klagen aber wegen 50€ hab ich keine
lust auf so nen stress also macht euch nen schönes leben damit!


----------



## Synti (27. September 2009)

es sind ja anscheinend zwei gruppen hier...

aber die gruppe die aus welchen gründen auch immer keine wartezeiten hat, sollte doch 
einfach mal den ball flach halten... aber ich gehöre zur gruppe die halt arbeiten geht
und abends bock hat zu gamen und nicht zu warten... und wegen ncsoft, die haben ein goiles game gemacht,
aber das mit den wartezeiten haben die echt verbockt und das muß jeder sehen der einfach mal 
*etwas differenziert* die sache betrachtet. 

zur open beta und auch vorher hätte man sich das ausrechnen können, das 4 server nicht im ansatz reichen.
den fünften server dann einen tag nach dem release zur eröffnen war auch nicht eine spitzenleistung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (27. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Der Servertransfer soll frühstens Ende nächsten Monats angeboten werden können, laut Ayase auf Twitter.



Mal ne Frage (interessiert mich wirklich!), da ich hier so oft lese dies und das wurde über Twitter gesagt von den Aion/NCSoft Verantwortlichen.

Kommen die Meldungen von denen nur über Twitter oder gibt es auch Newsmeldungen und Meldungen für die Kunden über eine normale Webseite/Forum? Als letzens die Server runtergingen, kam auch erstmal eine Meldung über "Twitter" wie ich dann gehört habe.

Nicht jeder benutzt so einen Schwachfug wie Twitter...und als Channel um Meldungen an Kunden weiterzugeben finde ich das wohl sehr ungeeignet, da sollten sie sich dann wohl doch mal überlegen dass zu ändern...vielleicht kann man die Kunden auch schon dadruch besänftigen dass man sie schnellstmöglich auf dem laufenden hält und mit Informationen versorgt und zwar über ein vernünftiges Medium und nicht nur über ein gehyptes das nur ein paar Leutchen benutzen um "in" zu sein...


----------



## FallenAngel88 (27. September 2009)

was bringen die neuen server jetzt noch? mein char is auf lvl 23 und ich hab kein bock nen neuen anzufangen...wenn NCSoft sieht, dass da 400.000 pre orderer sind sollten sie auch gucken, dass die 400k auf die server passen ohne warten zu müssen


----------



## Rayon (27. September 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage (interessiert mich wirklich!), da ich hier so oft lese dies und das wurde über Twitter gesagt von den Aion/NCSoft Verantwortlichen.
> 
> Kommen die Meldungen von denen nur über Twitter oder gibt es auch Newsmeldungen und Meldungen für die Kunden über eine normale Webseite/Forum? Als letzens die Server runtergingen, kam auch erstmal eine Meldung über "Twitter" wie ich dann gehört habe.


Meist über twitter, ja. Wenig auf der off. seite. Twitter hat einfach zuviele Nutzer um es nicht zu nutzen. ;>




> Nicht jeder benutzt so einen Schwachfug wie Twitter...und als Channel um Meldungen an Kunden weiterzugeben finde ich das wohl sehr ungeeignet, da sollten sie sich dann wohl doch mal überlegen dass zu ändern...vielleicht kann man die Kunden auch schon dadruch besänftigen dass man sie schnellstmöglich auf dem laufenden hält und mit Informationen versorgt und zwar über ein vernünftiges Medium und nicht nur über ein gehyptes das nur ein paar Leutchen benutzen um "in" zu sein...


wo ist das problem? ganz ehrlich, bookmark sie dir und gut ist. Dunno where's the problem? :x


----------



## Sidstyle (27. September 2009)

Boah ne !!!
Ihr seid nur am heulen, mein Gott ich habe 30 Euro ausgeben...... und darf nicht sofort Spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Diese ganze mimimimimi....... scheiße ist mal sowas von abgedroschen und wird mit der Zeit langweilig !
Ok ihr wollt es besser haben alles klar nehmt euch eine Holzstange knallt ein großes Stück Pappe dageben und schreibt drauf "Ich will mein Geld zurück!!!" verändert die Welt der Onlinegames "Nie wieder Warteschlangen" ich bin sofort dabei.

Oder schreibt alle eine Mail an NC Soft keine Ahung unternehmt was dagegen wenn ihr es so schlimm findet!

Und wie schonmal geschrieben, die AGB Lesen ist ein riesiger Vorteil vor dem Kauf und die steht nicht nur in der Verpackung des Spiels.
Und dort steht auch zu 100 % drin das es zu Störungen kommen kann "bzw. Warteschlangen". Ich habe nichts gegen die Leute die Aion jetzt als erstes Onlinegame spielen und natürlich nicht Wissen das es eigentlich normal ist "Warteschlangen" zu haben bei einem neuen Spiel. Aber diese Vergleiche wie 

Zitat: Ich kauf mir einen Neuwagen weil ich keine Lust habe alle 2 tage in die Werkstatt zu fahren.
        Ich kaufe mir Frischwurst weil sie einfach lecker schmeckt.
        Ich kaufe mir einen guten Computer um nicht jedesmal die Auflösung runter stellen zu müssen.

Ich könnte auch sagen ich kaufe mir nur ein Auto wen ich mich vorher genau belesen haben welche sachen dieses Auto hat! <- Das ist genau das gleiche !!!
Habt ihr euch nicht belesen ist es zu eurem leid eurer Pech!!!

Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber ihr hättet vorher schon wissen können was auf euch zukommt.
Natürlich würde es mich auch freuen wenn ich keine 2,5 Stunden warten müsste, aber ich weiss einfach das es nicht immer so sein wird.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (27. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Meist über twitter, ja. Wenig auf der off. seite. Twitter hat einfach zuviele Nutzer um es nicht zu nutzen. ;>



Das macht Twitter auch nicht besser, über der Mülltonne im Garten fliegen auch immer jede Menge Mücken trotzdem will ich dort nicht länger sein ;-)



Rayon schrieb:


> wo ist das problem? ganz ehrlich, bookmark sie dir und gut ist. Dunno where's the problem? :x



Weil Twitter nicht die offizielle Aion Seite ist, und weil dort die Newsmeldungen zu stehen haben und nicht auf der Twitter Seite. Punkt.


----------



## Synti (27. September 2009)

Sidstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich würde es mich auch freuen wenn ich keine 2,5 Stunden warten müsste, aber ich weiss einfach das es nicht immer so sein wird.




woher weißt du das? ich weiß nur das es hieß geh auf kromede und alles wird gut...
sag mir also woher du wissen willst, das es bald keine warteschlangen mehr geben wird, 
für leute die erst abends gamen können?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (27. September 2009)

Sidstyle schrieb:


> Boah ne !!!
> Ihr seid nur am heulen, mein Gott ich habe 30 Euro ausgeben...... und darf nicht sofort Spielen.
> 
> 
> ...



das is grad ein fetter mimimi post über mimimi posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> was bringen die neuen server jetzt noch? mein char is auf lvl 23 und ich hab kein bock nen neuen anzufangen...wenn NCSoft sieht, dass da 400.000 pre orderer sind sollten sie auch gucken, dass die 400k auf die server passen ohne warten zu müssen



Das wäre schlecht, wenn auch nur 10000 aufhören (bei 400k wäre das wenig), und viele nach der Anfangszeit nur noch unregelmäßig spielen, würde es ruckzuck mehere Geisterserver geben. Welche dann geschlossen, werden müssten.


----------



## DarkDexter (27. September 2009)

lol erst wird nach neuen server gejammert, jetzt gibt es einen neuen server... andere sollen wohl folgen... und es wird immer noch geheult!...

@synti
Es gibt hier noch viele andere die Arbeiten müssen. Ich finde das mit den warteschlangen okay, auch der release ist besser abgelaufen als bei anderen spielen dieses genre. Was hättest du denn besser gemacht oder wie hättest du es denn gemacht?

Lieber volle server als geisterserver auf denen nichts los ist!



Dex


----------



## FallenAngel88 (27. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das wäre schlecht, wenn auch nur 10000 aufhören (bei 400k wäre das wenig), und viele nach der Anfangszeit nur noch unregelmäßig spielen, würde es ruckzuck mehere Geisterserver geben. Welche dann geschlossen, werden müssten.



ja ok dann müssten sie halt server zusammen fassen..aber fände ich noch besser als wenn die hälfte nicht spielen kann und dadurch unter umständen das spiel aufgibt.


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

DarkDexter schrieb:


> lol erst wird nach neuen server gejammert, jetzt gibt es einen neuen server... andere sollen wohl folgen... und es wird immer noch geheult!...





Rofl er hat Lol geschrieben.



Der neue Server ist bereits VOLL.


----------



## Lucióz (27. September 2009)

Das interessante Amboss/NCSoft kennen das Problem Warteschlange schon aus Korea, also ist sollte das nichts neues für sie sein.

Hier das Interview mit Amboss wo er die Warteschlangen anspricht.
Interview


----------



## FallenAngel88 (27. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Rofl er hat Lol geschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> Der neue Server ist bereits VOLL.



xD er hat rofl geschrieben

wir deutschen sind noch gut dran..wir haben immerhin noch warteschlangen. die englischen und französischen sind komplett zu. da kommt man nichtmal mehr in warteschlangen


----------



## Sidstyle (27. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> das is grad ein fetter mimimi post über mimimi posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verdammt ich muss dir Recht geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daedarus (27. September 2009)

Geisterserver kann man umsiedeln, enttäuschte spierl kann man nicht wieder zurück hollen!
Ich teste, es gefällt mir nicht, ich höre auf!
Auch wenn es sich in den nächsten tagen/wochen bessern sollte so gibt es im hier und jetzt 
viele Kunden die enttäuscht sind und aufhören oder auf jedes weitere probleme wie z.b.
bugs und unbalance im end content seht alergisch ragieren werden durch die schlechten
erfahrungen am anfang!

Schön für euch das es euch nichts ausmacht 2,5 stunden zu warten, mich trifft sowas als
arbeitender Vater der nur abends einige stunden spielen sehr hart!

PS: ja ich mach mimimi und geh wieder WoW spielen, soviel dazu bevor ihr mir sagt das
ich das machen soll!


----------



## DarkDexter (27. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Rofl er hat Lol geschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> Der neue Server ist bereits VOLL.



Und das findest du nicht gut? Damit entlasstet er die anderen Server... ausserdem wie ich es gelesen habe sollen ja wohl noch weitere server folgen!




Dex


----------



## mrjohnson (27. September 2009)

hab mir zwar nicht alle posts in diesem thread gelesen aber Bacardi ist warscheinlich der einzige nicht arbeitslose hier, denn viele andere scheinen die elend langen warteschlangen nicht zu jucken
seid ihr alle arbeitslos und habt soviel zeit, das ihr die warteschlangen so hinnehmt oder wie jetzt?
wenn ich nach der arbeit um 20 uhr nach hause komme will ich nicht noch 2-4 stunden warten müssen, stellt euch mal vor in eurer stadt gibts nur eine dönerbude und hundert leute wollen nen döner und ihr steht ganz hinten in der schlange an, neben euch steht n schild: "ab hier noch 2 stunden warten", kommt ihr damit auch klar?
man könnte das problem umgehen indem man mehr dönerbunden aufmacht......XD


----------



## FallenAngel88 (27. September 2009)

DarkDexter schrieb:


> Und das findest du nicht gut? Damit entlasstet er die anderen Server... ausserdem wie ich es gelesen habe sollen ja wohl noch weitere server folgen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das problem ist ja, dass er die server nicht wirklich entlastet, da die warteschlangen schon seid dem headstart sind und die leute jetzt auch nicht mehr neu anfangen wollen. der neue server wird wohl hauptsächlich von den nicht-pre-orderern besiedelt.


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

DarkDexter schrieb:


> Und das findest du nicht gut? Damit entlasstet er die anderen Server... ausserdem wie ich es gelesen habe sollen ja wohl noch weitere server folgen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn daran gut?

Neuer Server kam weil noch mal 100k Spieler an der Tür gekloppt haben welcher jetzt aber auch voll ist.

NCSoft sollte mal ausn Arsch kommen.


Das die die Serverpopulation beobachten ist ja gut und schön aber sie sollten mal beobachten was in den Foren so abgeht und wieviele balle nen Abflug machen wenn da nicht mal langsam was passiert.


----------



## DarkDexter (27. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> das problem ist ja, dass er die server nicht wirklich entlastet, da die warteschlangen schon seid dem headstart sind und die leute jetzt auch nicht mehr neu anfangen wollen. der neue server wird wohl hauptsächlich von den nicht-pre-orderern besiedelt.



Hm doch tut er! Frag dich einfach mal wo die "nicht-pre-orderern" sonst spielen würden? Richtig auf den ohne hin schon vollen servern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: @Acuria 
Okay wenn es dir nicht passt dass ein neuer server online ist und neue kommen sollen, schreibe NCS halt eine freundliche mail dass du damit nicht einverstanden bist und um die schliessung des neuen server bittest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dex


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ja ok dann müssten sie halt server zusammen fassen..aber fände ich noch besser als wenn die hälfte nicht spielen kann und dadurch unter umständen das spiel aufgibt.



Und geht die Meldung überlal um "Aion schließt Server, Spiel ein Flopp", und selbst nach 3 Jahren wenn es 20Server gibt, und Leute nach dem Spiel "googeln" stoßen sie auf diese alten Meldungen und kaufen das Spiel nicht, das schlechteste was sie machen können, ist zu viele Server bereit stellen, und zu viele heißt, das es bei Release keine Warteschlangen gibt.

1. Im Internet breiten sich Neuigkeiten, vor allem schlechte um wie Lauffeuer
2. Das Internet vergisst nichts, Daten die einmal dort gelandet sind, werden immer und immer wieder gefunden, oft wenn man nach eigentlich neuen sucht.

Was meint ihr wohl warum so viele WoW spielen? Da gabs auch tausende von Leuten in den Schlangen, aber sie haben nie einen Server schließen müssen, und daher einen guten Ruf, zudem pendelt es sich wieder ein, wenn Leute die zb Urlaub genommen haben etc nicht mehr immter spielen und vieles mehr.

Genau ihr, die Leute die jetzt wegen den Schlangen heulen, wären die ersten die wegen Geisterservern heulen. Und das Spiel warscheinlich in anderen Foren schlecht redet.

Es hieß ja, das weitere Server kommen, es darf aber kein Server zu viel sein, und keiner zu wenig, das ganze ist nicht so einfach, wie ihr denkt.


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

DarkDexter schrieb:


> Hm doch tut er! Frag dich einfach mal wo die "nicht-pre-orderern" sonst spielen würden? Richtig auf den ohne hin schon vollen servern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die würden garnicht Spielen.
Denn ALLE Server sind bereits VOLL.


Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?



Wenn in einem Park nur 2 Dixiklo´s stehen ******* die Leute irgendwann auf den Rasen.


Edit:

Böses Wort Editiert.


----------



## Sidstyle (27. September 2009)

/closed

Verdammt geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir drehen uns ich im Kreis, bei diesem Thema wird man nie auf einem Nenner kommen!


----------



## Skyler93 (27. September 2009)

Wie Oft noch, WEN DIE WARTESCHLANGEN NERVEN DER SOLL 2 WOCHEN SPÄTER ANFANGEN!
vllt hilft mir Mr.capslock aus der scheisse -.-
ihr wisst nichtmal was bei NCSoft so los ist, ich weis es auch nicht, aber ich denke nicht gerade das die keinen Grund dafür haben-.-
Hauptsache flamen das kann jeder und das macht ja sooo spaß, und glaub jeden hier interessierts sogar noch das ihr i-was zu sagen habt -.-
Das leben ist gemein zu mir -.- Erst die Post, dann der Aion Forum ^^


----------



## Lucióz (27. September 2009)

Und wie wird sich die Nachricht im Nachhinein mit den Warteschlangen auswirken auf die Publicity von Aion ?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (27. September 2009)

DarkDexter schrieb:


> Hm doch tut er! Frag dich einfach mal wo die "nicht-pre-orderern" sonst spielen würden? Richtig auf den ohne hin schon vollen servern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wow ob ich dann 2 oder 3 stunden warten müsste is mir dann auch egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ich um 3 nach hause komme geh ich in die 20-40 minuten queue. ich würde niemals 2 h warten. da beschäftige ich mich dann lieber anderweitig.


----------



## DarkDexter (27. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Die würden garnicht Spielen.
> Denn ALLE Server sind bereits VOLL.
> 
> 
> ...




Natürlich würden sie spielen.... einige würden spielen, der rest würde die "noch längere warteschlange besetzen" oder vor der meldung "Der server ist voll und kann nicht betreten werden" sitzen!

Ich komm trotz zweistündigen wartezeiten doch auch zum zocken.



Dex


----------



## ink0gnito (27. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> So seh ich das.
> 
> Als ich meinen Account eröffnet habe wollten die auch SOFORT meine Bankdaten haben und ich wette wenn dieses nicht gedeckt ist, ist mein Acc schneller zu als ich Warteschlange sagen kann.
> 
> ...




Wtf?
Ah Ncsoft sollte also VOR dem Pressen wissen, wieviele spieler drauf kommen, und dementsprechend es drauf schreiben.

Sorry, aber wo bist du denn entkommen?


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Und wie wird sich die Nachricht im Nachhinein mit den Warteschlangen auswirken auf die Publicity von Aion ?



So wie auf WoW, volle Server, das Spiel ist geil, vor allem wenn sie in regelmäßigen Abständen, sobald klar wird, das die Leute bleiben, neue Server zuschalten, so wie es Blizzard gemacht. Oder NC Soft mit Linage 1 und 2...letzeres hat in Asien mehr Spieler als WoW insgesamt.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (27. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Und geht die Meldung überlal um "Aion schließt Server, Spiel ein Flopp", und selbst nach 3 Jahren wenn es 20Server gibt, und Leute nach dem Spiel "googeln" stoßen sie auf diese alten Meldungen und kaufen das Spiel nicht, das schlechteste was sie machen können, ist zu viele Server bereit stellen, und zu viele heißt, das es bei Release keine Warteschlangen gibt.
> 
> 1. Im Internet breiten sich Neuigkeiten, vor allem schlechte um wie Lauffeuer
> 2. Das Internet vergisst nichts, Daten die einmal dort gelandet sind, werden immer und immer wieder gefunden, oft wenn man nach eigentlich neuen sucht.
> ...



ok da muss ich dir recht geben. andererseits war es bei WAR so, dass sie server schließen mussten. und es ist immer noch gut besucht.(natürlich kein vergleich zu wow).
davon mal abgesehen denke ich eh dass aion nicht sehr viele kunden verliert(sofern sie das mit den warteschlangen jetzt auf die reihe bekommen)


----------



## DarkDexter (27. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ich würde niemals 2 h warten. da beschäftige ich mich dann lieber anderweitig.



Zum Beispiel hier im Buffed Forum sich über die Wartezeiten zu ärgern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm das lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dex


----------



## Skyler93 (27. September 2009)

Ich weis nicht, aber ich bin glücklich, glücklich das die leute die eh nix drauf haben und eh gleich rumflamen sofort aufhören^^ wie seht ihr das?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucióz (27. September 2009)

Kann aber auch negativ in Erinnerung bleiben. Naja ich bin kein Prophet, ich weiß nur dass es für mich absolut egal war dass in WAR Server zusammengelegt wurden. Habe WAR mehrere Monate nach Release gekauft.

Ach ja das mit Lineage 2, hab ich aber ne andere Quelle zu.
MMO Chart


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Wie Oft noch, WEN DIE WARTESCHLANGEN NERVEN DER SOLL 2 WOCHEN SPÄTER ANFANGEN!
> vllt hilft mir Mr.capslock aus der scheisse -.-
> ihr wisst nichtmal was bei NCSoft so los ist, ich weis es auch nicht, aber ich denke nicht gerade das die keinen Grund dafür haben-.-
> Hauptsache flamen das kann jeder und das macht ja sooo spaß, und glaub jeden hier interessierts sogar noch das ihr i-was zu sagen habt -.-
> Das leben ist gemein zu mir -.- Erst die Post, dann der Aion Forum ^^




Hast du nicht ein " *-.-* " vergessen?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (27. September 2009)

DarkDexter schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel hier im Buffed Forum sich über die Wartezeiten zu ärgern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö das mach ich nur weil ich im moment KB auf aion habe...will mich nicht 1h lang um 10 mobs prügeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich spiel dann lieber unter der woche wo nicht so viel los ist.

@inc0gnito: sie wussten vorher, dass es 400k pre order gab und trotzdem gabs schon im headstart solche queues


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ok da muss ich dir recht geben. andererseits war es bei WAR so, dass sie server schließen mussten. und es ist immer noch gut besucht.(natürlich kein vergleich zu wow).
> davon mal abgesehen denke ich eh dass aion nicht sehr viele kunden verliert(sofern sie das mit den warteschlangen jetzt auf die reihe bekommen)



Von den 10 oder mehr Servern zu Beginn sind nur noch 3 deutsche übrig, und auch da scheint die Population eher zu schwinden als zu steigen, das liegt natürlich nicht nur am Release, aber das Spiel wird kaum noch jemand anschauen, egal wie gut es noch wird, das Image ist einfach im Eimer.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (27. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, aber ich bin glücklich, glücklich das die leute die eh nix drauf haben und eh gleich rumflamen sofort aufhören^^ wie seht ihr das??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich sehe das so, dass leute die kb auf queues haben nicht mit "noobs" gleichzusetzen sind.....

@Norjena: war wird wohl an aion sehr viele kunden verlieren, da sich die spiele sehr ähneln. mit dem unteschied, dass aion besser läuft


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Wtf?
> Ah Ncsoft sollte also VOR dem Pressen wissen, wieviele spieler drauf kommen, und dementsprechend es drauf schreiben.
> 
> Sorry, aber wo bist du denn entkommen?





Und nachdem du mich hier so Unterentwickelt anmachst sagt du mir noch schnell welchen Sinn die Closed und Open Beta hatte?
Sie haben gesehen das es viele waren die Spielen wollten aber es wird ja nichteinmal jetzt was unternommen.


----------



## Sidstyle (27. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, aber ich bin glücklich, glücklich das die leute die eh nix drauf haben und eh gleich rumflamen sofort aufhören^^ wie seht ihr das??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja wen alle mit der Einstellung "Scheiß Warteschlange ich höre auf mit Aion" wirklich gehen würden würde das Problem geklärt sein glaub ich und wir könnten schön zocken..... und das ohne Warteschlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkDexter (27. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nö das mach ich nur weil ich im moment KB auf aion habe...will mich nicht 1h lang um 10 mobs prügeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So kann man es auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es stimmt ja unter der woche ist es ja meistens ruhiger als am Wochenende... und das der Sonntag für noch vollere server sorgt kenne ich bereits auch aus anderen mmo´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dex


----------



## SARodiRIEL (27. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, aber ich bin glücklich, glücklich das die leute die eh nix drauf haben und eh gleich rumflamen sofort aufhören^^ wie seht ihr das??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimm dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (27. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Und nachdem du mich hier so Unterentwickelt anmachst sagt du mir noch schnell welchen Sinn die Closed und Open Beta hatte?
> Sie haben gesehen das es viele waren die Spielen wollten aber es wird ja nichteinmal jetzt was unternommen.




Unterentwickelt, ist es wenn man wegen ein Spiel hier am rumheulen ist.
Und die beta hatte nicht wirklich viel ausszusagen.
Ich spiel auch praktisch "jede" MMorpg beta, wieviele von dennen hol ich mir?Keins, bislang nur WoW und Aion.


----------



## Acuria (27. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, aber ich bin glücklich, glücklich das die leute die eh nix drauf haben und eh gleich rumflamen sofort aufhören^^ wie seht ihr das??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du bist so hohl wie ein Eimer voll Quallen sorry.

Du versucht dir hier nicht im Ernst Symphatie im allerletztem Eier-niveau zu Verschaffen oder?


----------



## Synti (27. September 2009)

DarkDexter schrieb:


> @synti
> Es gibt hier noch viele andere die Arbeiten müssen. Ich finde das mit den warteschlangen okay, auch der release ist besser abgelaufen als bei anderen spielen dieses genre. Was hättest du denn besser gemacht oder wie hättest du es denn gemacht?
> 
> Lieber volle server als geisterserver auf denen nichts los ist!
> ...




der gag ist ja, das ncsoft vieles richtig gemacht hat. deren argumentationen sind auch korrekt und verständlich.
aber ich hätte 
1. erstmal die server anders benannt. thor hört sich einfach goiler und spannender an als kromede.
2. dann hätte ich die bonus-items noch nicht rausgerückt. diese verhindern das leute, die die items schon geused haben neu leveln.
3. die shops hätte ich erstmal komplett deaktiviert und später aktiviert.
4. mehr server nach dem ansturm der beta-phase.
5. wenn nur einen neuen server, dann vor release-tag und nicht einen tag nach release.

wir dürfen bitte nicht vergessen das ncsoft kein anfänger ist, ich weiß nicht wie hoch die entwicklungskosten von aion waren (schätze mal 30 millionen)
diese problematik hätte nicht sein dürfen bzw. müssen.

das größte problem sehe ich aber in der zukunft. ich bin mir sicher das aion ganz weit nach vorne kommt und mehr leute anziehen wird
als das leute abziehen werden.


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> 1. erstmal die server anders benannt. thor hört sich einfach goiler und spannender an als kromede.



Naja, mir reicht die 1500-2000+Schlange auf Kromede durchaus.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> der gag ist ja, das ncsoft vieles richtig gemacht hat. deren argumentationen sind auch korrekt und verständlich.
> aber ich hätte
> 1. erstmal die server anders benannt. thor hört sich einfach goiler und spannender an als kromede.
> 2. dann hätte ich die bonus-items noch nicht rausgerückt. diese verhindern das leute, die die items schon geused haben neu leveln.
> ...



steh leider sehr zu NCSoft, trotzdem hast du leider recht -.-


----------



## FallenAngel88 (27. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> steh leider sehr zu NCSoft



merkt man ja gar nicht....so wie du das game hoch hipest


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Jap genau spaetestens in 2Wochen sind die schlangen zimlich gesunken.Dann sind die weg ,denen aion nicht zusagt und sie zurueck zu wow etc sindAlso Liebe Fans abwarten und Tee trinken Besserung ist in Sicht.

Bis dahin Lg


----------



## Lucióz (27. September 2009)

Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher,dass die Schlangen abnehmen werden.
Je weiter die Spieler im LvL voranstreiten desto höher ist der Grind Anteil in Aion, das wird denk ich mal viele abschrecken und sie werden das Spiel verlassen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (27. September 2009)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Jap genau spaetestens in 2Wochen sind die schlangen zimlich gesunken.Dann sind die weg ,denen aion nicht zusagt und sie zurueck zu wow etc sindAlso Liebe Fans abwarten und Tee trinken Besserung ist in Sicht.
> 
> Bis dahin Lg



du hast nen schreibfehler in deiner signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> merkt man ja gar nicht....so wie du das game hoch hipest



^^job merkt man überhaupt nieee^^
->AION<-

Juhu Ilumnia spricht wieder Grün!!! du wirst Moderator! ich glaub wieder an dich xD


----------



## Synti (27. September 2009)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Jap genau spaetestens in 2Wochen sind die schlangen zimlich gesunken.Dann sind die weg ,denen aion nicht zusagt und sie zurueck zu wow etc sindAlso Liebe Fans abwarten und Tee trinken Besserung ist in Sicht.
> 
> Bis dahin Lg




ich habe auch gerne wow gespielt und bin nicht ein wendehals wie viele andere hier. 
aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das leute die aion kennen gelernt haben zurück zu wow gehen.
aion ist das premium-update von wow und wenn ich die features des neuen addons von wow mir anschaue, 
scheint blizzard selber nicht mehr die absolute zukunft in wow zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du hast nen schreibfehler in deiner signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Und der waere?( wenn du das ae meist geht am iPhone nicht anderst.


----------



## stylez_p (27. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> aion ist das premium-update von wow
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können *duck und weg*


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Muss man spaeter wirklich so viel Grinden?Ich dachte das läuft fluessig in quests ueber.


----------



## malaxius (27. September 2009)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Und der waere?( wenn du das ae meist geht am iPhone nicht anderst.



Doch wenn du das A gedrückt hälst, kannst du nen ä auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. September 2009)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Muss man spaeter wirklich so viel Grinden?Ich dachte das läuft fluessig in quests ueber.



grinden ftw-.- ich werde glaube nur noch grinden ab montag, habe nen Legendary gedroppt den ich mit 25 bis 40 bestimmt noch tragetn kann -.- an EliteMobs^^
und ja und nein, ich muss nicht grinden, ich tus aber trotzdem^^


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> grinden ftw-.- ich werde glaube nur noch grinden ab montag, habe nen Legendary gedroppt den ich mit 25 bis 40 bestimmt noch tragetn kann -.- an EliteMobs^^
> und ja und nein, ich muss nicht grinden, ich tus aber trotzdem^^




Kannst du mir sagen was das mit den leganderys auf sich hat?


----------



## Skyler93 (27. September 2009)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen was das mit den leganderys auf sich hat?



glaub legendarys sind (nehmen wir mal WoW vergleich) Episch, es gibt noch eine stufe höher,.
Ich hab das bei den Lavahöhlen gedroppt schulterteil mit sehr vielen stats (200mana 4 Sockelplätze undmehr) schaut auch eher aus nach einen kleinen miniset^^
-scheint mehrere teile von des zu geben, aber halt ohne Setbonis-
einer neber mir hat Schulter stoffteil gedroppt als wir dort gefarmt haben. Auch sehr sehr komisch ist, du siehst wenn einer (der nicht in deiner Gruppe ist) neber dir ein Legendary droppt, sind halt randomdropps aber es steht unten da bsp
Ray hat <INSERTLEGENDARYITEMNAMEHERE> gedroppt


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

malaxius schrieb:


> Doch wenn du das A gedrückt hälst, kannst du nen ä auswählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Danke dir, hast du auch eins?


----------



## Morwing (27. September 2009)

Bin jetzt eine Stunde in der Warteschlange. Muss morgen früh raus. 
Wenn sich das ständig wiederholt , mach ich ein Foto und das Game ist im Ebay.


Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint und will auch nicht rumhetzen. 

Nur wenn ich für etwas bezahle das ich nicht nutzen kann, stell ich die Zahlung ein.

Das Spiel ist noch jung ich hoffe ihr bekommt das hin.

Für mich momentan nicht spielbar!

Ob wegen Lags, Abstürtzen, Warteschlangen oder anderen Problemen....

Für mich den User bleibt es immer gleich. Ich kann nicht zocken!

Warten wir ab... ich muss gleich in die Heiha :-)


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> glaub legendarys sind (nehmen wir mal WoW vergleich) Episch, es gibt noch eine stufe höher,.
> Ich hab das bei den Lavahöhlen gedroppt schulterteil mit sehr vielen stats (200mana 4 Sockelplätze undmehr) schaut auch eher aus nach einen kleinen miniset^^
> -scheint mehrere teile von des zu geben, aber halt ohne Setbonis-
> einer neber mir hat Schulter stoffteil gedroppt als wir dort gefarmt haben. Auch sehr sehr komisch ist, du siehst wenn einer (der nicht in deiner Gruppe ist) neber dir ein Legendary droppt, sind halt randomdropps aber es steht unten da bsp
> Ray hat <INSERTLEGENDARYITEMNAMEHERE> gedroppt






Lucker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will auch aber mit lvl 14geht da noch nicht viel.


----------



## malaxius (27. September 2009)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Danke dir, hast du auch eins?



jup, seit nem Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (27. September 2009)

malaxius schrieb:


> jup, seit nem Jahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hab das neuste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. September 2009)

hab garkeins, bin n armer schlucker xD
jaja das leben ist gemein -.-
zudem ich auch eigentlich kein IPhone brauche^^


----------



## malaxius (27. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> hab garkeins, bin n armer schlucker xD
> jaja das leben ist gemein -.-
> zudem ich auch eigentlich kein IPhone brauche^^



meins ist nen geschäfts handy  von daher.

und nun zurück zu Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiut (27. September 2009)

Ich muss sagen das Aion viel mehr spaß gemacht hat als WoW. Ich hab die Beta gespielt und werde mir Aion am Donnerstag kaufen. Ich hoffe mal das dann der größte Teil der "bösen" WoWbuben wieder zu WOW zurück gelaufen sind. =)


edit: Achja... ich werde sehr warscheinlich nur grinden bis level 50 bis auf die Storyquests. Gerade das finde ich auch an Aion gut und zwar das man auch durch Grinden gut leveln kann. Besonders da man dann auch gut Geld hat wenn man 50 ist =)

Und bei WoW muss man auf Level 80 auch viel "grinden" nur heißt es dort Farmen und ist wie ich finde viel langweiliger. (Für Verzauberungen und Sockel und sowas)


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Man braucht es auch nicht aber wenn man es geschenkt bekommt.
Aber wie ich sehe haben wir das Thema warteschlangen nerven will mein Geld zurueck haben eingestampft und die Leute besaenftigt


----------



## Reo_MC (27. September 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das Aion viel mehr spaß gemacht hat als WoW. Ich hab die Beta gespielt und werde mir Aion am Donnerstag kaufen. Ich hoffe mal das dann der größte Teil der "bösen" WoWbuben wieder zu WOW zurück gelaufen sind. =)



WoW ist langweilig geworden! Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich den PC hochgefahren, mit dem dumpfen Hintergedanken, dass ich den sowieso in zwei Minuten wieder ausmache. Und so ging's nicht nur mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krith (27. September 2009)

ich hau ab von thor, ist einfach zu voll - mittags min. 2 stunden warten und selbst jetzt um fast 22:30, 45 min.. auf dem neusten server gehts einiger maßen mit der wartezeit, dann halt noch mal neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so lernt man auch die klassen kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Ja thor ist einfach zu voll.Was eigentlich gut ist da der abbys dann richtig spaßig wird.Aber lieber meine Ruhe auf balder.


Lg christoph


----------



## Synti (27. September 2009)

das beste am iphone ist, das man keine warteschlangen hat...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malaxius (27. September 2009)

mal so am rande, zum WoW release gabs auch warteschlangen jenseits von gut und böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn ich an andere Spiele denke, server crah, server crash usw usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackebeil (27. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> das beste am iphone ist, das man keine warteschlangen hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




negativ das Iphone ist momentan deutschlandweit nicht lieferbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (27. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> das beste am iphone ist, das man keine warteschlangen hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war das Wort zum Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich gebe jetzt meinen Platz in der Warteschlange jemand anders... viel Glück

Bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (27. September 2009)

malaxius schrieb:


> mal so am rande, zum WoW release gabs auch warteschlangen jenseits von gut und böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das stimmt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber fairerweise muß man sagen es ging richtung 120 leute die vor einen waren...


----------



## Synti (27. September 2009)

Hackebeil schrieb:


> negativ das Iphone ist momentan deutschlandweit nicht lieferbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also ich habe meins vor 4 wochen innerhalb von 2 tagen geliefert bekommen...
bin auch nicht bei t-online...


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Bis morgen,  und gib nicht auf, du kommst morgen rein.


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Na gut, Leute ich mach mich auf ins Bett morgen ist Schule,wuensch euch noch nen schönen Abend.


Ps:weis jemand ob der hoechste schon 41 ist?


Lg christoph


----------



## Immondys (27. September 2009)

Er ist im Bett. Jetzt können wir losspamen - duckt sich


----------



## Ilumnia (27. September 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Er ist im Bett. Jetzt können wir losspamen - duckt sich


Das hab ich gehört *grins*


----------



## Lucióz (27. September 2009)

> Ps:weis jemand ob der hoechste schon 41 ist?



Ja, ist er. Zumindest ist das der höchste vom Level her den ich finde konnte.
Char Profil


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

Ich würde eher sagen sie, weil Mehrzahl, dürften 2 Leute sein, welche sich den Account teilen und somit rund um die Uhr online sind.


----------



## Lucióz (27. September 2009)

Ist Acc Sharing bei Aion überhaupt erlaubt ??


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Ist Acc Sharing bei Aion überhaupt erlaubt ??



Nein, aber das juckt solche Leute normal nicht, wenn sie zb am selben PC spielen ist es sowieso nicht beweißbar. Aber es ist logisch das kein Mensch 7Tage lang durchzocken kann, und mit nix anderem wurde dieses Level erreicht.


----------



## Æzørt (27. September 2009)

ich stehe voll und ganz hinter NC egal was die machen ich hate sogar die warteschlangen für sinnvoll aber das die jede news erst mal über twitter raus bringen anstatt über ihre offiziele hp kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Lucióz (27. September 2009)

Dann sollte NCSoft bei sowas durchgreifen, die können ja alles nachvollziehen was der gemacht hat. Und wenn der eben 24/7 aktiv war, dann bannen.
Ist ja eh ihr Spiel können ja machen was sie wollen.


Edit:

Amboss hat noch mal im Forum eine Antwort auf die momentane Situation gepostet:



> Die Vorschlaege sind in der Tat gut nur leider, wie ich schon mehrmals gesagt habe, derzeit nicht umsetzbar. Die  Server wurden bereits weit ueber ihre empfohlene Leistung hochgeschraubt und mir wurde gesagt, dass es keine kurzfristige Loesung gibt, dies noch weiter zu erhoehen. Dafuer muessten weitreichende Aenderungen vorgenommen werden, die erst dann greifen wuerden, wenn es schon zu spaet waere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Lilith Twilight (27. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Dann sollte NCSoft bei sowas durchgreifen, die können ja alles nachvollziehen was der gemacht hat. Und wenn der eben 24/7 aktiv war, dann bannen.



Wieso ihn/sie bannen? Was hat er/sie/es dir getan? Schadet dir das irgendwie oder ist das einfach nur Neid?

Aber ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das es eine Einzelperson ist, soll so verrückte geben ^^




Lucióz schrieb:


> Ist ja eh ihr Spiel können ja machen was sie wollen.



Ja sicher können sie das, solange bis sie alle Spieler vergrault haben bzw. neue abgeschreckt haben, aber wie es aussieht schaffen sie das im Moment ja auch so prächtig ;-)


----------



## Lucióz (27. September 2009)

Das mit dem mir Schaden kann man aber nicht als Argument anführen.

Bots schaden mir auch nicht, könnten genau so gut von einem Spieler gesteuert werden.
Goldkäufer schaden mir auch nicht
Leute die sich ihren Account leveln lassen schaden mir auch nicht.

Trotzdem sind diese Sachen im Spiel nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Das mit dem mir Schaden kann man aber nicht als Argument anführen.
> Bots schaden mir auch nicht, könnten genau so gut von einem Spieler gesteuert werden.
> Goldkäufer schaden mir auch nicht
> Leute die sich ihren Account leveln lassen schaden mir auch nicht.
> Trotzdem sind diese Sachen im Spiel nicht erlaubt.



Das stimmt nicht, Bots und Geldverkäufer zerstören die ingame Wirtschaft und treiben die Preise teilweiße so hoch, das normal spielende die kein Gold/Kinah kaufem sich nichts mehr leisten können, einzelner Freak auf Lvl 50 kann dich höchstens beim qeusten ärgern oder alleine die Aussichten im Lvl 50 Gebiet genießen.

Es wird btw, Offtopic.


----------



## Kyragan (28. September 2009)

Besteht die Frage ob in den AGBs Accountsharing verboten ist, wenn ja ist der Bann gerechtgertigt weil es ein Verstoß gegen die Geschäftsbedingungen ist. Andererseits: who cares. Alsob ein 50er allein unter 35ern ne Schlacht rumreißt.


----------



## Sin (28. September 2009)

Vote gegen neue Server. Nicht nochmal sowas wie damals bei Warhammer. Da warte ich freiwillig lieber ein paat stunden bevor ich spielen kann


----------



## Tiegars (28. September 2009)

malaxius schrieb:


> mal so am rande, zum WoW release gabs auch warteschlangen jenseits von gut und böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man sollte nie was vergleichen das zig Jahre her ist. Nicht Birne mit Äpfel vergleichen bitte.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

nc soft steht jetzt vor einer wichtigen entscheidung.

das einfachste wäre noch ein server. der wenn nach dem 1. monat nichmehr soviel los ist wieder geschlossen werden kann.

2. möglichkeit wäre, serverpopulation anzuheben. was aber dann schwieriger zu korrigieren sein wird. wenn weniger los wäre nach dem 1. monat. 

also ein neuer server.


----------



## Tiegars (28. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> nc soft steht jetzt vor einer wichtigen entscheidung.
> 
> das einfachste wäre noch ein server. der wenn nach dem 1. monat nichmehr soviel los ist wieder geschlossen werden kann.
> 
> ...



Die Population wurde bereits erhöht weit über die empfohlene Leistung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

das weiß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt gehts eben darum, nochmal erhöhen was ich schlechter finde. oder ein neuer server.

ich bin ganz klar für den neuen server.


----------



## Æzørt (28. September 2009)

ich denke noch ein neuer server würde reichen um die warteschlangen zu den rush-hours abzufangen.


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich denke noch ein neuer server würde reichen um die warteschlangen zu den rush-hours abzufangen.



das denke ich auch, vorallem werden neuanfänger dann auf diesen gehen. und nich noch zusätzlich die server stopfen.


----------



## OldboyX (28. September 2009)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Jap genau spaetestens in 2Wochen sind die schlangen zimlich gesunken.Dann sind die weg ,denen aion nicht zusagt und sie zurueck zu wow etc sindAlso Liebe Fans abwarten und Tee trinken Besserung ist in Sicht.
> 
> Bis dahin Lg



Und was wenn nicht? Diese Annahme basiert nämlich auf den Präzedenzfällen der letzten Zeit. MMOs wie Everquest, DAoC, Everquest II und WoW sind vom Start weg gewachsen und es mussten immer wieder Server dazukommen.

Seit Vanguard, AoC und WAR (sowie ein paar anderen Debakel Releases am Rande) glauben plötzlich alle an ein ungeschriebens MMO-Gesetz, dass mehr als die Hälfte der Leute nach dem Freimonat wieder abhaut. Ja selbst NCSoft scheint dieser Meinung zu sein, obschon etwas mehr Vertrauen in das eigene Produkt vielleicht durchaus angebracht wäre (der Erfolg in Asien kommt ja auch nicht durch Glück oder Zufall).
*
Ich sage nicht, dass es so kommen wird*, aber man sollte auch in Erwägung ziehen, dass die Spielerzahlen auch steigen könnten in den kommenden Monaten. Schließlich ist der Freimonat - mehr als alles andere - eine Evaluierungsphase für die Qualität des Spiels und sobald die Leute es durch die Warteschlangen schaffen, gefällt das Spiel wohl nicht unerheblich vielen zumindest so gut, dass man sich immer wieder in diese Warteschlange begibt und bereit ist mehrere Stunden zu warten.

Zumindest für den Fall gerüstet zu sein wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, bevor am Ende die Warteschlangen und nicht die Spielqualität über das Gehen oder Bleiben der Kundschaft entscheidet.


----------



## stylez_p (28. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Zumindest für den Fall gerüstet zu sein wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, bevor am Ende die Warteschlangen und nicht die Spielqualität über das Gehen oder Bleiben der Kundschaft entscheidet.



Sehr schön formulierter Satz. Ich bin genau deiner Meinung.


----------



## Lintflas (28. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Vote gegen neue Server. Nicht nochmal sowas wie damals bei Warhammer. Da warte ich freiwillig lieber ein paat stunden bevor ich spielen kann



Keine Ahnung, was man gegen neue Server haben sollte. Es ist ganz offensichtlich der Fall, dass die vorhandenen Server nicht mal ansatzweise ausreichen.
Und wenn die Population dann in 2 Monaten wieder abnimmt, kann man immer den einen oder anderen Server wieder vom Netz nehmen.
Dass es für einige Leute auf den 1-2 betroffenen Servern dann zu Transfers kommen kann, muss man nunmal in Kauf nehmen.

Es kann ja schließlich nicht angehen, dass tausende von Leuten das Spiel gekauft haben und nicht spielen können weil die Kapazitäten nicht ausreichen.


MfG


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

stimme dir auch zu. einfach einen neuen server hochfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (28. September 2009)

Es haben wirklich viele aus meinem MMO Bekanntenkreis mit Aion angefangen und keiner will wieder aufhören :-) Vielleicht bringen 1-2 neue Server ja tatsächlich was aber ich bin nicht bereit wieder zu wechseln. Ich werde das Problem aussitzen und hoffen das einige wieder aufhören auf Kromede zu spielen. Votan haben wir verlassen um Warteschlangen zu umgehen und ein weiterer Umzug kommt nicht in die Tüte.
Viele sind mittlerweile in einem Levelbereich wo das aufhören schon weh tun würde zumal man ja auch seine Legion verlassen müßte. 

2 neue Server und keine Neuanmeldungen mehr auf den alten zulassen, zumindest mal für eine Woche.


----------



## Ajandurah (28. September 2009)

Na klasse, ich komm nicht einmal mehr in die Warteliste, weil zu viele User online sind.

Ich habe die CE mit Headstart und so gekauft und konnte bis jetzt nur 3 mal (!!!) spielen, obwohl ich es jeden Tag versucht habe, aber dann entweder so lange in der Warteliste bin, dass ich schon wieder ins Bett muss (Arbeit und so) oder man fliegt aus der Liste und startet die Liste von neuen.

Ich bin ein sehr geduldiger Mensch, der sich sonst nie beschwert, aber ich kann doch kein Spiel verkaufen, dass man nicht spielen kann, aber man dennoch monatliche Kosten dafür hat!

Würde mich nicht mal stören, wenn Besserung in Sicht wäre, aber es wird ja nix getan! Toll - einen neuen Server online gestellt, aber da sind die aus allen anderen Länder drauf, weil inzwischen so ziemlich alle Server ausgelastet sind.


----------



## yotapong (28. September 2009)

Ich gedulde mich jetzt einfach mal 2 Wochen, wenns dann nicht besser wird und es keine Gutschrift gibt dann werde ich mir Gedanken machen, aber sowas kann bei einem Start schon mal passieren. Trotzdem erstaunlich das die sich so krass verkalkuliert haben.

Balder Platz 2026


----------



## Lemieux (28. September 2009)

Ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht wie man so naiv und blauäugig (vielleicht auch eiskalkt einkalkuliert?!) so ein heiss erwartetes Spiel launchen kann. Mit blamablen 4 Server für die gesamte deutschsprachige Community (Deutschland, Austria, Schweiz) auftreten, spricht doch für sich. Die Leute von NC hatten die PreOrder-Zahlen und wissen wieviele Spiele wohin ausgeliefert wurden und/oder normal bestellt wurden. Dann ohne Ausweichpläne (worst scenario), weitere Server in der Hinterhand oder schnellem Handeln (neue Server stellen, Charaktertransfer etc) dazustehen, ist einfach verflucht peinlich. Wiederum drängt sich die Frage auf, wird da so amateurhaft gearbeitet oder einfach miteingerechnet, dass Spieler einfach im Regen stehen gelassen werden und mit massiven Wartezeiten rechnen müssen. Amboss ist auch nicht mehr als nur der deutsche Communitymanager (?) (ein etwas besserer Hampelmann, welcher die Massen beschwichtigen / besänftigen soll) und dahinter stehen die Devs und irgenwelche BWL/Controller Fuzzies, die aufgrund der nackten Zahlen entscheiden was gemacht werden soll. Aussagen wie "das können wir nicht in kurzer Zeit lösen bla", lassen ganz Übles erahnen. Sollte diese Situation nicht innerhalb des Freimonates behoben werden können, bin zumindest ich auch wieder weg (so geil Aion auch ist!). Und nocheinmal: Wie kann man so stupide und einfach nur grottenschlecht vorbereitet sein bei einem Launch? Das ist ihr Job - es gab genug Negativbeispiele in Vergangenheit, die gezeigt haben, wie es nicht geht! Das Schlimme ist ja, dass es auch schon hier nen Haufen Fanbois gibt, welche die Firma bis aufs Blut verteidigen und entschuldigen. Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, so geil das eigentliche Produkt auch ist, der Start war stümperhaft. Lest mal die Bewertungen auf Amazon.


----------



## Kichiro (28. September 2009)

Das ist es ja was ich auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, gerade weil viele ja noch den Frei-Monat haben uns die große Masse ja jetzt noch am testen ist.
Oder aber es scheint NC nicht sonderlich stören, weil genug bleiben werden um Umsatz reinzubringen.
Fakt ist, es ist schon sehr ärgerlich. Gut am Wochenende hat man auch mehr Zeit, aber so in der Arbeits Woche ist das doch schon sehr ärgerlich.

Die Bewertungen bei Amazon sind schon ziemlich übel, was nicht gerade förderlich ist für das Game.


----------



## Enyalios (28. September 2009)

Wer sich ein Spiel kauft oder nicht kauft aufgrund einer Amazon-Rezession der sollte auch besser auf Playmobil Online warten.

Auch wenn ich grundsätzlich deiner Meinung bin @Lemieux, aber das mit den Amazon-Rezessionen hier zu bringen ist dann wohl doch eher......peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich editier den Begriff wenn mir was passenderes eingefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. September 2009)

ich hät mich um 18 uhr nich ausloggen sollen verdammt :x


----------



## Volcrom (28. September 2009)

Auch wir als berufstätiges Ehepaar fühlen uns klar betrogen. Schon im Pre-Release Warteschlangen, seit dem 25. für uns keine Möglichkeit zu unseren üblichen Spielzeiten sich einzuloggen.
Wenn man mal eine Warteschlange nebenher laufen lässt, einmal auf Charerstellung geklickt und schon ist man wieder von vorne dabei in der Reihe.. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit erhlich gesagt zu schade.

Soeben passiert auf dem dritten Server auf dem wir spielen wollten... Votan, Kromede und soeben der Neue...



Wenn Ich dann die unsagbar bildungsfreien Dummköpfe lesen muss die die Warteschlangen "toll" finden, überlegt mal was für einen Blödsinn Ihr hier verzapft. Kauft Ihr Euch ne Jahreskarte für Euren Lieblingsverein und dürft dann nicht ins Stadion weil alle Plätze belegt sind ? Den Affentanz möchte Ich gern mal beobachten wenn die Security Euch wieder heimschickt..


----------



## AemJaY (28. September 2009)

Nun hats mich auch erwischt.

Server: Balver
Fraktion: Elyos
Wartezeit/Position: ca.1h30min /pos aktuell 1730 von 2091




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie wirklich zum kotzen...


----------



## Lemieux (28. September 2009)

> Wir arbeiten derzeit an Charaktertransfers aber das Konzept ist noch nicht völlig ausgereift. Wir hoffen, dass wir die Transfers in einigen Monaten inplementieren können.



eben in einem anderen forum aufgeschnappt - mit anderen worten: die bestehenden high-populated server laufen schon über dem eigentlichen maximum. char-transfer kommt (wenns gut geht) in einigen monaten. also: spieler auf votan, thor & co sind gearscht. neuer char auf einem kommenden server (wenns denn wirklich mal passiert) machen und/oder darauf hoffen, dass a) viele leute nach dem freimonat aion schon wieder quitten und dass b) nicht nochmals zuviele spieler auf den neuen server nachrücken (sonst-same problem). wobei letzteres bei der extrem schlechten publicity, welche auf aion einprasselt/einprasseln wird, wohl weniger der fall sein wird. lächerlich.


----------



## Norjena (28. September 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Wenn Ich dann die unsagbar bildungsfreien Dummköpfe lesen muss die die Warteschlangen "toll" finden, überlegt mal was für einen Blödsinn Ihr hier verzapft. Kauft Ihr Euch ne Jahreskarte für Euren Lieblingsverein und dürft dann nicht ins Stadion weil alle Plätze belegt sind ? Den Affentanz möchte Ich gern mal beobachten wenn die Security Euch wieder heimschickt..



Warteschlangen mag wohl niemand, aber die Konseqeuzen, wenn sie zu viele Server aufmachen helfen auch niemand, im Gegenteil, ich liste nicht nochmal alles auf, Argumente für und wider gibt es genug. Ich bin für mehr Server, aber nicht zu eilig, sondern bedacht, einer mehr, würde nicht schaden, aber 2 könnten schon zuviel sein, daher einer, nach dem anderen.

Was alle von Chatransfern halten weiß ich nicht, auf Votan/Thor waren von anfang an diese Warteschlangen, viele können kaum einloggen, die dürften kaum über Stufe 10 sein, dann neu anzufagen ist wirklich kein Riesenakt, ich bin jetzt Stufe 30, da fang ich nicht nochmal an...aber mit 10/15 würde ich es tun, Chatranfers helfen da nur bedingt, Leute die nicht wechseln wollen, welchsen auch so nicht, weder bei Warhammer, noch bei WoW haben Chatranfers bisher geholfen um volle Server leerer, und leere voller zu machen.


----------



## Legitor (28. September 2009)

ich hab noch 1H50min,..

mach mir jetzt noch ne schöne dvd an und werde dann zocken,..

mir kraut es nur morgen vorm aufstehen, da ich dann, wenn ich schonmal online bin, das auch voll ausschöpfen werde,..


----------



## Zadig (28. September 2009)

Also ich bin auf Kormede Elyos und hab mich um 18:00 eingeloggt. Die Warteschlange war 43 Minuten. Das ging also noch, weil ich meist dann so um 19:00 anfange zu zocken. Wenn es so bleibt ist es für mich ok. Damit kann ich gut leben.


----------



## Hardfanatix (28. September 2009)

gruss zusammen dachte ich schau mal nach einen langen tag arbeit in aion rein was muss ich sehen auf realm thor 2.24 std wartezeit naja damit hat sich der abend wohl erledigt
Das game an sich is hammer aber wenn die das mit den warteschleifen nicht im griff bekommen sehe ich schawartz :-(
Gruss Sillvanus
Realm:Thor


----------



## Desraa (28. September 2009)

naja auf Thor geht es im moment immer schneller richtung einloggen. Denke mal das die jüngeren mal ins Bett müssen. Mich stört es eigendlich weniger den ich hab Urlaub aber es ist irgendwie doch schon nen bissel bescheiden von NCsoft das sie nicht mal 1nen vielleicht auch 2 neue server aufmachen. Denn wenn man sich mal so die positionen auf der wartelisten der deutschen server anschaut sind das locker 3000 leute die reinwollen und ich frage mich ob es sich da nicht lohnt mal nen sever aufzumachen.

MfG und warten das ich auch mal reinkomme


----------



## -Ghost- (28. September 2009)

An die , die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben warum es nur so wenige server gibt , obwohl NC-Soft die Masse an Vorbestellern gekannt hatte  .

Gerade bei einem neuen MMO kann man nie wissen wie viele Spieler bei diesem Spiel bleiben , also überhaupt interesse daran haben dieses Spiel länger zu spielen. Man hat schon bei mehreren MMOS gesehen , dass es massig vorbestellt wurde und dann doch später inner Ecke gelandet ist weil es nicht begeistern konnte ....

NC-Soft wird sicher genauso denken und haben lieber zu wenig Server bereitgestellt , welche dann gut gefüllt sind , als zu viele wo dann immer nur ein paar Spieler drauf sind ... und es nicht richtig zu AIONs Stärke kommen kann dem MASSEN-PVP !!

so long ... 

In ein paar Wochen werden es wohl ein paar weniger Spieler werden und ihr werdet dann alle froh sein das es nicht noch mehr Server gibt !!

so.. hoffe das es nun langsam mal geklärt ist ...


man sieht sich IG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## wowfighter (28. September 2009)

Zadig schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf Kormede Elyos und hab mich um 18:00 eingeloggt. Die Warteschlange war 43 Minuten. Das ging also noch, weil ich meist dann so um 19:00 anfange zu zocken. Wenn es so bleibt ist es für mich ok. Damit kann ich gut leben.


Dann logg dich nicht nach 20 uhr ein bin auch auf Kromede und hab 2h Wartezeit ^^


----------



## Kafkaesk (28. September 2009)

Öhm jetz muß ich auch ma Dampf ablassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab um ca 18Uhr auf kromede mich in die warteschlange eingereit (ca.45min)
dann überglücklich losgelevlt und so um 19:15 hängt sich doch glatt Aion auf 
neu gestartet angemeldet 2 std wartezeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also das find ich echt zum mäusemelken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (28. September 2009)

-Ghost- schrieb:


> An die , die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben warum es nur so wenige server gibt , obwohl NC-Soft die Masse an Vorbestellern gekannt hatte  .
> 
> Gerade bei einem neuen MMO kann man nie wissen wie viele Spieler bei diesem Spiel bleiben , also überhaupt interesse daran haben dieses Spiel länger zu spielen. Man hat schon bei mehreren MMOS gesehen , dass es massig vorbestellt wurde und dann doch später inner Ecke gelandet ist weil es nicht begeistern konnte ....
> 
> ...



dann sollte man trotzdem erwarten können, dass man nicht 2h auf das spiel warten muss. ich bin außerdem der meinung, dass sie lieber server zusammenlegen sollen als kunden wegen unnötigen warteschlangen zu verlieren.


----------



## Hardfanatix (28. September 2009)

-Ghost- schrieb:


> An die , die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben warum es nur so wenige server gibt , obwohl NC-Soft die Masse an Vorbestellern gekannt hatte  .
> 
> Gerade bei einem neuen MMO kann man nie wissen wie viele Spieler bei diesem Spiel bleiben , also überhaupt interesse daran haben dieses Spiel länger zu spielen. Man hat schon bei mehreren MMOS gesehen , dass es massig vorbestellt wurde und dann doch später inner Ecke gelandet ist weil es nicht begeistern konnte ....
> 
> ...



Stimmt alleine durch die wartezeiten vergraulen die schon leute ^^


----------



## Rotel (28. September 2009)

Sorry ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen: Haha. 

Ich hab mir das Spiel heute geholt und bin erstmal noch am downloaden der ganzen Updates. Nachdem was ich hier so lese wird das wohl *nicht *mein erster AION Abend. Zum Glück gibt's gute Alternativen wie Farmville ;o) 
Scheisse Jungs, kommt mal runter. Die Welt dreht sich weiter. "Betrug, Skandal, Verarsche" ... ist doch n gutes Zeichen, viele prophezeiten dem Spiel einen Rohrkrepierer! Nun ist halt das Gegenteil der Fall, c'est la vie!

So long
Rotel


----------



## Volcrom (28. September 2009)

Also jeder der von "lieber 4 gut gefüllte Server als nachher Geisterserver" spricht der hat doch echt nicht alle Latten am Zaun. 

Wo stellt es ein Problem dar dass man jeden der total überrannten Server 3 mal klont, die Leute können ihre Chars leveln, sobald der Fanclub seinen Freimonat hinter sich gebracht hat und geschlossen wieder vor den Lichkönig tritt kann man die Klonserver alle wieder auf den Hauptserver verschieben. Ich würd das Game tatsächlich auch gerne mal länger als die 45 Minuten die wir bisher geschafftt haben spielen.  
Damit wäre jeder zufrieden und keiner wird um sein Geld betrogen.. Ich habe mit meiner Ehefrau jetzt 100€ ausgegeben darin enthalten sind 30 Tage freie Spielzeit. 
Wenn es mal einen Abend nicht geht , kein Problem, wir spielen seit 1998 MMOs, sowas sind wir gewohnt aber jeden Abend 3-4 Stunden warten zu unseren Zeiten ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.

Wären wir lieber ne Kleinigkeit essen gegangen dafür, dazu noch schön scharf dann hätt Ich sogar 2 mal was davon und nicht nur 45 Minuten..


----------



## FallenAngel88 (28. September 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Sorry ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen: Haha.
> 
> Ich hab mir das Spiel heute geholt und bin erstmal noch am downloaden der ganzen Updates. Nachdem was ich hier so lese wird das wohl *nicht *mein erster AION Abend. Zum Glück gibt's gute Alternativen wie Farmville ;o)
> Scheisse Jungs, kommt mal runter. Die Welt dreht sich weiter. "Betrug, Skandal, Verarsche" ... ist doch n gutes Zeichen, viele prophezeiten dem Spiel einen Rohrkrepierer! Nun ist halt das Gegenteil der Fall, c'est la vie!
> ...



du hast mal so gar keinen plan..nach einer woche kann man noch nicht sagen, ob das spiel top oder flop wird. bei WAR gabs auch beim start so nen ansturm.
erst denken dann schreiben


----------



## Rotel (28. September 2009)

Jungchen, ich hab dem Spiel kein Top oder Flop prognostiziert. Wenn du dein Wort für Wahr nehmen würdest und MEIN Text genau analysiert hättest, würde nicht Dünnschiss aus deinen Fingern hervorgehen. 

Also nochmals zum mitschreiben, in Kurzfassung: Es ist normal, dass wenn ein Spiel startet das Potential hat (egal in welche Richtung) die Server voll und die Warteschlangen gross sind.

Nun verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Ghost- (28. September 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also nochmals zum mitschreiben, in Kurzfassung: Es ist normal, dass wenn ein Spiel startet das Potential hat (egal in welche Richtung) die Server voll und die Warteschlangen gross sind.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Hardfanatix (28. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du hast mal so gar keinen plan..nach einer woche kann man noch nicht sagen, ob das spiel top oder flop wird. bei WAR gabs auch beim start so nen ansturm.
> erst denken dann schreiben


plan hin oder her letztendlich müssen wir warten und das geht auf nüsse 
aber ich geb die hoffnung nicht auf obwohl mich meine frau schon für doof hält aber naja ^^


----------



## Þ¥±®N (28. September 2009)

kann mir mal pls jemand sagen wo die spielerlimits der server liegen ?


----------



## natario (28. September 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Auch wir als berufstätiges Ehepaar fühlen uns klar betrogen. Schon im Pre-Release Warteschlangen, seit dem 25. für uns keine Möglichkeit zu unseren üblichen Spielzeiten sich einzuloggen.
> Wenn man mal eine Warteschlange nebenher laufen lässt, einmal auf Charerstellung geklickt und schon ist man wieder von vorne dabei in der Reihe.. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit erhlich gesagt zu schade.
> 
> Soeben passiert auf dem dritten Server auf dem wir spielen wollten... Votan, Kromede und soeben der Neue...
> ...



sign

also ich seh das auch so habe das game seit freitag und ne gute stunde gespielt. einfach da am freitag scheibar nich viel ging und wenn man um 5 morgens wieder raus muss oder so dann is halt net mit extrem lang zoggn. 18 uhr @ home und 2-3 std warten stunde spielen das wars... toll. man bezahlt für spielzeit die einem sogesehen vorgegeben ist. wenn nc jetzt sagen würde tut uns leid wir verlängern die 30 tage um 1-2 aber daran glaub ich net^^


----------



## Æzørt (28. September 2009)

ich finde NC sollte noch einen oder zwei weitere server aufmachen der neue server hatte innerhalb von 24 stunden auch wieder wartezeiten. auch wenn ich die wartezeiten nicht toll finde halte ich sie dennoch für sinnvoll, denn wenn es keine wartezeiten gäbe würden wir auch nicht viel mehr spielen können da es wie sau laggen würde und 1000 leute sich um einen mob prügeln.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (28. September 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Jungchen, ich hab dem Spiel kein Top oder Flop prognostiziert. Wenn du dein Wort für Wahr nehmen würdest und MEIN Text genau analysiert hättest, würde nicht Dünnschiss aus deinen Fingern hervorgehen.
> 
> Also nochmals zum mitschreiben, in Kurzfassung: Es ist normal, dass wenn ein Spiel startet das Potential hat (egal in welche Richtung) die Server voll und die Warteschlangen gross sind.
> 
> ...



vielleicht solltest du mal deine eigenen posts lesen...und überdenken was du schreibst. des weiteren solltest du deine aussprache bedenken, gerade wenn du deinen satz mit "jüngchen" beginnst. und es ist nicht normal, dass server selbst im headstart überfüllt sind.


----------



## Volcrom (28. September 2009)

Wartezeiten sind nicht sinnvoll sie sind das Resultat aus völliger Fehlplanung und einem Publisher der sich nicht ausreichend vorbereitet hat auf den Release Ihres Produkts..

So und nun wieder anderthalb Stunden Zeit vergeudet, wir loggen dann mal wieder und schauen halt doch ne BluRay... Schad dass man sich keine garantierten Premium Serverplätze kaufen kann, so hätte man als Berufstätiger wenigstens noch einen fairen Vorteil gegenüber dem nutzlosen Pack dass um 14:00 Uhr schon einloggt und die Plätze massiv verstopft.


----------



## Oronarc (28. September 2009)

Warteschlange gut und schön, aber wenn man - wie es mir heute (zum ersten Mal allerdings) schon viermal aus der Warteschlange geflogen ist und wieder von vorn anfangen darf, dann ist die Warteschlange der Warteschlange der Warteschlange existent und das ist dann schon eine Frechheit.

Leute von NCSoft wacht auf und macht was - sonst vermasselt Ihr selbst einen Start eines tollen Spieles. Hiiiillllffffe, ich will nicht zum AION-Ersatz WoW zurückmüssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: man munkelt schon, dass die Lags in Dalaran stark zurückgegangen sind, weil sich etlliche derzeit in Aion tummeln. Lasst AION ne wirklich Konkurrenz zu WoW werden, denn davon werden wir alle profitieren. NUR MACHEN MÜSST IHR WAS!!!!


----------



## Rotel (28. September 2009)

Was spricht dagegen, dass ich dich mit Jungchen anspreche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denkst du ich spreche ein 90er Jahrgang mit "Sehr geehrter..." an?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lassen wir's weil: Don't feed the Jüngchen's

Was auch immer. Es ist nun mal so wie es ist. Ob normal oder eben nicht. Was willst du daran ändern?! Was wollen wir alle dagegen tun?! Spiel wieder deinstallieren und aus Protest bei NCSoft vor die Haustüre scheissen? Ich find's affig, dass Leute derart gefrustet sein können blos weil ihr scheiss Spiel nicht so will wie es soll. Das ist meine Meinung und die kann auch der grösste Troll beim besten Willen nicht beeinflussen. Puente!


----------



## Lennox2k (28. September 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Sorry ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen: Haha.
> 
> Ich hab mir das Spiel heute geholt und bin erstmal noch am downloaden der ganzen Updates. Nachdem was ich hier so lese wird das wohl *nicht *mein erster AION Abend. Zum Glück gibt's gute Alternativen wie Farmville ;o)
> Scheisse Jungs, kommt mal runter. Die Welt dreht sich weiter. "Betrug, Skandal, Verarsche" ... ist doch n gutes Zeichen, viele prophezeiten dem Spiel einen Rohrkrepierer! Nun ist halt das Gegenteil der Fall, c'est la vie!
> ...



Dem kann ich absolut zustimmen. Immer wieder bemerke ich, dass viele (jüngere) Menschen einfach keine Disziplin mehr haben. 
Wenn zu Beginn nicht alles klappt, werft ihr die Flinte ins Korn und lasst richtig Dampf ab. 
Zur Zeit besteht nun mal der Zustand mit den Warteschlangen und es ist alles andere als erfreulich, dass man teils sehr lange auf einen LogIn warten muss - ABER, wir können es eh nicht ändern und eine Änderung wird mit Sicherheit kommen. 

Wenn ich mir manche Beiträge hier duchlese, dann bekomme ich das Gefühl, als ob bei einigen Leuten das Leben von einem Spiel abhängt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bekomme morgen mein Spiel geliefert, installiere es in aller Ruhe und lass den Updater laufen. Wenn ich nicht direkt auf die Server komme, dann mach ich mir nicht ins Hemd sondern versuche meinen restlichen Tag sinnvoll zu gestalten - und das zeigt sich garantiert nicht durch diverse hasserfüllte Beiträge in Foren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheinbar will aber die heutige Wohlstandsgesellschaft alles auf einem Silbertablett serviert bekommen...


----------



## Lemieux (28. September 2009)

> Also nochmals zum mitschreiben, in Kurzfassung: Es ist normal, dass wenn ein Spiel startet das Potential hat (egal in welche Richtung) die Server voll und die Warteschlangen gross sind.



ist das also normal hmm. findest die queues wohl auch ganz dufte. 

schön für dich, musst wohl nicht bis 18.oo in der uni sitzen und dich dann zuhause angekommen, 2h gedulden, um noch etwas zöckeln zu können. normal ist es für mich jedoch auch, dass eine einigermassen professionelle firma, welche erfahrung mit solchen spielen hat worst-cast szenario-pläne in der hinterhand hat. dazu würden beispielweise neue server gehören, welche getestet und fixfertig für den einsatz bereitstehen oder auch die möglichkeit per charaktertransfer überlastete server schnell zu entlasten und auf die besagten bereitstehenden server umzuleiten. oder ganz einfach eine funktionierende kommunikation zwischen abteilung verkauf (die haben ganz genaue zahlen!) und serverbetreuung - so hätte die kacke, die nun am dampfen ist, schon von vornherein ganz einfach vermieden werden können. aber ich denke durch die flames in foren, miesen bewertungen aufgrund der queues und miesgelaunten communitymitglieder, welche ihre meinung per twitter, renzesionen etc weit verbreiten müssen wir wenigstens nicht befürchten, dass sich das noch viele neue kunden antun möchten.


----------



## Æzørt (28. September 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Wartezeiten sind nicht sinnvoll sie sind das Resultat aus völliger Fehlplanung und einem Publisher der sich nicht ausreichend vorbereitet hat auf den Release Ihres Produkts..
> 
> So und nun wieder anderthalb Stunden Zeit vergeudet, wir loggen dann mal wieder und schauen halt doch ne BluRay... Schad dass man sich keine garantierten Premium Serverplätze kaufen kann, so hätte man als Berufstätiger wenigstens noch einen fairen Vorteil gegenüber dem nutzlosen Pack dass um 14:00 Uhr schon einloggt und die Plätze massiv verstopft.



danke das ihr ausloggt dann is wieder platz für jemand anders.

nutzloses pack das sich um 14 uhr einloggt? damit fühle ich mich beleidigt ich kann nix dafür das meine schule um eins zuende ist ich würde ja gerne länger bleiben aber ich darf leider nicht =(

und hör bitte auch uns hier im aion forum zu beleidigen (damit spreche ich für das nutzlose pack das sich um 14 uhr einloggt)


----------



## natario (28. September 2009)

gut wenn du das aber jeden tag hast und für viel investiertes geld ne stunde spielzeit  in 2 tagen bekommst dann biste irgendwann frustriert. da ich am we net da bin bleibt halt nur die zeit nach der arbeit und dann 3 stunden warten. zum glück hab ich noch andere dinge zu tun ^^


----------



## -Ghost- (28. September 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> so hätte man als Berufstätiger wenigstens noch einen fairen Vorteil gegenüber dem nutzlosen Pack dass um 14:00 Uhr schon einloggt und die Plätze massiv verstopft.



... wieso sollten die , die noch zur Schule gehen ein nutzloses Pack sein ? 

Ich geh auch noch zur Schule und versuch mein Abi zu machen ... wenn ich nach Hause komme könnte ich auch spielen aber ich lern momentan lieber und komm auch meistens erst abends zum spielen .. ich hab dann zwar auch ne Wartezeit aber NAUND ?! während ich in der Schlange bin mach ich halt andere Sachen .. wenn ich dann endlich drin bin , spiel ich halt noch nen bissle und geh dann offline .. 

falls nun jemmand sagen möchte , von wegen log dich mal nach 20 uhr ein ... ich log mich meist in ne schlange von 1,600 + ein und hab kein problem damit


----------



## Lanatir (28. September 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, dass ich dich mit Jungchen anspreche?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da ich Elf Jahre älter bin als Du darf ich das ja laut deinem Post.
Also: Achte auf deinen Tonfall, Jungchen.


----------



## Qonix (28. September 2009)

Ha, gut das es im Laden ausverkauft war und ich jetzt solche Sachen lese. Da werde ich noch 1 - 2 Moante warten und sehen wie sich das Spiel entwickelt. Weil wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, dann will ich zocken und nicht eine Liste anstarren wo ich mich nach Stunden nach unten bewege (wenn man ja überhaupt mal auf die Liste kommt).


----------



## Lemieux (28. September 2009)

> ich log mich meist in ne schlange von 1,600 + ein und hab kein problem damit



bei genau solchen leuten, muss es einer firma warm ums herz werden.

von solchen leuten lebt zb. auch blizzard. sch***** vorsetzen und sie finden immer noch einen weg es gut zu finden.


----------



## Lanatir (28. September 2009)

Also, mal zu den Fakten.

Derzeit ist das Spiel für die arbeitende Bevölkerung nicht spielbar.

Es ist zwar ganz hübsch, und eine nette Abwechslung, aber wenn ich jeden Abend 2 bis 3 Stunden in der Warteschleife verbringen muss um dann 20 minuten Spielen zu können ist das ein Reinfall.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. September 2009)

sitze grade auch in der warteliste fest so ein mist


----------



## Þ¥±®N (28. September 2009)

Und das gilt nicht nur für die arbeitenden, auch schüler grade die so beliebten kiddies kommen net zum spielen weil ruckzuck ins bett müssen und das resultat sieht man dann beispielsweise in foren und in der support abteilung bei aion .... worunter dann auch die leiden die spielen können 
Ein Teufelskreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Räis (28. September 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also, mal zu den Fakten.
> 
> Derzeit ist das Spiel für die arbeitende Bevölkerung nicht spielbar.
> 
> Es ist zwar ganz hübsch, und eine nette Abwechslung, aber wenn ich jeden Abend 2 bis 3 Stunden in der Warteschleife verbringen muss um dann 20 minuten Spielen zu können ist das ein Reinfall.




Da muss ich zustimmen abends um 6 halb 7 sich versuchen einzuloggen kann mal leicht bis halb neun was dauern bis man spielen kann...

Komme deshalb leider auch nicht viel zum spielen und hoffe das gibt sich die nächsten Wochen bzw. hoffe ich das es 2, 3 neue server geben wird um die wartezeiten zumindest stark zu verringern.

Wenn man es mal geschafft hat sich einzuloggen läuft es aber dafür hald flüssig schön und bockt sich.


----------



## natario (28. September 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also, mal zu den Fakten.
> 
> Derzeit ist das Spiel für die arbeitende Bevölkerung nicht spielbar.
> 
> Es ist zwar ganz hübsch, und eine nette Abwechslung, aber wenn ich jeden Abend 2 bis 3 Stunden in der Warteschleife verbringen muss um dann 20 minuten Spielen zu können ist das ein Reinfall.



sign 

vll hätte nc die am anfang eh instanzierten gebiete als instanz machen sollen, also das je nach aufkommen neue instanzserver geschaltet werden. legionen/gruppen zusammenbleiben etc. so hat man immer laggfreies und nicht überfülltes spielen und jeder kann rein. aber kp wie sich das ab lev 20 umsetzen lässt bis vll alle da sind ist der andrang gering. denn mit aktueller spielgeschwindigkeit bin ich in nem monat noch net da


----------



## AemJaY (28. September 2009)

ich seh bei mir langsam ein ende.
ich meine hey hab mittlerweile: zimmer aufgeräumt, bett frisch bezogen, wäsche ob getan, essen gemacht....
jezt will ich zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotel (28. September 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Da ich Elf Jahre älter bin als Du darf ich das ja laut deinem Post.
> Also: Achte auf deinen Tonfall, Jungchen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst was? Heulst du dann noch mehr? Mein Gott mach dich nicht lächerlich, kurz nen anderen Account und Geb. Datum ändern und dann den Macker geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber is ok, ich lass dir deinen Spass! 

@Lemieux

Ich versteh schon, dass sich jemand ab dem aufregen kann. Ich selbst sitze nicht bis 18Uhr in der Uni, nein. Ich sitze bis 18:30 an meinem Arbeitsplatz und komme 1h später zuhause an. Dazu hab ich in der Woche vileicht höchstens einen "freien" Abend für sowas. Aber trotzdem nervt es mich nicht! Es ist halt eine Frage der Prioritäten, wenn du willst im Leben, wie man damit klarkommt. 
Was ich ausdrücken will ist; Die Situation IST nun mal so. Da bringt das Gemecker und die Testosteronspielchen mancher hier genau garnix.


----------



## Lanatir (28. September 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen das der account hier von 2007 ist, ja? Hör einfach auf rumzutrollen.


----------



## Æzørt (28. September 2009)

was man in der wartezeit machen kann :

1. nen paar runden um den block drehen
2. start->programme->spiele->solitär
3. zimmeraufräumen/haus aufräumen
4. nen gutes buch lesen
5. gemboy aus der eckekramen und pockemon zocken
6. wenn ihr das alles geacht habt und immer noch warten müsst --> 5 gegen willi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (28. September 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Es ist halt eine Frage der Prioritäten, wenn du willst im Leben, wie man damit klarkommt.



genau mein junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da gibts so einige dinge in meinem leben. und stell dir vor. 8tung jetzt kommts! unglaublich! wenn ich abends mal für mich bin und spielen will, kann ich auf 2h warten ganz gut verzichten. falls ich mich dann aber bei einem pay2play mmo an warteposition 2335 befinde, hat der anschiss und frust plötzlich eine unglaublich hohe priorität.


----------



## franzmann (28. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> was man in der wartezeit machen kann :
> 
> 1. nen paar runden um den block drehen
> 2. start->programme->spiele->solitär
> ...





made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## XLarge TeaM (28. September 2009)

Komme nach einer 12 Stunden Schicht nach Hause, Serverwartezeit 1,5 Stunden auf Balder Position 1.762. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit länger als die berühmten 30 Tage zu "spielen" ist bei mir derzeit wahnsinnig gering ...


----------



## Rotel (28. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> genau mein junge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das glaub ich dir auf's Wort. Wenn man etwas will, was nicht klappt ist man angepisst. Ok. Meine Rede. Trotzdem, es bleibt die Frage was du dagegen unternehmen willst? Genau, du kannst NICHTS dagegen unternehmen. Du schmollst weiter und weiter. Checkst alle 5min die Warteliste und hoffst, dass du um's verrecken noch spielen kannst. Weisst du was ich mache? Ich scheiss drauf und such mir halt ne andere Beschäftigung. Und genau darum gehts hier: Das gemecker wie die Hühner im Stall bringt genau absolut überhaupt rein garnichts. Einverstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit
@ Lanatir

Seit 2007?! Gaaaaaaaangster alter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kecks? Trotzdem bleibst du mein Jungchen *fg*


----------



## Qonix (28. September 2009)

Also für mich klingt das immer mehr als würde sich das Spiel selbst zerstören. Sehr schade, denn es hatte potenzial.


----------



## Lemieux (28. September 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir auf's Wort. Wenn man etwas will, was nicht klappt ist man angepisst. Ok. Meine Rede. Trotzdem, es bleibt die Frage was du dagegen unternehmen willst? Genau, du kannst NICHTS dagegen unternehmen. Du schmollst weiter und weiter. Checkst alle 5min die Warteliste und hoffst, dass du um's verrecken noch spielen kannst. Weisst du was ich mache? Ich scheiss drauf und such mir halt ne andere Beschäftigung. Und genau darum gehts hier: Das gemecker wie die Hühner im Stall bringt genau absolut überhaupt rein garnichts. Einverstanden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



türlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eben joggen gewesen. 

und nein ich warte nicht 2h vor dem rechner auf den aion-join. aber so bissel rumstänkern auf twitter & co macht doch spass.


----------



## Þ¥±®N (28. September 2009)

so leute platz 30 erreicht ich bin dann mal bügeln ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rukaniz (28. September 2009)

bin auch schon seit einer ganzen stunde in der schlange echt nervig und das wegen nem disco X /


----------



## Rotel (28. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> türlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Siehst du, wir Schweizer wissen was gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xendrian (28. September 2009)

Tjo was willste machen? Morgens aus dem Haus, von der Arbeit in die Abendschule dann kommste nach Hause und freust dich bissl zu zocken und 1 1/2h Wartezeit! *strike* Dann kann ich ja ne minute Spielen und pennen gehen damit ich morgen früh pünktlich zur Arbeit komme!!!

n1 <.<

Aber NCsoft arbeitet ja dran wen man dem glauben schenken darf!

*tasse tee einschüttet* Noch jemand eine Tasse?


----------



## perxs (28. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ja aber sie laufen nur bei denen die sich morgens um 5 Einloggen und alle 10 Minuten ihre Leertaste betätigen damit der Char nicht ausloggt.
> 
> 
> Ist mir klar das alle die im Spiel sind leichtes Reden haben.
> ...



is aber ein lustieger vergleich probier doch mal um 15 Uhr  Aion zu spielen also um die zeit komm ich immer rein.
und noch was in welchem 3te Welt Land lebst du das du um 15 Uhr kein Hackfleisch mehr bei Lidel bekommst ?

mich nervts zwar auch das ich am abend nach dem Fitness Studio nicht mehr spielen kann weil ich am nächsten morgen um 4 Uhr arbeiten muss 
aber ich sehs so wen die ganzen wow´ler und die die sich wie du dauernd nur beschweren weck sind kan ich spielen wan ich will


----------



## Noktyn (28. September 2009)

Ich hab mal hier ein bischen mitgelesen und wollte mich eigentlich raushalten aber einige posts zwingen mich einfach dazu meinen senf dazu zu geben....

Es kann mir hier wirklich NIEMAND erzählen, dass es ihn nicht stören würde wenn man in der Warteschlange hängt. Mal ehrlich, ALLE die hier erzählen wie sie ihre freie Zeit verbringen während des Wartens (die Vorschläge sind ja soo kreativ: aufräumen, essen machen, sport, lesen...um nur ein paar zu nennen die ich gerade gelesen habe) sind meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz ehrlich zu sich selbst. Den ganzen Quatsch womit ihr angeblich die Wartezeit verbringt schaffen normale Menschen auch ohne Warteschlange. Wenn ich mich an PC setzte mit dem Vorhaben zu spielen, dann will ich auch spielen und nicht in der Warteschlange sitzen.  Also bitte seit mal alle ganz ehrlich...JEDEN hier regt es auf das die Server so voll sind und man warten muss.

Mit Arbeitslosen etc. denen manche die Schuld geben halte ich für Quatsch. Es wird sicherlich Menschen geben die arbeitslos sind und den ganzen Tag eingeloggt sind, jedoch ist das Minderheit. Der Grund ist wie es manche schon richtig gemerkt haben bei NC zu suchen. Wenn ich was verkaufe führe ich genau Buch darüber, wieviel ich davon verkaufe. Und wenn ich eine Dienstleistung anbiete achte ich auch darauf genügend Kapazitäten zu besitzen, um alle zufrieden zu stellen. 
Wenn ich nun z.B. 100 Spiele verkaufe stelle ich auch einen Server auf der 100 Plätze hat und nicht einen der 50 Plätze hat so das 50 Leute warten müssen. Ist jetzt in der Tat ne Milchmädchenrechnung, aber das ist die Realität. Es war vorauszusehen das auf den Servern die Hölle los ist. Warum dann also nicht dementsprechend vorbereitet sein? Das Zuschalten neuer Server ohne Verbindung mit einem Chartransfer bringt jetzt auch nix mehr, da die meisten ihre Chars nicht neu anfangen wollen. Der Zug ist somit kurz davor abzufahren. Die Warteschlangen an den vorhandenen Servern wird das nicht wirklich verbessern. 

Wenn jetzt nicht bald ne Vernünftige Lösung seitens NCsoft kommt, werden viele Spieler abspringen weil sie keine Lust mehr haben zu warten. Ich verstehe das, wenn sich dann manche freuen und sagen juhu weniger Spieler, aber das ist doch seitens NCsoft eine unfassbar negative Eigenwerbung!

Die Server laufen zwar gut, das Spiel ist auch gut...aber durch die Kapazität und der zu wenig vorhandenen Server ist dieser MMO Start auch nicht viel besser als manch andere...


----------



## evergrace (28. September 2009)

man kann sehr wohl was machen und zwar wenns bald nicht besser wird, einfach nach den 30 tagen account nicht verlängern!
das werden wohl sehr viele machen, tja da merkt man wie ein publisher dass ganze game verhauen kann^^
edit: hehe Noktyn du hast vo meinen text die langfassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (28. September 2009)

XLarge schrieb:


> Komme nach einer 12 Stunden Schicht nach Hause, Serverwartezeit 1,5 Stunden auf Balder Position 1.762. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit länger als die berühmten 30 Tage zu "spielen" ist bei mir derzeit wahnsinnig gering ...



So ... und nach 30 Minuten hängst sich der Rechner auf. Eine Reconnectionsfunktion gibts ja nicht, von daher: Gute Nacht.


----------



## pulla_man (28. September 2009)

ich sehe die ersten flames gegen ncsoft besitzen langsam potential. dem spiel wird der untergang vorausgesagt, die wartezeiten und ncsofts untätigkeit vergraulen spieler. gefällt mir was ich hier lese. mehr davon bitte


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich wieso ihr euch Aion gekauft habt ?

Wer nur es nur halbwegs mitverfolgt hat was vor dem Start so abging, Wochen da vor, für den war es offensichtlich, das sowas passiert.
So blauäugig kann doch keiner sein, das man glaubt man kann die ersten Wochen normal spielen. Es schreite zum Himmel, das der Ansturm enorm sein wird, größer als bei WAR oder AoC.

Und trotzdem habt ihr es euch gekauft.... logik ?

Wenn ich mich sowas nicht zurecht komme warte ich 6 Wochen und kauf mir dann das Spiel !


----------



## Aragorn1994 (28. September 2009)

Stimmt.
Nach 8 Stunden Arbeitsschicht ( Jaja ich weiss ist nicht soviel;D) Nach hause kommen, an den Rechner und erstmal diese Wartezeiten. Das nervt etwas aber man kanns nicht ändern. Wenn ich dann drin bin und mein Asmodier ohne Lags seine Flügel ausbreitet und losfliegt...das ist episch;D


----------



## evergrace (28. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich wieso ihr euch Aion gekauft habt ?
> 
> Wer nur es nur halbwegs mitverfolgt hat was vor dem Start so abging, Wochen da vor, für den war es offensichtlich, das sowas passiert.
> So blauäugig kann doch keiner sein, das man glaubt man kann die ersten Wochen normal spielen. Es schreite zum Himmel, das der Ansturm enorm sein wird, größer als bei WAR oder AoC.
> ...


ich habe das game vor 3 monaten vorbestellt, woher soll ich das wissen?
ausserdem wenn wir "USER" das scho wissen müssen, dann müsste es doch NCSOFT noch besser wissen oder nicht?
schiebt doch nicht alles auf uns GAMER, seid ihr bei NCsoft angestellt oder wie?
AION ist echt ein geiles Game, es passt so alles, echt alles nur was hilft mir das ganze wenn ich nicht spielen kann?


----------



## OH_Toni (28. September 2009)

Es ist einfach Gesetz das ein neues Game, wie AION einen riesen Ansturm erlebt, und da kommt ken Server klar.
Vielleicht hat NCsoft nicht damit gerechnet, aber ich hab es bei WAR beeut es mir gleih czu kaufen und habe es deswegen nicht gemacht.

Ich spiele bissl CoH , die 14 Tage free Version und schau dann weiter ^^


----------



## natario (28. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich wieso ihr euch Aion gekauft habt ?
> 
> Wer nur es nur halbwegs mitverfolgt hat was vor dem Start so abging, Wochen da vor, für den war es offensichtlich, das sowas passiert.
> So blauäugig kann doch keiner sein, das man glaubt man kann die ersten Wochen normal spielen. Es schreite zum Himmel, das der Ansturm enorm sein wird, größer als bei WAR oder AoC.
> ...



warum produzieren wenn wir es nicht kaufen sollen... wo ist deine logik. ncsoft will das das game verkauft wird und wurde, die haben unser money und ich will dann auch die gekaufte dienstleistung.

stell dir vor du buchst urlaub und der flieger hat 250 plätze aber dein veranstalter verkauft 500 tickets... am flughafen sagt man dir warte mal 1 tag... dann gehste sicher auch hin und sagst das hätte ich vorher wissen müssen...


----------



## Morwing (28. September 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also, mal zu den Fakten.
> 
> Derzeit ist das Spiel für die arbeitende Bevölkerung nicht spielbar.
> 
> Es ist zwar ganz hübsch, und eine nette Abwechslung, aber wenn ich jeden Abend 2 bis 3 Stunden in der Warteschleife verbringen muss um dann 20 minuten Spielen zu können ist das ein Reinfall.




Stimmt genau. Gestern habe ich noch 20 min gespielt, heute warte ich schon seit ner Stunde. Das wird auch wieder nichts...
Das Spiel ist für mich auch ein Reinfall.
Nicht weil es schlecht ist, obwohl ich das ja nicht beurteilen kann, einloggen geht ja nicht.

Wenn das die Woche weiter so geht werde ich mal einen netten Brief mit Rückschein und Forderung wegen verkaufter und nicht erbrachter Leistungen schreiben.
Werde ich wohl nicht aber ist schon albern, da kommt man sich verarscht vor.


Ihr könnt das gutreden wie ihr wollt, aber wenn ich Spielzeit kaufe und bezahle aber keine erhalte ist das Betrug.


----------



## Noktyn (28. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich wieso ihr euch Aion gekauft habt ?
> 
> Wer nur es nur halbwegs mitverfolgt hat was vor dem Start so abging, Wochen da vor, für den war es offensichtlich, das sowas passiert.
> So blauäugig kann doch keiner sein, das man glaubt man kann die ersten Wochen normal spielen. Es schreite zum Himmel, das der Ansturm enorm sein wird, größer als bei WAR oder AoC.
> ...




du sagst selber das zum himmel geschrien wurde das der ansturm enorm sein wird....wenn selbst die kleinste wurst (damit bist nicht du gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mitbekommt das der ansturm so groß ist, dann stell ich verdammt nochmal mehr server auf anstatt 4 stück


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2009)

Nein ich bin nicht bei NCSoft angestellt aber es ist halt nicht einfach damit getan nun solange Server aufzustellen bis es keine Warteschleifen mehr gibt, versteht das doch mal.
Es werden nach dem Probemonat nen Haufen Spieler aufhören, das ist bei jedem MMORPG so und WAR hat den Fehler gemacht und solange Server eröffnet bis es keine Warteschlangen mehr gab und was war nach dem Probemonat ? Leere Server, die dann kurz darauf wieder geschlossen wurden. Die Spieler dort kamen sich verarscht vor durch die ewige Charakter schieberei.

Und was heisst du hast das Spiel 3 Monate vorbestellt. Wo lag das Problem es 1 Woche vorher abzubestellen ? Es hat sich bereits gut 4 Wochen vorher angedeutet, das der Ansturm RIESIG sein wird. Da wäre noch genug Zeit gewesen es wieder abzubestellen.

Der Start von einem MMORPG läuft nunmal so ab. Glaubst du es war bei WoW, AoC oder WAR anders ? Da muss man kein Hellseher sein um zu wissen, das es bei Aion genauso sein wird vor allem nachdem was man über das Spiel gelesen hat !


----------



## evergrace (28. September 2009)

tja jetzt ist nicht mehr gut getan, NCsoft hätte schon früher reagieren müssen.
jetzt sind die fixen Leute auf den servern.


----------



## natario (28. September 2009)

aber wo wäre das problem für den probemonat 3-4 server mehr zuschalten und danahc zusammen zulegen. für den spieler ändert sich nix. ob ich nun auf xy oder yz spiele solange ich spielen kann ist es ok. so ist es schlimmer...


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2009)

Nein, denn es bilden sich recht fix Servercommunitys und wenn du den Server dann wieder schliesst wird diese auseinander gerissen. In WAR hat das für enormen Frust gesorgt, auch als dann auf Server A plötzlich die Community von Server B auftauchte kam es sofort zu Streitigkeiten. Glaub mir, das willst du nicht miterleben !


----------



## natario (28. September 2009)

ok. das habe ich nicht bedacht. aber egal was wir für einfälle haben. nc wird hoffentlich wissen was sie tun und dran ändern können wir jetzt nix. finds nur schade den probemonat zu verschenken und bald geld für meine probe zu bezahlen...

nc könnte ja ne woche probe dran hängen... geld genug haben sie ja mit dem verkaufstart erwirtschaftet hehe


----------



## evergrace (28. September 2009)

vergleicht doch nicht immer WAR und AOC mit aion, es hatte auch andere gründe warum spieler von war und aoc gegangen sind.


----------



## Simsalaschrim (28. September 2009)

Obwohl ich ein seeeeehr gelassener Mensch bin kotzt mich sowas tierisch an.
Komme Abends von der Arbeit, 20:00. Logge ein und bin Platz 2100 von 2200. Wartezeit 2 Stunden 20 Minuten. Bei 40 Minuten angekommen hängt der Client sich auf und schmiert ab (ja ich weiss, ist natürlich Schuld meines System weil ... hier fällt Euch bestimmt Grund XYZ ein). Starte den Clienten neu ... wieder Wartezeit von 2 Stunden.
Und das seit Vorbesteller-Release. Wenn ICH, DU, ER, SIE, ES im Beruf so arbeiten würde bekämen wir sofort die fristlose Kündigung. Wenn nicht, nennt mir bitte Euren Arbeitgeber bei dem man so fahrlässig arbeiten darf, da will ich auch hin.

NC Soft ist kein kleiner Krauter von Nebenan, die jonglieren den ganzen Tag mit Zahlen und Statistiken .. die wissen ganz genau was sie tun. So wie es aktuell läuft ist es eiskalt und beinhart kalkuliert. Ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Turbokapitalismus. Ist ja nicht so, dass hier ein Produkt auf den Markt geworfen wurde damit es vor einem Wichtigen Datum aufm Markt ist (Weihnachten, Sommerloch) und dann gesagt wurde "Oh verdammt, war zu wenig wir machen mehr". Nein. Es wurde bewusst Werbung über ein spezielles Medium bei einer gewissen Gruppe getätigt, diese wurde heiß gemacht um möglichst viele Vorbesteller zu bekommen (weil bestellt ist bestellt und somit bezahlt) um dann eine Leistung für eine zufällig ausgewählte Masse zu ermöglichen. 4.000.000 Vorbesteller (fiktive Zahl), a 40 Euro macht zusammen 160.000.000 (fiktive Summe) Euro nur durch Vorbesteller. Davon lassen wir 250.000 immer Zeitgleich spielen. Die so entstandenen Kosten belaufen sich auf Traffic der größe X + Support. Produktionskosten sind eh angefallen. Der Gewinn wird trotzdem beachtlich sein. Von den 4.000.000 Vorbestellern werden dann viele verärgert aufhören, die dann nach Ablauf des ersten Monats nahezu 100% Reingewinn darstellen. Alles natürlich unter dem grauschleier "Mit dem kauf des Spiel erwerbt ihr die Erlaubnis die Server zu nutzen, sofern dies möglich ist". Streng genommen erfüllen NCS damit ihren Vertrag. Sie stellen uns ja Server zur Verfügung. Allerdings bewusst zu wenig. "Bewusst" wird natürlich dementiert, sonst waere es ja Strafbar.

Wenn ihr das so hinnehmen könnt, dann ist das schön für Euch. Ich kanns nicht. Aber ich muss es trotzdem, weil ich nichts ändern kann. Und genau DAS frustriert. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob es um ein Spiel, um den Arbeitsplatz, den Nebenbuhler oder was auch immer geht. Eine WEITERE Sache die man ertragen muss weil man keine Möglichkeit hat zu intervenieren.
Natürlich, komm lasst es mich hören ... "Dann spiel halt nicht, mach was anderes". Tolle Alternative. Politik in der Form wie sie betrieben wird stinkt mir auch, trotzdem gehe ich wählen. Mein Job geht mir auch manchmal auf den Sack, trotzdem übe ich ihn aus. Vieles nervt mich und ich ertrage es trotzdem, aus Pflichtgefühl oder weil der Nutzen den Kosten überwiegt ... genau wie ihr. Es gibt gaaaaaanz viele Moralapostel denen es angeblich überhaupt nichts aussmacht dass sie nicht spielen können. Ihr zwingt Euch nur dazu, dass es Euch nicht stoert. Ich weiss in Euch kocht es jedoch genau so. Kommt mal 3 Tage hintereinander Abends nach Hause und könnt 3 Tage nicht spielen ... das frustiert. Hat nichts mit Spielsucht zu tun, es frustriert einfach. Oder sie gehören zu den Leute die sowieso den ganzen Tag Zeit haben. Oder sie haben zufällig Glück oder die Möglichkeit zeitig einzuloggen. Denen kann es sowieso egal sein ... dann immer schön von oben herab.

Ihr braucht mir auch garnichts anderes erzählen, überzeugen kann mich HIER sowieso niemand.
Ich rede das Spiel nicht schlecht, fuer meinen Geschmack ist es qualitativ hochwertig. Aber die Vermarktung des Produktes ist das letzte. Meine ganz persoenliche Meinung. Das kristallisiert nicht die Meinung der Masse oder des Forums.

Bevor ich es vergesse: MIMIMIMIMI, /ironie on /ironie off, /flame on /flame off, wayne, 

... hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Deathstyle (28. September 2009)

Wenn man das hier so liest bekommt man richtig Lust auf Aion. ;]


----------



## Glue (28. September 2009)

für mich sind die warteschlangen der grund, warum ich sicher nicht nach dem freimonat noch weiterspielen werde. ich fühle mich verarscht, dass ich zwar 1 monat bezahlt habe, aber nicht zum spielen komme.
wenn ich abends nach der arbeit um ca. 20 uhr einlogge und dann über 2h warten kann, bis ich spielen darf so ist das einfach eine frechheit.

schade um aion. wäre eine nette abwechslung zu wow geworden, aber so nicht.


----------



## Enyalios (28. September 2009)

Simsalaschrim schrieb:


> NC Soft ist kein kleiner Krauter von Nebenan, die jonglieren den ganzen Tag mit Zahlen und Statistiken .. die wissen ganz genau was sie tun. So wie es aktuell läuft ist es eiskalt und beinhart kalkuliert. Ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Turbokapitalismus. Ist ja nicht so, dass hier ein Produkt auf den Markt geworfen wurde damit es vor einem Wichtigen Datum aufm Markt ist (Weihnachten, Sommerloch) und dann gesagt wurde "Oh verdammt, war zu wenig wir machen mehr". Nein. Es wurde bewusst Werbung über ein spezielles Medium bei einer gewissen Gruppe getätigt, diese wurde heiß gemacht um möglichst viele Vorbesteller zu bekommen (weil bestellt ist bestellt und somit bezahlt) um dann eine Leistung für eine zufällig ausgewählte Masse zu ermöglichen. 4.000.000 Vorbesteller (fiktive Zahl), a 40 Euro macht zusammen 160.000.000 (fiktive Summe) Euro nur durch Vorbesteller. Davon lassen wir 250.000 immer Zeitgleich spielen. Die so entstandenen Kosten belaufen sich auf Traffic der größe X + Support. Produktionskosten sind eh angefallen. Der Gewinn wird trotzdem beachtlich sein. Von den 4.000.000 Vorbestellern werden dann viele verärgert aufhören, die dann nach Ablauf des ersten Monats nahezu 100% Reingewinn darstellen. Alles natürlich unter dem grauschleier "Mit dem kauf des Spiel erwerbt ihr die Erlaubnis die Server zu nutzen, sofern dies möglich ist". Streng genommen erfüllen NCS damit ihren Vertrag. Sie stellen uns ja Server zur Verfügung. Allerdings bewusst zu wenig. "Bewusst" wird natürlich dementiert, sonst waere es ja Strafbar.



Achja, hab ganz vergessen das Blizzard auch nur mit den Vorbestellern die ganze Kohle gescheffelt hat und im anschluss blos vergessen hat die Server wieder abzudrehen....

Selten so nen Stuss gelesen, ehrlich, und das im Buffed-Forum.

Kalkulation - welche firma macht das nicht !

Der Rest - einfach lächerlich


----------



## Morwing (28. September 2009)

Immer diese vergleiche mit WOW.

Interessiert doch gar nicht mehr.


Wir haben Aion gekauft, Aion bezahlt und wollen Aion spielen.
Das wird uns verwehrt.


Edit:


Noch 5min und ich komme rein...

Leider klingelt mein Wecker morgen um 5:30 Uhr.


Sie hätte schreiben sollen:

*Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren und ab 23:00 Uhr*


----------



## Thoriumobi (28. September 2009)

Morwing schrieb:


> Immer diese vergleiche mit WOW.
> 
> Interessiert doch gar nicht mehr.
> 
> ...





WoW? Du meinst World of Warcraft? Find ich toll, da gibts gar keine Warteschlangen!


Aber natürlich is WAR, ach ne, ich mein AION voll toller, das is sogar so toll, dass man es garnicht spielen braucht, um begeistert zu sein! Da reicht schon der Login Screen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> WoW? Du meinst World of Warcraft? Find ich toll, da gibts gar keine Warteschlangen!
> 
> 
> Aber natürlich is WAR, ach ne, ich mein AION voll toller, das is sogar so toll, dass man es garnicht spielen braucht, um begeistert zu sein! Da reicht schon der Login Screen!
> ...



WoW zu Release gespielt ? War nicht anders da und da kamen neue Server auch erst nach einigen Wochen....

Warteschleifen von 1 Std waren da minimum !


----------



## Qonix (28. September 2009)

Was kommt ihr immer mit WoW-Start?! Das ist schon ein paar Jahre her.

Heut zu Tage erwarte ich schon was anderes.


----------



## Thoriumobi (28. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> WoW zu Release gespielt ? War nicht anders da und da kamen neue Server auch erst nach einigen Wochen....
> 
> Warteschleifen von 1 Std waren da minimum !





Das is jetzt nich dein ernst? Dir is schon klar, dass das ein reiner "uhh WoW is besser" Provokationspost war? Und schau wer angesprungen kommt... meine Güte.


Jaa, Aion ist toll, suuuuper toll, grandios, und wenn auch nur 1/4 aller Spieler es spielen kann, wirds dadurch ja nicht schlechter... so im Prinzip.


----------



## natario (28. September 2009)

ja das ist schön und gut. würde es in nem  f2p game passieren, würde ich sagen ok, ist halt so. aber nicht bei nem spiel wo ich knapp 50 hart verdiente euros investiere und es nicht spielen kann. die ganzen schüler etc (nicht böse nehmen) wissen doch nichtmal wie das geld herkommt. mami und papi zahlen meistens für ihre kids. klar gibts auch die ein oder anderen die nebenbei ihr geld selbst verdienen aber der großteil ist sponstert bei mama. dann nervt mich das einfach diese sprüche musst um 15 uhr online gehen. bin einfach frustriert ein weiterer abend wo ich nicht zoggn konnte. mal sehen was am mittwoch ist morgen ist das reallife dran und mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gn8


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2009)

Das einzige was mir jetzt noch einfällt : Egal was gemacht wird, es ist falsch !


----------



## Simsalaschrim (28. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Achja, hab ganz vergessen das Blizzard auch nur mit den Vorbestellern die ganze Kohle gescheffelt hat und im anschluss blos vergessen hat die Server wieder abzudrehen....
> 
> Selten so nen Stuss gelesen, ehrlich, und das im Buffed-Forum.
> 
> ...



Der halbe Punkt geht an Dich.
Ändert trotzdem nichts an meiner Laune.
Jetzt kannste beruhigt schlafen und Dir sagen "So ein (x-beliebiges Wort), dem hab ich es nochmal richtig gegeben. Mein Tag war super. Gut gearbeitet, schön AION gespielt und dann noch 'ne Klatsche verteilt".


Mal ganz abgesehen von meiner o.g. Spekulation kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen dass hier anscheinend niemand Verständnis für den Unmut der Leute hat. Immer wird versucht zu beschwichtigen.
Wenn ihr ein Auto kauft und es ist ein Montagsmodel (nach 1000 der erste Zahnriemen defekt, nach 5000 tropft die Ölwann, nach 10.000 sind die Bremsen extrem ausgefahren, nach 12.400 ... etc.pp.) haltet ihr ganz bestimmt alle die Füße still und sagt Euch "Ja, ist halt doof. Aber (Marke X) produziert 1.000.000 im Jahr, ist halt jetzt ungünstig gelaufen dass meins ausgerechnet net der Knaller ist. Egal". Würd von Euch natürlich niemand Eurem Vertragshändler oder dem Hersteller die Tür einrennen. Neeeeein, freilich nicht ;-)

Ach .. ich vergaß. Montagsmodele gibt es ja nicht, genau so wenig wie eine SiO2-Staublunge. Beim o.g. Model ist dann natürlich der Fahrer in schuld, weil er z.B. Getriebebelastend fährt (wo doch immer so viel Werbung für robuste Autos gemacht wird). Habe ich vergessen. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Enyalios (28. September 2009)

Simsalaschrim schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen von meiner o.g. Spekulation kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen dass hier anscheinend niemand Verständnis für den Unmut der Leute hat. Immer wird versucht zu beschwichtigen.
> Wenn ihr ein Auto kauft und es ist ein Montagsmodel (nach 1000 der erste Zahnriemen defekt, nach 5000 tropft die Ölwann, nach 10.000 sind die Bremsen extrem ausgefahren, nach 12.400 ... etc.pp.) haltet ihr ganz bestimmt alle die Füße still und sagt Euch "Ja, ist halt doof. Aber (Marke X) produziert 1.000.000 im Jahr, ist halt jetzt ungünstig gelaufen dass meins ausgerechnet net der Knaller ist. Egal". Würd von Euch natürlich niemand Eurem Vertragshändler oder dem Hersteller die Tür einrennen. Neeeeein, freilich nicht ;-)
> 
> Ach .. ich vergaß. Montagsmodele gibt es ja nicht, genau so wenig wie eine SiO2-Staublunge. Beim o.g. Model ist dann natürlich der Fahrer in schuld, weil er z.B. Getriebebelastend fährt (wo doch immer so viel Werbung für robuste Autos gemacht wird). Habe ich vergessen. Tut mir leid.



Und wenn ich  dir jetzt sage das es mich heute nach 1h15min Warteschlange um 18:00 Uhr vom Server gekickt hatte und ich musste mich im Anschluss nochmal 2:12min in die Reihe stellen ? Ich mags auch nicht - ist für mich aber kein Grund hier abstruse Theorien in Foren zu verbreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (28. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Und wenn ich  dir jetzt sage das es mich heute nach 1h15min Warteschlange um 18:00 Uhr vom Server gekickt hatte und ich musste mich im Anschluss nochmal 2:12min in die Reihe stellen ? Ich mags auch nicht - ist für mich aber kein Grund hier abstruse Theorien in Foren zu verbreiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lüüüüge, du bist doch bestimmt ein VIP!! ;p


----------



## Fr3ak3r (28. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was kommt ihr immer mit WoW-Start?! Das ist schon ein paar Jahre her.
> 
> Heut zu Tage erwarte ich schon was anderes.



ok, dann nehmen wir den wotlk release, wartenschlangen von 1std hatte ich auf malfurion.
die neuen server kamen für manche leider zu spät, die wenigsten wollen jetzt neu anfangen...

ein transfer könnte die sache etwas entspannen und in 1 monat wirds sicherlich keine/kaum warteschlangen geben.


----------



## Zadig (29. September 2009)

Ich steig nicht ganz dahinter, warum NC Soft da so pessimistisch mit der Serveranzahl gewesen ist. Absicht unterstelle ich denen nicht. Ich glaube nicht, das jemand der ein MMO herausbringt, die Leuts mit Absicht nach dem kauf des Games vergrault, wie hier immer wieder behauptet wird. Ich glaube als MMO Anbieter ist man eher auf zahlende Dauerkunden aus, und nicht auf einen einmal Betrag. Es kommen ja auch noch AddOns an denen man dann verdienen kann. 
So gut wird NC Soft kalkulieren können um zu erkennen das dauerhaft zufriedene Kunden mehr Geld bringen. 

Klar sind viele frustriert, aber ich glaube NC hat die ganze Situation einfach unterschätzt. Mit den Vorbestellern hätte es ja noch gepasst, wenn sich die Leuts endlich mal auf die Server ein wenig verteil hätten. Ich hatte auf Votan 6 Std Wartezeit, und auf Kromede gar keine. Scheinbar sind zum Release aber nun doch mehr dazu gekommen, als die wohl gerechnet haben (Zahlen würden mich mal interessieren. 

Und so einfach stampft man dann keine Hardware aus dem Boden. Siehe Blizzard damals, die ja auch nur mit sehr viel weniger Spielern gerechnet hatten. Monsterlags waren teils die Folge, Raidinis bis zum Abbruch hatten wir zu verkraften, weil Blizz Hardware bestellt hatte die irgendwann mal kommen sollte.

Ach ja, man darf sicherlich so einen Release mit WoW vergleichen, Aion muss sich ja auch ständig vergleiche mit dem Klassenprimus gefallen lassen. Zudem haben die heut noch mit Lags zu kämpfen. Als ich das letzte mal vor ca. 2 Moanten WoW gezockt habe, waren die Lags teils echt schlimm und mit nem Rogue unspielbar.  Und die hatten 5 Jahre Zeit das sauber hinzubekommen, nu gebt halt NC Soft auch mal 2-3 Monate bis es passt. Und nutzt die neuen Server, was soll der Scheiss, sind doch nur virtuelle Pixel das ganze, und wenn wir unsere Zeit nicht vorm PC rumgeeiert hätten, hätten wir was anderes sinnloses gemacht ^^.


----------



## DERKOLLEGAH (29. September 2009)

fakt ist es muss dringend was getan da ist die sturrheit von ncsoft der falsche weg ,genau durch sowas wird nämlich längerfristig betrachtet nicht nur ein server bald leer sein.


----------



## Kopernium (29. September 2009)

Ja hört einfach alle auf dann können die, dennen es Spass macht, in Ruhe zocken! Danke und da ist die Tür!


----------



## Synti (29. September 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Ja hört einfach alle auf dann können die, dennen es Spass macht, in Ruhe zocken! Danke und da ist die Tür!




wenn ich deine rechtschreibung so sehe, ist klar das du keine warteschlangen hast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaturnBomber (29. September 2009)

Zadig schrieb:


> Ich steig nicht ganz dahinter, warum NC Soft da so pessimistisch mit der Serveranzahl gewesen ist. Absicht unterstelle ich denen nicht. Ich glaube nicht, das jemand der ein MMO herausbringt, die Leuts mit Absicht nach dem kauf des Games vergrault, wie hier immer wieder behauptet wird. Ich glaube als MMO Anbieter ist man eher auf zahlende Dauerkunden aus, und nicht auf einen einmal Betrag. Es kommen ja auch noch AddOns an denen man dann verdienen kann.
> So gut wird NC Soft kalkulieren können um zu erkennen das dauerhaft zufriedene Kunden mehr Geld bringen.




ich glaub einfach das NCSoft hier einfach sich die anderen MMO´s angeschaut hat. AoC oder WAR die ja recht schnell wieder recht schnell leer waren.
trotzalledem kann es aber wirklich nicht sein das man 2009 diese probleme hat. hier hätten einfach schon im
vorraus techniken entwickelt werden müssen die solche probleme schnell lösen.

hier haben se gepennt. ganz klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nosferto (29. September 2009)

ganz einfache Sache: Du kaufst ein Auto, mit allenm Komfort und Ausstattung. Was Dir der Verkäufer verschweigt ist, dass es vor dem losfahren erst 2-3 Stunden warmlaufen muss. Würdet Ihr das al einwandfreis Produkt bezeichnen ? Auch wenn das bei WoW vor 5 Jahren (!) so war, dann spielt es ja auch eien Rolle, dass niemand ahnen konnte welchen Erfolg das Spiel haben würde. Wer jetzt, im Jahr 2009, vollmundig gegen den Branchenprimus antreten möchte, sollte zumindest mal seien Hausaufgaben gemacht haben.
Ich komme aus der Dienstleistungsbranche und da gilt die alte Weisheit: "Ein unzufriedener Kunde bedeutet 10 Kunden die gar nicht erst meien Laden betreten, weil sie von meienm schlechten Ruf gehört haben" Und Wie sollen sich Dinge ändern, wenn man sich nicht darüber aufregt. Guckt mal die AION-Website an. Die Statements könnten vom 20. Parteitag der SED stammen..


----------



## Enyalios (29. September 2009)

So ein Autovergleich darf natürlich in keinem Thread fehlen, was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte ich nicht kürzlich gelesen das in einem südamerikanischem Land Gebrauchtwagen (1-3 Jahre alt) teurer sind als Neuwagen weil man auf diese über 1 Jahr warten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bestell dir mal nen Ferrari - denkst du den holst du dir direkt beim Händler ab ? Auf viele Neuwagen musst du warten, vermutlich bist du in der Gebrauchtwagenbranche...

Es ist nunmal ein Unterschied in welche richtung die Mundpropaganda geht. Heisst es: "Kackspiel, die 40 Euro nicht wert" dann stimme ich dir zu. Hier ist der Grundtenor allerdings "Ich will zockääääääään, blöde Warteschlangen", und sowas schürt die Erwartungen der Spieler eher mehr und viele wollen dann wissen ob es wirklich so gut ist das die Spieler da bereit sind 2 Stunden zu warten.

Sagte ich schon das ich Autovergleiche liebe ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wackalion (29. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was kommt ihr immer mit WoW-Start?! Das ist schon ein paar Jahre her.
> 
> Heut zu Tage erwarte ich schon was anderes.



Was hat es damit zu tun ob WOW schon ein paar Jahre draussen ist. Er redet von Wartezeiten auf Servern...Da ist irgndwann mal ein Ende mit der Erhöhung der Kapazität eines Game-Servers erreicht und das war auch schon vor gut 5 Jahren so. Also ist das Hernehmen der Wartezeiten von WOW damals schon berechtigt.

Mir geht der Scheiss hier langsam aber sicher auf die Eier. Wenn Ihr ein Game auf Grund von Warteschlangen auf den Servern beurteilt, ist Euch sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen. Deinstalliert einfach das Game, dann werden wenigstens die Warteschleifen für die Spieler geringer, die das Game spielen weil Sie es Klasse finden!


----------



## Rethelion (29. September 2009)

Teilweise kommst mir so vor als wäre ich einer der wenigen der wirklich mit Aion zufrieden ist. 
Nachdem mir WoW keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat hab ich alles ausprobiert, aber kein Spiel gefunden das mir Spaß gemacht hat. Und mit Aion hat die Suche nun ein Ende, ich habe wieder soviel Spaß daran wie in den Anfangszeiten von WoW und bin mir sicher, dass mein 3Monatsabo gut angelegt ist. Gut die Wartezeiten nerven zwar, aber das Spiel ist jetzt seit einer Woche draußen und ich musste fast nie warten, und mit der Zeit verschwinden die Warteschlangen auch wieder.

Den Leuten, die sich jetzt aufregen und Aion gleich in den Müll werfen, hätte das Spiel eh nicht auf Dauer gefallen und dann ist es besser wenn sie gleich verschwinden, als noch über längere Zeit zu stören. Können ja wieder zu einem anderem Spiel wechseln, wovon sie denken dass es besser ist/läuft. Am besten ein Spiel in dem es zig leere Server und keine Warteschlangen gibt, wo jeden Mittwoch die Server offline gehen und nach jedem Patch mehr Probleme da sind, als zu vor; und dieses Spiel hat bereits 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel.

Ein richtiger Aionfan, der über Monate/Jahre auf das Spiel gewartet hat, lässt sich doch nicht wirklich von ein paar Kleinigkeiten davon abbringen oder?


----------



## monthy (29. September 2009)

Ich bin mit Aion sehr zufrieden.
Das Spiel macht echt laune und wirklich süchtig.
Mir gefällt das Prinziep und man entdeckt immer wieder was neues.

Allerdings sind die Wartezeiten echt bescheiden.
Ich muss mich um 18 Uhr einloggen, damit ich um 20 Uhr spielen kann.

Ist schon nervig, da ich meistens nur zur Primetime kann.

Mfg


----------



## CoolhandX (29. September 2009)

Also ich weiß wirklich nicht was einige Leute hier fuer einen Mist erzählen.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich Geld für ein Produkt ausgebe, den ganzen Tag arbeiten gehe, nach Hause komme und dann 2 Stunden warten soll um spielen zu können.

Was wäre denn, wenn ihr ein Singleplayer spiel kauft, es installiert aber erst einmal 2-3 Stunden warten müsst bis es startet.


Ich beurteile Aion hier z.B. überhaupt nicht. Bis jetzt, zumindest von dem her wenn ich mal spielen konnte, finde ich das Spiel sogar ausgesprochen gut. Ich beurteile das Drumherum von Aion und da ist es einfach eine Zumutung was NCSoft mit dem Kunden macht.

50€ für ein Spiel welches ich gerade mal 4 Stunden seid Release spielen konnte. Ja, ich bin berufsstätig, komme um frühestens halb 7 nach Hause. Da habe ich schon Wartenzeiten die suchen ihresgleichen. Wenn ich dann mal rein komme habe ich noch ca. 1 Stunde bevor ich dann wieder aufhören muss wenn ich nicht vorher rausfliege. Ganz großes Kino.

Gantz ehrlich, wenn eine Firma ein Spiel auf den Markt bringt, sollen sie schauen das die Leute die es gekauft haben auch spielen können. Da ist es mir relativ egal wie sie das machen, größere Server, mehr Server. Das müssen sie einkalkulieren egal wie, sonst können sie eben kein MMO auf den Markt bringen.

Ich habe seit ich MMOs spiele, angefangen bei einfachen MUDs, solch eine Kundenpolitik noch nie erlebt. Jeder Start ist schwierig, kann Probleme geben, überhaupt kein Thema. Aber sowas ist kein unvorhergesehenes Problem sondern war von Anfang an abzusehen.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (29. September 2009)

So, jetzt will ich auch mal quoten ;D



Qonix schrieb:


> Was kommt ihr immer mit WoW-Start?! Das ist schon ein paar Jahre her.
> 
> Heut zu Tage erwarte ich schon was anderes.


Ein paar Jahre her? Bloß dass Blizz es erst letzte Woche endlich auf die Reihe bekommen hat, die Instanzserver zu vergrößern xD
Nach fast einem Jahr "Es können keine zusätzlichen Instanzen mehr gestartet werden" -.-

Das erwartest du dir heute?
Oder bist du wie die meisten andern auch Minutenlange vorm Instanzeingang herumgesprungen und hast gehofft, dass endlich ein Platz frei wird?

Ist genau das gleiche, halt ohne sichtbare Warteschlange und Anmeldung wie in Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich jedenfalls hab mir schon soetwas ähnliches gedacht ^^
War beim Warhammer Start dabei, AoC Start, alles mitgemacht mit vorzeitigem Zugang, exklusiven Gegenständen blablabla...
Daraus hab ich eben gelernt.
Werde erstmal warten, bis das game 2 - 3 Monate draußen ist, alle Kinderkrankheiten und bekannt werdenden Probleme weggepatcht sind und die ersten Meinungen von Legionen im Highendbereich zu sehen sind.
Never play on Patch day, was in etwas den ersten paar Monaten entspricht ^^


bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt und freue mich auf Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (29. September 2009)

CoolhandX schrieb:


> Also ich weiß wirklich nicht was einige Leute hier fuer einen Mist erzählen.
> 
> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich Geld für ein Produkt ausgebe, den ganzen Tag arbeiten gehe, nach Hause komme und dann 2 Stunden warten soll um spielen zu können.
> 
> ...



Ich bringe ebenfalls jedes Verständnis für den Start eines MMOs auf. Auch der Grundgedanke von NC Soft, dass sie nachher nicht zu viele Server haben wollen, welche alle nur halb voll sind. Doch solche Wartschlangen gehen trotzdem nicht. Das berufstätige Spieler praktisch unter der Woche gar nicht einlogen können - da läuft dann doch etwas ganz falsch. Ich habe gestern mal gegen 20.00 Uhr versucht auf diesen neuen Server einzulogen - Wartschlange 2000 Spieler, lieben Dank. Der Andrang ist derart gross, dass es nicht mit einem Server getan ist...

Mag sein das die Welt in 4 Wochen anders ausschaut, doch das sind 4 Wochen, wo viele Leute praktisch gar nicht oder nur wenig spielen können...und eventuell abspringen, bevor das eigentliche Abo ansteht. Warteschlangen ok, aber nicht in dieser Dimension.


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

Wartet halt einfach noch 3,5 Wochen. Weil dann wird es sich zeigen wie viele Spieler bei Aion bleiben.

Wenn die Warteschlangen dann noch immer aus allen Nähten platzen, werden sicher bald neue Server folgen. Bis dahin muss man sich halt gedulden !


----------



## Randor2 (29. September 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Der Andrang ist derart gross, dass es nicht mit einem Server getan ist...



Ähm *hust* das spiel ist seid 4 Tagen offiziell draußen, und es wurde nicht ein neuer Server hinzugefügt sondern mittlerweile 3.
Ich finde sie reagieren schon sehr schnell.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (29. September 2009)

3 Server? Es gibt bisher doch nur einen neuen (Deutschen) oder meintest du allgemein EU Raum?
naja es sollen ja noch weitere folgen. Ich hoffe dann nur das die Leute auch auf die neuen Server ausweichen...


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dann nur das die Leute auch auf die neuen Server ausweichen...



Wenn sie das nicht tun, vor allem die normal spielenden welche ja bisher auch kaum online kamen (aufgrund der Warteschlangen zu Feierabendzeit), dann ist NC Soft ncht schuld.


----------



## Randor2 (29. September 2009)

EU Raum. Je ein deutscher/englischer/französischer Server, is ja nicht so dass nur wir diese Warteschlangen haben.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Ähm *hust* das spiel ist seid 4 Tagen offiziell draußen, und es wurde nicht ein neuer Server hinzugefügt sondern mittlerweile 3.
> Ich finde sie reagieren schon sehr schnell.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von den 3 ist aber nur ein deutscher Server! Und dieser hat wie bereits erwähnt auch riesige Warteschlangen! 

Und man kann hier trotz des Starts trotzdem anprangern, dass sich NCsoft total verkakuliert hat! Die wussten doch wie viele Leute das Spiel vorbestellt haben. Außerdem ist es ja ok, wenn es Warteschlangen gibt, aber nicht in diesem Ausmaß!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (29. September 2009)

jetzt beruhigt euch mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ncsoft hatte 2 möglichkeiten jetzt:

noch ein haufen server hochladen.

oder ein weiteren, abwarten, dann wieder nachschieben.

für 2.eres haben sie sich entschieden, denn es bringt jetzt nix mit einem schnellschuß 3 server hochzuladen. und hinerher sind alle unzufrieden wenn server geschlossen werden müssten. und dann servertransfers kommen. also locker bleiben.

ich komm im moment heim, mach pc an, warteschlange, mach mir essen, kümmer mich um meine süße und spiel später bischen. es wird sich ja bald einpendeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

Welcher Server und zu welcher Zeit ist das ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist wirklich übel, gebe sogar ich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (29. September 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Ähm *hust* das spiel ist seid 4 Tagen offiziell draußen, und es wurde nicht ein neuer Server hinzugefügt sondern mittlerweile 3.
> Ich finde sie reagieren schon sehr schnell.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben weil das Spiel seit 4 Tagen draussen ist, muss es doch möglich sein den Leuten abends das Spielen zu ermöglichen. Soweit ich weiss, gibt es einen neuen GER Server und nicht 3. Was nutzt es den Leuten in Deutschland, Schweiz (bedingt) und Österreich, wenn in Frankreich ein neuer Server aufgestellt wird?

Ich finde es ja gut, das NC Soft so schnell reagiert (was aber in ihrem eigensten Interesse ist), aber es hat sich an den Warteschlangen rein gar nichts geändert, daher komme ich zu dem Schluss, das es nicht reicht. Vielleicht sollten sie einen Char-Transfer ermöglichen und/oder 2 der grossen GER-Server klonen.


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Eben weil das Spiel seit 4 Tagen draussen ist, muss es doch möglich sein den Leuten abends das Spielen zu ermöglichen. Soweit ich weiss, gibt es einen neuen GER Server und nicht 3. Was nutzt es den Leuten in Deutschland, Schweiz (bedingt) und Österreich, wenn in Frankreich ein neuer Server aufgestellt wird?



Gegenfrage, was nutzt es den Franzosen und Engländern/englishsprachigen wenn Deutschland 10 neue Server bekommt? Die Warteschlangen haben nicht nur wir derzeit. Klonserver sind der letze Dreck, die bringen nix, und Chatransferns helfen nicht weil Leute die nicht wechseln wollen, das auch nocht tun, es gibt hunderte, oder tausende die bisher kaum einloggen konnten, die können jederzeit wechseln.

Ich sag nur WoW und Warhammer, bei beiden Spielen haben Chatranfers kaum geholfen, und von den WAR Klonservern ist nur noch einer übrig, und auch das nur weil die Leute von den anderen geschlossenen darauf geschickt wurden.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (29. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, was nutzt es den Franzosen und Engländern/englishsprachigen wenn Deutschland 10 neue Server bekommt? Die Warteschlangen haben nicht nur wir derzeit. Klonserver sind der letze Dreck, die bringen nix, und Chatransferns helfen nicht weil Leute die nicht wechseln wollen, das auch nocht tun, es gibt hunderte, oder tausende die bisher kaum einloggen konnten, die können jederzeit wechseln.
> 
> Ich sag nur WoW und Warhammer, bei beiden Spielen haben Chatranfers kaum geholfen, und von den WAR Klonservern ist nur noch einer übrig, und auch das nur weil die Leute von den anderen geschlossenen darauf geschickt wurden.



Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Natürlich gibt es auch Wartschlangen in anderen Ländern. Da muss NC Soft ebenfalls genauso schnellstens Abhilfe leisten. Wir reden aber jetzt über die deutschsprachige Community, und die brauchen mehr als nur einen neuen Server. Wieviel neue Server anderssprachige Regionen benötigen ist mir nicht bekannt.

Was Warhammer betrifft, so ist mir das bekannt. Aber ich denke den Leuten ist es deutlich lieber irgendwann nochmals zusammengelegt zu werden, als sich jetzt und hier wochenlang ärgern und in den Mond zu schauen. Die Leute wollen Aion spielen, das haben sie eingekauft. Tausende Spieler können es aber derzeit nicht oder nur stark limitiert - ich denke für diese Kunden ist jede mittelfristige Erwartung wenig befriedigend.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Welcher Server und zu welcher Zeit ist das ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sonntag Nachmittag auf Votan!



Raaandy schrieb:


> jetzt beruhigt euch mal wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde es ja schön, wenn es bei dir klappt aber ab 18 Uhr sind die Server dermaßen voll, dass ich vor neun nicht auf den Server komme! Um 6 klingelt der Wecker also spiel ich dann noch max. ne Stunde!

Ich sehe ja ein, dass sie jetzt nicht mehr die meisten Möglichkeiten haben, ich bemängel nur, dass vorher Fehler gemacht wurden!


----------



## Lari (29. September 2009)

Wenn ich es richtig mitbekomme werden die Warteschlangen von Tag zu Tag länger, ergo wollen mehr Leute AION spielen. Aber bei solchen Umständen würde ich mir zweimal überlegen, ob ich mir AION zulege. Gott sei Dank bin ich früh genug zuhause, um mich vor dem Arbeitschwung einzuloggen. Warteschlangen beginnen ja erst so um 17 Uhr.


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Was Warhammer betrifft, so ist mir das bekannt. Aber ich denke den Leuten ist es deutlich lieber irgendwann nochmals zusammengelegt zu werden, als sich wochenlang ärgern und in den Mond zu schauen. Die Leute wollen Spielen, das haben sie eingekauft. Tausende Spieler können es aber derzeit nicht oder nur stark limitiert - ich denke für diese Kunden ist jede mittelfristige Erwartung wenig befriedigend.



Du willst nicht wissen was in Warhammer wegen den Serverzusammenlegungen abgegangen ist, und wie viele Leute sich deswegen verpisst haben, das war grausam. NC Soft macht es richtig, auch wenn sie mit den neuen Servern etwas schneller sein könnten, aber zusammenlegungen etc sind schlecht, immer, die kosten immer Spieler, und bringen nur Unruhe und Zwist weil sich die zusammengefügten Coms oft nicht vertragen, und wenn 2 Server zu leer sind um sie alleine stehen zu lassen, aber dennoch zu voll um beide auf einen zu schieben wird die Com auseinander gerissen.

Wenn sie warten werden die Server noch leerer und es hauen wieder Leute ab (Zb. Huss, als WAR Beispiel).

Nein, Serverzusammenlegungen sind mit das schlechteste was ein MMO Publisher machen kann, allerdings könnten sie sich mit den neuen Server durchaus mehr beeilen.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (29. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Du willst nicht wissen was in Warhammer wegen den Serverzusammenlegungen abgegangen ist, und wie viele Leute sich deswegen verpisst haben, das war grausam. NC Soft macht es richtig, auch wenn sie mit den neuen Servern etwas schneller sein könnten, aber zusammenlegungen etc sind schlecht, immer, die kosten immer Spieler, und bringen nur Unruhe und Zwist weil sich die zusammengefügten Coms oft nicht vertragen, und wenn 2 Server zu leer sind um sie alleine stehen zu lassen, aber dennoch zu voll um beide auf einen zu schieben wird die Com auseinander gerissen.
> 
> Wenn sie warten werden die Server noch leerer und es hauen wieder Leute ab (Zb. Huss, als WAR Beispiel).
> 
> Nein, Serverzusammenlegungen sind mit das schlechteste was ein MMO Publisher machen kann, allerdings könnten sie sich mit den neuen Server durchaus mehr beeilen.



Das habe ich in Warhammer nicht mehr erlebt. Ich habe aber nie verstanden, warum das so ein Problem war. Ich kenne doch nicht tausende von Spielern von meiner Server-Community. Ich könnt Dir gar nicht sagen, wer von der Einen oder der Anderen Community ist.

Aber ok, wenn das so war geb ich Dir Recht. Neue Server müssen aber trotzdem her.


----------



## Mikehoof (29. September 2009)

Gestern auf Kromede 1700 konnte ich einloggen ohne Warteschleife mmh ok wieder ausgeloggt da ich erst ab 1900 spielen kann. Um 1800 gab es dann eine Warteschleife von 40 Minuten also für mich optimal :-)

Für uns auf den bestehenden Servern kann es nur die Devise geben Augen zu und durch oder halt aufhören. Ich mache letzteres und verfalle nicht in Hysterie. Ein Problem haben natürlich wirklich Leute die erst um 2000 oder später einloggen können.

Viele Leute haben aber doch Monate wenn nicht länger auf Aion gewartet also sollte man dann eine Woche nach dem Start nicht gleich die FLinte ins Korn werfen und einfach mal abwarten.

Der Vergleich zu Warhammer hinkt aber etwas da man dort noch mehr auf volle Server angewiesen war. Szenarien PQs RvR das alles lief auf den low Servern so gut wie garnicht.

Ka was dagegen spricht erstmal die Charerstellung auf den vollen Servern zu sperren und 2 neue ans Netz zu bringen.


----------



## Bauernlümmel (29. September 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Ein paar Jahre her? Bloß dass Blizz es erst letzte Woche endlich auf die Reihe bekommen hat, die Instanzserver zu vergrößern xD
> Nach fast einem Jahr "Es können keine zusätzlichen Instanzen mehr gestartet werden" -.-
> 
> Das erwartest du dir heute?
> ...



Nicht ganz: in WoW konntest du trotzdem problemlos einloggen, du hattest das Problem "nur" wenn du in ne Ini wolltest (aber auch nicht immer); man hätte spielen können, halt erstmal nur keine (z 5er. Bei Aion scheint man ja nichtmal ins Spiel reinzukommen, was für mich ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied ist.
Naja wird Key eben erst eingegeben wenn Warteschlangen nachlassen (was nach meinem Gefühl so in 2,5 Wochen sein wird)


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Das habe ich in Warhammer nicht mehr erlebt. Ich habe aber nie verstanden, warum das so ein Problem war. Ich kenne doch nicht tausende von Spielern von meiner Server-Community. Ich könnt Dir gar nicht sagen, wer von der Einen oder der Anderen Community ist.



Naja, es gab zb. das Problem, glaube auf Erengard doer Carroburg, weiß grad nicht genau. Von einem der geschlossenen Server kam eine riesige Allianz zur stärkeren Seite (Ordnung) die eh schon in der Überzahl waren, sobald irgendwie die Zerstörung in eines der PvP Gebiete ist, kam dieser riesige Zerg und hat den Server fast zum abstürten und laggen gebracht und die Zerstörung kurz überrannt, das ging dann eine Weile, und irgendwann hatte die Zerstörung einfach keine Lust mehr, es gab also kaum noch RvR und die Ordnung war gespalten und es gab nur Flames um Flames....

Nur als Beispiel, ist eines von vielen.


----------



## Kazark (29. September 2009)

CoolhandX schrieb:


> Ich beurteile Aion hier z.B. überhaupt nicht. Bis jetzt, zumindest von dem her wenn ich mal spielen konnte, finde ich das Spiel sogar ausgesprochen gut. Ich beurteile das Drumherum von Aion und da ist es einfach eine Zumutung was NCSoft mit dem Kunden macht.
> 
> 50€ für ein Spiel welches ich gerade mal 4 Stunden seid Release spielen konnte. Ja, ich bin berufsstätig, komme um frühestens halb 7 nach Hause. Da habe ich schon Wartenzeiten die suchen ihresgleichen. Wenn ich dann mal rein komme habe ich noch ca. 1 Stunde bevor ich dann wieder aufhören muss wenn ich nicht vorher rausfliege. Ganz großes Kino.
> 
> ...



Na wenn es von anfang an abzusehen war, wieso spielst du den dann an diesem Tag? Wenn es abzusehen war kannst du ja ein paar wochen warten und dann erst anfangen zu spielen. Glaube eher du bist ein dauernörgler der hochnäsig und arrogant durch die welt rennt und glaubt alles muss für ihn da sein. Geh einfach sterben und gut ist.


bb

PS: Ich spiel kein aion und werds mir erst in ein paar wochen ansehen. Ich zahle nicht dafür um betatester spielen zu dürfen.


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja, es gab zb. das Problem, glaube auf Erengard doer Carroburg, weiß grad nicht genau. Von einem der geschlossenen Server kam eine riesige Allianz zur stärkeren Seite (Ordnung) die eh schon in der Überzahl waren, sobald irgendwie die Zerstörung in eines der PvP Gebiete ist, kam dieser riesige Zerg und hat den Server fast zum abstürten und laggen gebracht und die Zerstörung kurz überrannt, das ging dann eine Weile, und irgendwann hatte die Zerstörung einfach keine Lust mehr, es gab also kaum noch RvR und die Ordnung war gespalten und es gab nur Flames um Flames....
> 
> Nur als Beispiel, ist eines von vielen.



Yep, es ging auch darum, das die täglichen Raids oftmals von ein paar grossen Gilden gemanaged wurden und plötzlich kamen die Gilden von Averland oder Carroburg (weiss nimmer genau welcher es war) und wollten direkt das alles nach ihnen tanzt, da sie auf ihrem Server auch alles gemanaged haben. So nach dem Motto : "So ihr Erengradler, habter fein gemacht aber nun sind wir da also macht platz"

Logischerweise kam es zu Streitigkeiten.


----------



## Raaandy (29. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> PS: Ich spiel kein aion und werds mir erst in ein paar wochen ansehen. Ich zahle nicht dafür um betatester spielen zu dürfen.



das spiel ist seid einem jahr released in korea und du sprichst von betatester -.-

kennste ja das sprichwort wenn man keine ahnung hat...


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Na wenn es von anfang an abzusehen war, wieso spielst du den dann an diesem Tag? Wenn es abzusehen war kannst du ja ein paar wochen warten und dann erst anfangen zu spielen. Glaube eher du bist ein dauernörgler der hochnäsig und arrogant durch die welt rennt und glaubt alles muss für ihn da sein. Geh einfach sterben und gut ist.
> 
> 
> bb
> ...



Ganz ehrlich das war der schlechteste Post den ich hier gelesen habe! Es war eine sachliche Diskussion aber wenn du dich jetzt hier einmischst, nicht einmal AION spielst und dann auch noch mit Sätzen wie "geh sterben" daher kommst ist unmöglich!


----------



## Kazark (29. September 2009)

Bauernlümmel schrieb:


> Nicht ganz: in WoW konntest du trotzdem problemlos einloggen, du hattest das Problem "nur" wenn du in ne Ini wolltest (aber auch nicht immer); man hätte spielen können, halt erstmal nur keine (z 5er. Bei Aion scheint man ja nichtmal ins Spiel reinzukommen, was für mich ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied ist.



Natürlich gibt es auf diversen wow realms warteschlangen um ins spiel zu kommen. Hab auch schon abends mal 45min in der Schlange gestanden. Keine Ahnung was du da laberst aber Ahnung scheinst du ja nicht viel zu haben.


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Yep, es ging auch darum, das die täglichen Raids oftmals von ein paar grossen Gilden gemanaged wurden und plötzlich kamen die Gilden von Averland oder Carroburg (weiss nimmer genau welcher es war) und wollten direkt das alles nach ihnen tanzt, da sie auf ihrem Server auch alles gemanaged haben. So nach dem Motto : "So ihr Erengradler, habter fein gemacht aber nun sind wir da also macht platz"
> 
> Logischerweise kam es zu Streitigkeiten.



Hm, Averland? Ich meinte eigentlich den Monkraid oder wie der hieß, der kam lange Zeit bevor Averland geschlossen wurde auf einen der 2 Server. Als Averland geschlossen wurde, habe ich schon nimmer gespielt.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2009)

Ist ja nicht so, dass es in WoW genug andere Server gibt, auf die man wechseln könnte. Und richtige Warteschlangen tauchen dort auch nur an Patchdays auf, oder zu Stoßzeiten auf 1 - 2 Servern. Das hat mit den Aion Warteschlangen allerdings garnichts zu tun.

@ Kazark: Weil die Server Warteschlangen haben redest du von einem Betatest? Ich glaube, du bist der mit keiner Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die SPielerzahlen steigen und die Warteschlangen werden größer, eben weil AION von LvL 1 - 20 (weiter kann ich es nicht beurteilen) reibungslos läuft. Hier und da Client-Crashes, kann aber auch am System/Windows 7 liegen.


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass es in WoW genug andere Server gibt, auf die man wechseln könnte. Und richtige Warteschlangen tauchen dort auch nur an Patchdays auf, oder zu Stoßzeiten auf 1 - 2 Servern. Das hat mit den Aion Warteschlangen allerdings garnichts zu tun.



Ja und nein, vorm Release am Freitag, gab es auf Kromede und Balder keine Schlangen, und auf Votan/Thor zwar lange, aber die hätten sich noch ziemlich verteilen können, erst seid dem Release am Freitg ist auf jeden Fall, zu wenig Platz.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (29. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Na wenn es von anfang an abzusehen war, wieso spielst du den dann an diesem Tag? Wenn es abzusehen war kannst du ja ein paar wochen warten und dann erst anfangen zu spielen. Glaube eher du bist ein dauernörgler der hochnäsig und arrogant durch die welt rennt und glaubt alles muss für ihn da sein. Geh einfach sterben und gut ist.
> 
> 
> bb
> ...



Er hat aber völlig Recht und da Dich das Warteschlangenproblem ja gar nicht betrifft, solltest Du vielleicht lieber keine weisen Ratschläge verteilen.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (29. September 2009)

Bauernlümmel schrieb:


> Nicht ganz: in WoW konntest du trotzdem problemlos einloggen, du hattest das Problem "nur" wenn du in ne Ini wolltest (aber auch nicht immer); man hätte spielen können, halt erstmal nur keine (z 5er. Bei Aion scheint man ja nichtmal ins Spiel reinzukommen, was für mich ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied ist.
> Naja wird Key eben erst eingegeben wenn Warteschlangen nachlassen (was nach meinem Gefühl so in 2,5 Wochen sein wird)


ja ok, bei Aion, das eben mal so ungefähr ein Monat in endversion draußen ist (egal ob für Vorbesteller oder für alle) klappts mit dem einloggen atm nicht,
bei Wow die seit 5 Jahren eigentlich "Erfahrung" haben, haut der PVE Content nicht hin... hat mehr als ein halbes Jahr gedauert, mal sehen, wieviel Zeit sich die Aion Publisher/Entwickler lassen ^^


Macht für mich keinen großen Unterschied ob ich mich gar nicht einloggen kann,
oder mich einloggen kann aber irgendwas anderes machen muss, weil das was ich möchte eh nicht geht o.O

Wenn ich mich in Wow einlogge, weil ich eben noch ne daily hero machen möchte,
oder endlich ne Gruppe für AQ40 gefunden habe und dann steh ich ne Stunde vor der Inze und komm nicht rein,
kommt das ner Warteschlagen ziemlich gleich... imho ^^


----------



## Bauernlümmel (29. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auf diversen wow realms warteschlangen um ins spiel zu kommen. Hab auch schon abends mal 45min in der Schlange gestanden. Keine Ahnung was du da laberst aber Ahnung scheinst du ja nicht viel zu haben.



naja, dann hast du dir sicher nen UD Rogue auf Frostwolf erstellt um den Affenjungs mal zuzuwinken oder? 
Wenn dein Server Warteschlngen hat: Pech, ich hatte schon ewig keine.


----------



## Qonix (29. September 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> So, jetzt will ich auch mal quoten ;D
> 
> 
> Ein paar Jahre her? Bloß dass Blizz es erst letzte Woche endlich auf die Reihe bekommen hat, die Instanzserver zu vergrößern xD
> ...


Über 2 Jahre gezockt und nie ein solches Problem gehabt. Mann muss hald nicht immer auf den Servern spielen die schon beim auswählen angeben das sie voll sind.


----------



## Zadig (29. September 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> So, jetzt will ich auch mal quoten ;D
> 
> 
> Ein paar Jahre her? Bloß dass Blizz es erst letzte Woche endlich auf die Reihe bekommen hat, die Instanzserver zu vergrößern xD
> ...



Jo, so wollte ich das auch machen, aber dann kam die Beta und das Spiel hat mir sooo gut gefallen, das ich nicht mehr warten wollte. Und wegen dieser Warteschlangen hau ich das Spiel nicht gleich nach 4 Wochen in die Tonne. Das problem wird sich lösen lassen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (29. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Über 2 Jahre gezockt und nie ein solches Problem gehabt. Mann muss hald nicht immer auf den Servern spielen die schon beim auswählen angeben das sie voll sind.



die instanz server haben gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen server zu tun. die zählen für mehrere server. und das problem gabs überall. klar wenn man um 10 uhr morgens oder 2 uhr nachts spielt bekommt man das nicht mit aber ab 18 uhr trat das proplem fast täglich auf.


----------



## Æzørt (29. September 2009)

ich finde aion kann man gut mit einem guten film vergleichen den ich unbedingt noch in der esrten woche sehen will. ich gehe ins kino obwohl ich weiß das ich ne halbestunde an der kasse stehe 20min fürs popkorn warte und dann noch 30 min werbung sehen muss. aber trotzdem gehe ich nachher zufrieden nach hause und gehe nicht in ein forum und sage der film war scheiße und so. es ist überall so das wo es was gutes gibt und viele leute das haben wollen (kino, freizeitpark) muss man warten. das leben ist halt kein ponyhof.

und wer mein das wow besser ist und nc nicht nachdenkt der hat nen rad ab blizzard hat es so gewollt das jeder wow spieler hero inis abfarmt aber sie haben nicht für besere instanz server gesorgt.


----------



## Raaandy (29. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich finde aion kann man gut mit einem guten film vergleichen den ich unbedingt noch in der esrten woche sehen will. ich gehe ins kino obwohl ich weiß das ich ne halbestunde an der kasse stehe 20min fürs popkorn warte und dann noch 30 min werbung sehen muss. aber trotzdem gehe ich nachher zufrieden nach hause und gehe nicht in ein forum und sage der film war scheiße und so. es ist überall so das wo es was gutes gibt und viele leute das haben wollen (kino, freizeitpark) muss man warten. das leben ist halt kein ponyhof.



netter vergleich stimm ich dir komplett zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich finde aion kann man gut mit einem guten film vergleichen den ich unbedingt noch in der esrten woche sehen will. ich gehe ins kino obwohl ich weiß das ich ne halbestunde an der kasse stehe 20min fürs popkorn warte und dann noch 30 min werbung sehen muss. aber trotzdem gehe ich nachher zufrieden nach hause und gehe nicht in ein forum und sage der film war scheiße und so. es ist überall so das wo es was gutes gibt und viele leute das haben wollen (kino, freizeitpark) muss man warten. das leben ist halt kein ponyhof.



Aktuell ist es aber eher so das du ein Monatsabbo im Kino gekauft hast, der Film um 20:00 anfängt und jeden Tag ein anderer Film läuft. Da du erst um 19:30 beim Kino bist Hast du allerdings riesige warteschlange so das du pünktlich um 22:15 zum abspann im Kino bist und nun sag mir das dir das so richtig spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Aktuell ist es aber eher so das du ein Monatsabbo im Kino gekauft hast, der Film um 20:00 anfängt und jeden Tag ein anderer Film läuft. Da du erst um 19:30 beim Kino bist Hast du allerdings riesige warteschlange so das du pünktlich um 22:15 zum abspann im Kino bist und nun sag mir das dir das so richtig spaß macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Vergleich finde ich passender!


----------



## SyntaXKilla (29. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Über 2 Jahre gezockt und nie ein solches Problem gehabt. Mann muss hald nicht immer auf den Servern spielen die schon beim auswählen angeben das sie voll sind.


lol, ja kann sein, dass du preBC oder duringBC gespielt hast, da war das  Problem noch quasi nicht vorhanden,
trat erst mit Wotlk auf, und da bereits ziemlich am Anfang... bis es eben vorige Woche gelöst wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wie fallenAngel schon richtig sagt:


FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> die instanz server haben gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen server zu tun. die zählen für mehrere server. und das problem gabs überall. klar wenn man um 10 uhr morgens oder 2 uhr nachts spielt bekommt man das nicht mit aber ab 18 uhr trat das proplem fast täglich auf.




@Qonix: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
Aber hauptsache Wow-Fanboi spielen, gell? ^^




Zadig schrieb:


> Jo, so wollte ich das auch machen, aber dann kam die Beta und das Spiel hat mir sooo gut gefallen, das ich nicht mehr warten wollte. Und wegen dieser Warteschlangen hau ich das Spiel nicht gleich nach 4 Wochen in die Tonne. Das problem wird sich lösen lassen.


Jo stimmt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die meisten Leute hier machen nun mal mit Aion ihre erste Open Beta und PreRelease mit, für die ist das halt eine Enttäuschung.
Diejenigen, die erkennen, das sie BEIM START EINES NEUEN MMORPG's dabei sind und nicht glauben sie kommen 2 Jahre nach Release in ein schon zu 85% gefixtes Wow mit unzähligen nerfs und weil-die-user-sonst-heulen-anders-gemacht verstehen das und sehen es gelassen, dass es aktuell ein Problem gibt,
das sich bestimmt  in nächster Zeit lösen wird ;D

omg oder glauben die Schreier hier NCSoft is so doof, dass sich die denken:
"pft, zig Leute nicht spielen können?
Mit denen die reinkommen verdienen wir genug Geld, was solls?" ? xD


Also nicht weinen, nicht schimpfen, Spiel in die Ecke werfen und was kaputt trampeln,
sondern geht halt mal raus an die frische Luft, Mensch ärgere dich nicht spielen oder zurück zu wow,
gibt *mit Sicherheit* kostenlose Spieltage und Gutschriften wenn das noch ne Zeit so weitergeht und ihr habt nichts verloren... 


... außer halt den worldfirst imba char der 3 Tage nach Release full epic/toplevel/raidclearer/wtf ist -.-
tja schad drum ;p


----------



## Lari (29. September 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Aber die meisten Leute hier machen nun mal mit Aion ihre erste Open Beta und PreRelease mit, für die ist das halt eine Enttäuschung.
> Diejenigen, die erkennen, das sie BEIM START EINES NEUEN MMORPG's dabei sind und nicht glauben sie kommen 2 Jahre nach Release in ein schon zu 85% gefixtes Wow mit unzähligen nerfs und weil-die-user-sonst-heulen-anders-gemacht verstehen das und sehen es gelassen, dass es aktuell ein Problem gibt,
> das sich bestimmt  in nächster Zeit lösen wird ;D


Achso, das Spiel, welches von einigen in Korea/Asien schon gespielt wurde, bzw. dort schon etwa 1 Jahr auf dem Markt ist, war garnicht AION?
Oder wolltest du es einfach nicht erwähnen um etwas besser dazustehen mit deinen hochgegriffenen "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat!" Aussagen?



> ... außer halt den worldfirst imba char der 3 Tage nach Release full epic/toplevel/raidclearer/wtf ist -.-
> tja schad drum ;p


Die Leute, die sich über Warteschlangen beschweren sind garantiert nicht die, die momentan powerleveln...

Edit: Allgemein zu den Warteschlangen in WoW. Die längste war 5 Minuten, und hochgerechnet musste ich vielleicht 5 mal warten um eine Instanz zu betreten. Das steht in absolut keiner Relation zum momentanen Zustand in AION.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. September 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> lol, ja kann sein, dass du preBC oder duringBC gespielt hast, da war das  Problem noch quasi nicht vorhanden,
> trat erst mit Wotlk auf, und da bereits ziemlich am Anfang... bis es eben vorige Woche gelöst wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab das Problem eigentlich auch nie gehabt... 3-4 mal bei 5ern bei den Raids war immer alles in Ordnung


----------



## Qonix (29. September 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> lol, ja kann sein, dass du preBC oder duringBC gespielt hast, da war das  Problem noch quasi nicht vorhanden,
> trat erst mit Wotlk auf, und da bereits ziemlich am Anfang... bis es eben vorige Woche gelöst wurde
> 
> 
> ...


Öhm, WotLK nach 2 - 3 Wochen durch gehabt. Ohne lags oder wirklich schlimmer Instanzprobleme die nach wenigen Tagen schon behoben waren.

Ach ja, ich zocks seit Neujahr nicht mehr das es einfach nur noch scheisse langweilig ist. Ja klar, bin total WoW-Fanboy.

Also eher an dich: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Heldentod1 (29. September 2009)

So offizielle meldung die Aion server werden nicht weiter erweitert da sie schon überkapatiziät laufen.


Also an alle newbies sucht euch neue server und macht nich die alten noch voller


----------



## SyntaXKilla (29. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Achso, das Spiel, welches von einigen in Korea/Asien schon gespielt wurde, bzw. dort schon etwa 1 Jahr auf dem Markt ist, war garnicht AION?
> Oder wolltest du es einfach nicht erwähnen um etwas besser dazustehen mit deinen hochgegriffenen "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat!" Aussagen?


Ne, das war jetzt nicht nur auf Aion bezogen,
sondern allgemein für Leute die sich als quasi "BetaTester" für Spiele anmelden und dann erwarten, dass alles rund läuft.
Außerdem hat die Warteschlange nichts mit dem Programmcode zu tun sondern ist lediglich ein Hardware/serverproblem, das eben nun auftritt, weil das Spiel "neu" bei uns aufgesetzt wurde.
Selbst wenn das Spiel an sich 5 Jahre alt ist können solche Probleme bei der Portierung in andere Länder auftreten!



Lari schrieb:


> Die Leute, die sich über Warteschlangen beschweren sind garantiert nicht die, die momentan powerleveln...


Das hab ich auch nicht behauptet ;D
War nur der einzige Grund, der mir eingefallen ist, was einem eventuell entgehen könnte, was man verlieren könnt wenn man halt nicht von Anfang an dabei ist ^^
Oder fällt dir etwas ein?
Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn du nicht zum Headstart und 2 Wochen danach jeden Tag spielen kannst?
Ich denke, dass NCSoft das Problem erkannt hat und gegebenenfalls eine kostenlose Spielzeit gutschreiben wird,
aber das ist wie gesagt nur meine Meinung.

@


Lari schrieb:


> Edit: Allgemein zu den Warteschlangen in WoW. Die längste war 5 Minuten, und hochgerechnet musste ich vielleicht 5 mal warten um eine Instanz zu betreten. Das steht in absolut keiner Relation zum momentanen Zustand in AION.


und


Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem eigentlich auch nie gehabt... 3-4 mal bei 5ern bei den Raids war immer alles in Ordnung


Ja, das kommt wie bereits erwähnt, darauf an wann man es versucht.
Wetten, wenn ich mich um 3 in der Früh (ka, also falls die server dann on sind) in Aion einlogge habe ich auch nicht so immense Wartezeiten?
Aber wenn du vor z.B. 2 Wochen versucht hast, Freitag oder Samstag Abend mit nem Raid wieder mal AK oder MC zu gehn, oder mit Freunden die frisch begonnen haben HDW oder schon Strath hast du dich ebenfalls auf Wartezeiten einstellen können... in der "alten Welt" länger und häufiger als in Wotlk, das schon,
aber dennoch war das Problem eine lange Zeit vorhanden.




Qonix schrieb:


> Öhm, WotLK nach 2 - 3 Wochen durch gehabt.


gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Qonix schrieb:


> Ja klar, bin total WoW-Fanboy.


Dachte halt... entweder Fanboy oder keine Ahnung, denn ansonsten kommen solche Meldungen nicht zustande oder?


*Fakt* ist nunmal, das Wow genauso immer noch oder immer wieder Probleme hat und nicht
wie in den Post zudem ich Stellung genommen habe immer alles glatt lief.
Das lässt sich auch nicht schön bzw. wegreden!

Genauso wie es atm in Aion grad Probleme gibt!


----------



## Squizzel (29. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Edit: Allgemein zu den Warteschlangen in WoW. Die längste war 5 Minuten, und hochgerechnet musste ich vielleicht 5 mal warten um eine Instanz zu betreten. Das steht in absolut keiner Relation zum momentanen Zustand in AION.



Dann warst du nicht von Anfang an dabei. Da hatte ich Warteschlange, die die in Aion noch in den Schatten stellen.

Wartezeiten habe ich in Aion im übrigen erst gegen 19:00 bis etwa 23:00


----------



## Sin (29. September 2009)

So, nach Hause gekommen, Aion angemacht: Warteschlange.
Damit ihr euch zufrieden gebt: HEUL HEUL WARTESCHLANGE, NCSOFT IST SO SCHEISSE.

Wie es wirklich aussieht: Abendbrot machen, RTL2 gucken, Kollegin anrufen und so in 1-2 Stunden in ruhe spielen.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Dann warst du nicht von Anfang an dabei. Da hatte ich Warteschlange, die die in Aion noch in den Schatten stellen.
> 
> Wartezeiten habe ich in Aion im übrigen erst gegen 19:00 bis etwa 23:00


Es ging um die Instanz-Server, nicht die normalen Warteschlangen zu Beginn von WoW.
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso NCSoft keine Reserven in der Hinterhand hat. Meines Erachtens nach müsste noch mindestens ein Server her.

So wie das im Moment läuft unterstelle ich NCSoft, dass sie nicht an einen Erfolg AIONs (im Westen) geglaubt haben, deswegen keine Reserven haben um einen etwaigen Spieleransturm abzufangen. Die Warteschlangen werden ja nichtmal kleiner, sondern von Tag zu Tag größer, solange bis die ersten das Handtuch schmeissen, weil sie gefrustet aufgeben und sich rumspricht, dass AION nicht in der Lage ist den Spielerscharen Herr zu werden.


----------



## Geige (29. September 2009)

Lari du ahst doch WAR gespielt oder?

Na, was war nach ca 4 Wochen das größte Problem, das WAR hatte?
Richtig zu leere Server weil zu viele aufgestellt wurden!
Das will NC nicht riskieren, da nach dem Freimonat wie bei allen MMORPG Starts wieder
viele abhauen!


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. September 2009)

da bin ich aber froh, wenn wieder viele abhauen  ;D
Um 18:00 hab ich auf Kromede 1:30 h Wartezeit


*heulheulheul*

dabei wollt ich doch heute meine Stigmas, die ich gestern abend gekriegt hab ausprobieren..... grml...


----------



## Sichel_1983 (29. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Lari du ahst doch WAR gespielt oder?
> 
> Na, was war nach ca 4 Wochen das größte Problem, das WAR hatte?
> Richtig zu leere Server weil zu viele aufgestellt wurden!
> ...



Recht hast du. Auch ich weine momentan wenn ich nach hause komme um 17.30 Uhr, aber das wird sich auch wieder legen.


----------



## Lucióz (29. September 2009)

Naja, nur die letzen MMORPG Starts hatten mit sinkenden Userzahlen zu kämpfen.

AoC, War, Vanguard

Dem gegenüber, MMORPG mit steigenden Zahlen nach dem Start.

Everquest, DaoC, WoW, Everquest 2, Lineage 2, Aion in Korea


----------



## Heldentod1 (29. September 2009)

gibts nen status wie lange wieder warte is?


----------



## Lucióz (29. September 2009)

Log dich doch einfach ein und probier jeden Server aus.


----------



## Heldentod1 (29. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Log dich doch einfach ein und probier jeden Server aus.



ich bin on nur ich spiel auf votan und muss mal kurz was RL machen und will halt nich fliegen darum frag ich


----------



## Qonix (29. September 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Dachte halt... entweder Fanboy oder keine Ahnung, denn ansonsten kommen solche Meldungen nicht zustande oder?
> 
> 
> Genauso wie es atm in Aion grad Probleme gibt!


Klar kommen auch sonst solche Aussagen zustanden. Wenn man einfach Glück hatte mit dem Server und alles immer gut ging. Klar hat Blizz nicht alles perfekt gemacht, sonst würde ich ja immer noch zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jup, aber hier leider auf allen Servern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde einfach noch mit dem kauf warten bis alle ihren Probemonat durch haben und man auch zocken kann wenn man sich einlogt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (29. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wie es wirklich aussieht: Abendbrot machen, *RTL2* *gucken*, ...





Ach du arme Welt, nu is alles klar...


----------



## Aragorn1994 (29. September 2009)

Also echt, 1956 In der Schlange gewesen, Gewartet gerade reingekommen wollte gerade auf Einloggen klicken, da sagt es mir " Ihr wurdet vom Server getrennt" Oder so ähnlich. Naja ich geh nochmal drauf wieder 2258 In der Warteschlange. Das ist doch schon fast nichtmehr normal. Ich sehe nach gut 1 Woche nach Release ( pre order) Kein Problem mal einige Server zu öffnen. Die neuen können dann da drauf, und ich würde auch anfangen denn mein Assa ist 14 und das ist nicht die Welt. Aber wenn es nur annähernd am 26 Oktober ( Nach dem Freimonat) So bleibt kann NCSoft bye sagen. Ich will keinen Monat durchgehend fast 1 stunde aufwärts jeden Tag warten um erstmal zu zocken, und dann wegen einem Serverproblem beim HERSTELLER nochmal dasselbe.
Gehe ich halt Elfenlied gucken und komme später wieder.


----------



## Gernulf (29. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> was mir auch auf die nuß geht und vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen...
> wenn ich in der warteschleife bin hauts häufig mein lüfter an und die cpu wird regelmäßig
> mit über 40% belastet...



Ich spiele zwar nicht Aion aber ich verate dir warum das so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Also NC-Soft baut mit Absicht Warteschlangen ein um in dieser Zeit mit den Ressourcen (CPU und Arbeitsspeicher) der Spieler-PC's die Spielserver stabil und Lagfrei zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Die Software integriert einfach die Heim-PC's mit ins servernetz g*!!


----------



## Thoriumobi (29. September 2009)

Gernulf schrieb:


> Ich spiele zwar nicht Aion aber ich verate dir warum das so ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


looool! Das isses, und funktionieren tuts auch, da sich ja genug Leute hechelnd in die Schlange einreihen! xD


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Wir haben einen neuen deutschen Server (Lephar), das sollte ja hoffentlich helfen.
Ich mach mir jetzt erstmal Abendbrot, und werde dann warscheinlich 2 Stunden während der Kromede Warteschlange ne Runde lesen, oder X3 zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gernulf (29. September 2009)

Ja und weitere 3 fast leere Server...

















allerdings die Warhammer Server °fg° - kommt zurück Leute °BBIIIITTTTTTE°


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Gernulf schrieb:


> Ja und weitere 3 fast leere Server...
> allerdings die Warhammer Server °fg° - kommt zurück Leute °BBIIIITTTTTTE°



Hm, ist es denn so schlimm mit War?

Ich spiele es zwar nimmer, aber hoffe auch nicht das es nun den Bach runtergeht, irgendwo hat es ja Spaß gemacht, und mit mehr Feinschliff wäre es auch sehr gut geworden.


----------



## OldboyX (29. September 2009)

Gernulf schrieb:


> Ja und weitere 3 fast leere Server...
> allerdings die Warhammer Server °fg° - kommt zurück Leute °BBIIIITTTTTTE°



Wenn du 1mal Aion spielst merkst du, dass du bei WAR für eine Beta zahlst. Ich glaube ja gerne, dass viele zu WoW zurückgehen werden, aber dass viele zu WAR zurückgehen bezweifle ich sehr stark.

Aion Endgame PVP ist wie WAR nur:

- sieht gut aus
- läuft flüssig auch auf älteren Rechnern
- server kackt net ab
- zone kackt net ab
- lagt net
- balance ist gegeben
- nur ein Bruchteil der bugs
- hat echtes MassPVP und verkraftet das auch technisch

usw.


----------



## Gernulf (29. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm, ist es denn so schlimm mit War?
> 
> Ich spiele es zwar nimmer, aber hoffe auch nicht das es nun den Bach runtergeht, irgendwo hat es ja Spaß gemacht, und mit mehr Feinschliff wäre es auch sehr gut geworden.


Ich möchte den Aionbeitrag nicht verfremden aber Erengrad ist niedrig/niedrig - aber hängt nicht nur mit Aion zusammen! Die Abwanderungen hat viele Gründe und Aion ist nur ein kleiner davon. Aber alles nachvollziehbar, die neue Onlinespielegeneration zieht halt wie die Heuschrecke von Spiel zu Spiel und nur der Anbieter der wenige Fehler macht kann einen großen Stamm aufbauen und behalten. Auch Aion wird mit STO und SW:ToR Spieler verlieren das ist der Lauf des schnelllebigen Onlinespielemarktes. 

Ich selber spiele nicht Aion, weil ich ein glücklicher und zufriedener Tabula Rasa Spieler war und NC-Soft die Schließung auch heute noch übel nehme. Ein intern. Server hätten die laufen lassen können, weil soviel Spieler gab es sicher noch! Und das Konzept war anders und hätte einfach mehr Zeit verdient zu reifen. 

Und Warteschlangen ist für jedes neue Spiel normal, aber NC-Soft hätte aus den erfahrungen in asien und den Abkäufen der Boxen den hohen Ansturm Rechnung tragen müßen. Evtl. machen die das auch richtig, das kann man erst in 2-3 Monate sehen. Geisterserver bringen nur Frust!


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Hm, hört sich nicht gut an.

Tabula Rasa...naja möglich das NC Soft noch mehr Geld an Richard Garriott hätte zahlen müssen wenn das Spiel weitergelaufen wär, was genau dahintersteckt ist glaub nicht bekannt.

Auf Krombacher hats btw wieder über 2 Stunden Warteschlange, habs also gut vorhergesehn, bin mal ne Runde X3R zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DERKOLLEGAH (29. September 2009)

Hatte heute früher frei und bin auf Balder mal ohne Warteschlange drauf gekommen so dass ich diese Woche das erste mal zocken kann,dann schaffe ich ja diese Woche doch noch lvl 50


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

DERKOLLEGAH schrieb:


> Hatte heute früher frei und bin auf Balder mal ohne Warteschlange drauf gekommen so dass ich diese Woche das erste mal zocken kann,dann schaffe ich ja diese Woche doch noch lvl 50



Träum weiter, Lvl 50 ist einer Woche nicht schaffbar, alleine von 45-50 werden pro lvl ca 20-25 Spielstunden benötigt.


----------



## DERKOLLEGAH (29. September 2009)

Da ich nicht nur gut Aussehe sondern auch noch was im Köpfchen habe und auch so übertalentiert bin,habe ich mir natürlich auch einen Bot gesaugt welcher Tag und Nacht laufen wird,so komme ich schon mal ein Stükchen weiter und muss nicht Stupide auf diese unrealen Mobs draufhauen,dies ist nämlich unter meinem Niveau...ganz weit unten. tzzzzzhz...Das mit dem Bot war natürlich nur ein kleiner Scherz nebenbei ich bin halt auch noch humorvoll,was will man mehr.Dies wird wohl auch der Grund sein weshalb die Weiber auf mich fliegen tzhhh.


----------



## AemJaY (29. September 2009)

damn...
Balder Wartezeit 1h45mins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


maaan joint doch den neuen Server los los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (29. September 2009)

bin erst lvl21... wie ist denn so das pvp? kann man schon prognosen für das pvp-endgame geben?


----------



## atr0x2011 (29. September 2009)

top.
2std in warteschlange, gerade von 2xxx auf 4xx runtergekommen, beendet sich aion plötzlich, als ich neustarte bin ich bei 18xx!
danke ncsoft,...
so sehr ich verständnis für wartesclangen aufbringe, manchmal kann ich mir echt nur noch an kopp fassen..ansonsten klasse spiel!


----------



## Aragorn1994 (29. September 2009)

DAs Spiel XY Weggeht hat nicht zwingend was mit Spiel XY zutun.
Aion ist nun der Goldene Hammer in der Fantasy Werkstatt.
Viele Spiele werden einfach nicht ausgereift. Sie bleiben in einer Art Beta hängen. Egal was kommt, es wird nicht besser. Hoffen wir das wird bei Aion anders.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (29. September 2009)

Balder = 1780 = 1,5 Stunden, ganz was neues ...


----------



## Morwing (29. September 2009)

Balder = 398 = über 14 min


Ich weiß, die jüngeren von uns können das nicht verstehen. 
Aber wenn du nach 10-11 Stunden von der Arbeit heimkommst, freust dich schon den ganzen Tag aufs zocken, machst in der Mittagspause Aion-Trockenübungen und dann haste eine "voraussichtliche Wartezeit von 1:59:00.....

Das ist fast die komplette Freizeit für den Tag. Nur fürs warten....
Das is schon wirklich alern was dir sich da erlauben.
Jetzt drei Tage in Folge.

Habe meiner Tochter erklärt wie das mit dem einloggen geht, damit sie das am späten Nachmittag für mich macht. 
Dachte ich wäre dann schneller On.
Der Client hatte sich aber abgeschaltet bis ich heim kam. Also wieder knapp 2 Std. warten.

Ich finde das ne riesen Verarsche, nen Spiel gekauft und man kann sich nicht einloggen. 
Jetzt schon den dritten Tag.

Oh, jetzt habe ich noch 3 min.

Wir haben 22.39....


----------



## Simsalaschrim (29. September 2009)

Morwing schrieb:


> fullquote



Unterschreibe ich mal genau so.
Aber ich wette, irgendwo in diesem Forum gibt es jetzt wieder jemanden der gleich um die Ecke kommt und Dinge von sich gibt wie:

"Du hast Familie und eh nichts in AION verloren" oder
"Sich den ganzen Tag aufs zocken freuen? Glaube Du hast ein Problem" oder

ach da wuerd mir noch viel einfallen.


----------



## advanced08 (29. September 2009)

so langsam nerft es mich auch :/ letzte woche war ich noch krank ... und hab es rechtzeitig auf die server geschafft :/

aber nun ...


----------



## Fr3ak3r (29. September 2009)

genauso gehts mir auch, naja, mittlerweile spiel ich nach der arbeit eher wow, weil ich einfach keine 2std warten kann, mehr als 2std freizeit nach feierabend hab ich nunmal nicht.


----------



## Enyalios (30. September 2009)

Hab mir eben mal die neuen Server angesehen in der Livestatistik. Allzu viel ist dort noch nicht los und ich würde mir wünschen das NC Soft solche Neuigkeiten im Log-In Screen auch ankündigt.
Jeder weiss doch das sich in Foren bzw. auf der offiziellen Gamesite nur ein Bruchteil aller SPieler rumtreibt und somit auch nur wenige diese Meldung über die neuen Server mitbekommen.

2 neue Server sind ja gestellt und das find ich von Seiten NC Soft erstmal gut. Jetzt heissts halt abwarten ob es auch was hilft. Solange die beiden neuen Server nicht voll sind braucht man von daher auch nicht mehr groß über die warteschlangen jammern...auch wenns NATÜRLICH nervt...aber jetzt liegt es erstmal an den Spielern sich aufzuteilen.


----------



## Thoriumobi (30. September 2009)

Im Westen nichts Neues! *wart*


----------



## Tiegars (30. September 2009)

Hallo,

wen ich in dieses Forum lese stehen mir immer wieder die Haare zu berge. 

Tatsache ist nunmal das es Warteschlangen gibt.
Tatsache ist numal das NCSoft keine Chartransfer zur Verfügung stellt obwohl sie über ein Jahr auf dem Markt sind.
Tatsache ist numal das es schlecht vorbereitet wurde die europäische Implementation.


Es ist immer wieder das gleiche. Es haben es viele probiert aber sie werden die Qualität wie der Masters of Disaster nie erreichen. Der Grund sei dahingestellt. 

Lasst es sein oder meckert nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieber Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Norjena (30. September 2009)

Chatranfers bringen kaum was, die allerwenigstens wechseln.

Einer will bleiben, 5 Freunde bleiben damit, die ganze Gilde bleibt, Gilde 2 hört das und bleibt auch, Gilde 3 denkt sich "gut da hauen schon genug ab, wir bleiben", und so geht es weiter, im Endeffekt wechseln dann nur einige wenige. In WoW ist das Problem nicht anders, ständig gibt es Tranfers von den vollen auf die leeren Server und es hilft kaum, minimal aber wenig.

Wer wechseln möchte, tut dies auch so, die bisher investierte Zeit kann der Grund nicht sein, erstens war es wenig, und zb auf den neuen Servern wenn alle von vorne anfangen, verliert man im Vergleich zum Rest auch nichts. Zudem sind Leute, welche jetzt über Lvl 20 sind, durchaus eine Weile on gewesen, und warscheinlich, vor allem auf Votan/Thor vor der großen Schlange reingekommen....Die Leute mit wenige Zeit welche de Schlangen auf am meisten stört, die sind auch im Lvl normal nicht so hoch.


----------



## travisbarker (30. September 2009)

Was ich am schlimmsten an der Warteschlange finde ist folgendes:

Gestern schön 2 Stunden in der Warteschlange gewesen, ich hatte ungefähr noch 20 Minuten dann wäre ich drinnen gewesen aber irgendwie hauts mich raus und AION schliesst sich von alleine. Ich hab dann AION wieder neu gestartet und was war, ich war erneut in der Warteschlange und hatte wieder 2 Stunden vor mir.

Jetzt gerade wieder aus der Warteschlange geflogen nach 1 1/2 Stunden und nachdem ich AION erneut gestartet habe sollte ich wieder über 2 Stunden warten!

Und dazu noch dieser tolle Satz

"Danke für eure Geduld"...sry, aber da könnt ich flippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (30. September 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Was ich am schlimmsten an der Warteschlange finde ist folgendes:
> 
> Gestern schön 2 Stunden in der Warteschlange gewesen, ich hatte ungefähr noch 20 Minuten dann wäre ich drinnen gewesen aber irgendwie hauts mich raus und AION schliesst sich von alleine. Ich hab dann AION wieder neu gestartet und was war, ich war erneut in der Warteschlange und hatte wieder 2 Stunden vor mir.
> 
> ...


Das Problem liegt daran das sie keine neuen Server zur Verfügung stellen wollen weil sie Angst haben das es gleich abläuft wie WAR oder AOC. Nun es wird gleich ablaufen. Ist bis jetzt bei allen MMO's so gewesen und wird auch bei AION so sein. Einige werden es antesten und dann sehen das es das gleiche ist wie alle seine Vorgänger. Meines erachtens nach sehe ich keinen Grund wieso sie nicht mehr Server zur Verfügung stellen. Oder haben sie Angst das sie es nicht gebacken kriegen mit dem Spiel?

Man sollte die Kundschaft in Europa nicht mit der von Asien vergleichen. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## monthy (30. September 2009)

Klar gibt es Leute die jetzt schon Level 30+ haben, schön für sie. Können scheinbar auch Morgens und Nachmittags spielen.

Ich kann dies aber nicht, da ich arbeite, sport mache oder sonst was. So habe ich nun mal nur die Möglichkeit Abends zu spielen. Leider muss ich jedes mal 1-2 Stunden warten um überhaupt ins Spiel zu kommen. Wenn ich dann drin bin ist es 22 Uhr, halbe Stunde spielen und wieder off, weil ich am nächsten Tag um halb 6 raus muss.

Echt super. Ich bezahle, also will ich auch spielen, vorallem weil mir das Spiel echt spass macht.

Mfg


----------



## Lucióz (30. September 2009)

Habe gerade eine sehr informative Seite bezüglich Wartenschlange gefunden:

http://de.aion-serveurs.info/



Dort kann man sehen wie hoch im Moment die Warteschlange auf den einzelnen Server ist.


----------



## Jogi1401 (30. September 2009)

nur was nutzen mir die neuen Server wenn mein Char mit allen Bonusgegenständen auf einem Server ist der nun grad wo ich locker flockig nich nen ründchen spielen wollte ne wartezeit von 1 std und mehr hat ......

Oder kann man seine ganzen Sachen an alle chars die man hat geben ?

oder sollte man es so machen wie es ja schon ettliche machen sich morgens einloggen und en tag über nen BOT für sich laufen lassen ...

dies scheint nämlich nun der neu Sport einiger zu sein nachdem das Shopafk ja nicht mehr geht ....


----------



## Synti (30. September 2009)

aber nichts desto trotz gehen langsam die warteschlangen runter...
ich logge mich immer so gegen 21:30 ein. am anfang waren es 4 std. dann 2 std.
dann stabil 1.30 std. aber heute sind es "nur" 50min...

30min sind nach meiner ansicht akzeptabel... also es wird langsam besser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (30. September 2009)

Wie is das eig mit den WArteschlangen? Wird das Fraktionsübergreifend   "ausgelost"? Wiel mit meinem Elyos hab ich das gefühl seltener-garnicht in der WArteschlaneg zu stehen während meine Asmodier  sich die Beine in den Bauch treten


----------



## ThargorGM (30. September 2009)

Gibt doch eine Lösung für das Problem. Account kündigen. War zwar mit der Collectors Edition schon in der Beta dabei, das tue ich mir aber nicht an. Tschüss Aion. Vielleicht in einem Jahr wieder, wenns dann stabil läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allen anderen: Schöne Warteschlange.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Jogi1401 (30. September 2009)

ThargorGM schrieb:


> Gibt doch eine Lösung für das Problem. Account kündigen. War zwar mit der Collectors Edition schon in der Beta dabei, das tue ich mir aber nicht an. Tschüss Aion. Vielleicht in einem Jahr wieder, wenns dann stabil läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



winke winke ....

ne mal scherz beiseite , ich habe noch kein mmo gesehen was so stabil am start lief wie Aion ..... (die Warteschlangen habe ja nichts mit der stabilität des spiels zu tun )


----------



## Kyragan (1. Oktober 2009)

ThargorGM schrieb:


> Gibt doch eine Lösung für das Problem. Account kündigen. War zwar mit der Collectors Edition schon in der Beta dabei, das tue ich mir aber nicht an. Tschüss Aion. Vielleicht in einem Jahr wieder, wenns dann stabil läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das löst das Problem wirklich.
Du wartest nicht mehr in der Schlange und wir brauchen auch weniger lange, weil wieder ein nimmersatter Dauernörgler den 13 Eurojoker gezogen hat.
Tolle Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DERKOLLEGAH (1. Oktober 2009)

kostet nicht mal 13€ informier dich bitte bevor du andere kameraden vergraulst


----------



## Tiegars (1. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das löst das Problem wirklich.
> Du wartest nicht mehr in der Schlange und wir brauchen auch weniger lange, weil wieder ein nimmersatter Dauernörgler den 13 Eurojoker gezogen hat.
> Tolle Sache.
> 
> ...


Ich wäre vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen. Den ihr seit dann die ersten die jammern wen dann fast alle weg sind,siehe WAR oder AOC.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Mikehoof (1. Oktober 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Ich wäre vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen. Den ihr seit dann die ersten die jammern wen dann fast alle weg sind,siehe WAR oder AOC.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Ich wäre vorsichtig damit immer allen Spielen die gleiche Zukunft vorherzusagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hat bei AoC nicht fast der gesamte versprochen PVP Content gefehlt? Warhammer hat unter anderem mit einem WoW Addon zu kämpfen gehabt, von der Performance ganz zu schweigen usw. usw.

Wer wie ich ein Jahr Warhammer gespielt hat weiß das ein Server nicht zum platzen gefüllt sein muß um Spaß zu haben.

NcSoft ist kein Leichtgewicht unter den Anbietern und wir werden erstmal abwarten müssen wie sich die Zahlen entwickeln. Viele von denen die am lautesten jammern dürften abends sabbernd in der Warteschlange sitzen weil sie halt trotz allem Bock auf Aion haben.

Warteschlange hin Warteschangen her letztendlich läuft das Spiel im Gegensatz zu den von dir genannten als solches fast perfekt. (ka wie es auf Dauer bei 300 vs 300 aussieht)


----------



## Nàrdinel (1. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jemand warum Votan als einziger Server noch down ist?
Habe bisher keine Info dazu gefunden.


----------



## Tiegars (1. Oktober 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich wäre vorsichtig damit immer allen Spielen die gleiche Zukunft vorherzusagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ich habe es vorausgesagt und siehe da es hat sich genau so bewahrheitet. Schau mal WAR an oder AOC von den vielen Server die am Anfang da waren sind nicht mal eine Handvoll noch da. Das Spiel vegetiert so dahin. Es wird ein Nischenprodukt bleiben und keine grosse Zukunft haben. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob AION es schafft mal Konkurenz zu WOW zu sein, sei dahingestellt. 

Schau mal ins AOC Forum von Buffed oder gar Gamona. Wen es mehr als 10 Posts pro Monat sind ist es schon viel : D 
Ich für meinen Teil glaube es nicht. Es wird grosses Tamtam am Anfang gemacht und dann wird es wieder abflachen.

Und die die schreiben wens dir nicht passt kündige sind die dann jammern. Ist nun mal so.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Norjena (1. Oktober 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja ich habe es vorausgesagt und siehe da es hat sich genau so bewahrheitet. Schau mal WAR an oder AOC von den vielen Server die am Anfang da waren sind nicht mal eine Handvoll noch da. Das Spiel vegetiert so dahin. Es wird ein Nischenprodukt bleiben und keine grosse Zukunft haben. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



War und AoC sind allerhöchstens im frühen Beta Stadium released geworden, AoC ist ja fast zur Hälfte instaziert, der Content hat gefehlt, ein riesiger Teil der Spieler hatte nicht die PC Leistung. 

Warhammer wurden Klassen rausgepatcht, die Balance ist im Eimer, das Spiel hat gelaggt ohne Ende, alle 5 Meter ist man irgendwo stecken geblieben, Qeusts waren total langweilig und haben kaum was gebracht, die Server sind dauernd abgekackt, wenn im PvP zuviel los war konnte man selbst im PvE nicht mehr spielen weil alles gelaggt hat. PvE Content gab es außer dem lvln fast nix, nur 3 verbugte Instanzen. Der "Endcontent" Stadtraid war monatelang einfach nur verbugt und fast nicht schaffbar. Die Klassen sind einfach geklont und ein paar Skills umbenannt, wenn eine Fraktion in der Überzahl war, konnte die andere im Prinzip ausloggen weil es nichts gab um das Ungleichgewicht auszugleichen.

Und vieles mehr, als diese Probleme hat Aion nicht, das einzige sind Warteschlangen weil zu viele Aion zocken wollen, und nicht leere Server weil die Leute abhauen. Was derzeit nach außen dringt ist im Grunde "Das Spiel ist geil, ich will zockn! Macht mehr neue Server auf".

Und nicht wie bei War schon nach 3 Tagen "Spiel scheiße etc". Keiner der jetzigen Aion Server wird geschlossen, es werden auch neue dazu kommen, das ist meine Prophezeiung, und WoW war nicht mein erstes MMO, ich kenne mich durchaus etwas aus.


----------



## Aldaric87 (1. Oktober 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja ich habe es vorausgesagt und siehe da es hat sich genau so bewahrheitet. Schau mal WAR an oder AOC von den vielen Server die am Anfang da waren sind nicht mal eine Handvoll noch da. Das Spiel vegetiert so dahin. Es wird ein Nischenprodukt bleiben und keine grosse Zukunft haben. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du nervst ! Deine Alles-ist-doof-und-wird-abkacken Gespräch ist mehr als überflüssig. Lass doch die Leute einfach ihr Spiel spielen und laber nich groß über die Zukunft eines MMO's was erst ne Woche live ist. 

Ich hab nach DAoC (7 Jahre), AoC (2 Monate), WoW (2 1/2 Jahre) und nun Aion, erstmals wieder ein gutes Gefühl bei diesem Spiel.. die Warteschlangen zeigen ganz klar, dass das Spiel vielen gefällt, zudem fängst du hier mal wieder an das AION mit WoW konkurieren muss. Muss es aber nicht, da es einen andren Schwerpunkt hat. 

Das ein Spiel nach dem Probemonat immer Spieler verlieren wird, ist klar, aber du meckerst hier über Warteschlangen und führst gleichzeitig das Problemkind WAR auf? Dort wurde auf das geheule der Community gehört und es wurden zusätzliche Server aufgestellt, die wiederum nach 2 Monaten fast leer waren, die restlichen Spieler dort, hatten keine Lust auf leere Server und haben das Spiel ins Regal gestellt. Und dir wäre also das liebste das würde NCSoft mit Aion auch machen? Irgendwie ironisch von dir, du stellst dich anscheinend wirklich nur doof....

Naja bin ma brunchen.

Sallü


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2009)

Das Tiegars viel Wind um nichts macht sollte man doch mittlerweile gemerkt haben, wenn er die WAR und AoC Starts mit Aion vergleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aion lief bei mir bis Level 20 ohne nennenswerte Bugs oder Lags, danach scheint es genau so weiter zu gehen.

Was WAR und AoC von Anfang an für Schwächen hatten sollte ja mittlerweile bekannt sein.
Und Warteschlangen gibt es nunmal, das ändert nichts an der spielerischen Güte des Spiels. PvP habe ich noch keins gesehen, Tiegars aber garantiert auch nicht. Er urteilt momentan über etwas, dass er selbst nicht kennt, über das durchweg positive Rückmeldungen kommen und vor allem reibungslos läuft.

Also nun lasst ihn weiter über die Warteschlangen als Gamebreaker philosophieren, und wir spielen erstmal weiter.


----------



## La Saint (1. Oktober 2009)

Mein Tip!

WoW im Fenstermode betreiben. Aoin starten, anhand der Position in der Warteschlange abschätzen, wie lange es dauern wird, und dann erst mal in WoW die "2 Marken des Triumphs Daily Hero" machen. Anschließend vielleicht die daily Kochquest oder ein, zwei Rufquests für die Fraktion seiner Wahl.

Zwischendurch mal immer wieder ein Blick auf die Aion-Warteschlange. Ah, es hat sich nicht viel getan. Dann also eine Runde PvP in Tausendwinter und weil man gerade schon da ist, noch ein schneller Run im Random 25er-Raid durch Archavons Kammer. Vielleicht dropped ja was nettes für die eigene Klasse. Vermutlich wird die Zeit auch noch für die daily Angelquest in Tausendwinter reichen.

Inzwischen ist man bestimmt in der Aion-Warteschlange auf die Hälfte vorgerückt. Lange kann es nicht mehr dauern. Für ein paar Kräuterfarmrunden im benachbarten Scholaszarbecken reicht die Zeit aber sicherlich noch. Und weil es ja nicht weit ist, hilft man auch noch gern bei einem Nexus-Run einer befreundeten Gilde aus.

Ein Blick auf die Uhr. Oh, doch schon so spät. Tja, dann muß man wohl für heute Schluß machen. Also zuerst in WoW ausloggen und dieses herunterfahren, anschließend das gleiche bei Aion. Vielleicht hat man ja morgen mehr Glück.

Später kann man dann ohne zu lügen sagen, man wäre bei Aion ab Release dabei gewesen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Norjena (1. Oktober 2009)

La schrieb:


> Mein Tip!
> cu
> Lasaint



Wie lustig, ich falle gleich vom Stuhl (Achtung, Ironie!).


----------



## Kyragan (1. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Das Tiegars viel Wind um nichts macht sollte man doch mittlerweile gemerkt haben, wenn er die WAR und AoC Starts mit Aion vergleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ware Worte.
Im Übrigen: Wer mal 25 ist und in den Abyss kommt will am liebsten nicht mehr raus. Wer nicht alle 5 Minuten jemanden der Gegenfraktion erblickt hat entweder ne akute Farbenschwäche oder steht seine gesamte Spielzeit in der Ausgangsfeste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für PvP-Spaß ist ab 25 in größter Regelmäßigkeit gesorgt.


----------



## Norjena (1. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Für PvP-Spaß ist ab 25 in größter Regelmäßigkeit gesorgt.



Darum lvl ich in den PvE Gebieten, weil da nun weniger los ist, die meisten sind im Abyss, wenn ich lvln will kann ich auf halbstarke Emodier welche meinen, sie seien toll wenn sie kämpfende von hinten und in Überzahl angreifen, getrost verzichten.


----------



## Ceset (1. Oktober 2009)

Das war ja ein Fraktionsflame, Norenja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. Oktober 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Das war ja ein Fraktionsflame, Norenja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber ein gut formulierter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Darum lvl ich in den PvE Gebieten, weil da nun weniger los ist, die meisten sind im Abyss, wenn ich lvln will kann ich auf halbstarke Emodier die meinen sie sind toll wenn sie kämpfende von hinten und in Überzahl angreifen getrost verzichten.


Ich hab die Erfahrung andersrum gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Feige Gaylios. ;D


----------



## DerAl81 (1. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann alle Leute, die arbeiten oder andere Verpflichtungen haben und deshalb fast nie spielen
können verstehen, wenn sie ihren Account kündigen.

Für was sollen solche Leute Geld bezahlen, sie bekommen ja auch keine Leistung dafür.
Natürlich ist es falsch das Spiel schlecht zu machen, weil das Spiel ist gut und auch der Start ist gut
aber NCSoft geht eben einer anderen Strategie nach, als jetzt alles zu klonen oder unzählige Server aus dem Boden zu stampfen.

Und auf dauer wird sich das Problem eh lösen. Ich denke folgende Optionen könnten folgenden.:

1. Die Spieler werden nicht weniger, sondern mehr oder bleiben gleich. -> mehr Server oder stärkere Server mit mehr Kapazität.
2. Viele Spieler gehen wieder, weil Aion doch nicht so ihr Ding ist (andere MMOs kommen raus)-> Server sind entlastet.
3. Weder 1 oder 2 treffen ein, die Spieler sind genervt, merken das nichts passiert und wechseln (etwas angepisst, doch noch mal die Server) und die Server sind wieder entlastet.

Ich denke nicht das NCSoft sich auf "Wir wollen jetzt schnell Kohle machen und was danach passiert schauen wir mal, wie GOA oder Mythic versteift"

Natürlich sitze ich nicht im Vorstand von GOA oder Mythic aber so hatte es den anschein. Erst mal allen alles Recht machen und sich total verrennen.

WAR beiseite! Leute habt etwas Geduld und die Arbeiter, etc kündigt euren Account und wartet etwas (ich denke nicht allzu lange), das regelt sich!

Grüße


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. Oktober 2009)

GOA kann man nicht übertreffen, und für sowas ist NCSoft auch nicht bekannt


----------



## jlij (1. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJiLJAUQQIk


----------



## Synti (1. Oktober 2009)

jlij schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJiLJAUQQIk




ist aber ein fake... das vid gabs schon früher und aion ist reingeschnitten...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. Oktober 2009)

Vorallem ist das total unscharf


----------



## Synti (1. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Vorallem ist das total unscharf



genau und in wirklichkeit drehte es ich um ein wow-spieler...


----------



## Kyragan (1. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich ja Unreal Tournament, aber in Ermangelung eines handfesten Flames streut sich "WoW!!" anscheinend modebedingt gut dazwischen.


----------



## Synti (1. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja Unreal Tournament, aber in Ermangelung eines handfesten Flames streut sich "WoW!!" anscheinend modebedingt gut dazwischen.



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (1. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Darum lvl ich in den PvE Gebieten, weil da nun weniger los ist, die meisten sind im Abyss, wenn ich lvln will kann ich auf halbstarke Emodier welche meinen, sie seien toll wenn sie kämpfende von hinten und in Überzahl angreifen, getrost verzichten.






Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hab die Erfahrung andersrum gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch wenn der Thread ein ganz andres Thema hat....
Sowas gibt es auf beiden Seiten und wisst ihr was? Ich finde es normal! Wer wird sich schon hinstellen und sagen: Warte lass den Feind noch seinen Mob killen, looten und reggen....
Wer zur Spionage im gegnerischen Gebiet ist wird entweder alles killen was in Sichtweite gerät oder eben eher rumschleichen, um nicht alle 2 Minuten seine Position zu verraten.
Wer beim Questen nicht ständig seine Umgebung im Blick hat und sich dann über einen hinterhältigen Überfall ärgert, ist vielleicht in nem PvP Spiel nicht ganz richtig. Ich brauche diesen Thrill und genau deswegen Spiele ich so ein Spiel. Es ist Krieg!

Ich persönlich bin eigentlich eher der Schleicher und versuche, nicht ständig so viel Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Schliesslich habe ich ein Ziel vor Augen: die Spionage-Quest erledigen. Hab ich das getan, bleibt vielleicht immer noch ein wenig Zeit, um ein bisschen durch die Gegend zu roamen und Unsinn zu treiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da die Server aber zT rappelvoll sind, gibt es fast zu jeder Tag- und Nachtzeit genügend Leute in allen Gebieten. Da kann man kaum noch schleichen, weil überall Gegner rumlaufen. Hat man den einen nicht gekillt, hat man ihn evtl. bald am Hintern, und er kann gemütlich regelmässig die Location posten und Verstärkung rufen.

Bexx


----------



## Simana (1. Oktober 2009)

DerAl81 schrieb:


> Also ich kann alle Leute, die arbeiten oder andere Verpflichtungen haben und deshalb fast nie spielen
> können verstehen, wenn sie ihren Account kündigen.
> 
> Für was sollen solche Leute Geld bezahlen, sie bekommen ja auch keine Leistung dafür.
> ...


 Nein, das ist keine Alternative, es ist ein Frechheit Geld für ein Produkt und Leistung zu kassieren welche dann nicht funktioniert.

Du hast keine Geduld mehr wenn du jeden Abend versuchst dich einzuloggen und stehst zwischen 2-6 Stunden in der Warteschleife.
Du hast einfach keine Lust mehr auf das Game weil du vielleicht grad noch wie ein Idiot 2-4 Quest machen kannst und dann off musst weil du morgens wieder aufstehn musst.
Du fühlst dich betrogen weil du gezahlt hast aber nicht spielen kannst.
Du fühlst dich verarscht wenn du siehst wie Hartz4-Leute dich flammen weil du dich beschwerst.
Du fühlst dich noch mehr verarscht weil du weisst das du den hartz4-Leuten welche dich jetzt beschimpfen, ihr Game und zocken durch deine sauer verdienten Steuern bezahlst^^


----------



## jlij (1. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ist aber ein fake... das vid gabs schon früher und aion ist reingeschnitten...






Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Vorallem ist das total unscharf






Synti schrieb:


> genau und in wirklichkeit drehte es ich um ein wow-spieler...



der sinn des vids ist bei euch nicht so wirklich angekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (1. Oktober 2009)

Wer keine Zeit hat MMOs zu spielen, der sollte keine MMOs spielen. Und dazu gehören Sachen wie Warteschlangen, Serverdown, Patchdays, etc.

Heute Abend auf Balder musste ich um halb acht c.a. 50 Minuten warten. Die Wartezeit geht also insgesamt zurück.


----------



## Simana (1. Oktober 2009)

ei8th schrieb:


> Wer keine Zeit hat MMOs zu spielen, der sollte keine MMOs spielen. Und dazu gehören Sachen wie Warteschlangen, Serverdown, Patchdays, etc.
> 
> Heute Abend auf Balder musste ich um halb acht c.a. 50 Minuten warten. Die Wartezeit geht also insgesamt zurück.



Das ist das letzte, wenn ich Abends ab 19 -20 Uhr spielen kann, habe ich keine Zeit für MMOs?
Das reicht nicht aus?
Ich als Berufstätige sollte und darf dann nicht spielen?
Serverdown, Patchdays ist normal.
Seit 6 jahren spiele ich MMOs aber Warteschleifen dieser Art habe ich niemals erlebt.
Niemand hat das Recht einem anderen zu sagen...du hast keine Zeit, spiele nicht!


----------



## Aldaric87 (1. Oktober 2009)

Simana schrieb:


> Das ist das letzte, wenn ich Abends ab 19 -20 Uhr spielen kann, habe ich keine Zeit für MMOs?
> Das reicht nicht aus?
> Ich als Berufstätige sollte und darf dann nicht spielen?
> Serverdown, Patchdays ist normal.
> ...



Genauso wenig hast du dann kein Recht zu meckern, da du dir einen vollen Server ausgesucht hast ! Lephar is ziemlich neu und hat kaum Warteschlangen, dann spiel da.


----------



## Simana (2. Oktober 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Genauso wenig hast du dann kein Recht zu meckern, da du dir einen vollen Server ausgesucht hast ! Lephar is ziemlich neu und hat kaum Warteschlangen, dann spiel da.



Ich habe mir die Collectors gekauft, mit Freunden auf Thor ausgemacht...dort angefangen. Main ist 22 in einer Gilde.... Jetzt soll ich neu anfangen?

Ja sehr schlau. Ich habe mir den vollen Server nicht ausgesucht, der Server wurde voll gemacht!

Aber ich erkenne die Sinnlosigkeit meiner Aussagen hier, denn es wird immer jemanden geben der meint Oberschlau zu sein ;-).


----------



## Nuffing (2. Oktober 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Genauso wenig hast du dann kein Recht zu meckern, da du dir einen vollen Server ausgesucht hast ! Lephar is ziemlich neu und hat kaum Warteschlangen, dann spiel da.



/sign ich hab mir auch den neuen server ausgesucht und ich hab keine wartezeiten und bin manchmal drotzdem noch wegen der fülle an leuten gezwungen den channel zu wechseln um mich net ständig mti den leuten um die mobs kloppen zu müssen



> Ich habe mir die Collectors gekauft, mit Freunden auf Thor ausgemacht...dort angefangen. Main ist 22 in einer Gilde.... Jetzt soll ich neu anfangen?
> 
> Ja sehr schlau. Ich habe mir den vollen Server nicht ausgesucht, der Server wurde voll gemacht!



Tja, dann lebe damit oder fang neu an, Warhammer gabs auch warteschlangen am anfang, so was ist normal zum releas da ist einfach der ansturm da, dann kauf dir so nen spiel eben nicht zum releas und spiel so lang einer deiner 6 mmos, du hast genau so wenig anderen zu sagen "ich will dasj etzt so also wartet lieber ihr" oder noch schlimmer wegen deiner Ignoranz total überlafuende und laagende server zu haben.


----------



## Aldaric87 (2. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> /sign ich hab mir auch den neuen server ausgesucht und ich hab keine wartezeiten und bin manchmal drotzdem noch wegen der fülle an leuten gezwungen den channel zu wechseln um mich net ständig mti den leuten um die mobs kloppen zu müssen
> 
> 
> 
> Tja, dann lebe damit oder fang neu an, Warhammer gabs auch warteschlangen am anfang, so was ist normal zum releas da ist einfach der ansturm da, dann kauf dir so nen spiel eben nicht zum releas und spiel so lang einer deiner 6 mmos, du hast genau so wenig anderen zu sagen "ich will dasj etzt so also wartet lieber ihr" oder noch schlimmer wegen deiner Ignoranz total überlafuende und laagende server zu haben.



/resign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simana (2. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> /sign ich hab mir auch den neuen server ausgesucht und ich hab keine wartezeiten und bin manchmal drotzdem noch wegen der fülle an leuten gezwungen den channel zu wechseln um mich net ständig mti den leuten um die mobs kloppen zu müssen
> 
> 
> 
> Tja, dann lebe damit oder fang neu an, Warhammer gabs auch warteschlangen am anfang, so was ist normal zum releas da ist einfach der ansturm da, dann kauf dir so nen spiel eben nicht zum releas und spiel so lang einer deiner 6 mmos, du hast genau so wenig anderen zu sagen "ich will dasj etzt so also wartet lieber ihr" oder noch schlimmer wegen deiner Ignoranz total überlafuende und laagende server zu haben.


Lerne erstmal Rechtschreibung.
Zum anderen wehre ich mich gegen Ignoranz ( ich vermute du weisst nicht einmal was das bedeutet).
Letztendlich ist es Tatsache das ich als Verbraucher ein Produkt und Service kaufte welcher nicht durchgeführt wird. Du kannst Haarspalterei betreiben wie du willst, das ist einfach so.
Gute Nacht...
schreib dich nicht ab, lerne lesen und schreiben.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Oktober 2009)

Simana schrieb:


> Lerne erstmal Rechtschreibung.
> Zum anderen wehre ich mich gegen Ignoranz ( ich vermute du weisst nicht einmal was das bedeutet).
> Letztendlich ist es Tatsache das ich als Verbraucher ein Produkt und Service kaufte welcher nicht durchgeführt wird. Du kannst Haarspalterei betreiben wie du willst, das ist einfach so.
> Gute Nacht...
> schreib dich nicht ab, lerne lesen und schreiben.



1.Was bringt dir deine ach so perfekte Rechtschreibung wenn du nur mist verzapft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Das du nicht fähig bist zu Diskutieren ohne Persöhnlich zu werden zeigt dein Geistiges Niveau, darauf kannst du dich herab lassen, ich werd es nicht, wenn du dich also weiter wie ein kleines kind benehmen willst, bitte

3. Die könn die server auch weider runterfahren, du kannst nichts gegen machen du hast für dein Account gezahlt, mehr aber nicht, sie müssten dir maximal dein gezahlten monat zurück zahlen, aber da wir uns momentan noch im gratis monat befinden nicht mal den

4. Wenn du meinst weiter deine beleidigungsschiene fahren zu müssen weil dir Argumente und die Reife fehlt zu Diskutieren wirst du Reportet dann läufts langsam aber sicher in die Richtung deines letzten rechtes hier was von dir zu geben.


----------



## Lennox2k (2. Oktober 2009)

Simana schrieb:


> Lerne erst einmal die Rechtschreibung.
> Zum anderen wehre ich mich gegen Ignoranz ( ich vermute, du weißt nicht einmal was das bedeutet).
> Letztendlich ist es Tatsache, dass ich als Verbraucher ein Produkt und Service kaufte, welcher nicht durchgeführt wird. Du kannst Haarspalterei betreiben wie du willst, das ist einfach so.
> Gute Nacht...
> "schreib dich nicht ab, lerne lesen und schreiben."




IMMER ERST VOR DER EIGENEN HAUSTÜR KEHREN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Oktober 2009)

Lennox2k schrieb:


> IMMER ERST VOR DER EIGENEN HAUSTÜR KEHREN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und Somit ging sein leztes Argument das wenigens irgendwo stimmte flöten, auch wenn es absolut nichts mit den warteschlangen zu tun hatte...^^


----------



## Nico Colin (2. Oktober 2009)

Simana schrieb:


> Lerne erstmal Rechtschreibung.
> Zum anderen wehre ich mich gegen Ignoranz ( ich vermute du weisst nicht einmal was das bedeutet).
> Letztendlich ist es Tatsache das ich als Verbraucher ein Produkt und Service kaufte welcher nicht durchgeführt wird. Du kannst Haarspalterei betreiben wie du willst, das ist einfach so.
> Gute Nacht...
> schreib dich nicht ab, lerne lesen und schreiben.



Und für mich klingt das als ob du ziemlich abgehoben bist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2009)

Also die Warteschlangen auf Krombacher sind kürzer geworden. Auch wenn ich noch nie drin stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls beruhigt euch wieder, ist doch nur ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (2. Oktober 2009)

über die warteschlange ärgere mich auch und tatsächlich ist es besonders ärgerlich wenn man wie ich, spät nach hause kommt,
ne runde aion spielen will und das nicht geht. aber wenn man sich über die 50,- euro so aufregt, sollte sich lieber einen zweitjob besorgen
statt in der warteschlange rumzuhängen... natürlich kann man argumentieren es geht auch ums prinzip, aber man kann ja auch etwas über
den tellerand schauen. ncsoft hat das sicherlich nicht gewollt und ich finde man kann das auch etwas souveräner betrachten.

wenns um den betrag als solches geht, den möchte ich nachts nicht begegnen...


----------



## ei8th (2. Oktober 2009)

Simana schrieb:


> Das ist das letzte, wenn ich Abends ab 19 -20 Uhr spielen kann, habe ich keine Zeit für MMOs?
> Das reicht nicht aus?
> Ich als Berufstätige sollte und darf dann nicht spielen?
> Serverdown, Patchdays ist normal.
> ...



Ok, lass mich das neu formulieren: Wenn man keine Zeit hat, sollte man sich nicht darüber im Forum aufregen."

Ich bin auch berufstätig und spiele Abends ab 19-20 Uhr. Aber im Gegensatz zu scheinbar Dir und vielen andere weiß ich, auf was ich mich mit meinem Hobby einlasse, und beziehe Sachen wie Wartezeiten in meine Freizeitplanung mit ein. Ich logge mich also ein, sehe dass ich 55 Minuten warten muss, und beschäftige mich in der Zwischenzeit anderweitig. Lese ein Buch, kucke ein Video, mach mir Abendessen, lass meine Hamster ausm Käfig, spiel Xbox, surf im Internet, geh vor die Tür, ruf nen Kumpel an, etc.pp.
Man darf nicht vergessen dass es da eine ganze Welt voll Aktivität gibt, in der man nicht in einer Warteschlange hängt. Es ist ja nicht so, als würde Dich Dein Chef ne Stunde länger auf Arbeit behalten. Darüber dürfteste Dich dann hier auch problemlos aufregen.

Warteschleifen sind in MMOs auch erst wirklich ein Phänomen, seit es zum Genre mit Massenappeal geworden ist. WoW hatte zudem beispielsweise weitaus schlimmere Wartezeiten. Damit nicht genug gab es während der Launch-Wochen und -Monate noch regelmäßige Serverabstürze. Da stehen wir mit Aion echt gut da.


----------



## Dodelik (2. Oktober 2009)

Es ist aber nicht sinn der Sache in ner Warteschlange zu hängen.

Auch wenn viele das ok finden, ES IST NICHT OK.



Mit euch lämmern kann man echt alles machen.

Wenn du dir was kaufst und du kannst es nicht so nutzen wie DU möchtest dann is da was NICHT OK.
Interessant wieviele sich hier "vorschreiben" lassen wann sie zu spielen haben.

Man muß schon anfangen zu planen um spielen zu können.

Ey sorry leute aber echt mal gehts noch?


Wie kann einem sowas so gleichgültig sein.

Wenn du dir ein Telephon kaufst und die buchen dir die kohle ab und trotzdem kannste nich telefonieren ist das NICHT OK.
Natürlich wär euch das scheissegal. Es ist euch ja egal ob Ihr für was bezahlt das Ihr nicht nutzen könnt wie ihr wollt.

Wenn du dir nen Urlaub kaufst und das Hotel sagt dir z.B. wenn Sie auf Ihre Zimmer möchten müssen Sie sich 2 Stunden vorher anmelden.
Dann ist das NICHT OK.


Es ist für mich unfassbar wieviele leute das einfach so hinnehmen.
Zum kotzen diese gleichgültigkeit.

Passt zur wahlbeteiligung :-)
Die niedrigste seit langer zeit.

Und warum.

WEIL VIELEN ALLES SCHEISSEGAL IST  sorry *KOTZ*


----------



## Randor2 (2. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht sinn der Sache in ner Warteschlange zu hängen.
> 
> Auch wenn viele das ok finden, ES IST NICHT OK.
> 
> ...Fullquote



Kann mich wie einfach nicht über die Warteschlangen beschweren...so leid es mir tut, ich bekomms nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja ich geh Arbeiten (8h+Fahrzeit) und bin pünktlich um 17 Uhr daheim, schmeiß den Rechner an und könnte auch gleich losspielen. Keine Warteschlange.

Von daher nö mir is es nicht egal...bin sogar zufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2009)

@ Dodelik:
Dein erster MMORPG-Start? Dann wüsstest du, dass es normal ist.
AIONs Start, abgesehen von den Warteschlangen, ist bisher sehr sehr sauber. Kaum Bugs, keine Servercrashes. Und mittlerweile gibt es ausreichend Server, die Warteschlangen werden kleiner.

Edit: Und gerade nach dem WAR-Flop, welches einen ähnlichen Ansturm erlebt hat, sollte man es besser wissen. Dort kamen mehr Server, jetzt sind es noch 3, wobei einer bald wieder dicht gemacht werden wird.


----------



## Synti (2. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht sinn der Sache in ner Warteschlange zu hängen.
> 
> Auch wenn viele das ok finden, ES IST NICHT OK.
> 
> ...





das lamm bist doch du... weil du auf alles einsteigst was sich bewegt... wer wegen 50,- sich dazu hinreißen läßt
solche romane in ein forum zu schreiben, sollte nicht soviel vor dem rechner hängen...


----------



## Dodelik (2. Oktober 2009)

Um die Zeit komm ich auch nachhause und ich hab immer mind 2000 Leute vor mir.

Ich bin in der ganzen Zeit in der ich Aion spiele nicht ein einziges mal sofort auf den server gekommen.

Und ich spiel schon über nen monat?!


Ich halte das auch für ein gerücht.

Kann doch nich sein das ich 2000 Leute vor mir hab und du garkeine wartezeit.

hää?

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die innerhalb von 3 Tagen die warteschlangen von 30000 auf 0 reduziert haben.


----------



## Dodelik (2. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> das lamm bist doch du... weil du auf alles einsteigst was sich bewegt... wer wegen 50,- sich dazu hinreißen läßt
> solche romane in ein forum zu schreiben, sollte nicht soviel vor dem rechner hängen...




Gehörste auch zu den von NC Soft bezahlten PRO Aion schreibern?

Amboss bist du das vielleicht?

Der hier auf einem seiner 5000 Accounts versucht diese Serverproblematik herunterzureden?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Oktober 2009)

Simana schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Collectors gekauft, mit Freunden auf Thor ausgemacht...dort angefangen. Main ist 22 in einer Gilde.... Jetzt soll ich neu anfangen?
> 
> Ja sehr schlau. Ich habe mir den vollen Server nicht ausgesucht, der Server wurde voll gemacht!
> 
> Aber ich erkenne die Sinnlosigkeit meiner Aussagen hier, denn es wird immer jemanden geben der meint Oberschlau zu sein ;-).



Es war von anfang an klar dass votan und thor überlaufen werden


----------



## Norjena (2. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Und ich spiel schon über nen monat?!



Wer argumentieren möchte, sollte offentsichtliches lügen vermeiden, eine Lüge macht 10 Argumente nichtig, selbst wenn diese stimmen, der Gegenüber wird dir nichts mehr glauben. Der Aion Start ist top, WAR oder AoC waren bei weitem schlechter, selbst der WoW Start war nicht besser (die hatten btw auch so Warteschlangen und haben langsam neue Server aufgemacht).

Und Das Votan/Thor ohne Ende überlaufen sind, war vorher klar, denken, etwas in Foren informieren (wozu gabs da die Umfragen?) sich minimal mit menschlicher Psychologie beschäftigen, und schon war klar das Votan/Thor viel zu voll werden, und genau so kam es.


----------



## Synti (2. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Um die Zeit komm ich auch nachhause und ich hab immer mind 2000 Leute vor mir.
> 
> Ich bin in der ganzen Zeit in der ich Aion spiele nicht ein einziges mal sofort auf den server gekommen.
> 
> ...




nicht böse sein, aber das wissen wir doch alle. ich habe das gleiche problem wie du auch. aber man kann auch mit der sache anders umgehen.
ich bin nicht traurig, weil ich nie im lotto gewinne... warum nicht? ich spiele erst gar kein lotto.

und du kannst ganz einfach konsequenzen ziehen:

a) du spielst einfach kein aion (würde mir gefallen, einer weniger in der schlange)
b) du geht auf den lebra-server... null warteschlange (würde mir auch gefallen, einer weniger in der schlange)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (2. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht sinn der Sache in ner Warteschlange zu hängen.
> 
> Auch wenn viele das ok finden, ES IST NICHT OK.
> 
> ...


Deine Aufregung kann ich ja verstehen.
Aber um mal bei Deinem Telefonbeispiel zu bleiben.... das Telefon funktioniert ja, du kannst nur eine Nummer (Server) nicht anrufen, da diese besetzt ist. Beschwerst Du dich dann auch bei Deinem Telefonanbieter, weil du Dein Telefon nicht nutzen kannst??

Es hindert einen grundsätzlich nicht zu spielen, ist halt erstmal ne Frage der Serverwahl. Sicher ärgert es einen, den Char nicht weiter spielen zu können. Und NC-Soft war echt sparsam mit Servern. Aber immer ruhig blut, wird schon.


----------



## Dodelik (2. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> das lamm bist doch du... weil du auf alles einsteigst was sich bewegt... wer wegen 50,- sich dazu hinreißen läßt
> solche romane in ein forum zu schreiben, sollte nicht soviel vor dem rechner hängen...



ALso ich find eigentlich schade das NC Soft einfach nicht in die gänge kommt.

Weil Aion ein klasse spiel ist, aber das mit den servern geht einfach garnicht.

Das man jetzt auf die Server kommt ( was ich für ein gerücht halte) könnte ja auch daran liegen das mittlerweile soviele leute von den warteschlangen angepisst sind das sie einfach nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele auf Kromede, und um 17 Uhr komme ich ohne Warteschlange rein.
Da du wahrscheinlich auf Votan oder Thor spielst: Selbst schuld.


----------



## Norjena (2. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> ALso ich find eigentlich schade das NC Soft einfach nicht in die gänge kommt.
> 
> Weil Aion ein klasse spiel ist, aber das mit den servern geht einfach garnicht.
> 
> Das man jetzt auf die Server kommt ( was ich für ein gerücht halte) könnte ja auch daran liegen das mittlerweile soviele leute von den warteschlangen angepisst sind das sie einfach nicht mehr spielen.



Es gibt 2 Server ohne Warteschlange, einer mit einer kürzeren (Balder) und 3 mit recht langen (Thor/Votan und Krombacher). Dein Problem wenn du zu unflexibel bist, ist nicht der Publisher schuld. Blizzard kann auch nix dafür das Lagwolf und Destromath regelmäßig abkacken und Un´goro nur knapp der Schließung entgeht....

Warhammer hat ja gezeigt was passiert wenn zu viele Server aufgemacht werden.


----------



## Roy1971 (2. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Server ohne Warteschlange, einer mit einer kürzeren (Balder) und 3 mit recht langen (Thor/Votan und Krombacher). Dein Problem wenn du zu unflexibel bist, ist nicht der Publisher schuld. Blizzard kann auch nix dafür das Lagwolf und Destromath regelmäßig abkacken und Un´goro nur knapp der Schließung entgeht....
> 
> Warhammer hat ja gezeigt was passiert wenn zu viele Server aufgemacht werden.


sign


----------



## Randor2 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiel auch auf Kromede und da ist um 17 Uhr definitiv keine Warteschlange zu sehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (2. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wer argumentieren möchte, sollte offentsichtliches lügen vermeiden, eine Lüge macht 10 Argumente nichtig, selbst wenn diese stimmen, der Gegenüber wird dir nichts mehr glauben. Der Aion Start ist top, WAR oder AoC waren bei weitem schlechter, selbst der WoW Start war nicht besser (die hatten btw auch so Warteschlangen und haben langsam neue Server aufgemacht).
> 
> Und Das Votan/Thor ohne Ende überlaufen sind, war vorher klar, denken, etwas in Foren informieren (wozu gabs da die Umfragen?) sich minimal mit menschlicher Psychologie beschäftigen, und schon war klar das Votan/Thor viel zu voll werden, und genau so kam es.



Wo lüge ich denn?

Ich spiel seit der Beta und da waren die Server schon überfüllt.
Das ist über einen Monat her.

Davon abgesehen läuft AIon in Asien seit über einem Jahr.

Ja du hast recht WAR und AOC war schlechter.
Die hatten aber auch keine Probleme die mit dem aufstellen weiterer server hätten gelöst werden können.

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung was Ihr dauernd von WoW erzählt.
Da hat man normalerweise KEINE warteschlange.
Selbst bei Release nicht.
Es sei denn man ist auf nem Server der seit dem 1. Tag existiert.
Die haben aber auch schon warteschlangen OHNE irgendein release.


Du schreibst VOtan und Thor is voll.

Sag ma willste mich verkackeiern?

Und was is mit den anderen Servern?
Die sind auch voll!
Also was quatschst du da?


----------



## Roy1971 (2. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Und was is mit den anderen Servern?
> Die sind auch voll!
> Also was quatschst du da?



Nicht die Neuen....


----------



## Dodelik (2. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Server ohne Warteschlange, einer mit einer kürzeren (Balder) und 3 mit recht langen (Thor/Votan und Krombacher). Dein Problem wenn du zu unflexibel bist, ist nicht der Publisher schuld. Blizzard kann auch nix dafür das Lagwolf und Destromath regelmäßig abkacken und Un´goro nur knapp der Schließung entgeht....
> 
> Warhammer hat ja gezeigt was passiert wenn zu viele Server aufgemacht werden.




Also wenn ich zuhause bin, das ist gegen 19 Uhr dann ist auf Balder ne Warteschlange von 1500+.


----------



## Dodelik (2. Oktober 2009)

ups doppelpost sry


----------



## Trimaklus (2. Oktober 2009)

man hat die wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera ne jämmerliche Community auf den Servern, deren Durchnittsalter wahrscheinlich über 10 Jahre (geistiges Alter) nicht hinausgeht oder Warteschleifen da spiel ich lieber erstmal überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keine Ahnung was Ihr dauernd von WoW erzählt.
> Da hat man normalerweise KEINE warteschlange.
> Selbst bei Release nicht.


Doch doch, die Warteschlangen gab es. Mittlerweile natürlich nicht mehr durch die schiere Menge an Servern, abgesehen von den besagten Servern Frostwofl etc.


> Die haben aber auch schon warteschlangen OHNE irgendein release.


Öhm, was? Aion hat Warteschlangen ohne Release? Oder versteh ich dich einfach nicht?
Solltest du Aion meinen: Aion ist offiziell seit einer Woche released...


> Du schreibst VOtan und Thor is voll.
> 
> Sag ma willste mich verkackeiern?
> 
> ...


Der neue ist definitiv nicht voll. Balder hat zur Primetime relativ kurze Warteschlangen und die drei richtig vollen Server sind nunmal voll. Entweder man spielt solange mit den Warteschlangen, bis andere aufgeben, oder man wechselt eben selbst.

Dodelik, magst mal deinen Char linken? ^^


----------



## Snowhawk (2. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> WOW - Selbst bei Release nicht.



Na, warst auf der silbernen Hand unterwegs WOW Classic?
Hier mal ein alter Thread aus 2005 mit WARTESCHLANGE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://wow.ingame.de/forum/showthread.php?...t=warteschlange

und da:

http://wow.ingame.de/forum/showthread.php?...;threadid=65517


----------



## Dodelik (2. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Öhm, was? Aion hat Warteschlangen ohne Release? Oder versteh ich dich einfach nicht?



Da ging es um die ersten WoW Server, nicht um Aion.


Ich hab jetzt 3 Tage nicht mehr Aion gespielt weil mich das einfach genervt hat.

Habe kein Problem nen neuen Charakter zu erstellen, hauptsache ich hab keine Wartezeiten.

Bin ja mal gespannt ob wirklich neue Server da sind ohne warteschlangen.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (2. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wer argumentieren möchte, sollte offentsichtliches lügen vermeiden, eine Lüge macht 10 Argumente nichtig, selbst wenn diese stimmen, der Gegenüber wird dir nichts mehr glauben. Der Aion Start ist top, WAR oder AoC waren bei weitem schlechter, selbst der WoW Start war nicht besser (die hatten btw auch so Warteschlangen und haben langsam neue Server aufgemacht).




Jetzt einmal ganz ehrlich: Wird man in 10 Jahren bei Spielen noch immer das Argument bringen, dass der Start vielleicht nicht reibungslos aber dafür besser als bei WAR, AOC und WOW war? Mein Gott, WOW ist 5 Jahre alt, AOC 1 1/2 (?) Jahre WAR 1 Jahr alt. Natürlich muss das inzwischen besser laufen, die Hersteller und Anbieter haben genug Beispiele, aus denen sie lernen konnten.

Und AOC und WAR sind wirklich schlechte Beispiele, da speziell bei WAR ja extrem viele Fehler gemacht worden (ich habe mich auch durch die Beta und den Starttag gekämpft). Es ist kein Zeichen von Qualität, etwas ein wenig besser zu machen als der Klassendepp. Eine 5 ist in der Schule besser als eine 6, reicht aber auch nicht zur Versetzung.

AION ist allem Anschein nach objektiv gesehen gut gestartet, das nutzt nur leider den Spielern nichts, die andere subjektive Erfahrungen machen mussten. Wer aufgrund einer Warteschlange nicht an seinen Charakter kommt, den er mit Freunden spielen möchte, dem nutzt es nichts, wenn andere spielen können.

Ich finde es sonderbar, dass einige einfach nicht verstehen können, dass es genug Leute gibt, die pro Tag eben nur ein Fenster von 1-2 Stunden haben, um ihrem Hobby, Computerspielen, nachzugehen. Und wenn von den 2 Stunden 1 Stunde mit Warterei zugebracht wird, ist das mehr als ärgerlich.

Erstaunlich finde ich immer, dass das Verhältnis vieler Spieler zum Anbieter "ihres" MMORPGs nicht wirklich dem normalen Verhältnis zwischen Kunde und Anbieter ähnelt.  Ein Kunde hat verschiedene Rechte, er hat Möglichkeiten mit seinem Verhalten auf den Anbieter einzuwirken. Es gibt einen schönen, alten Spruch: Der Kunde ist König.
Sobald es jedoch um Online-Spiele geht, ändert sich das ganze bei vielen eher zu einem Dealer-Junkie Verhältnis. Der Spieler nimmt alles hin, was ihm vorgesetzt wird. Kein Protest, kein Boykott. Alles aus der Angst heraus, er könnte seinen Stoff nicht mehr bekommen.


----------



## Norjena (2. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Wo lüge ich denn?
> 
> Ich spiel seit der Beta und da waren die Server schon überfüllt.
> Das ist über einen Monat her.



Deine Beleidigungen, ignoriere ich einfach mal getrost.

Zuerst, die Beta zählt nicht, in der Beta habt ihr, keine Rechte, kein einziges, nichtmal das ihr einloggen könnt, hier ist alles freiwillig, die Beta war eine gut gemeinte Aktion von NC Soft um das Spiel im Vorraus zu zeigen, mehr nicht.

Zweitens, in der Beta gab es keine/kaum Warteschlangen.

Drittens, ja auf Lephar und Nerthus gibt es keine Warteschlangen, auf Balder eine kleine, Votan und Thor sind als einzige Server vollkommen überlaufen, Links zu entsprechenden Seiten findest du im Forum, oder schaust im Spiel selbst nach, falls du dies leugnest, disqualifizierst du dich selbst.

Viertens, ich habe es schonmal erklärt, sogar mehrfach, lang und breit, warum es, für eine Firma oder ein Produkt, in diesem Fall Aion, absolut tödlich ist wenn zu viele Server kommen.
Wenn Server geschlossen werden, steht binnen Tagen, auf allen Webseiten welche sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigen "Spiel XY stribt, Server werden geschlossen".  "Spiel XY ist scheiße".

Via Chat, TS etc verbreitet sich diese Botschaft auch an Leute welche nie auf einer dieser Seiten waren. Diese Leute erzählen es Freunden, diese Freunde wieder anderen Freunden.

Und wer bitte, all dieser Leute hat noch Interesse an einem Spiel das praktisch für tod erklärt wurde? Niemand.

AoC oder WAR können so gut werden wie sie möchten, keines dieser Spiele wird mehr die 300k Spielermarke knacken, weil das Image irreperabel geschädigt ist. Selbst in 3 Jahren, wenn jemand nach Aion "googelt" und das Spiel beginnen will, findet diese Person mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheindlich unzählige dieser alten Threads/Posts "Aion stirbt" etc. Mehr als nur oft genug haben Leute welche SuFu, Google etc benutzen, das sie nicht aufs Datum schauen, aber selbst wenn..

Ich weiß über ein Spiel fast nichts, ich schaue im Internet und sehe so eine Meldung, auch wenn sie ein Jahr alt ist, wie hoch ist die Warscheinlichkeit das diese Person das Spiel kauft? Wenn diese Person evtl. über den Freund eines Freundes erfährt das vor Jahren mal Server geschlossen wurden, bleibt das Spiel im Regal und wandert nicht in die Einkaufstasche der Person.
Negative Erinnerunen halten immer länger, sind intensiver und verbreiten sich schneller als positive.

Was kommt jetzt von NC Soft nach außen?

"Ich will zockn!" "Gebt neue Server!" Danzwischen die Meldung "Neuer Server online", danach kommt wieder "immernoch zu wenige, ich wil zocknnnnnnnnn, neue Server!!!".

Im Prinzip, unabhängig wie gut das Spielst ist/war/sein wird, kommt bei WAR oder AoC nach außen "Spiel ist scheiße, Server werden leerer/geschlossen", und bei Aion "Spiel ist geil, aber Server zu voll, brauchen neue".

Und jetzt, vergleiche wie die Chancen stehen, das eine Person welche die Spiele nur durch "Google" kennt, AoC oder WAR oder Aion kauft.

Ich tippe 8:2 für Aion.

@Oben, Mythic ist ein ähnlicher MMO Veteran wie NC Soft, die hätten es ebenfalls besser wissen müssen, zudem ist jeder Spielstart, in jedem Land etwas anders. Zudem kommt, wie 100mal erwähnt, Nerthus und Lephar haben keine Warteschlange, wer wirklich wenige Zeit hat, und bisher kaum einloggen konnte, kann auch nicht mit dem Argumente "hab schon zu lange da gespielt" kommen, vor allem war schon eine Woche vor Release bekannt das diese Server völlig überlaufen sein werden.

Und kein Protest? Kein Boykott? Hm, ich habe das Stigmasystem bemängelt, einen großen Teil des Itemsystem, die teilweiße schlauchtartig aufgebauten Gebiete..aber JA! Du hast Recht, ich nehme alles hin, und bin wunschlos glücklich....Not! Ich betrache die Dinge nur aus einem logischen und vor allem in die Zukunft gerichteten Standpunkt, ihr seid die Junkys, denn ihr denkt nur an das jetzt, an das sofortige zocken, alles andere ist euch egal. Ich stecke wie ihr in der Schlange, ich mag sie wie ihr nicht, aber ich weiß was passiert wenn NC Soft den falschen Weg mit zu vielen Servern geht.


----------



## Snowhawk (2. Oktober 2009)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Jetzt einmal ganz ehrlich: Wird man in 10 Jahren bei Spielen noch immer das Argument bringen, dass der Start vielleicht nicht reibungslos aber dafür besser als bei WAR, AOC und WOW war? Mein Gott, WOW ist 5 Jahre alt, AOC 1 1/2 (?) Jahre WAR 1 Jahr alt. Natürlich muss das inzwischen besser laufen, die Hersteller und Anbieter haben genug Beispiele, aus denen sie lernen konnten.
> 
> Und AOC und WAR sind wirklich schlechte Beispiele, da speziell bei WAR ja extrem viele Fehler gemacht worden (ich habe mich auch durch die Beta und den Starttag gekämpft). Es ist kein Zeichen von Qualität, etwas ein wenig besser zu machen als der Klassendepp. Eine 5 ist in der Schule besser als eine 6, reicht aber auch nicht zur Versetzung.
> 
> ...



scheinst ja ein ganz Heller zu sein im Bereich Servertechnik und Telekommunikation was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (2. Oktober 2009)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Es gibt einen schönen, alten Spruch: Der Kunde ist König.
> 
> Sobald es jedoch um Online-Spiele geht, ändert sich das ganze bei vielen eher zu einem Dealer-Junkie Verhältnis.
> 
> ...




Das ist genau das was ich nicht verstehe.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (2. Oktober 2009)

ich habe mit dem kauf von aion gewartet und bin nun auf dem neusten sever und habe zum glück keine wartezeiten.

wartezeiten wären für mich wirklich das letzte. man ist von ca. 5.30-19uhr unterwegs ist und dann von 19.30uhr - 22uhr zeit hat zum gemütlich leveln kann ich es verstehen das sich leute aufregen wenn sie 2std in ner warteschleife hängen..

im vergleich zu wartezeiten fand ich sogar die oom´s von aoc alle 20-30min bei weitem nicht so schlimm. neustart und gut aber wenigstens konnte man sofort spielen. 

naja zum glück betreffen meinen sever die wartezeiten noch nicht und am we nehme ich mir mal ein wenig zeit zum ausgiebigen aion-test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bisher finde ich es besser wie erwartet bin aber auch nicht mit hohen erwartungen eingestiegen. so kommt kein frust auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (2. Oktober 2009)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> ich habe mit dem kauf von aion gewartet und bin nun auf dem neusten sever und habe zum glück keine wartezeiten.
> wartezeiten wären für mich wirklich das letzte. man ist von ca. 5.30-19uhr unterwegs ist und dann von 19.30uhr - 22uhr zeit hat zum gemütlich leveln kann ich es verstehen das sich leute aufregen wenn sie 2std in ner warteschleife hängen..
> im vergleich zu wartezeiten fand ich sogar die oom´s von aoc alle 20-30min bei weitem nicht so schlimm. neustart und gut aber wenigstens konnte man sofort spielen.
> naja zum glück betreffen meinen sever die wartezeiten noch nicht und am we nehme ich mir mal ein wenig zeit zum ausgiebigen aion-test
> ...



Bitte, da haben wieder jemanden der beweißt, das die Warteschlangen zum großen Teil "Made by Com" und nicht "Made by Unfähigkeit von NC Soft" sind....


----------



## Sin (2. Oktober 2009)

56 Seiten, und auf jeder Seite steht das selbe -.-


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> 56 Seiten, und auf jeder Seite steht das selbe -.-



Damit der Thread immer auf aktuellem stand ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Norjena (2. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> 56 Seiten, und auf jeder Seite steht das selbe -.-



Nö, dein Post ist was neues^^, du hast den Thread also wiederbelebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nö, dein Post ist was neues^^, du hast den Thread also wiederbelebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vielleicht kriegen wir ne seite ohne warteschlangen hin^^


----------



## Dodelik (2. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> 56 Seiten, und auf jeder Seite steht das selbe -.-



Hehe

das hab ich gestern auch schon gedacht.

mein letzter post hier.


Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Randor2 (2. Oktober 2009)

Die meisten wollens halt einfach nicht verstehen, dass wenn neue Server hochgefahren werden damit auch gleichzeitig alle Warteschlangen verschwinden.

Die Leute müssen dann auch auf eben diese neuen Server wechseln. Das wiederrum will aber auch keiner (maximal ein kleiner Prozentsatz).
Also was soll NCsoft machen? Mehr Server aufstellen bringt mal nix, Servertransfer (der nebenbei gesagt halt einfach nocht nicht soweit ist) wird auch nix bringen weil die Freunde/Legion/Allianz nunmal auf dem alten Server  bleibt.

Von daher kann NC machen was sie lustig sind. Die neu dazugekommenen Spieler bekommen Server ohne Warteschlangen usw und die alten mosern weil sie selbst nicht den Arsch hochbekommen.

Hab noch keinen von den neugeschalteten Servern gehört der gemeckert hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Vielleicht kriegen wir ne seite ohne warteschlangen hin^^



Hat nicht geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (2. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> War und AoC sind allerhöchstens im frühen Beta Stadium released geworden, AoC ist ja fast zur Hälfte instaziert, der Content hat gefehlt, ein riesiger Teil der Spieler hatte nicht die PC Leistung.
> 
> Warhammer wurden Klassen rausgepatcht, die Balance ist im Eimer, das Spiel hat gelaggt ohne Ende, alle 5 Meter ist man irgendwo stecken geblieben, Qeusts waren total langweilig und haben kaum was gebracht, die Server sind dauernd abgekackt, wenn im PvP zuviel los war konnte man selbst im PvE nicht mehr spielen weil alles gelaggt hat. PvE Content gab es außer dem lvln fast nix, nur 3 verbugte Instanzen. Der "Endcontent" Stadtraid war monatelang einfach nur verbugt und fast nicht schaffbar. Die Klassen sind einfach geklont und ein paar Skills umbenannt, wenn eine Fraktion in der Überzahl war, konnte die andere im Prinzip ausloggen weil es nichts gab um das Ungleichgewicht auszugleichen.
> 
> ...



Klar ist der Start von AION im vergleich zu AOC oder WAR besser abgelaufen. Und wieso? Weil es AION schon länger auf dem Markt gibt. Aber trotzdem denke ich das sie schlicht und einfach zuwenig überlegt haben was sie tun. Und wen jemand am Abend 1-2 Stunden zeit hat als Familienvater um bissel zu zocken und in eine Warteschlange kommt ist es einfach unanehmbar.



Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Du nervst ! Deine Alles-ist-doof-und-wird-abkacken Gespräch ist mehr als überflüssig. Lass doch die Leute einfach ihr Spiel spielen und laber nich groß über die Zukunft eines MMO's was erst ne Woche live ist.
> 
> Ich hab nach DAoC (7 Jahre), AoC (2 Monate), WoW (2 1/2 Jahre) und nun Aion, erstmals wieder ein gutes Gefühl bei diesem Spiel.. die Warteschlangen zeigen ganz klar, dass das Spiel vielen gefällt, zudem fängst du hier mal wieder an das AION mit WoW konkurieren muss. Muss es aber nicht, da es einen andren Schwerpunkt hat.
> 
> ...


Wen ich nerve schliesse die Augen und lese es nicht ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ob AION Zukunft hat oder nicht wird sich zeigen wie lange es eine gewisse Abozahl haben wird die konstant ist.

Übrigens auch WAR und AOC hatten Warteschlangen und das hat nix m it dem zu tun ob es den Leuten gefällt oder nicht.

Was das richtige was NCSoft machen soll oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen weil ich die Infrastruktur nicht kenne. Was ich aber weiss das die Warteschlangen ein negatvies Image ergeben. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (2. Oktober 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Klar ist der Start von AION im vergleich zu AOC oder WAR besser abgelaufen. Und wieso? Weil es AION schon länger auf dem Markt gibt. Aber trotzdem denke ich das sie schlicht und einfach zuwenig überlegt haben was sie tun. Und wen jemand am Abend 1-2 Stunden zeit hat als Familienvater um bissel zu zocken und in eine Warteschlange kommt ist es einfach unanehmbar.
> 
> 
> Wen ich nerve schliesse die Augen und lese es nicht ganz einfach
> ...



aoc hatte warteschlagen? auf welchem sever? habe ich nie von gehört


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Klar ist der Start von AION im vergleich zu AOC oder WAR besser abgelaufen. Und wieso? Weil es AION schon länger auf dem Markt gibt. Aber trotzdem denke ich das sie schlicht und einfach zuwenig überlegt haben was sie tun. Und wen jemand am Abend 1-2 Stunden zeit hat als Familienvater um bissel zu zocken und in eine Warteschlange kommt ist es einfach unanehmbar.


Der Familienvater kann ja mittlerweile auf Lephar spielen, also ohne Warteschlange.
Wer also keine Warteschlange haben will, der kann auf Lephar spielen.
Wer auf Thor oder Votan spielt und nicht wechseln will ist selber schuld. Es war vor dem Release klar, dass diese beiden Server brechend voll werden.
Krombacher und Balder sind mittlerweile auch voll, allerdings erst seit kurzem, das heisst wiederum das viele der neuen auch auf Lephar ausweichen könnten.

Die Warteschlangenproblematik wird nicht ewig bleiben. Aion ist noch keine Woche in Europa offiziell released. Es gibt aber schon neue Server, Bugfixes, Änderungen um Goldsellern das Leben schwerer zu machen. Sie arbeiten mit Hochdruck an Problemen, und mehr können sie auch nicht machen.


----------



## Tiegars (2. Oktober 2009)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> aoc hatte warteschlagen? auf welchem sever? habe ich nie von gehört


Jupp gab sie im Mai 2008 auf den PVP Servern. Waren zwar bissel kleiner als die von AION aber war so.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Norjena (2. Oktober 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Klar ist der Start von AION im vergleich zu AOC oder WAR besser abgelaufen. Und wieso? Weil es AION schon länger auf dem Markt gibt. Aber trotzdem denke ich das sie schlicht und einfach zuwenig überlegt haben was sie tun. Und wen jemand am Abend 1-2 Stunden zeit hat als Familienvater um bissel zu zocken und in eine Warteschlange kommt ist es einfach unanehmbar.



Warhammer und AoC sind auch ein Jahr auf dem Markt, und bei Warhammer steht wieder ein Server vor der Schließung, somit wären es nur noch 2 deutsche Server...also das Argument zählt nicht.

Und es gilt immernoch, Lephar und Nerthus haben keine Warteschlangen, nur die 4 Kernserver, und auch von denen nur Votan und Thor und Kromede in diesem Ausmaß, auf Balder hält es sich auch in Grenzen.

Und der von der erwähnte Familienvater auf Thor/Votan/Kromede welcher nur ein paar Stunden online war wegen der Schlange ist lvl..? 10? 15? vieleicht 20 (aber dazu sind schon mehere Stunden nötigt)?.
Warum beginnt er dann nicht auf einem Server ohne Warteschlange?....


----------



## -RD- (2. Oktober 2009)

Hm... also es scheint, als würde sich das Warte-Drama etwas bessern. Musste ich Dienstag und Mittwoch noch knapp 1:35 warten (19:00 eingeloggt), so waren es gestern "nur" noch 53 min..

Es tut sich (IMO) also etwas. Und es ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, ob NC die Kapazität hochgesetzt hat (bin auf Balder, weil es dort anfangs eben keine Warteschlangen gab) oder entnervte Spieler gegangen sind.

Was ich aber absolut nicht als Argument gelten lassen kann, ist die Aussage über mir, dass man mit lvl 15 oder gar 20 den Server wechseln soll. Bitte?! Ich habe letztes WE (pro Tag 4 Stunden) und von Mo-Do (pro Tag ca. 1 Stunde) meinen Jäger auf 15 gespielt. Ich fange doch nicht nochmal von vorne an. Manche Leute habe wirklich eigenartige Vorstellungen. *kopfschüttel*
Wenn NC will, dass die Leute den Server wechseln, sollen sie Transfers einführen, und zwar kostenlos.

Aber wie schon gesagt: Ich begrüße es, dass die Warteschlangen anscheinend wieder rückläufig sind... warum auch immer.

PS: Heute 17 Uhr eingeloggt. Keine Wartezeit. So muss das sein. Und zwar rund um die Uhr. Dann wird´s auch was mit Aion.


----------



## Norjena (2. Oktober 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Was ich aber absolut nicht als Argument gelten lassen kann, ist die Aussage über mir, dass man mit lvl 15 oder gar 20 den Server wechseln soll. Bitte?! Ich habe letztes WE (pro Tag 4 Stunden) und von Mo-Do (pro Tag ca. 1 Stunde) meinen Jäger auf 15 gespielt. Ich fange doch nicht nochmal von vorne an. Manche Leute habe wirklich eigenartige Vorstellungen. *kopfschüttel*
> Wenn NC will, dass die Leute den Server wechseln, sollen sie Transfers einführen, und zwar kostenlos.



Es war vorher klar das diese 2 Extremserver so voll sind, und es war auch klar, das neue kommen, ich hab zb genau aus dem Grund auf Krombacher angefangen. Kostenlose Cha Tranfers bringen nix, das sehen wir doch an WoW, ich erwähns aber nicht nochmal, habe das Beispiel schon X mal aufgeführt.

Auf Destromath spielt "For the Horde" also wollen hunderte Spieler unbedingt hier, bei einer der bekanntesten deutschen Gilden spielen, es lagt, der Server schmiert oft ab, es gibt Warteschlangen, aber egal, weil eine Gilde da ist, müssen alle da sein, kostenlose Cha Tranfers auf die ca. 10 weniger stark bevölkerten Server werden getrost ignoriert. Einfach nur mal so, als Beispiel.


----------



## Heldentod1 (2. Oktober 2009)

For the Horde war aber auch ganz schön imba kann man schon verstehen


----------



## Norjena (2. Oktober 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> For the Horde war aber auch ganz schön imba kann man schon verstehen



Es waren nicht nur die, es war auf Frostwolf, Zirkel des Cenarius und vielen anderen nicht anders, zudem ist so etwas nur dann interessant wenn jemand in dieser Gilde ist, ansonsten spielt es keine Rolle, was juckt es mich ob auf meinem Server der Dorfdepp von nebenan oder Bill Clinton spielt?
Weder an mir, noch an meinem Spielspaß ändert es etwas.


----------



## Heldentod1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es waren nicht nur die, es war auf Frostwolf, Zirkel des Cenarius und vielen anderen nicht anders, zudem ist so etwas nur dann interessant wenn jemand in dieser Gilde ist, ansonsten spielt es keine Rolle, was juckt es mich ob auf meinem Server der Dorfdepp von nebenan oder Bill Clinton spielt?
> Weder an mir, noch an meinem Spielspaß ändert es etwas.



Man hat die chanche in so eine gilde zu kommen was man ja von nem andern server nur schwer schaffen kann


----------



## Norjena (2. Oktober 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Man hat die chanche in so eine gilde zu kommen was man ja von nem andern server nur schwer schaffen kann



Nein, genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall, viele dieser guten Gilden nehmen extra Leute von anderen Servern, da diese durch den Wechsel Geld zahlen, und somit der Gilde sagen "ich meine es ernst". Zudem legen die auf ganz andere Dinge wert, egal von welchem Server man kommt.


----------



## Sin (2. Oktober 2009)

Was zur allgemeinen Belustigung: Hab grad aus versehen für 400.000 Kinah die falschen Skillbücher gekauft. Statt für Kantor die für den Kleriker :-(


----------



## Norjena (2. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was zur allgemeinen Belustigung: Hab grad aus versehen für 400.000 Kinah die falschen Skillbücher gekauft. Statt für Kantor die für den Kleriker :-(



Haha.

Haha.

Haha.

Hahahaha.

Hahahahahahahaha.

Soviel Kinah hab ich nichtmal^^, ich hab immer Machtscherben und Pots gekauft, den Mist lass ich in Zukunft weg, ohne das hätt ich deutlich mehr.


----------



## DERKOLLEGAH (2. Oktober 2009)

Hab n privaten China farmer für 2€ die Stunde am laufen,und so nie Geld Probleme arme Asiaten halt sind 2€ nicht doch zuviel ?


----------



## __Bacardii__ (2. Oktober 2009)

DERKOLLEGAH schrieb:


> Hab n privaten China farmer für 2€ die Stunde am laufen,und so nie Geld Probleme arme Asiaten halt sind 2€ nicht doch zuviel ?




lol ^^ 
naja is grad auch scheiße platz 66 pc kackt ab k nochma 900  plätze bei 126 hängt sich aion auf und jz wieder 1,2k plätze langsam vergeht mir der spaß


----------



## Deis (2. Oktober 2009)

*gähn* So, nach 10 Tagen Knebel wieder da.
Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Sin (2. Oktober 2009)

DERKOLLEGAH schrieb:


> Hab n privaten China farmer für 2€ die Stunde am laufen,und so nie Geld Probleme arme Asiaten halt sind 2€ nicht doch zuviel ?



Find ich in keinster Art und Weise lustig. Denk mal drüber nach was du gerade geschrieben hast Oo


----------



## Maximolider (2. Oktober 2009)

hast nicht wirklich was verpasst,aber die warteschlangen werden wohl kürzer,ein zeichen dafür,das ich mir langsam auchmal aion besorgen kann,starte ich halt 2 wochen später mit dem spiel....

ach ja,bei wow ist es wirklich ähnlich,habe auf frostwolf gespielt und der hat auch lange warteschlangen....ist halt ein alter server,aber das man da unbedingt spielen muss weil es ein paar berühmte gilden gibt verstehe wer will,ich nicht..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

werde übrigens auf einem der leereren sever anfangen,meine gilde bleibt wohl bei wow,somit kenne ich eh keinen.


----------



## Tiegars (3. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Warhammer und AoC sind auch ein Jahr auf dem Markt, und bei Warhammer steht wieder ein Server vor der Schließung, somit wären es nur noch 2 deutsche Server...also das Argument zählt nicht.
> 
> Und der von der erwähnte Familienvater auf Thor/Votan/Kromede welcher nur ein paar Stunden online war wegen der Schlange ist lvl..? 10? 15? vieleicht 20 (aber dazu sind schon mehere Stunden nötigt)?.
> Warum beginnt er dann nicht auf einem Server ohne Warteschlange?....


Guten morgen gäähnn,

Naja aber War und AOC haben damals grosse Fehler gemacht die das Image so geschädigt haben das es irreparabel ist. Darum wird früher oder später dort die Tore geschlossen weil es keine Zukunft haben wird. Da ist HDRO odr Rom besser dran.

Du willst  also mir erzählen die Kunden sollen sich dem Hersteller anpassen? Naja das sehe ich anderst. Wen man seine Freunde auf einem Server hat sowie die Legion dann wechselt man nicht auf einem anderen Server ausser man ist bissel zurückgeblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei das Thema hat sich fast erledigt die Warteschlangen haben sich ja anscheinend normalisiert.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (3. Oktober 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> und was bringt mir das alles wenn man nicht zocken kann?



das bringt dir insofern was, dass wenn du zocken kannst, dass dir nicht alles abkackt vor lags^^


----------



## evergrace (3. Oktober 2009)

bin auf einen der neuen server gewechselt und hab jetzt keine probs mehr mit warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur schade um meinen alten char, aber kann den ja später wieder mal weiter spielen


----------



## DiDibew (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann nach 2 Stunden warten, heute zum 2. mal einloggen ^^


----------



## Nerdavia (3. Oktober 2009)

Also ich muss jetzt auch mal Dampf ablassen.....kurz weg vom Rechner (5 min) und wurde ausgeloggt. Nach sage und schreibe 5 min.....das ist eine Frechheit. Nun steht da wieder 2 Stunden Warteschlange.
Da soll man nicht sauer werden. Das geht doch nicht. Warum funktioniert es bei anderen Spielen ohne solch horrenden Warteschlangen.
Eine halbe Stunde würde ich mir ja gefallen lassen aber 2 Stunden gehen zu weit.


Gruß von einem enttäuschten Spieler....


*PS....ich kauf mir jetzt auf Gamesload Risen*


----------



## Norjena (4. Oktober 2009)

Nach 5min hattest du aber einen disconnect, kein automatisches ausloggen, das ist nach 30min. Aber ärgerlich ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (4. Oktober 2009)

Jeden Tag meckern die gleichen Leute
Jeden Tag hängen sie in der Warteschlange

warum twinkt oder spielt ihr nicht auf einen der
beiden letzten neuen Servern. Achja, ihr wollt ja nicht!

Ich hatte gewechselt ( von Votan weg ) und ich konnte
diese Woche ohne Warteschlange spielen. Und das meist
eh erst ab Nachmittag. Klar habe ich eine Woche Spielzeit 
in meinen ersten Char gesteckt, und? Mein neuer ist gerade 
20 geworden. Und in einem Monat, oder auch zwei, hol ich 
meinen anderen Char nach.

Wer hier immer nur meckert und schreibt, das er nicht
spielen kann, sollte sich echt einmal Gedanken machen.


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> ach ja,bei wow ist es wirklich ähnlich,habe auf frostwolf gespielt und der hat auch lange warteschlangen....ist halt ein alter server,aber das man da unbedingt spielen muss weil es ein paar berühmte gilden gibt verstehe wer will,ich nicht.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, Warteschlangen gibts immer, die dauern aber max. 15-25 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (4. Oktober 2009)

Die Warteschlangen werden nun auch kürzer : Heute gegen 18 Uhr z.b. nur 750 Leute auf Kromede, Asmo.

Denke das ist auf folgendes zurück zu führen :

- einige wechseln auf neue Server
- Erhöhung der Kapazitäten
- Abgang von Spielern zurück zu ihrem alten Spiel


----------



## Geige (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke es hängt Hauptsächlich mit Punkt Nr 3 zusammen!

So wie es jetzt ist kann es von mir aus bleiben, hatte gestern Abend 
um 21 Uhr nur ne Warteschlange von 30 Minuten, das ist vollkommen in Ordnung!


----------



## Nerdavia (4. Oktober 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> Jeden Tag meckern die gleichen Leute
> Jeden Tag hängen sie in der Warteschlange
> 
> warum twinkt oder spielt ihr nicht auf einen der
> ...





Ja genau....danke für deine intelligenten Worte du hast mir wirklich geholfen. Ach du bist so allwissend....danke danke danke


----------



## Aldaric87 (4. Oktober 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ja genau....danke für deine intelligenten Worte du hast mir wirklich geholfen. Ach du bist so allwissend....danke danke danke



Bei solchen Lobeshymnen muss er ja wirklich was richtig gemacht haben, weil ich dir z. B. keine Ironie zutrau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (4. Oktober 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Lobeshymnen muss er ja wirklich was richtig gemacht haben, weil ich dir z. B. keine Ironie zutrau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ironie.....von mir......ach wie kommst du denn darauf.....nieeeemals  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holywandrenner (4. Oktober 2009)

Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das hier nur wenige die Nachricht gelesen haben das keine weiteren Server dazu kommen und das mit einer guten Begründung. Ich warte lieber den ersten Monat 2 Stunden um mich einzuloggen statt später 4 Stunden eine Gruppe zu suchen weil nur 10 Leute aufm Server spielen.
Naja werde Aion jetzt auch bald anfangen da sich das mit dem Warteschlangen ja langsam zu normalisieren scheintund ich bald Ferien hab. =D


----------



## Synti (4. Oktober 2009)

wer es noch nicht weiß, ab november gibt es kostenlosen char-transfer.
http://www.aion-germany.de/news/389-kosten...m-november.html


----------



## Aion.IsuR (4. Oktober 2009)

eine Bitte:

Bitte, bleibt auf den vollen servern, auch wenn es bald einen kostenlosen Trans geben wird.
Ich bin froh, das ich gewechselt haben, denn ich hab jetzt auch KEINE warteschlange ! 

**ätsch**

http://de.aion-serveurs.info/


----------



## Zadig (6. Oktober 2009)

Man hört hier gar nix mehr ^^. Dann von mir mal ein Lob. Gerade auf Kromede eingelogt und nur 12 Minuten Warteschlange. Entweder es wurde was gemacht, oder die idioten, die dachten sie sind in 8 Tagen /played 50 sind wieder gegangen hehe.


----------



## teroa (6. Oktober 2009)

Zadig schrieb:


> Man hört hier gar nix mehr ^^. Dann von mir mal ein Lob. Gerade auf Kromede eingelogt und nur 12 Minuten Warteschlange. Entweder es wurde was gemacht, oder die idioten, die dachten sie sind in 8 Tagen /played 50 sind wieder gegangen hehe.




nene votan aktuell zb 1.30 stunden---


----------



## Lucióz (6. Oktober 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> eine Bitte:
> 
> Bitte, bleibt auf den vollen servern, auch wenn es bald einen kostenlosen Trans geben wird.
> Ich bin froh, das ich gewechselt haben, denn ich hab jetzt auch KEINE warteschlange !
> ...



Der Betreiber der Seite hat den Dienst eingestellt.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (7. Oktober 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Der Betreiber der Seite hat den Dienst eingestellt.



*Aion-Serveurs will re-open soon * ^^


----------

